
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
metajack
Mozilla Research | Berlin, London, Paris, San Francisco or REMOTE | Research
Engineer - Servo

Servo is a new browser engine designed for maximum performance and safety on
modern hardware architectures. Our goal is nothing less than building the
fastest and most secure browser engine.

We're looking for someone who wants to experiment with better ways to do JS
engine integration. One example path forward is described here:
[https://gist.github.com/michaelwu/beec9e0a31d906da3d98](https://gist.github.com/michaelwu/beec9e0a31d906da3d98).

We work with Rust, C, C++, and Python, and all the work we do is open source.

The interview process is several phone screens, a take home coding challenge,
and finally an on-site interview.

Apply here:
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/267268](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/267268)

If you're interested in hacking on Servo and are still in school or have a job
you love already, feel free to get involved with one of our starter bugs:
[https://starters.servo.org/](https://starters.servo.org/). We are happy to
help you get involved.

~~~
calcsam
Please don't list an arduous application process and then say "if you don't
feel qualified for the position." It's rude and feeds imposter syndrome.

~~~
metajack
I apologize and I'll remove that bit. It was not my intention to feed impostor
syndrome and we try to do the opposite by being supportive and encouraging of
current and potential contributors.

------
spencermiles
WalmartLabs | Portland, Oregon | iOS Engineer | Onsite - Relocation Expenses
Provided | $100k-160k + bonus + stock

I'm an architect at WalmartLabs and am looking for a few good iOS engineers to
help us build our iPhone app. If working at scale in a small, startup-like
environment gets you out of bed in the morning, you'll probably enjoy this gig
- we're one of the most downloaded apps of all time, and we serve tens of
millions of users a month.

We have a nice office in the heart of downtown Portland, and serve up the
usual Silicon Valley style benefits: flexible hours, four weeks of PTO plus
holidays, 401k, health care, free drinks and snacks, etc. Salary is highly
competitive with Bay Area salaries, and you'll get to live in Portland, which
has considerably lower overhead. If you're a good fit, we'll make it work for
you.

Interested?

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123996/ios-engineer-
walmartla...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/123996/ios-engineer-walmartlabs)
or email me (Spencer Miles) directly at smiles@walmartlabs.com

~~~
hector_vasquez
Small, start-up like environment. At Wal-Mart, a Fortune-1 company. Think
about it. (Also, having worked there ... um ... no. The place is worse than
Oracle.)

~~~
tedmiston
I've actually heard really positive things about Walmart Labs from the Node
community.

They've even built and open sourced the popular framework hapi
([http://hapijs.com](http://hapijs.com)).

~~~
hector_vasquez
Nearly every single one of those guys has left, and for very good reason. Ask
around.

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | Fullstack &
iOS Engineer | Founding Team | Full-time | San Francisco | ONSITE

• Product: Rebuilding email for web & mobile. Think vim/Sublime for email that
is fast, gorgeous, & extensible.

• Why: 936M people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers

• Exit Plan: Not selling out; we are building the future productivity OS to
level-up humankind

• $5M Seed: First Round Capital (first VCs in Uber, Square), Gary Vaynerchuk,
founders of Stripe/Intercom/Parse, SF 49ers

• Stack: Javascript, React.js, Go, Objective-C/Swift, Realm

• Culture: Value speed, brilliance, creating delight, being resourceful, doing
good, hiking, & whiskey (ping re: our Whiskey Club)

==Team==

• Founders: Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn) and
Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M), built pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

• Engineers: Previously Apple, Flipboard, Zynga, Facebook, Remind, Bugsnag, &
BitTorrent

==Interview==

Phone call w/myself [1 hr] >> In-person [2 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [full day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com |
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
gosuri
if you're looking for devops folks, i can help!

~~~
cirwin
not quite yet... running on kubernetes (Google Container Engine) so it's been
pretty low maintenance so far.

------
pain_perdu
Deepgram (YC W16) [http://deepgram.com](http://deepgram.com) | ONSITE | San
Francisco (SoMa) | A.I. Scientists, Web Engineers, Sales/BD | Full-time |
$50-120k + equity

We do search for recorded speech using machine-learning. We find
keywords/phrases and predict what's in videos, podcasts, phone calls—anything
with recorded speech, really.

Founded by two particle-physicists, we’re a highly-technical team working on
hard-problems (building ML models for sales, anti-fraud and understanding
human languages via sound) for big-enterprise (as well as some more playful
tools like Hoogley for Youtube and Podenvy for Podcasts).

Role Descriptions:

Web Engineer We need help building-out the speech search API and front ends.
Leans toward backend but creating good interfaces is needed. Creativity, high
energy, motivation, and experience building APIs and complicated web apps is a
must. Experience working with Tornado, AWS, GCP, Docker and fluency in Python,
C++, Javascript is a big deal too.

AI Scientist We need help building DNN models, and running it all on a HPC
cluster. Creativity, high energy, motivation, and experience building DNNs in
images, speech, or similar is a huge plus. Large scale computing and low level
hardware experience is a great thing to have too.

Sales We’re hiring for a variety roles: SDR, A.E. and BD

To apply, contact careers AT deepgram dot com or ping me directly using the
info in my HN profile.

~~~
tedmiston
P.S. I've been toying with your API (very cool service). I tried to break the
API a bit triggering 500s successfully. Based on the error messages I saw, I
think it's running in debug mode. I'm happy to help provide suggestions.

~~~
pain_perdu
awesome feedback, thank you sir. I have passed this along to our tech team.

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $100-150k Cockroach Labs
is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed relational
database written in Go.

CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and strongly consistent - hence the name.
The company was founded in 2015 with a mission to Make Data Easy.

Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles: \-- Full Stack Engineer \-- Senior Product Manager \-- Site Reliability
Engineer (Some of this is more SRE work, a lot of it is plain SWE but again,
close to production)

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

------
justin
New Startup | San Francisco | Onsite, Visa | Full-time |
[http://justinkan.com/hiring-ios-programmer-for-stealth-
video...](http://justinkan.com/hiring-ios-programmer-for-stealth-video-app)

I'm starting a new video startup that has yet to be launched. Small team of 5
people. Looking for talented, self motivated iOS dev to join our team.

You will learn a lot about startups! I'm one of the cofounders of Justin.tv,
Twitch and a couple other startups, and also a partner at YC.

email: jobs@justinkan.com

~~~
dvidsilva
That's soooo cool! lmk when you need Javascript tho :p

------
jaz46
Pachyderm: Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 4 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $120k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Go)

* Front-end Engineer -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and web services backend for Pachyderm!

Our hiring process: The entire process is focused around strong communication
skills and simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions:

------
dschenkelman
Auth0 | Seattle,WA; Buenos Aires, Argentina | REMOTE

Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer passwords. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-engineer)

\- Production Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/production-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/production-engineer)

\- Engineer in Test: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-in-
test](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-in-test)

\- iOS Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/ios-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/ios-engineer)

~~~
JavierR
Any need for a growth marketer?

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | Remote (US & Canada) | FULLTIME | Systems Administrator

[https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/](https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/)

In the past year our operations team has built the infrastructure needed to
operate a secure, high availability, high volume certificate authority. There
are high standards for the work that we do and the world is watching.

A candidate for sysadmin at Let’s Encrypt should have a solid background in
24/7 production operations and have experience with all the components of a
modern datacenter environment. You should have experience with security and
stability monitoring, virtualization, firewalls, configuration management,
database management, rapid provisioning and systemd.

Collaborating effectively with Let's Encrypt developers and the community is
critical. You’ll be working with both fellow employees and our open-source
community. Let's Encrypt staff live in various places in the U.S. and Canada,
and we do the vast majority of our collaboration online.

Key Qualifications:

    
    
      * Experience working with highly-available, internet-facing sites
      * Solid understanding of PKI
      * Configuration management experience (SaltStack, Ansible, Puppet, Chef)
      * Ability to effectively communicate and collaborate with development team
      * Hardware SAN experience
      * Scripting and coding experience
      * Networking management experience (firewalls and switches)
      * Experience implementing monitoring, security, and logging systems
      * Database troubleshooting and HA maintenance experience
      * Ability to use and manage security tools such as FIM, IDM, SIEM, vulnerability scanner
      * Experience in regulated and high-security environments
      * Hardware Security Module (HSM) experience is a plus
    

Please submit resumes to: it-jobs@linuxfoundation.org

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | VISA |
$90k-$130k + equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and Javascript and familiarity with the DOM and
tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
toronja
Scala Backend Engineer | Tally | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $135K -
$178K + equity | On-site - Full-time | No resume needed | www.meettally.com

Hey HN, I'm Jason Brown, co-founder and CEO of Tally. We just closed $15M to
tackle some of the hardest problems in FinTech and we're looking for an
experienced backend software engineer to act as the glue between a very
complex backend and a gorgeous front-end. We embrace and enjoy functional
programming on the JVM using Scala and use modern technologies that are fun to
work with.

If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, shoot me a note at
jason.brown@meettally.com. Please include a description of your functional
programming experience and any relevant links (resume optional).

Job descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea27...](https://jobs.lever.co/tally/4f6b044f-9110-4d2e-bbb5-ba7cea2700ac)

Articles:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-for-app-to-
make-credit-cards-less-expensive-easier-to-manage/)

[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-easier-
to-manage-2016-6)

------
snewman
Scalyr | Agent Engineer | $110-160K, >=0.3% equity | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

"Agent Engineer" sounds like something from Person Of Interest, but actually
you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. An ops visibility tool is
only as good as the data it collects, and we pride ourselves on gathering
everything from logs to system metrics to application metrics to API data. If
you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect
to... everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper,
APIs from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring
100,000+ simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
We offer the equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with
stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture. We have great backers, strong
traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've built half a dozen startups,
including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my
favorite so far.

If this sounds like fun, please reach out to jobs@scalyr.com.

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite
David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider.

The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck in the 20th century: paper-
based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging $300 / hour, only 15% of
Americans with serious legal problems even seek the help of a lawyer. For
everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in 1,000,000 of us seek
justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the 0th percentile for
customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the necessary scale to
combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5 years, the Supreme Court
has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET Core 1.0, SQL Server, Redis, RethinkDB, React.js, and
mobx
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
jharrison
Zeal - [http://www.codingzeal.com](http://www.codingzeal.com) \- Medford, OR /
Portsmouth, NH / San Diego, CA - ONSITE (preferred) / REMOTE (possible)

Zeal is a web and mobile development consultancy that empowers small to
medium-sized organizations to solve huge problems.

Headquartered in the heart of downtown Medford, OR -- the center-point between
the global technology hubs of Portland, Oregon and San Francisco, California.
We also have offices in Portsmouth, NH and San Diego, CA.

We're looking for Rails, Javascript, and UI/UX engineers to craft solutions to
delight and serve customers.

Collaboration and teamwork are key. We’re pragmatically agile, and believe in
a sustainable work schedule.

You’ll fit right in if empathy, enthusiasm, artisanship, and appreciation
towards one another are some of your most valued attributes. We want you to
bring a deep passion and excitement for the engineering art form.

If this sounds like you, we definitely want to talk!

Apply here: [http://codingzeal.com/hiring](http://codingzeal.com/hiring)

~~~
davidw
Interesting to see something in Medford - how'd that happen? Someone didn't
want to move, or...?

Nice area in any event.

~~~
jharrison
Hey davidw, definitely a fair question. Truth is we actually started here and
really want to grow here because we love the area. Thanks for your comment!

~~~
davidw
Cool - drop me an email if you're ever up in Bend - there's a nascent startup
industry here which is pretty cool.

~~~
ryanSrich
What's the industry looking like in Bend? Are startups there focused on any
particular markets? In Portland most smaller companies and startups are
outside of tech (artisanal goods, food, etc)

~~~
davidw
There are a few companies here (even one that posted in this thread) that do
tech, and a few VC's with one foot here and another in the Bay Area. There's
also a decent outdoor sector, as you can imagine.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter
to help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're growing in a big way and are looking for experienced engineers to join
our team to help make enterprise learning better. Our "stack" is React + React
Native + Relay + GraphQL + Roda + Sequel + Postgres + etc.

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154?lever-source=hn)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (React), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af?lever-source=hn)

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

~~~
jastanton
What's Roda?

~~~
chanks
A small tree-based router for Ruby apps.

[https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda](https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda)

------
brittany6229
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring production engineers, developers, UX
designers , and more, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend | Mountain View | Onsite |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (8 people) looking to make a big change in transportation.
We believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We just brought 3 more engineers on the team last month but looking to get 2
more with 2+ years of experience immediately. Our stack is Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Docker, AWS. If you are interested in helping us modernize
transportation and enjoy working in a collaborative environment, we'd like to
meet you.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

~~~
mightykan
Are you associated with the Mercedes (Daimler AG)-owned sub-brand, Smart car
([http://www.smart.com/](http://www.smart.com/) &&
[http://www.smartusa.com](http://www.smartusa.com))?

If not, are you aware that they exist and if so, how do you think Daimler will
react when you get some traction? A lawsuit over the name is certainly bound
to be filed by Daimler, don't you think? Do you have any plans to change the
name of the company?

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote | Salary varies by position (see below)

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

We are looking for several members of our cloud engineering research and
training team to work on AWS, Azure, Google Cloud and/or DevOps. If you’re
passionate about cloud technologies, and love to always be learning, this
might be a great fit for you.

Cloud Engineer and Trainer (salary range $80-140k):
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/286145](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/286145)

Cloud Content Acquisitions Manager (salary range $70-90k)
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/306924](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/306924)

Check out jobs.cloudacademy.com for all of our open positions.

------
coyled
Planet [[https://planet.com](https://planet.com)] | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, onsite or US-based remote

Planet operates the largest fleet of Earth-imaging satellites, and we're
looking for an SRE to join our Mission Control software team. Come work on AWS
and satellites in low Earth orbit. See more info in the full job post:
[https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=237107](https://www.planet.com/company/careers/jobs/?gh_jid=237107)

(^^^ my team)

also...

Planet [[https://planet.com](https://planet.com)] | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, onsite

We're looking for senior software engineers to join our geo-platform team.
Planet runs a large data processing pipeline that crunches terabytes of
imagery per day downloaded from our custom, manufactured-in-the-office
satellites. We run a cloud-first, API-driven architecture with the goal of
enabling everyone in the world to access our imagery. Our ‘full stack’ runs
from the spacecraft to our web tools, and there are enough hard and
interesting problems to keep many teams busy for a long time to come.

Our mission is to image the entire Earth every day, and provide universal
access to that data. A platform engineer not only builds public API’s and
interfaces, but will be an integral part in the architecture and design of
high availability, scalable, maintainable services to power our mission. If
you're interested email stephanie@planet.com. We also have other jobs open
here: [https://www.planet.com/careers/](https://www.planet.com/careers/)

~~~
JavierR
Remote possible for marketing positions?

~~~
coyled
I don't know, sorry, but I think the marketing team is entirely in SF.

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 60 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data science team uses Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
obeattie
Monzo | Backend Engineer | Full time | London or Remote |
[https://monzo.com/](https://monzo.com/)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal.

We’re still a relatively small company with only 10 people in the backend
engineering team and 50 people in total. This means you will need to wear many
hats in the beginning but it also means there are many interesting challenges
ahead that you can specialise in if you like. Broadly, the work we’re doing
covers these areas:

* Distributed platform: We aim to be the first bank without a single point of failure

* Banking and payments: We write code that moves money

* Product engineering: We help our customers by hiding the boring parts of money management

* Financial crime: We need to stay ahead of criminals trying to steal data and money

* Internal tooling: We automate everything so the rest of the team can work smarter

Our backend architecture is composed of hundreds of distributed Go
microservices running in the cloud. They are managed by Kubernetes, store data
in Cassandra, do RPC with linkerd/Finagle, and use Kafka for asynchronous
queueing.

Lots more detail is on our website :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mondo/jobs/244898](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mondo/jobs/244898)

~~~
emilburzo
> [...] and we're open to remote working as long as you can spend around 20%
> of your time in London.

Is there any flexibility on that requirement?

~~~
obeattie
Potentially; we don't have many remote employees yet (but we'd love to in the
future) so we're still finding our way with it.

------
fortysixpercent
Core Engineer | Replicated | Los Angeles | $130k - $150k + equity |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is looking for a developer with Golang experience to join us build
tools to support how enterprise software is built now. We are making it easy
for cloud based SaaS vendors to ship on-premise, self-hosted versions of their
software. We are a Series-A stage startup with great customers including
Travis CI, npm, Code Climate, Sysdig, Circle CI and many others.

We’re looking for developers with experience using Golang, Javascript, Docker
and bash. If this sounds like you, here’s what the job involves:

* Deliver critical features of our installable and hosted products

* Participate in architecture and design decisions about the product

* Manage and support production servers

Interested? Want to talk? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

We are also hiring a QA Lead, Front-End Engineer (React) and Product Designer.
LA preferred but will consider remote (US only right now).

------
jaz46
Pachyderm | Lead the front-end engineering team | SF ONSITE

pachyderm.io, github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

Pachyderm is looking for a Javascript expert to lead and own the entire web
front-end, analytics dashboard, and data browser! Pachyderm is just 5 people
right now, so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an
enormous impact on the success and direction of the company as well as
building the rest of the engineering team.

Experience with full product life cycles and designing interfaces that are
easily updated over time as products evolve is a must. Some backend server-
side experience is also a nice plus, but not a strict requirement.

Right now Pachyderm's core technology just hit v1.1 and is production-ready.
The next phase is to build a hosted service including administration panel and
advanced data visualization tools.

Salaries start at $120k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity (0.5-2%), full benefits, and all the usual startup
perks. This position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Lead Front-end JS engineer

* Full-stack backend/web services engineer

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer

Our hiring process is focused around strong communication skills and
simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions.

Read more about our company vision and goals:

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

~~~
homoSapiens
Do you guys help with relocation visa?

------
prepscholar
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

~~~
prepscholar
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Project Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is also hiring Project Managers!

As a Product Manager, you'll be launching a brand new product for a graduate
exam (GRE/GMAT/LSAT/MCAT). You'll oversee the entire go-to-market strategy,
including product development, test content, customer development, marketing,
and sales. You'll be responsible for your product's P&L and plan to grow it to
be the leading product in its category.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience developing and shipping products and technologies

* Demonstrated ability working with technical teams to rapidly produce prototypes and iterations

* Understanding of financial and business metrics, including P&L, conversion rates, customer acquisition costs, net promoter score, viral factor

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm@prepscholar.com, and read
more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
heyadayo
js.io | $150k-$250k | JAPAN (TOKYO) | San Francisco, CA (SF) Mountain View, CA
| REMOTE | HANOI or HO CHI MINH (VIETNAM) | VISA available for both japan or
US

js.io is a new IDE for HTML5 Apps / Games, AR, VR, Minecraft mods, Arduino,
IoT, and more, targeting javascript as a common language. We provide
developers their own persistent container, a beautiful end-to-end development
experiences, r remote-over-LTE debugging, one click publishing, and carefully
polished community support. We value simple, frictionless experiences that
cover every aspect of development, debugging, and deploying software.

Looking for front-end (javascript) and back-end (javascript, python, posix,
containers), or ideally both. Please email mc@js.io if you're interested, and
include a personalized note with relevant interests and background.

Note 1: We are also looking for a javascript game engineers, and app store /
game & app portal engineers (python and javascript)

Note 2: Apologies to all who applied last month where I dropped the ball. We
were not prepared for the flood of inbounds, though we did make 4 offers. We
have a much better system in place this time, so feel free to re-apply if we
somehow lost you.

Note 3: Remote available only for the best. We are also happy to arrange a mix
of SF, Tokyo, and Remote. Full-time work in Tokyo is selective, and Japanese
language is a huge plus.

~~~
yingnansong
This concept seems interesting to me. Can I get an early access key to try out
this product?

Thanks :)

------
cioc
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | San Francisco, CA | Software
Engineer & Data Scientist | full time, ONSITE

Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy
([http://www.parkerici.org/](http://www.parkerici.org/)) is a new organization
formed to accelerate the cancer research effort. We are focused on
immunotherapy - leveraging the patient's own immune system to fight disease.

We are building software engineering and data science teams.

Software engineers will focus on data storage and retrieval, compute
frameworks, and bioinformatics algorithm implementation.

To apply, email us with a description of your best programming project.

Data scientists will focus on:

1) building pipelines to process a wide range of biological data types and

2) leveraging bleeding edge machine learning and visualization algorithms to
identify promising research directions, in very close collaboration with
Parker Institute scientists. Working knowledge of basic biology and strong
communication abilities are key.

To apply, tell us about a time you had to work with a large messy biological
data set.

Get in touch: ccary@parkerici.org

~~~
sarahbotts
Hi! Do you know if there are any scientist (or associate scientist) positions
open? I'm doing direct work with a collaboration from Dr. June's team and my
current company.

------
xando
Hey, as usual, a friendly reminder.

All positions posted here are scraped and available to search on the map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/](https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Cities are complicated. We're using the power of mobile and data to help
humans survive and master them.

We're building the best app, with the best routing, and the best data about
cities everywhere in the world where we can make a difference.

We are recruiting for all roles in our London HQ including:

\- iOS / Android

\- Data science

\- Engineering team leads

\- Site reliability engineers

Read about our Series B fundraise: [https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-
from-a-to-series-b-88...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-to-
series-b-883393164276#.90zrhoflj)

See [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

------
anon14841
Teacher / Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

If you’re looking for the next unicorn startup, you can skip this one.

I am seeking an entrepreneurial engineer/teacher to grow my fully bootstrapped
lifestyle business. I need someone who is:

\- A warm and patient teacher, ideally with some formal experience.

\- Proven as a software engineer and able to pass a coding interview, with at
least two years working as a software engineer.

\- Proficient in JavaScript and at least one other language.

\- Able to communicate clearly, ideally with a blog or other writing samples
to prove it.

Responsibilities:

\- Teach a class of 10 students in person in San Francisco two evenings per
week, from 6pm-9pm.

\- Assist students remotely during office hours.

\- Own content for the course.

Perks:

\- Your day time work schedule is completely flexible, and you normally won’t
have to show up to an office.

\- Revenue sharing - earn proportional to your effect on the growth of the
business.

\- You’ll get to use your whole brain, not just the engineering parts.

Send your resume to andy101@temp-mail.de if you'd like to chat more about
this.

~~~
jventura
I sincerely wish you good luck on this one! I'm a software developer with
teaching experience, unfortunately I live in the other side of the ocean.. If
you ever pivot to online tutoring (through skype or similar), I'd be pretty
interested!

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks!

~~~
thansharp
Do you require clearances to apply? Do you allow non-citizens to apply? And do
you plan sponsor visas in the near future? I couldn't find info on this from
the description.

~~~
melissa89
No clearances, yes it is a REMOTE job so any one can apply. We do not sponsor
visas

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE + REMOTE

We're a small engineering team in need of more engineers to help build out not
only new features and a better experience for our customers, but internal
tools that will allow us to continue to scale and grow at the fast pace that
we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive salary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at luke.evers (at)
mmlafleur (dot) com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

No recruiters please.

~~~
lukevers
We're also hiring for a variety of positions that are non-engineering
specific, too. Feel free to get in touch with me if you're looking to be part
of an amazing team in any of these fields as well:

\- Project Manager

\- Accounting

\- Data Science

\- Marketing

\- Customer Experience

\- Planning

\- Warehouse / Logistics

luke.evers (at) mmlafleur (dot) com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur)

------
batuhanicoz
Peergust | New York, US; Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time, ONSITE (Istanbul) or
REMOTE

We are looking for Senior Go/JavaScript developers to join our team.

Currently we are developing the next generation web running on peers. We solve
the problem of media distribution by offloading the assets to the connected
visitors, rather than relying on centralized server pools.

We value people with extreme passion, self motivated and eager to help out the
community around them.

Challenges: Super performing P2P JavaScript client, huge backend scale, tons
of data, P2P network algorithms and more.

Requirements: \- Expertise on Go, JavaScript, Docker, Continuous
Integration/deployment flow. \- Passionate for distributed systems \- Love to
open Chrome's/Firefox's dev-tools

Apply at —> [https://angel.co/peergust](https://angel.co/peergust) or by
e-mailing serhan@peergust.com

------
davkal
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works) | San Francisco, CA &
London, UK & Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate

* UX Designer: design UIs for our various container tools, visualize networks and data traffic

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer flexible hours with a good work-life balance, with a typical day
going from 10am-6pm. All our tools are open source:
[https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse our PRs
to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 30 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks will consider visa sponsorship on case-by-case basis, subject
to business needs and individual eligibility.

------
tavish_ledesma
Space Exploration Technologies | Full-Stack Enterprise SW Engineer | Los
Angeles, CA & Seattle, WA | Onsite, Full Time | US Citizen & Permanent
Residents Only

SpaceX is seeking full-stack developers with 3+ years of experience in:
ASP.NET, C#, SQL Server, and AngularJS. We are a fast-paced, highly iterative
team that has to adapt quickly as our factory grows. We need people who are
comfortable tackling new problems, innovating solutions, and interacting with
every facet of the company on a daily basis. Creative, motivated, able to take
responsibility and support the applications you create. Help us get rockets
out the door faster!

Please apply directly here:
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/8316](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/8316)

~~~
lutorm
Note that we also have openings for flight software, which has more emphasis
on C++ and embedded systems, and autonomous systems (see "Software
Development" under spacex.com/careers.)

You might have seen in other threads today what happens when things go wrong
in this business... If you're attracted to a position where the difference
between an excellent and less than stellar performance can't be swept under
the carpet, you should consider applying.

~~~
arcticfox
"less than stellar performance". Punny, I like it.

------
raviksharma
Concur | Bangalore, India | Full Time | On-Site

Concur - an SAP group company, is one of the largest SaaS companies in the
world. Based out of Seattle-US, Concur is the leader in integrated travel &
expense with over 30,000 enterprise customers & 100 million end users. More
than 75% of Fortune-500 companies use Concur as their Travel & Expense
solution.

Concur's rapid growth requires a scalable, resilient, internet-scale backend.
The Core-Services team based out of Concur's Bangalore office works on scaling
the Concur platform by writing resilient, scalable, backend-services.

The Role: Senior Backend Engineer

We write backend-services that make up the 3rd largest SaaS platform in the
world. We focus on authentication, authorization, identity, sso stacks, token
services etc. We design, write & deploy to AWS - with complete end to end
ownership. We are obsessed with performance, metrics, resiliency, failure
proofing & scalability.

Clojure is our poison of choice.

We are looking for programmers with experience in writing scalable services.

Prerequisites:

* You speak Lisp. Any dialect.

* Proficiency with functional programming techniques.

* Strong Data structures and Algorithms.

* You have shipped production code.

Contact: ravi [dot] sharma [@] concur [dot] com

~~~
kamaal
What about folks who don't know lisp?

Need not bother apply?

~~~
raviksharma
Writing any dialect of lisp for a side project qualifies.

------
papercruncher
San Francisco | Senior Engineers | Tubi TV | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
(transfer H1/O1 & start GC)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium content. With over 40,000 movies & TV shows, Tubi
TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made available to
consumers for free.

Some of our studio partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer
very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision benefits, catered lunch,
gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our
culture and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

All positions come with stock options and full benefits. We are hiring for:

\- Senior ML/Data Engineer($140k-$170k): Come and build out the next iteration
of our data platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. Work on your
choice of algorithms using Spark/Flink or any other stacks you deem suitable.
See:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Backend Engineer($140k-$170k): Work on NodeJS v6, design APIs,
architect video encoding pipelines, experiment with ad payloads and help build
out our media delivery network. Previous AdTech experience is a major plus. We
are also exploring adding Scala or Elixir in certain projects. See
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn)

\- iOS Engineer ($100k-$120k): Work on a brand new iOS codebase and tvOS app,
with a lot of guidance from seasoned engineers.
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068xc/](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068xc/)

\- Android Engineers($120k-$175k): We are hiring both Jr and Sr Android
Engineers to work on our very popular app that has over 8M installs and close
to 2M monthly active users.

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com).

~~~
rezashirazian
Why is the iOS salary lower than Android?

~~~
MrGando
Same question, seems they are either looking for a junior dev or they just
don't know market rate for an iOS dev.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles: Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter, all those positions.

App Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

P.S: Ads were all disabled

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Software
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | New York, NY | 90-140k + equity

The Farmer's Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet food company. We're
building a subscription based e-commerce platform to support and manage custom
plans. Our aim is to make the subscription work to our customer's advantage.
We offer ridiculous amounts of flexibility to pause, delay, reroute and switch
between recipes. We've been cashflow positive from day 1 and are growing
faster than expected.

We're looking for a Software Engineer with 3+ years of experience building and
delivering products to join our small and quickly growing team. Our stack is
react (and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com.

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, iOS developer, UX/UI designer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Full Stack Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

iOS Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Front-end
developer for Fintech startup | Onsite | Contract or perm

Rip up the old rule book of banking, and join our magic circle of dreaming,
building and testing with customers in how we can solve key problems for UK
small and medium businesses. We are an intrepid team of warriors from varied
backgrounds and conquests (small start-up of 10) who operate in WeWork
Moorgate. Our elite team is looking for a front-end dev to breathe life into
our UX/UI. No financial services experience necessary at all, just the desire
to drive instant impact, and create legacy in etching their name into history
by helping us change financial services.

You should be a javascript mutant with mad ES6 skillz. You should have
personal projects, be curious and prize the craft of programming. The team
assembled have aeons of experience designing, running and scaling software
systems. Our journey will be filled with learning, fun and hard work (skill at
table tennis is a nice-to-have). Our stack is currently AngularJs 1.x, React +
Redux, C# 6 backend (planning on moving to .Net core in the medium term), best
practice devops, Github flow Throw your hat in the ring and join our fight to
change banking

You will need to be able to work in the UK. Candidates can email us at
adam.wynne at investec dot co dot uk

------
ncd
If you want to:

* Work on the platform local governments use to manage their city services

* Solve interesting problems that are having a daily impact on the way communities function

* Work at a company dedicated to upholding strong values externally and internally

* Work with team members who personify those values

* Get your own private office because we hate open space set-ups

* Work at a YC company (though this should be the least important thing on this list)

Then we want to talk!

See the positions we're hiring for at
[http://seneca.systems/careers](http://seneca.systems/careers)

~~~
opendomain
Please add "on site only" and Redwood,CA to.your location

------
dhd415
Signifyd | San Jose, CA | Backend Engineers | ONSITE or REMOTE (US-only) |
Full-time | $100k-$150k + equity

We're a growing team of engineers building systems that catch bad guys. Our
mission is to make commerce safer for online retailers. To solve this problem,
we're looking for world-class engineers who are eager to learn, adopt, and
contribute to a reactive style of programming. Interested? We would love to
hear from you!

Our stack: Java, Python, Cassandra, MySQL, Solr, Apache Spark, Play!
framework, Docker, AWS

Learn more about us: [https://www.signifyd.com](https://www.signifyd.com)

Job descriptions:
[https://www.signifyd.com/careers/?gh_jid=44015](https://www.signifyd.com/careers/?gh_jid=44015)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Linux systems administrator / SRE / DevOps engineer
      - Software developer
      - Junior/mid level front-end developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
yawniek
Tamedia | Product Manager Data Services | ONSITE, Zurich, Switzerland

In our growing data team TDA (Tamedia Data Analytics) we understand ourselves
as drivers of innovative data products within Tamedia. We are a team of data
scientists, products managers and engineers that leverages more than 20
Million events per day in realtime to create the best data products of
Switzerland. Tamedia covers more than 40% of the visits of the Swiss owned
internet - and TDA is responsible to create more out of it than the sum of
it's parts.

You're this person that already now has 10 ideas on what to do with this data
but kills 11 of them before finishing reading this sentence. After working for
3 months with us you have found and sold internally the most promising idea
that creates a higher yearly EBIT-impact than the whole team costs.

You have a strong technology and business background and can lead the product
vision, make your customers happy while still being able to challenge your
team in their area of expertise.

We provide you with a unique opportunity to have impact, work with a highly
skilled and fun team while you drive the topic forward.

More details:
[http://direktlink.prospective.ch/?view=43729664-C733-4EEA-95...](http://direktlink.prospective.ch/?view=43729664-C733-4EEA-95DD966B45D9951D)

~~~
SmellTheGlove
I'd be really interested in this, but in reading the description, it sounds
like you want German and English. Could you live with English and Italian,
provided that everything else is there?

~~~
yawniek
we are looking for brilliant people, please apply / send me a message.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Excellent - I will be submitting an app today. Assuming I had the correct
person, I send you a note on LinkedIn, but if you prefer email I have it in my
profile here. Thanks again.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS | Eindhoven, the Netherlands | ONSITE

We're building a fantastic messaging experience for marketplace sites. Our
product is targeted at developers and built on the newest web tech (such as
React, ES6, Elixir). Our tech challenges include great API design for our
customer's developers, a scalable real-time messaging backend, fantastic
design and UX, and most of all writing great code fast with a tiny team.

We're looking for experienced programmers in the Eindhoven region (office at a
5 minute walk from the train station). Unlike many startups we're not ageist
and we have sane European working hours. We're a small team and you'll have
significant impact on all aspects of the product.

We're particularly interested in experienced people who're on the verge of
being promoted into some middle management / "architect" role, but prefer to
actually build great software with great programmers and move 4x faster,
sustainably, than the average dev team. All that said, if that's not you but
you'd like to get there fast, get in touch as well.

Contact info is on our website: [https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)

------
SteffenEnni
FR8 Revolution Inc | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | UI/UX Engineer & Front End
Engineer & Back End Engineer | Fulltime

I'm Steffen Enni, VP Engineering at FR8 Revolution Inc, We’re providing the
$700B truck freight industry with a new and powerful way to help fleets fill
their trucks, shippers track loads in real-time and drivers gain some control
over their lives and careers. We recently raised an $8.5 million Series A
round of funding and are excited to be growing our team so we can bring new
solutions to an industry that literally drives our economy.

We're hiring UX / front end, full stack and back-end engineers to help build
our product vision. Our stack is Angularjs/React, Node.js, Java, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL (see more on
[http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution](http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution)).

For more information have a look at our job openings at
[https://fr8.guru/#hiring](https://fr8.guru/#hiring).

Interested? Feel free to contact me {steffen at fr8revolution.com}, I'd like
learn about your recent accomplishments.

------
dstromberg1
ZeroFOX | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE
|[https://www.zerofox.com/](https://www.zerofox.com/)

Chief Software Architect - SaaS Django, Python, Go, Node, Angular, AWS

ZeroFOX, the innovator of social media security, protects modern organizations
from the dynamic risks of social media and digital channels. Each day,
ZeroFOX’s cloud-based, SaaS platform processes millions of posts and accounts
across the social landscape, spanning Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter, Instagram,
Google+, YouTube and more. Using targeted data collection, intelligent
analysis and automated remediation, ZeroFOX protects businesses and government
agencies around the world against phishing attacks, information loss, account
compromise, fraud, compliance violations, and financial loss.

Led by a team of information security and high-growth start-up veterans,
ZeroFOX has raised over $40M in funding from NEA, Highland Capital and others,
and has collected top industry awards such as the SINET16 Champion,
DarkReading’s Top Security Startups to Watch, Tech Council of Maryland’s
Technology Company of the Year, and the Security Tech Trailblazer of the Year.

Chief Architect: [https://careers-zerofox.icims.com/jobs/1167/chief-
software-a...](https://careers-zerofox.icims.com/jobs/1167/chief-software-
architect/job)

Senior Research Engineer: [https://careers-
zerofox.icims.com/jobs/1176/sr.-research-eng...](https://careers-
zerofox.icims.com/jobs/1176/sr.-research-engineer/job)

email me at dstromberg@zerofox.com for more information.

------
dban
Authorea | [https://www.authorea.com/](https://www.authorea.com/) | Full time
| Onsite | Brooklyn, New York (NYC)

Authorea is building GitHub + Google Docs for researchers. We were spun out of
CERN by a group of astrophysicists who were frustrated with the cumbersome
process of collaborating on scientific research. Our team is small, but our
tool is already being used at all 100 of the top 100 (Leiden Ranking) research
universities. We also just closed a substantial funding round with brand-name
VCs.

All positions require a passion for startups and for Open Science! More info
at: [https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

We're looking for:

* (SENIOR) FRONT END ENGINEER - Authorea has a robust backend but it did not receive all the love it deserves on the front end. We're looking for an engineer with strong front end skills who will take our product to the next level. Needs to have: JS/CSS/React/Rails and obsession over product and pixel perfection. Nice to have: previous experience working with editors.

Contact: hi [at] authorea [dot] com

(Also, we're always hiring interns!)

------
alexreisner
Crossfield Digital | New York, NY | full-time or contract, remote |
[http://www.crossfield.com](http://www.crossfield.com)

We build websites and mobile apps for the sports industry. We're currently
working on a variety of interesting and high-profile projects utilizing the
latest real-time technology.

We're seeking a front end (CSS, JS) specialist to augment our small, multi-
disciplinary team of developers (with a focus on Rails). Looking for someone
who loves building responsive/adaptive websites that look great at any screen
size. You should be self-motivated and confident in your ability to complete
projects without daily guidance (we're always on Slack but don't have daily
meetings, and count on everyone to manage their own work; within limits, we
each set our own schedule).

We are all involved in the open source community and love helping each other
grow as developers. A visual design background is great but not required. An
interest in sports, too, is great but not required.

More info: [http://www.crossfield.com](http://www.crossfield.com) |
jobs@crossfield.com

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site -
[http://www.versame.com](http://www.versame.com)

We're changing the way the world thinks about education, one child at a time.
Our first product, the Starling, is a fitbit for word tracking. Our technology
stack is mainly around JavaScript on the backend and web, Swift on iOS, and
native Android. Our stack share is here.
[http://stackshare.io/versame/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame/versame)

We're hiring two software positions:

Lead Server Engineer (AWS/Node.js)

Why is this job important?

We process lots of data (one person talks roughly 10,000 words to their child
a day) and need servers that don't fall over.

What will you learn on this job?

You'll have the opportunity to see everything from general web scaling, to big
data initiatives, to automated development operations.

Full Stack Engineer (Node.js/React/your preference)

Why is this job important?

Software is the life blood of our product to change people's behavior. We need
someone who is skilled not only with coding our solution, but to provide
guidance. We'll fail without a strong candidate.

What will you learn on this job?

You will be exposed to every facet of technology that a consumer based
wearable company encounters. We want individuals who are willing to tinker and
provide fact based evidence for decisions to learn new technologies.

Email hiring AT versame DOT com for more info. NO recruiters.

------
pulkitpulkit
Chameleon | PST REMOTE (Seattle / Portland / SF / Vancouver / LA etc.)

We're looking for 2 full-stack engineers. Prior remote and startup experience
required.

Hate terrible user onboarding? Chameleon
([https://www.trychameleon.com](https://www.trychameleon.com)) allows you to
build data-driven product tours without writing code.

We're VC-backed, with revenue and strong growth since our launch 5 months ago.
You'll be joining as our first full-stack engineer and could become Head of
Engineering here.

Let's have a 10 min chat to start. Please email me pulkit@trychameleon.com
with some info about yourself.

~~~
bnorton
We've all built and [not] maintained product tours, now its time to pass the
torch to our business compatriots. Chameleon enables them to show off the
product without developers as the linchpin for the whims of late-night copy
changes.

We've built a product that runs wholly inside another companies interface
allowing them to create and edit right where it matters (engineering wise
there are many challenges this presents).

Our engineering motto: If product can think it up, we can built it -- all
product needs to do is figure out what is most important ;)

------
davidshariff
Amazon Prime Now | Software Engineer, Front End | Relocation Assistance | Full
Time | Seattle

Prime Now provides Amazon Prime members unparalleled convenience and ease of
mind by offering one-hour, ultra fast delivery as well as two-hour scheduled
delivery of tens and thousands of essential products. Check out the Prime Now
video at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhdgfULOufc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhdgfULOufc).

We are seeking talented developers to join us to build the most intuitive user
experiences on mobile, tablets and desktops. Prime Now is an early stage
initiative with a fast paced, highly collaborative start-up like environment
inside Amazon.

You will implement the features and user interfaces of Amazon Prime Now to
deliver compelling user-facing products. When you're not working on customer
facing features, you will be architecting efficient and reusable front-end
systems that drive complex web applications capable of performing at scale.

If this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you. Email us at primenow-
hiring@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.

~~~
vinuta5
Hi David,

Thank You for posting about this. I am really very interested to be a part of
this initiative and looking forward to work in a startup like work
environment. What are the requirements and experience level for this?

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who recently moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* Software Engineers

* Web Engineers

* Quantitative Analysts

* Data Scientists

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/) . (A
while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you can
find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | London UK/New York USA | Devops, Data engineering, Frontend | Full
Time

We are a risk and compliance solution, splicing together data from the deep
web with unstructured and semi-structured information to help customers make
decisions about the risks posed by their customers and third parties. Our
customers are the world’s largest financial institutions, law firms, and
consultancies. They use our software to identify and address financial crimes
such as fraud, money laundering and terrorist financing.

We handle hundreds of terabytes of structured and unstructured data, and as a
result our infrastructure is pretty complex - Hadoop, HBase, ElasticSearch,
Python, Docker, some Go, etc - and highly automated using Ansible.

\- We're looking for devops/sysadmin types to join our small devops team and
help us go to the next level in automation and orchestration. Bonus points if
you have managed server fleets of 100+. (LON or NYC) \- Ambitious,
multitalented data engineers with experience with graph databases,
ElasticSearch, Hadoop, or similar technologies. (LON or NYC) \- If you're a
senior frontend or backend engineer based in NY looking for a leadership role,
get in touch. (NYC)

Email jobs@arachnys.com with a link to your profiles (github, linkedin etc -
our own github [https://github.com/arachnys/](https://github.com/arachnys/)
shows we're serious about open source and actively open up non-core parts of
our infrastructure) if you're interested. A founder will read your application
and respond within a few days at the latest.

Remote applicants who are able to be in one of our offices at least 1 day/week
may be considered - but you'd need to be willing to be onsite more at the
start.

------
bluellama
Secure Mission Solutions | Full Time | REMOTE

We are a team of about fourteen developers and sys admins. We are looking to
hire an additional software developer with strong Unix/Linux skills and (if
possible) a good knowledge of computer security. We work from home and
communicate via text and video chat. We work 40-hour weeks with flexible
hours, but we try to overlap as much as possible with 10am-4pm Eastern Time.
We are currently working on about five different projects, each written in one
or more of five different programming languages. These projects are small,
ranging from one to three developers each. Nearly everyone works on at least
two different projects, so we all need to be competent in more than one
language. Some of us started as system administrators and later became so
ftware developers. Others are pure developers with solid Unix/Linux skills.

    
    
      - Work from home!
      - Relaxed atmosphere
      - 40 hour work weeks
    

[http://smsjob.nfshost.com/dev.html](http://smsjob.nfshost.com/dev.html)

~~~
emilburzo
It sounded like such a perfect fit, and then:

> Must be US citizen living in the US and able to obtain a security clearance

~~~
canadiancreed
So the standard for remote jobs that are interesting and pay well.

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup. Vettery engineers work across
the full stack and are committed to optimizing the experience for our users as
well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has input into the whole process of
the company from business decisions to where our tech stack is going. You will
be involved in all levels of the products we produce. There is a large variety
of projects here and we strive to align people with what tech they like to use
or want to learn. See more info and apply here...
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)

PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Python, CSS, Sass,
Bootstrap, Grunt, Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git,
Protractor/Jasmine Benefits: Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time
Medical, vision, and dental insurance Vettery Perks: Frequent team outings,
lunches, and team building events Lots of free food - stocked kitchen +
beverages. Interview process: 1. Phone screen (30 Min) 2. Take home exercise (
2-4 Hours ) 3. In person tech interview ( 1.5 Hours ) 4. In person pair
programming ( 4 Hours ) 5. Final round with product lead, designer, co-
founders. ( 1.5 Hours ) Some of the in person interviews can be combined or
done after hours depending on your schedule.

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a distributed column-store time series database?
Crafting a sleek, intuitive front-end? Evangelizing a breakthrough approach to
network intelligence? This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic,
rapidly growing San Francisco-based startup.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data SaaS for
network traffic visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via web portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack.

In our first 12 months on the market we've landed 70+ customers including:

Shopify, Pandora, DailyMotion, Yelp, Box, Neustar, Instart Logic, and
Cisco/OpenDNS.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the front end we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[https://locus.sh/](https://locus.sh/) | careers@locus.sh

Locus is hiring back-end and front-end devs. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded and mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.
Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions.

We are tech stack agnostic. We would prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo
or a mobile app that you have built, over your academic/educational
qualification. We are a founding team of engineers, and understand that good
engineering is part science part art, we would like to provide you the tools
for the science and the time for the art. We are expanding the team to build
the next version of our true multi-tenant platform with a few thousand events
happening per second.

While we have pizza, beer, whisky, drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the
house, the biggest perk we provide you is a remarkable team. We would love to
spend our most productive years, around people with great intellect and
unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of keeping you at your productive best, we
give you free fully furnished housing with internet, food & laundry taken care
of, and your choice of tech gear.

Read more about what we value and our work culture at
[https://locus.sh/careers](https://locus.sh/careers)

~~~
whocanfly
Your career page mentions housing as a perk. That's a first for me. I do not
match any profile but I'd recommend friends.

~~~
iglookid
Thank you! What is your craft?

------
andmcgregor
SAF Platform | www.safplatform.com | Full Time | Onsite | New York, NY
(Flatiron)

* Back End Software Engineer (salary range $80-100k)

We are looking for a talented Back-End Engineer who has some experience
designing, developing, and integrating complex systems. In this role, you will
help build a scalable platform and resilient core infrastructure, architecting
end-to-end data flows, and driving software development from initial concept
to production release.

The ideal candidate works well in a small, collaborative, and creative
environment that moves fast. You also have about 1-2 years of previous
experience and are ready for your next big project. You enjoy using technology
to solve complex business problems. You are organized, self-directed, and
committed to building great things.

Our stack consists of AngularJS, Java, Spring, MySQL and more.

Interested? Email andrew at safx.io or apply at [https://saf-
platform.workable.com/jobs/193053](https://saf-
platform.workable.com/jobs/193053)

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | DevOps/Infrastructure Engineers,
Software/Fullstack Engineers, Designers, Frontend Engineers| On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k + equity

We're a small team (18 people!) of engineers, designers, and product builders
that were brought in to help fix HealthCare.gov in the winter of 2013. Since
then, we've been working with the government to improve the services
HealthCare.gov provides. Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to build, and it’s surprising how much can be
done by a small group of empathetic people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep
technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government.

We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically improve how
our government serves its people, and we believe that the services our
government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way,
we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-
se...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-secret-
startup-saved-healthcare-gov-the-worst-website-in-america/397784/)

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/me...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day.
\---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION

Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software products. We work
across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product development—helping our
clients innovate and grow by doing what they do better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC?

Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll: Join a tight-
knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship, exploration, and
respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED?

If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position, don't hesitate
to check out our current open position:

Experienced Software Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-
software-develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
developer)

------
lastchance
We are seeking Front-end Developers to join our quickly growing team at Happie
([http://www.gethappie.me/](http://www.gethappie.me/) ) in Boston. Need to
have 2+ years experience in dev of complex HTML+Javascript front-end
applications. You will build the most visible and memorable parts of our
product and be at the table as we execute on our product vision to replace the
crazy inefficiencies in the world of recruiting.

OUR STACK Python 3 + Django + PostgreSQL on the backend, hosted on Heroku.
Bootstrap3 + WebRTC + jQuery on the frontend so far... Soon something like
Angular/Ember/React (Have an opinion? Let us know!). What we NEED: Familiarity
with the latest generation of Javascript MVC frameworks, such as Angular,
Ember, and React. Expert in jQuery, HTML 5, and CSS 3. Check us out and let me
know!

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-Engineer)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 600K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning. Three of our engineers have come
via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very seriously.

~~~
y-c-o-m-b
This is the third month in a row I've seen this posting. I finally worked up
the courage to apply and I got shot down immediately. The posting reads to be
liberal with the experience levels sought and how much a candidate is willing
to learn, so I figured if you're still looking then I would surely have a
shot; I have 10 years of C# experience and experience with TypeScript/Angular2
in an enterprise application. I think I was judged purely off the fact that I
don't have any open-source contributions. As a family-man with a full-time
commitment to my work, there's not enough time to contribute to OS projects,
i'm sorry. If you're excluding people just for the lack of public
contributions, then you're missing out on a lot of great experienced talent.

~~~
tjbarbour
Seems like we're in a similar boat :)

10+ years c# experience trying to get a remote job. Limited open source b/c
family and company policy. Also interviewed with Kaggle.

If you think misery loves company, contact <username>@gmail

Maybe we can trade tips.

------
Shalen
Discuss.io | Seattle | Onsite | Full-Time | PHP| At Discuss.io, we provide on-
demand qualitative consumer depth interviews and focus groups using webcams.
We connect marketers, researchers, and brands to millions of consumers in 33
countries right from their laptop. We are looking for a senior back engineer
with expertise in PHP. Bonus points if you are familiar with WebRTC,
FreeSWITCH, Plivo, and Twilio. Please see the job description here -
[https://www.discuss.io/career/](https://www.discuss.io/career/)

We offer attractive salary and equity package depending upon your experience.
If this sounds like a great fit, I would love to hear from you. Please send me
a note along with your resume, linkedin, github link at shalendra@discuss.io
Thanks, Shalendra VP of Product and Marketing

------
ohanyan
Vitruvian Networks (vineti.com) - Full Stack Software Engineer / San
Francisco, CA / Full Time / On Site

Join our team to build the Software Platform that enables a new generation of
Curative Cancer Therapies based on cell engineering to scale from Clinical
phase (10s of patients) to Commercial phase (1000s of patients). We have
partnered with one of the leading pharmaceuticals in the space to build the
first platform product of its kind.

We are an agile product, design and engineering team (XP), who build high
quality products (Test Driven, Pair Programming). We encourage learning from
other members of the team (industry experts) and work closely with clients and
medical institutions.

Backend Technologies - Ruby on Rails, Rspec, PostgreSQL, AWS

Frontend Technologies - React, Jasmine

([https://jobs.lever.co/vineti](https://jobs.lever.co/vineti))

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT |
$100K-160K/yr + equity

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Backed by Sequoia Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is
one of the fastest growing companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-
in-one software platform helps marketers plan, create, launch, and analyze all
of their marketing efforts. Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever,
MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to manage their global identity. Similar to
what GitHub has done for engineering and Salesforce for CRM, Percolate is
building The System of Record for Marketing.

Current Openings: Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Core Platform
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Release Program Manager (NYC/SF) -
([http://grnh.se/u5bwem](http://grnh.se/u5bwem)) 8-12 Years of overall
Experience, 3-5 in Enterprise Release - Agile/Scrum, Jira, Release
Planning/Management, New release education and training to internal/external
stakeholders.

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Global Search
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch/Solr/Lucene, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Front-end Engineer (SF) - Search Experience -
([http://grnh.se/4p6ct5](http://grnh.se/4p6ct5)) 7+ Years of Experience -
Javascript, ReactJS, Backbone, HTML5, CSS, HAML, SASS

Sr. DevOps Engineer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) 6+
Years of Experience - GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CFEngine, Chef, Puppet, Circle CI,
Python, Vagrant, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Product Manager (SF/NYC) - Platform Security
([http://grnh.se/cej7u3](http://grnh.se/cej7u3)) 10+ Years of Security
Experience, SaaS, Enterprise Software,

Product Designer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/wc2m3l](http://grnh.se/wc2m3l)) 3+
Years of Product Design Experience, InVision, Sketch, Wireframes, Mockups, and
Visual Design.

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry.

Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
Omie6541
Efficient Bazaar | Gurgaon (Gurugram), India | Full-time | ONSITE |
INR400k-INR1500k

We at Efficient Bazaar are building a B2B marketplace servicing the
hospitality industry for their procurement needs. We are currently live in 3
cities across India and are scaling up our technology team to match our
business capacity.

We are looking for

1\. Senior Full Stack Developers: 2-5 years: PHP, Magento, MySQL

2\. Senior/Junior Full Stack Developers: 0 to 5 years: Python, Django,
Postgres

3\. Senior QA Automation Engineer: Python, Javascript, SQL, Selenium and other
fancy tools

Developer roles are not limited to these technologies. We believe in using
right tool for the job. There are enough use cases on our product and
technologies roadmap to make use of fancy Javascript libraries, react.js,
Golang, elastic search, redis, few of aws offerrings and more. We are looking
forward to a service based architecture. There will be many external service
integrations in our pipeline.

We make use of git, jira, trello, slack in daily workflows.

Our interview process is:

\- screening call. get to know each other, discuss your past tech experience

\- a small technical challenge to evaluate your skills* You can do this at
your convenience and it won't take more than 45-60 minutes. (developers only)

\- in depth technical interview. discuss your solution and many other
technical questions. We don't ask to solve puzzles on whiteboard. Questions
will be more about problems we face day to day, OOP, platform specific topics
etc. It will be face2face for local candidates and on phone for long distance
candidates.

\- talk to our ceo

Process should take less than 2 weeks (after screening) if you have time. We
provide relocation support within India. We can't offer vi$@, remo4e
opportunities right now.

reach Rohit Gehe at his @gmail.com address "gehe05". It'd help if you could
put [HN] in subject line.

* This can also be skipped if you have good github repositories of your own. However, note that we'd like to know how you can structure your code, think through and come up with a scalable, extendable solution. If your code doesn't help us with this, we'll ask you to take our test.

Thanks

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Permanent | Fulltime | Bethesda MD / Washington DC | ONSITE |
VISA

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring devops at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov))

[https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688](https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688)

Tech: Linux, Python, Django, Scala/Finagle, C/C++, SaltStack, consul, packer,
linkerd, TeamCity, docker/mesos/kubernetes, aws/gce

Small, fast-moving team, smart people, great culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help bring progress to an amazingly important public resource!

------
futeam
Fu Team | TOKYO, JAPAN | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REMOTE | VISA

$80K - $140k - Special Ops (Coding || Writing || Design || Products ||
Research || Business || Venture Capital || M&A)

Hiring incredibly smart folks with a no-nonense approach to communicating,
creating, and maintaining relationships. This is the fastest way to become an
insider in SV / tech.

This is role will put you in front of every kind of project you can imagine.
Get on a flight to Southeast Asia to negotiate a contract with high ranking
government officials. Code (or hire coders to create) an MVP for 3d printer
IDE. Re-design everything about company in 48 hours (logo, name, press kit,
marketing message, hiring, etc.) and then see it live on Techcrunch. Diligence
a $2M investment. Edit an masterpiece for Forbes. Co-create a new class on
corporate venture capital. Jump in to help a team scaling from 100k to 100M
users in 4 weeks.

These examples hopefully provide you a sense of the adventure you in for.
You'll work on a tiny team of brilliant folks on a range of projects I am
involved in. It's important we hit it off: I like no no-nonsense folks who
jump in and make everything they touch better. Communicators rule the world,
so you better be good at writing and speaking. Your ambitions should include
something grand. You think it's worth it to pick up the refreshments and
chauffeur a guest to an engagement in order to get 10 minutes with a world
famous entrepreneur.

I like people who have done the hard things, failed (or not), and still have
the curiosity an enthusiasm to get back up and go full speed ahead. Most
importantly, you need to be really really good at something.

Please email my chief of staff keela@fu.team with the following subject line:
Apply: Special Ops (SKILLSET) - NAME - REMOTE|TOKYO|SF

The body should include an introduction and personal note SKILLSET should be
something you're spectacular at.

Examples:

Apply: Special Ops (Software Engineer) - Jane Smith - TOKYO|SF Apply: Special
Ops (Arduino Hacker + Political Theorist) - John E - REMOTE Apply: Special Ops
(Writing + Graphic Design) - Balthazar Melindres - SF

------
mthomasb
Bonsai (YC W16) | SF or REMOTE | Full Stack Product Engineer

Bonsai (hellobonsai.com) helps freelancers simplify their lives with an
integrated contract and payments workflow. You’ll join a technical,
experienced team that’s backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors (YC,
Index, Matrix, et al) and building the future of work.

We’re looking for a generalist backend engineer with a hacker mentality and 3+
years of experience building full-featured web applications. We're using Rails
+ React. Experience working with payment API's and processing is a plus, as is
previous startup and/or freelancing experience.

Email matt at hellobonsai dot com if interested.

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if..

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 3.5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in adtech

* The combination of huge datasets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our 5.0 rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you want to learn more, email Casey- casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply
directly on our website: [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions) . We are also
hiring DevOps Engineers in London, Boulder, and Ventura - check out the job
details on our website!

------
eli
Industry Dive | [http://industrydive.com/](http://industrydive.com/) |
Washington, DC | onsite | Multiple Openings

Industry Dive is a profitable, four-year-old digital media company. We publish
business news and original analysis for 2 million executives in 12 industries.
We've been named a "best place to work" in 2015 and 2016 by the Washington
Business Journal.

    
    
        = TECHNICAL PROJECT MANAGER =
    

As our development team grows, we need to keep improving our workflow and
processes to keep us efficient. We're looking for a project manager to help us
up our game and to keep projects on track. Previous experience with agile
design methodologies a plus.

    
    
        = PYTHON DEVELOPER =
    

We're looking for a fulltime developer with previous experience developing
backend web systems, especially in Python/Django. There is some flexibility
here and exact job duties can be tailored for the right person. Bonus points
for applicants with experience in any of the following: CSS/HTML/JS, SQL,
native iOS/Android development.

    
    
        = DATA ENGINEER =
    

We need help extending our Airflow[0] based data pipeline that aggregates data
from many sources (email, web analytics, ad server impressions, etc) and ties
it together in a way that enables us to make smarter, data-driven business
decisions. The ideal candidate has some experience with ETL pipelines and Data
Warehousing. Experience with both relational and object databases is a plus.

[0]
[http://airflow.incubator.apache.org/](http://airflow.incubator.apache.org/)

This is a new position and hasn't yet been published on industrydive.com.

    
    
        = To Apply =
    

All positions report to the CTO (that's me!). Feel free to contact me directly
with any questions: eli@industrydive.com

To apply, email hr@industrydive.com with a cover letter and resume.

Additional details at
[http://industrydive.com/jobs/](http://industrydive.com/jobs/)

------
vividcortex696
VividCortex is hiring! REMOTE Front End (AngularJS) | Back End (Go)

We're based in Charlottesville, VA. Remote work is available in the US or in
Uruguay.

Contact our Recruiter directly at jobs@vividcortex.com, or learn more and
apply at [https://www.vividcortex.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.vividcortex.com/about-us/careers/)

VividCortex's mission is to promote the mastery of data-driven performance
optimization. Our SaaS product is the best way to improve your database
performance, efficiency, and uptime, providing deep insights into production
database workload and query performance.

Our team has a list of big-name clients and is growing quickly! We're NEA
funded and growing front end, back end, and site reliability/operations. The
engineering team is made up of passionate, clever problem solvers that have a
lot of autonomy to explore solutions and fail fast. We're not wedded to
particular methodologies or deadlines - we're top-notch collaborators and get
things done!

Our process is high-touch and conversational. You'll have calls with a couple
of team members, a technical interview, and a personality assessment. We are
truly serious about finding the best fit for you to maximize your
opportunities to learn and grow here.

[https://github.com/VividCortex](https://github.com/VividCortex)

~~~
nedwin
I'm curious why remote work is "US or Uruguay" :)

------
maheshramas22
LoomAi (YCF S16) | Computer Vision Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full-time | $120K - $150K, 0.5-2.0% equity | www.loom.ai

LoomAi is a VC-funded computer vision startup based in SF. Founded by
Lucasfilm and Dreamworks alums, we are building a new technology platform for
virtualizing people into 3D digital experiences such as messaging, games,
computational photography, and social VR. You will be joining a team of
founding engineers who are working on cutting edge technology for creating
photoreal digital humans. Our team comprises multiple PhDs, has decades of
experience writing industry-strength software for VFX, has collectively
published more than a dozen graphics and vision papers (including two this
year at SIGGRAPH/SCA).

Requirements: * Experience writing fast, advanced 2D/3D computer vision
software * Strong C++ and Python programming skills * Familiarity with modern
machine learning frameworks and algorithms * Strong object oriented
programming skills * Experience with solving large scale numerical
optimization problems * Experience with rendering or image processing
algorithms * B.S/ B.E / MS or PhD degree in Computer Science or related

Plus: * Experience with facial detection and tracking, facial capture *
Knowledge of SLAM or bundle adjustment * Experience programming in Unity or
Unreal engine * 5 years industry experience

Please reach out to jobs@loomai.com

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Edinburgh, UK | Full Stack Engineer - On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers. Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the
need for invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine
learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems.

We use a wide variety of languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and
JavaScript; Open Source technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and
AngularJS; and we build on top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here. (Please note, I only
recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you with other
roles/locations)

------
peralta
Schibsted Media Group | Engineering Productivity Engineer | Full-time |
Barcelona | ONSITE

Schibsted is a 175+ year old company which started in the publishing business,
moved pretty well into the online world and spawned some other companies in
other industries (like online classifieds). Quite a few online classified
sites in Europe belong to Schibsted and it is usually the leader in the
market. Sites like LeBonCoin.fr (.fr), WillHaben (.at), Finn (.no), Blocket
(.se) (and a bunch more) are part of the group.

The different companies in the group have been operating quite independently
of each other, something that we are changing now. One of the key efforts for
accomplishing this is the Engineering Productivity team, based in Barcelona,
which will help standardize on automation, testing, code quality assessment
tools, build systems, ... Let the machines do what they are best at and let
the engineers work on solving hard problems.

So, if things like full automation, static code analysis, code review bots,
testing frameworks, CI/CD, crazy git hooks tick something in your head, get in
touch. We are now starting to staff the team.

Interview: 1 phone call w/myself [1 hr], 4 VCs or in person [1 hr each].

Contact: peralta@schibsted.com

(if engprod is not your field of interest, we are still hiring strong software
engineers in different locations: BCN, OSL, STO, LDN).

------
holtbp
TEESPRING has several open positions!

SF, LA, Hebron KY, London, Seattle.

Full-time Engineering opportunities include:

* Eng Mgr: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=199172](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=199172)

* Sr. Full Stack Eng: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923)

Check out [http://teespring.com/jobs](http://teespring.com/jobs) for complete
list.

~~~
awesomebob
Your jobs page doesn't list any openings in Seattle, are you hiring any
developers in Seattle?

~~~
holtbp
We have an office in Bellevue!

------
jauntvr5130
JauntVR | Software and Firmware Engineers| Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full-time
|

Jaunt - /jônt/ \- noun - a short journey, especially one taken for pleasure

Background The idea for Jaunt originated in early 2013 when one of our
founders returned from an amazing experience at Zion National Park. What if he
could go back there for a brief jaunt, at any time, from any place? The
emerging consumer VR industry provides the mechanism to travel to virtual
worlds. We aim to put realism back into the virtual reality experience,
lending an uncanny sense of presence never before possible with any other
technology.

Our Team We are building an outstanding team of scientists, engineers, and
broadcast professionals. Current members hail from Stanford University,
Caltech, Java, Apple, Intel, Lucasfilm, Zynga, Condé Nast, News Corp,
Nickelodeon, and Netflix.

Jaunt has a global presence, with Jaunt HQ in Palo Alto, Jaunt Studios in Los
Angeles, EMEA Business Offices in London, European Engineering and Development
Hub in Amsterdam, and Jaunt China based in Shanghai.

About us: [http://jauntvr.com](http://jauntvr.com) Open positions:
[https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/](https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/)

Software Openings: Software Engineer, Full-stack Software Engineer - IOS Sr.
Software Engineer, Audio Production Tools Video Processing Engineer, Codecs

Hardware Engineering Openings: Camera Firmware Engineer Sr. Imaging Systems
Engineer

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for software engineers on
all our stack to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
rday
Wireless Registry -
[http://wirelessregistry.com/](http://wirelessregistry.com/) | Washington DC /
Reston VA | Full Time

We use Go, C++ and a little bit of Python to analyze and add intelligence to
the IoT.

We are using Cassandra and Solr to handle millions of writes an hour (hoping
to increase!).

We are looking for people interested in learning and trying new things. The
only requirement is an interest in distributed computing.

If you want to talk, my email is in my profile!

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​ At Enigma, we started from the
realization that there is an enormous quantity of hidden knowledge locked away
in data silos and obscure formats, just waiting to be released. We are
building data discovery and analytics tools that make it simple for
organizations to liberate their own private data, and for the wider community
to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated public data platform. We
believe data can reveal tremendous things about the world and that it will
continue to transform it in the years and decades to come. After winning
TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a Series B Startup,
and we're growing quickly!

Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
EngKat
Timing-Architects Embedded Systems GmbH (TA) | Regensburg, Germany | Java
Developers, Eclipse Developers, GUI-Designer | Onsite

TA is an international operating software company with efforts concentrated in
embedded multi- and many- core real-time systems. The Timing-Architects Tool
Suite covers the system design, simulation and analysis, optimization as well
as target verification of the system. We are much interested into research and
further development of our tool, as currently one of our topics is autonomous
driving. For our team of around 11 developers we are searching for experienced
Java and Eclipse Developers. For further improving the usability of our tool
we are also looking for GUI-Designers.

We are living Scrum at TA, have still to learn there, but on continuous
improvement flow. You can experience a collaborative environment of a young
team of dedicated like-minded people. Still we all derive from different
cultural backgrounds which makes our work environment rich and inclusive. It
is nice to work in the lovely city of Regensburg with its Italian charm and
cultural possibilities.

If you got the feeling TA might be the right place for you to contribute and
explore your abilities just contact us at career@timing-architects.com

If you want to get to know more about TA visit: [http://www.timing-
architects.com](http://www.timing-architects.com)

Job descriptions: [http://www.timing-architects.com/career/jobs-
application/](http://www.timing-architects.com/career/jobs-application/)

------
maxwell
Crater ([https://crater.co](https://crater.co)) | Mobile Software Engineer |
Sonoma County, California; Belgrade, Serbia

We're making moving easier, with video chat and computer vision. We have major
traction with moving/storage/relocation companies, working with the largest
privately held moving company in the world, as well as the largest (by number
of trucks) in the U.S., U.K., and France, respectively.

We're looking for a creative, collaborative mobile software engineer to lead
development of the next version of iOS app, SurveyBot.

Bringing your own ideas to the table is very much encouraged: we do have
solid, clear requirements and use cases, but we move very quickly.

You'll have freedom to decide which tools to use and to learn new things, but
you must be able to work in a team setting and respond well to constructive
criticism. And we expect world-class work from everyone on our team.

    
    
        • Swift, Java
        • WebRTC
        • Twilio & TokBox
        • Git, Slack, Trello
    

We're currently only able to consider candidates authorized to work in the
United States or Republic of Serbia.

Send a short note about what interests you about our market and product, along
with links to projects you've worked on, to max@crater.co.

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Software Engineer, Lead iOS
Engineer, Lead Data Scientist

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-alg...)).
We're a Series A funded startup backed by top investors such as First Round
Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a meaningful equity stake along
with great benefits and competitive pay, along with the satisfaction that goes
along with helping underprivileged kids get to college.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer)
[https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-developer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-
developer) (we don't have the listing yet for the data science role)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
leidner
We are hiring misc. ONSITE (partial remote) scientists, developers, research
directors wanted in multiple locations (Toronto, London, Eagan/MN).

Skills/interest: NLP/computational linguistics, IR, applied machine
learning/statistics, knowledge representation/reasoning.

Corporate Research & Development and Center for Cognitive Computing
[http://thomsonreuters.com/en/careers/our-
jobs/technology/res...](http://thomsonreuters.com/en/careers/our-
jobs/technology/research-and-development.html)

Careers
[http://thomsonreuters.com/en/careers.html](http://thomsonreuters.com/en/careers.html)

If you would like to work with the most diverse data sets on the planet
(REUTERS News, images, videos, patents, legal cases, tax rules, energy price
time series, stock price data, usage logs, ...), talk to us.

Also check out [http://reuters.tv](http://reuters.tv) and our associated
iPhone and Android apps for personalized video news. Reuters news is consumed
by over 2 billion people every day.

If you have questions, email me at jochen.leidner at thomsonreuters.com

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

We create products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves?language=en)

As well as our other videos:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Engineering roles:

IT / Hardware / Systems Technician, Video Systems Engineer, Mid/Sr Full-Stack
Engineer, Sr UI/UX Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Software
Engineer (a strong SE fundamentals and experience (as a generalization, not a
pure data scientist))

Creative roles:

Creative Director, UI / UX Designer, Motion Designer, Animator,
Producer/Editor

You can apply through email at work@secondspectrum.com. Happy to answer any
questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) - REMOTE - Software Engineering - FullTime

We are looking for full-time front end web developer to help build next
generation web applications that streamlines care management and allows
interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. As a Front End
Software Engineer at CareMessage, you will specialize in building responsive
and elegant web applications that scale to millions of users in multiple
languages. You'll be working on exciting projects like optimizing user
experience, improving and building new integrations with existing APIs and
building our customer analytics code . Our team believes in an Agile
development environment, test driven development. Our front end architecture
is based on AngularJS, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and
try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the dev process and
how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first!
All of our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location

More Info: [http://grnh.se/syebd4](http://grnh.se/syebd4)

------
stormy
BloomReach ([http://bloomreach.com/](http://bloomreach.com/)) — Dallas, TX —
Full Time — On Site

I'm an engineer on BloomReach's Platform team in downtown Dallas (hq is in
MV). This month we have three new roles:

* Senior Product Designer ([http://bloomreach.com/jobs/269444/](http://bloomreach.com/jobs/269444/))

* Solutions and Support Enginer ([http://bloomreach.com/jobs/273100](http://bloomreach.com/jobs/273100))

* Sales Development Rep ([http://bloomreach.com/jobs/73214/](http://bloomreach.com/jobs/73214/))

As one of the early hires in the Dallas office, you'll be instrumental in
defining the Texas strain of BloomReach's vibrant startup culture.

We're consistently voted one of the best Bay Area companies to work for, and I
can safely say we'll be the best in Dallas.

If the above roles don't fit you, but you're in Dallas/DFW area looking to do
something new on a small team with bay area culture, I'd still encourage you
to reach out and start a conversation.

( stormy at bloomreach )

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we publish fun games for kids of all ages while helping game
developers achieve success on web and mobile.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.
We are looking for:

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer)

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end / DevOps Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Product Manager - [contact me]

• Lead Data Scientist - [contact me]

# Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Docker, Microservices, AWS

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Culture: [http://poki.com/company/tropical-
retreats/](http://poki.com/company/tropical-retreats/)

I’m the founder. If you’re interested, feel free to reach out: bas@poki.com.

------
axiomdata
Portland Oregon – Full Time – Senior Software Engineer - On Site/Remote from
Portland - Axiom Data Science - www.axiomdatascience.com

Axiom Data Science is recruiting for a senior software and cloud
infrastructure engineer to contribute to the advancement of the organization's
web based scientific data management tools. This position will be located in
Portland, OR.

The following is a non-inclusive list of technologies that we use in our
product development and infrastructure management. Applicants are not required
to have experience with these technologies, and future projects are not
limited to these technologies. These examples are provided only to inform
applicants of our current technological focus.

Docker, Ansible, GitLab, GitLab CI, Python, Java, Scala, Postgres, PostGIS,
MongoDB, Gluster, InfiniBand, Elasticsearch, Prometheus, Redis, Apache Spark,
NetCDF, GeoServer, ncWMS, D3.js, Backbone.js, Marionette, Webpack, Grunt,
Conda, Play Framework, Node, Maven

More on this position here -
[http://www.axiomdatascience.com/jobs/](http://www.axiomdatascience.com/jobs/)

Email Rob Bochenek – rob+careers@axiomdatascience.com with questions or to
submit an application

------
ssk2
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings: -Infinity (SF):
[http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

-Test (SF): [http://grnh.se/y40372](http://grnh.se/y40372)

-Intern (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/a4052y](http://grnh.se/a4052y)

-Partner (SF): [http://grnh.se/h1anxj](http://grnh.se/h1anxj)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
but interns, remote, visa are all ok.

All openings: [http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

------
rlgupta
18F - [https://18f.gsa.gov](https://18f.gsa.gov) \- Washington, DC | ONSITE

18F builds effective, user-centric digital services focused on the interaction
between government and the people and businesses it serves.

We are working with HUD,EPA,and GSA to fill technical roles that will help
transform how technology is delivered in the federal gov.

[https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/open-
positions/?utm_source...](https://pages.18f.gov/joining-18f/open-
positions/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=dataportfoliojobs)

Available technical roles are:

HUD

* Product Lead

* Technical Architect

* Data Engineer

EPA

* Cloud Architect/Infrastructure Engineer

* Technical Architect

* Technical Architect-User Experience

GSA

* Program Manager - Feedback Analytics (open data)

* Developer – Data Services (open data, analytics, javascript)

technical interview and core values interview conducted by 18F, final
interview with the agency.

Please email join18f@gsa.gov to apply and include a resume. We're also happy
to see links to your GitHub account or other work samples.

If you care about allocating your tech superpowers to help the environment,
reduce homelessness, or increase responsiveness and transparency in
government, we would love to hear from you. Remote work for the EPA and GSA
may be possible for the right candidate.

U.S. Citizenship is required.

~~~
VicePrice
Hi! I sent my resume to the email posted above and I received this response

"For 18F only: Please keep in mind that resumes sent to us via email are not
able to be considered as a valid application. The only way to apply is through
our site (link above)."

Could you clarify?

~~~
rlgupta
Hi, I thought we corrected that but I'll double check. We had to temporarily
take down our application system. Your email application is definitely valid.
Thanks for sending in your resume.

~~~
VicePrice
Thanks for clarifying

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Hello, we’re Aclima. We design and deploy distributed sensor networks for
environmental quality. Our sensor networks generate billions of data points to
reveal actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In
collaboration with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these
insights to improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use
this new body of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving
world. We are looking for smart and passionate engineers to help build, scale,
and improve our platform. Join a team that values rapid iteration, continuous
improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed,
purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
welchmt
RIPPLE | San Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime | www.ripple.com

Here at Ripple we create blockchain software infrastructure for financial
institutions. Our mission is to create the internet of value (IOV) and support
trillions of transactions globally.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g)

We're looking to hire a Senior Software Engineer (x3), Software Engineer Tools
and Infrastructure and a DevOps Engineer.

We primarily code in NodeJS, we use and contribute to open source software and
most of our team have been writing JavaScript and Node for many years and know
the ins and outs of the ecosystem very well. In Addition most of our team
comes from a diverse coding background, and we are always open to engineers
excellent experience with Node, Java, Ruby, Scala, Python, GO and more!

On the operations side we're in AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt
and terraform. If you want more details I can put you in touch with one of our
DevOps engineers.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a very strong team here. Feel free to email me with
any questions: mwelch@ripple.com (My name is Matt). Or apply through the links
provided on our careers page.

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/b1x32i](http://grnh.se/b1x32i)
Software Engineer Tools and Infrastructure:
[http://grnh.se/ofe4m6](http://grnh.se/ofe4m6) DevOps Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/xgq4me](http://grnh.se/xgq4me)

------
mylifeisshan
Shippo | San Francisco/SOMA | Onsite, Visa | Full-time |
[http://www.goshippo.com](http://www.goshippo.com)

Shippo is a shipping API company that connects e-commerce businesses and
marketplaces to multiple shipping carriers from one place. Our API powers
shipping for companies like Shyp and Weebly, and we recently partnered with
Stripe to offer shipping directly through their API.

With Shippo, businesses of all sizes can easily access Amazon-quality shipping
operations and data. We are doing for shipping what Stripe has done for
payments.

You will be faced with challenges in building and scaling mission-critical
systems that are used by thousands of customers as a core part of their
checkout flow and fulfillment process. From designing robust APIs to turning
data sets into shipping recommendation engines, we need a strong and diverse
team to help us grow quickly.

Current technical openings include:

* Senior backend engineers - we work with Python (Django), Postgres, AWS

* Senior frontend engineers - we use Ember

* Data Architect

* Support engineer

* Developer evangelist

* Senior product manager

Technical hiring process:

1\. Phone screen

2\. Tech interview 1h via skype - pair programming

3\. Onsite half day - pair programming/whiteboarding, meet the team/founders

For more details on the roles, check out
[https://goshippo.com/jobs/](https://goshippo.com/jobs/) Please be sure to
mention you saw the note on HN!

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

We have a small team that makes the software that runs YC. Hardly any
investors write software, but YC was started by hackers so it's natural for us
to solve our problems that way.

Y Combinator changed the startup world, and now we want to do it again with
software. For an example of one of the things we've been working on, see this
blog post: [http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone who loves startups. Working
at YC, you'll get a lot of exposure to some of the best people in the startup
world.

If you're a hacker, have a look at the job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74...](https://jobs.lever.co/ycombinator/8703c1d9-af67-4826-90e4-74b5067c4dd7)

If it feels like a good fit, we’d love to hear from you.

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

\---

We’re looking for a Highcharts expert: Are you experienced with Highcharts
graphing, especially with large, real-time data sets? We’re looking for
someone that can create a Highcharts-based graph module capable of handling up
to ~30,000 values on screen at any given time, without spiking browser CPU or
memory. This module should be able to do full and partial refreshes, support
user interaction and data export. Interested? Please contact us at
careers@jisto.com.

\---

We have 2 other positions that all come with competitive compensation (full-
time, on-site):

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

\---

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Not an exact fit for one of our full-time openings, but know someone who might
be? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com, and if we hire them, you get
$2,500!

------
atldev
UserIQ | Javascript Engineer | Atlanta | Full time | Onsite Preferred, Remote
Considered | [http://useriq.com](http://useriq.com)

UserIQ is looking for a talented engineer with a deep understanding of
Javascript. The ideal candidate reads/follows Resig, Crockford, Eich, etc. not
to sound smarter, but because they enjoy mastering their craft. They are well-
versed in prototypal inheritance, closures, scoping, and event bubbling
because they have learned what works best (based on the strengths and
limitations of JS) while improving code that is delivered to customers.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you. Benefits: In addition
to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we offer a full range of
benefits including: Medical / Dental / Vision / Life / HSA / 401k.

We normally prefer onsite candidates, but we realize this is a unique role and
are willing to consider remote for the right talent and future team member.

Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you'd make a great fit.

------
gxespino
Excella Consulting | Arlington, VA & Washington, D.C. | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.excella.com/](https://www.excella.com/)

We're a small-mid sized consulting company (~180 people) with a small company
feel. Founders really invest in personal development, have weekly if not
monthly happy hours, summer and winter weekend getaways, and the ability to
WFH when necessary. Also, the projects are pretty engaging and theres hardly a
dull moment. I'm on a small team working to revamp the entire US Immigration
portal - high visibility, and direct impact on millions of lives. The White
House has estimated that we'll make a 'direct impact on at least a million
lives this year' alone.

We are hiring for a wide range of positions in software development. Looking
for Ruby, Java, Python, .NET, mobile, and NodeJS engineers for a variety of
experience levels. However, we have more demand for experienced engineers than
junior engineers. Please reach out to me or someone in HR if this interests
you. My email is glenn[dot]espinosa[at]excella[dot]com.

------
psawaya
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors, and were recently
covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...).
If you’ve been wanting to dive into an early stage startup, this is the
perfect time to start talking to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* UI Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Business Development Manager

* Account Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan/Soho) | Full Time | Onsite | $100K-200K +
equity | [https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We offer $10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised the largest series A in NYC this year. Our
goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest available
prices for pharmaceuticals. We're building the connective tissue across all
players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data infrastructure
across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

Having recently grown our engineering team to 20, now we're looking for:

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer to scale our data and analytics
infrastructure

\- Senior DevOps Engineer to work alongside our Head of Infrastructure

\- Senior Test Platform Engineer to build the next generation of automation
and deployment tools

\- Tech Lead to lead up a new team focusing on some of the most exciting new
initiaves we are building

\- Backend, frontend, and fullstack engineers -- we use Python, Flask,
Javascript, and ReactJS

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

CONTACT: mthomas@blinkhealth.com

------
peawee
SpiderOak | REMOTE

SpiderOak builds and provides Zero Knowledge cloud storage and collaboration
solutions, with our Semaphor team collaboration service, ONE backup, and
Encryptr password management. We're a growing team of some ~40 people spread
across the world.

We're hiring two roles:

Python QA Automation Engineer

We need a junior-level Python developer looking for a growth position inside a
company to take charge of our Sikuli-driven QA acceptance tests. Interest in
running your own projects, building more and more tests for more and more
things, and generally finding out ways to creatively and automatically break
software.

Interested? See more here: [https://spideroak.com/articles/qa-python-
engineer](https://spideroak.com/articles/qa-python-engineer)

Javascript App Developer

The front-end to our latest project, Semaphor, is built in HTML5 technologies
using Electron on the desktop and PhoneGap on mobile. We need more hands to
help bring out new and exciting features to market. If you're interested in
joining a small but growing group of amazing developers building amazing
secure collaboration software, this job is for you! Some experience with iOS
and Android dev is preferred, but not a strict requirement as long as you're
open to learn.

Interested? See more here: [https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-
developer](https://spideroak.com/articles/javascript-app-developer)

The interview process involves two videoconf screens, a small coding project,
and another videoconf team interview.

Hoping to hear from you!

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS, Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer | Full Time, On
Site | [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Chicago, IL, Pangea started with the
mission of making money transfer effortless. Since then, we’ve been striving
to enhance the security and reduce the cost and pain points of international
money transfer.

Our first solution allows users to complete a transfer in three easy steps and
pay with any US debit card, with an innovative nationwide cash solution coming
soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia, Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican
Republic can collect the transfers in cash or receive the money directly into
a bank account. Through every partnership and product iteration, we’ll
continue to help our users save more time and money.

You can see the full description at:

\- Lead iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

\- Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer -
[http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-
platf...](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-platform)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com

You can learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
gauthamp
Network Technologies | Cleveland OH | Full Time - Onsite | Embedded Software
Engineer

Network Technologies Inc is a leading global provider of high quality IT
infrastructure management solutions. Since 1984, NTI has been continually
providing quality KVM solutions for thousands of leading companies in every
industry, including manufacturing, retail, service providers, education and
research, financial services, government and telecommunications.

This position will work with hardware, manufacturing engineers, and marketing
to define, design, develop, and test a wide range of products. The products
include environmental monitors with support for new sensors and HDMI
multiviewers. Responsiblities include developing embedded software for new
products using the latest embedded microprocessors to include the ARM9 and
DSP's and contributing to all phases of the development cycle.

Apply to jobs@ntigo.com Full Details here:
[http://www.networktechinc.com/careers/software-
engineer.html](http://www.networktechinc.com/careers/software-engineer.html)

No recruiters, thanks

------
unatajobs
Unata | Back End Engineers | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

BACKEND ENGINEER Who are we?

Unata is a group of talented individuals who are on a mission to shape the
grocery shopping experience of the future, and was selected by Deloitte as a
“Company to Watch” in their 2015 Top 50 Fastest Growing Companies. We are an
award-winning, product-focused company that powers digital grocery experiences
for our highly-respected grocery partners to better serve their hundreds of
thousands of shoppers.

What will you be doing?

The backend platform team is responsible for building the backend services
that power Unata’s core platform features. Our product roadmap is full of
interesting projects that require innovative engineering solutions. Alongside
a team of designers, engineers and data scientists, you’ll be building
scalable and robust distributed systems that power the best digital grocery
experience in the market.

Requirements

Solid grasp of computer science concepts: data structures, algorithms, and
programming paradigms. We are very keen on implementing red-black trees here
at Unata. Understands and implements engineering best practices: automated
testing, version control systems, documentation, continuous integration, duct
tape redundancy, etc. Feels at home (cd ~) in a Unix development environment.
Can clearly communicate complex technical concepts. Has built and shipped real
software. You know… flappy bird clones… all that jazz. Can demonstrate and
talk about their willingness to learn new things. Like that new reactive
microservice framework everyone’s been deploying on docker lately.

What are you waiting for?

Send us a note at jobs@unata.com with a copy of your resume, let us know how
how much of a great fit for the position you are.

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Intern | mobile Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for mobile developers who are knowledgable with Android and iOS
development. We use Java for the Android and Swift for the iOS. Good sense of
design is bonus.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

You will be leading the Android development for Stryd first, and possibly
share the development for iOS in the future.

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the internship is preferred but we also
consider the remote talent? BTW, if you like running, Boulder is pretty much
your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run and train with LOTS of
elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
c-oreills
Conversocial | London | Full Stack Engineers | Onsite | Full-time

Conversocial is changing the way companies serve their social customers. Our
SaaS allows companies to deliver great customer service on social platforms at
scale. Our engineers focus on delivering real value to our clients so they can
delight their customers. We work closely with the product team to ensure we
understand what users need, then design and build pragmatic solutions.

Stack: Python, MongoDB, ReactJS and Solr. Infra: AWS and Chef.

We have a positive, respectful trusting work environment. We buy everyone
lunch every day in the office, have drinks on Fridays and all engineers get a
conference allowance (as long as they teach us something when they come back!)
and all the books they can read.

Interview process: phone screen, on site technical interviews, then chat with
CEO.

For more info and application see
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/conversocial/jobs/258255](https://boards.greenhouse.io/conversocial/jobs/258255)
or email techjobs <at> conversocial.com

------
RRiccio
Glio, Inc. (glio.com, YC S13) | Rio de Janeiro, Brazil | Onsite, Full Time |
R$54k-R$96k, 0.1-0.5% equity

At Glio.com we're building the future of e-commerce in Latin America. We're a
platform that connects buyers & sellers, using software to eliminate
inefficiencies and provide the best shopping experience in LatAm at affordable
prices.

We're looking for a front end engineer for onsite work in Rio de Janeiro.
Experience in Javascript is a must. Ruby on Rails experience is a big plus,
but not required.

Our stack includes Rails 4, Spree, RSpec, jQuery, Postgres, AWS, Jasmine &
CircleCI.

Our main practices include:

* Continuous Integration, deploys all day long

* Hardcore A/B testing & data-driven decisions

* Shipping culture

* Peer code reviews

* Pair programming

* Tests coverage

* Weekly sprints

Glio is the 1st Latin American company to be backed by YCombinator. We're
based in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Our investors include, among others, Naval
Ravikant, Ace & Co and FundersClub.

You will be hire #10 and join a hard-working, smart, ambitious team that aims
at becoming the largest retailer in Latin America.

If this mission excites you please drop me a line at roberto@glio.com. And
feel free to send me any questions you might have.

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Boulder, Colorado | Full-Time |
ONSITE

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 75 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world. We are looking for an experienced, broadly-skilled
developer to join our team as we grow.

Stack is Node.js (6.2), Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS with nginx.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com.

Investors include: Foundry Group, Peter Kellner (founder of Endeavor), RSIIC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr[0], CFO Emeritus Deloitte; Ben Rifkin[1],
Partner at Royal Street Ventures; Tim Joyce[2], CIO of Xerox Customer Care;
Lucas Dickey[3], Head of Product at AtomTickets

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr)

[1] Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)

[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081)

[3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

~~~
sunilkumarc
How much experience are you looking for? Do you sponsor Visa for someone from
INDIA?

~~~
oladon
Enough experience to have the skills required; this is not a junior position.
No, we do not offer visa sponsorship.

(Both of these questions are answered on the AngelList page linked from the
original post.)

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
decentralized media library. Mediachain builds on top of IPFS and uses Machine
Learning to automatically link media to information about it, no matter where
it is.

[http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Were hiring for the following positions:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Creative Director (Communication/Design)

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
reslylabs
ReslyLabs ([http://www.resly.com](http://www.resly.com)) | Frontend Engineer,
Full Stack Engineer, UI/UX Designer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We are a recently funded early stage startup looking to add to our current
team of 6 people. The team is made up of experienced entrepreneurs with 5
startups and multiple exits under our belts. We are looking for engineers that
want to be part of small, nimble team that is looking to make a difference,
leave a mark, and hopefully transform an industry. Sound challenging? It will
be.

We want to add 3 more enthusiastic engineers to our existing engineering team
of 4. Given the size you will make an immediate impact and have the
responsibility to define, design and build a great product. You will also help
define a culture you will enjoy working in. Open positions are:

Frontend Engineer Full Stack Engineer UI/UX Designer

See our jobs site for more details and to apply [https://resly-
labs.workable.com/](https://resly-labs.workable.com/)

------
gghh
SUSE | Nuremberg (DE), Prague (CZ) or REMOTE | Full Time

 _Linux graphics developer_

In the SUSE Labs department, we are looking for an expert on the Linux
graphics stack. We are looking for somebody who has experience with the DRM
subsystem in the Linux kernel, the internals of the X server or the userspace
libraries. Ideally, the candidate should have some knowledge of all of the
above and should be able to debug issues in code that he or she has no prior
knowledge of. It is also a big plus if the candidate has experience with
working with the X.Org or kernel upstream projects.

The job location is ideally Nuremberg, Germany or Prague, Czech Republic, but
remote work is also an option.

 _What we offer_

You will take part in development of the core parts of our enterprise and
community distributions and you will be encouraged to submit your work
upstream. We will sponsor travel to relevant conferences where you can present
your work. Working time is flexible and we offer a bunch of the usual benefits
(these differ in different countries, though).

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone, unless you already
live in Nuremberg or Prague (let us know in such case). Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/linux-graphics-
developer...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/linux-graphics-
developer/3486/2825563)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
[https://jobs.suse.com/](https://jobs.suse.com/)

~~~
zerr
Any possibilities for part-time at SUSE?

------
edave
Converge | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Onsite | Full-time |
Drones / Mobile / Web App

* We're an enterprise software startup (seed stage) that makes it easy for skilled professionals (think construction, insurance, real estate, etc) to use drones everyday in their job through a combination of incredible AI and HRI. We're generating revenue and among our customers, count a Fortune 50 company. * Looking for junior or senior software engineers, and (paid) interns. We're less concerned with your skill set and more about what you would find motivating to work on every day. We do work that spans everything from Drones to AI to Data Viz to IOT.

About Converge: * Started in 2015, our founders were some of the first people
to work on drones in the world, worked on the unmanned Blackhawk helicopter,
and created the first mobile app ever for flying a drone (way back in 2008 at
MIT...) * We like people who have excelled at something outside of work, and
are just downright interesting to have a conversation with. * We like diamonds
in the rough, but like to keep high expectations for each other. * If you are
looking for a keg, ping pong table or bro culture, we're not going to be a
good fit for each other. We actually do fly drones for our job, so I guess
that's a culture benefit? * Our team is small, we're very deliberate about
hiring- you would be in the first 10 employees.

To get started, please go to this page to get ahold of us:
[http://www.cvg.io/careers/](http://www.cvg.io/careers/)

If you come from an underrepresented group in tech, please get in touch w/ me
(@edave) directly via my HackerNews portfolio.

Some buzzwords for you keyword searchers: iOS, Android, Fullstack, Rails,
Python, Ruby, React, ES6, Angular, Machine Learning

------
rsmith
Healx ([https://healx.io](https://healx.io)) | Cambridge, UK | Natural
Language Processing Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Healx is a funded startup using genomic data analysis, data mining and machine
learning to find existing drugs that could treat rare diseases. There are over
7,000 rare diseases that affect an estimated 350 million people worldwide,
most of which lack effective treatment.

We are currently recruiting an engineer with expertise in natural language
processing to be responsible for our biomedical text mining work - extracting
and learning from millions of relationships in scientific literature.

You'll join a small team of developers with expertise in bioinformatics,
machine learning and software engineering. As an early employee in an
ambitious, growing startup company you'll be able to make a significant
contribution to our technical direction.

For more information please see:
[https://healx.io/jobs/](https://healx.io/jobs/)

------
pdeuchler
JumpCloud | Sr. Software Engineer, Sr. DevOps Engineer | Boulder, Colorado
(Greater Denver Area)

ONSITE, REMOTE possible for candidates with a good fit

At JumpCloud, we have a plan. See, there’s this company that is ripe for
displacement. They put out software that everyone uses but nobody loves. We
think we can do it better. Much better. We can make it easy-to-use, more
powerful, and massively scalable / highly available by putting it in the
cloud. Just like Gmail supplanted Exchange, we want to disrupt (yes, we said
it) the Directory server market.

Who are we? We’re the scrappy underdog with the backing of serious VCs and the
experience of a crack team of founders and engineers with decades of identity
and Security experience.

Who are we looking for? Comrades in arms to fight the entrenched opposition.
People who want to seriously change Identity and Directory Management. We’re
funded, we’re in downtown Boulder, and we’re making a big difference. Get in
here and be a part of it!

Stack: Postgres/Mongo/Redis, NodeJS/Golang, Docker/Saltstack

Contact: jobs@jumpcloud.com

------
cgarvis
Fixt | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | [https://www.fixt.co](https://www.fixt.co)

When your internet connected devices go down, get them back up with the push
of a button.

Fixt is a fast growing startup that is focused on making the process of
replacing all broken things as reliable as running water, starting with
smartphones and tablets. We're backed by an incredible collection of local
angels and our most recent fundraising round was led by the Founders of Google
Wallet. Our recruiting efforts are focused on identifying only the most
talented and passionate individuals that want to contribute to the mini-
revolution spawning right here in Baltimore.

Senior Full Stack Engineer - React, React Native, Ruby on Rails Mid Full Stack
Engineer - React, React Native, Ruby on Rails Junior Full Stack Engineer -
React, React Native, Ruby on Rails

[https://angel.co/fixt-repairs/jobs](https://angel.co/fixt-repairs/jobs)

Email me at chris@fixt.co for more information.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Linode | [https://linode.com](https://linode.com) | Philadelphia, PA | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE

Linode primarly sells virtual private servers, among other products. We're
hoping to hire some new software developers. My team works on an entirely open
source product - the Linode manager
[https://github.com/Linode/manager](https://github.com/Linode/manager), an
ES6+7 React frontend application. We also need help working on our
Python+Flask API:
[https://developers.linode.com](https://developers.linode.com)

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://engineering.linode.com](https://engineering.linode.com)

Apply at the careers page:
[https://linode.com/careers](https://linode.com/careers). Feel free to reach
out on HN or via email (see profile) if you have questions.

Relocation assistance is provided.

------
jlonemed
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Only |
[http://www.onemedical.com](http://www.onemedical.com)

We are a tech company combined with a national network of doctors’ offices to
create the best patient experience possible. Our team -- comprised of
engineers, designers, and doctors -- is making a direct impact in the trillion
dollar primary care industry.

In our highly collaborative environment, not only will you be partnering with
designers and product managers, you’ll also be sitting shoulder to shoulder
with the doctors and nurses who deliver care daily to One Medical patients.
You'll work throughout the technology stack and have responsibility for
functionality our clinicians rely on every minute of the day

We’re hiring: Senior Software Engineers (Ruby/Rails) iOS Engineers Android
Engineers

Please check us out and apply here:
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/product/](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/product/)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Munich | Germany | Visa & Relocation support

We’re a fashion company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl Lagerfeld.
A hoodie or your favorite Docker shirt will do just fine. You don’t even need
to like fashion at all, but a certain admiration for Ken Thompson, Rob Pike or
Martin Fowler is always appreciated. You don’t speak German? No big deal, we
use English as our main language and we have colleagues from 20+ nations.

\-----------------------------------------------------------

We're currently looking for a Really, Really Good Software Engineer
([http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-software-
enginee...](http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-software-engineer/))

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Interested? Contact me on sandra.jasarevic@stylight.com. Want to know more
about us? Check out our Tech Blog:
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and developers work together. We're a small team and we're looking
for talented engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are interested in tackling
hard technical problems with smart people and building a product that startups
will rely on.

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up \- Build a community of
design content and tools from scratch \- Cross-document shared symbols \-
Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing using CRDTs)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
rkwz
RedMart | Singapore ONSITE | Full­time | Frontend |
[https://www.redmart.com](https://www.redmart.com)

As one of the fastest growing e-commerce companies in Asia, RedMart offers an
unparalleled startup experience. Our culture: entrepreneurial, fiercely
intelligent, team oriented, deeply creative and whatever you add to it! We’re
fanatical about improving our customer experience and providing “wow” customer
service.

We're interested in talented, creative and passionate people joining our All-
Star team who believe in our mission: To save our customers time and money for
the important things in life!

Requirements:

* Excellent understanding of JS and web development concepts.

* Experience with a modern JS framework (React, Angular, Backbone, Ember, etc).

* Good sense of design, UX and simplicity.

* Use of best practices such as TDD, BDD, continuous integration, continuous deployment.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills.

* Nice to have: experience with Redux, Mocha/Jest, Grunt/Gulp, AWS, Mongo.

Contact me at sheshbabu at redmart dot com for more info

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are 29 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer Internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant
finance/Twitter/Google/Yahoo/Zynga/Khan Academy/Palantir/CMU/MIT, (we built
large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to
build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in
any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets
or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - ES6
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
      - AWS
    

You'll get to work with us at our new office at 3rd & Harrison in San
Francisco. If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you,
please email me at aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t or take a look at
our open positions here:
[https://iterable.com/company/careers](https://iterable.com/company/careers)

~~~
NipunSingh
Company sounds really cool and I am very interested - what's with the email
address? is it that string you posted
"aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t" @ iterable.com?

~~~
keville
I don't mean to antagonize, since any more detail would give away the answer
-- but a qualified candidate should recognize various encoding outputs, even
if they can't immediately identify the specific encoding scheme.

"It's a unix system, I know this."

~~~
NipunSingh
Woops got it thanks.

------
tt-charles
ThinkTopic ([http://www.thinktopic.com/](http://www.thinktopic.com/)) |
Software Engineer / Machine Learner | Boulder, CO | ONSITE | Full-time

ThinkTopic is a start-up in Boulder, Colorado which focuses on practical
applications of Machine Learning and Data Science for real world solutions. We
do contracting for several clients in domains such as e-commerce, finance,
political science and more. We are also working on some of our own products as
well.

In general our focus is on image analysis, text analysis and information
retrieval. We program in Clojure using a modern stack including frameworks
like Reagent for the front-end and Datomic for the back-end.

An ideal candidate either has substantial Machine Learning background, or is
an independent / fast-learning full-stack engineer.

Openings can be found at
[http://www.thinktopic.com/careers](http://www.thinktopic.com/careers) .

Questions? Email info@thinktopic.com

\--charles

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

Our goal is to make 3D capture accessible and usable at scale to solve
problems in the real world.

    
    
      == R&D Software Engineer ==
    

We are looking for an experienced, hands-on, detail-oriented R&D engineer to
join our engineering team.

Projects include: app development (Android, Windows, Qt), core computer vision
tech, internal tools, sensor integration, performance optimization, some
hardware integration/development.

We don't expect candidates to be experts in all of the above areas but expect
sharpness and eagerness to learn new technologies and skills.

Candidates must be able to work in a team and have a high amount of self-
guidance as well as interest in the context of their work.

Requirements:

\- Academic degree in Computer Science or related fields.

\- Several years of job experience in a related role.

\- High Proficiency in C++.

\- Practical experience with modern OpenGL and/or GPU programming, as well as
some shell scripting.

\- Good linear algebra skills.

\- Familiarity with development for mobile devices and cross-platform
development.

\- Ability and interest in discussing, designing and implementing UI.

    
    
      == About DotProduct ==

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors. Our R&D team is still small so new hires can have a large impact on
product and future developments. We are backed by Intel Capital and various
angel investors. Our office locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and
Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com
www.dotproduct3d.com

------
taitems
Kiandra IT | Melbourne, Australia | Senior .Net Developers | Permanent Full
time | Onsite

Are you a talented full-stack developer looking for your next challenge? We
are looking for the strongest, most passionate Senior .NET Developers who love
their craft and enjoy working with like-minded people. If you have 5+ yrs
professional software development experience, exposure to a consulting
environment, can work as part of an Agile delivery team, experience with C# &
ASP.NET (Web API and MVC), AngularJS, SQL & Microsoft SQL Server, Entity
Framework and/or NHibernate, Microsoft Azure and/or AWS, then we want to hear
from you!

Our unique Kiandra culture focuses on continuous improvement, not only at an
individual level, but also as a team and business. To learn more
[http://kiandra.com.au/careers/careers-senior-dev-tech-
lead](http://kiandra.com.au/careers/careers-senior-dev-tech-lead)

------
pntech
Precision Nutrition | multiple positions | Toronto, ON, Canada | REMOTE
(Canada only) | Full-Time

[http://www.precisionnutrition.com/](http://www.precisionnutrition.com/)

Precision Nutrition helps people transform their lives through expert
coaching, ongoing support, and guided mentorship. Our team builds and supports
tools for our coaches and clients to help facilitate transformative change and
learning. Tech stack: Ember.js, Ruby/Rails, Postgresql.

[http://www.precisionnutrition.com/remote-how-to-work-the-
pn-...](http://www.precisionnutrition.com/remote-how-to-work-the-pn-way)

We are hiring in the following areas: Front-end developer (Ember + PostCSS)
Web developer (PHP/Wordpress) Interaction Designer Marketing Designer Client
Care

Apply here:
[http://www.precisionnutrition.com/careers](http://www.precisionnutrition.com/careers)

– Luke Galea, CTO

~~~
hnlurker201
Hi Luke,

I tried applying through the link you shared.

However, upon reaching this page:
[https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5)

The 'Apply for this job' button fails to send a request back to the server. I
noticed you guys are using Bamboo Hr to process incoming applications, and I
believe the bug resides inside Bamboo's JQuery, as two events listening to the
button appear to be called by Bamboo Hr.

As '...jobs/view.php' plus the job id(which is 5 for this one) as a GET
parameter is your websites way of exposing job applications, I took a guess
that the button was meant to request '.../jobs/apply?id=5'. Loading that page
in my browser was very promising as an application form was rendered!

But now this page appears to be either deprecated or is an artifact:
[https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/apply.php?id=5](https://precisionnutrition.bamboohr.com/jobs/apply.php?id=5)

As you can see, the styling is suspiciously bare-bone and there is no submit
button.

Now I could try to craft a POST request by using the form field names and
appending my information manually, and perhaps get lucky, but then I still
wouldn't know for sure that my application reached anyone at your company.

So here I give up my quest to force my resume onto your server, and am making
this account to make this request:

Please advise how I may send you guys my resume to apply for this position.

------
vrae
IdeaFlow | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer / ML, NLP / Web,Mobile Devs /
ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

We're a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and
Patrick Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world.

Our first product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise
analytics teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped
within their spreadsheet data. We're mega-passionate about personal
information management, the intersection of philosophy and AI, and connecting
people with related ideas! We are seed-stage (have paying enterprise
customers) and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary.

Whitepaper and demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io)
[http://home.ideapad.io](http://home.ideapad.io) Palo Alto, Boston | Contact:
vienna@ideapad.io

~~~
sixhobbits
The website is pretty scarce on details. If the white paper is available
somewhere on the site, it's not immediately obvious. What kind of technology
are you using for ML and NLP? Any info on your tech stack? Can you define
"Competitive salary"? Otherwise looks really interesting :) Will keep an eye
on and send my CV if you can answer some of the questions above.

------
cardine
Cortx | Growth Hacker | Baltimore, MD | Full Time | Onsite

Cortx is a small, profitable, natural language processing startup looking to
hire a growth hacker with both inbound marketing and outbound marketing
experience - preferably with a startup that also sells products using a SaaS
model.

You would be working to maximize conversion rates, retention, and customer
LTV, as well as identifying and iterating through marketing channels.

Cortx is working on interesting products such as: \- A newspaper comprised
entirely of robot authors \- A marketing consultant that uses AI to provide
actionable advice to clients \- A machine proofreader that automatically
corrects bad grammar

Our interview process involves a phone interview followed by an onsite
interview.

You can see more info here [https://inbound.org/job/view/cortx/growth-
hacker](https://inbound.org/job/view/cortx/growth-hacker) or you can contact
us at jobsatcortxdotcom.

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 80 engineers in a bright SoMa office with
daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark/Hadoop, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking
for data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

~~~
tempacct646
don't go here, they will give you a task for 2 weeks, and when you did
everything right, they will never reply back to you. You'll have no chance to
proof you're right, they just ignore you. They also don't understand CS
fundamentals

~~~
marcobaleno
Why is this "homework/task" so rampant these days? Isn't it better for
employer to filter persons first and skills later?

------
wheelhousehire
Wheelhouse | San Francisco, CA | Sr Software Engineers & Sr Data Scientists |
Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.usewheelhouse.com](https://www.usewheelhouse.com)

Wheelhouse is on a mission to turn all hosts, property managers, landlords,
owners, and other rentrepreneurs into superheroes. We are an online service
that seeks to help rental property hosts and owners understand their business,
personal performance, and their local markets. We enable our customers to
recommend and implement highly localized variable pricing that best help the
host to maximize revenue and the rate at which they book.

We're currently hiring for several roles, including:

\- Sr. Software Engineers \- Sr. Data Scientists

If you're interested in joining, please reach out to us at
careers@usewheelhouse.com or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse](https://jobs.lever.co/usewheelhouse)

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site |
[http://plethora.com](http://plethora.com)

Plethora builds the tools and infrastructure that empowers anyone to
transition from idea to production. We’ve created a manufacturing system that
takes customer designs and produces custom parts using robotics and advanced
software that we’ve developed in-house. Our customers are R&D engineers,
product designers, startups, scientists, makers, and artists who build all
kinds of cool stuff: robots, factory machinery, lab equipment, and even parts
for an Olympic bicycle.

We're looking for full stack developers passionate about beautiful interfaces
and fluent in Javascript. We're also looking for software engineers for our
computational geometry team (C++ and Python).

Visit our jobs page at
[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers)

~~~
nickpinkston
Founder/CEO here, I'd love to answer any questions you all have on what we do,
about the future of manufacturing, etc.

------
zillyhome
Stealth Company | Self-motivated engineer or PM | Full time | Bay Area | FT
salary: $75k - $180k depending on experience | Equity also based on experience

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of homeownership.
We're a team that loves to move fast, laughs in the face of nasty-hairy
challenges that lay in our path, and isn't afraid to spend money to get the
best and leverage our time. If you're an audacious soul, with a track record
of going the extra mile to get something done and done right, exhibiting
creativity in problem solving, and having a thirst for learning, and you're
looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that plagues our society today,
then hit us up!

We're specifically looking for engineers, but if you're intrigued, drop us a
line anyways. Let's chat!

Email us at jobs <at> zilly <dot> email

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE, Data Engineer | Onsite
| Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
vindia
Cocoon | [https://cocoonapp.co/](https://cocoonapp.co/) | Full Stack (Rails +
AngularJS) Developer | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE | EU work permit required

See more and apply through [https://cocoonapp.co/hiring/full-stack-
developer](https://cocoonapp.co/hiring/full-stack-developer) or contact me
here or at vincent@cocoonapp.co

We're trying to fix tech recruitment by making it more informal and personal.
Our current focus is on startups in Amsterdam, but our ambition is to move to
other European cities quickly too. Together with me you'll be working on our
Rails API, Angular frontend apps (both web and mobile) and improve our
recommendation engine using machine learning.

If you like to fix tech hiring, want to work in the most beautiful European
city in an experienced team with a strong focus on tech and design, look no
further.

------
secfirstmd
Security First | [https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org) |
Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Android Developer (Umbrella App)

Are you a developer that wants to work on a exciting new human rights project
that can save lives every day?

We build open source technology that helps some of the most courageous human
rights defenders and journalists in the world stay safe.

We are looking for an experienced Android Developer who shares our passion to
work on our app ("Umbrella"). We recently launched our first version and are
now looking to increase our small team to build out it's features and
functionality.

You will be an Android Developer who:

* Cares about human rights

* Has made a native Android app from scratch

* Some experience with interacting with web services

* Knows how to use SQLite to access data (we use ORMLite for with SQLCipher support)

* Understands using support libraries to support older versions

* Has a strong understanding of security

* Is interested in contributing to the open source and internet freedom technologies and communities

Apply to jobs@secfirst.org

Find out more about our work at:
[https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.u...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.secfirst.umbrella)

Github: [https://github.com/securityfirst](https://github.com/securityfirst)

No agencies or recruiters please!

Job is Dublin, Ireland based though for exceptional candidates, remote may be
considered.

------
coreycoto
MindTouch | Downtown San Diego, CA | Software Engineers | Full Time

MindTouch is a cloud-based software helping companies take the product content
they already produce and turn it into a customer engagement channel that
educates buyers and creates product experts to grow revenue. We are a
passionate engineering team focused on continuously improving our software,
ourselves, and each other. Join our team and ship code weekly that is used by
millions of users and relied upon by leading brands like Whirlpool, Remington,
Zenefits, Docker, and SimpliVity.

We're currently looking for Software Engineers with C# and AWS experience.

[https://mindtouch.com/?career=c-platform-software-
engineer](https://mindtouch.com/?career=c-platform-software-engineer)

[https://mindtouch.com/?career=c-software-
engineer](https://mindtouch.com/?career=c-software-engineer)

------
melaniet
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer) Senior Product
Manager: [https://www.periscopedata.com/senior-product-
manager](https://www.periscopedata.com/senior-product-manager)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product.

We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team about 4X per
year.

If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great
products, we would love to meet you!

Join our team of 47: Email melanie@periscopedata.com

------
punteney
Manzama | Bend, OR | Onsite or US Remote | Full-time

Senior Fullstack Web Developer

Manzama is an enterprise SaaS platform that helps professionals find, discover
and monitor news that is important to them and their clients. We've been
around for a little over 6 years, focused on the legal vertical, and are
profitable with very loyal and happy customers. We are looking for Senior
Developers to join our small but growing team. You'll be an integral part of
building our platform including expanding our use of machine learning and NLP
to help deliver the most relevant news possible. We are based in beautiful
Bend, Oregon but support remote workers as well.

Tech: Python, Django, Postgres, Solr, GCE, BigQuery, Datastore

While it's great if you have experience with our tech stack we are more
interested in finding talented engineers who have experience building amazing
products and systems.

You can email me directly at jamesp@manzama.com for more details or to apply

------
bertdavid
Benzinga ([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)) | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
& REMOTE

Looking for people who love to code, move fast and get shit done: the hackers
and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups to help balance the ship.

A financial media company at our core, we're fast-moving and high-energy,
focused on our users and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214
million impressions / month.

WE NEED:

* Full-Stack Engineer (GoLang, Kubernetes)

* Frontend Engineer (React, Reduct, ES6)

We also have these in our stack and looking for good enigneers:

* Full-Stack (C, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

If you're interested, apply here:
[http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or email me direct with
any questions: bert@benzinga.com

~~~
avinassh
I don't see remote positions on your jobs site

~~~
bertdavid
If you're the right candidate, remote is a non-issue. Around 1/2 the team is
remote.

------
kmerritt
Socrata | Seattle | Onsite | Full-time

Seattle-based Socrata is helping improve the workings of government - and
therefore society - by helping governments become data-driven. Our cloud-based
big data platform helps government information workers find, use and analyze
their data internally for improved operational efficiency; and helps agencies
publish their data externally (open data) for transparency, economic
development, and third party service delivery (e.g. apps like Citymapper
depend on open data).

We have about 20 open positions. Perhaps most interesting to the HN audience
we're looking for a Principal (Distinguished) Engineer / Architect and a
DevOps/Site Reliability Engineer, Product Designer, Senior Product Manager,
Product Marketers.

See the full list of open positions here:
[https://careers.socrata.com/jobs/](https://careers.socrata.com/jobs/)

Read about our culture, values, benefits here:
[https://careers.socrata.com/](https://careers.socrata.com/)

Socrata has about 160 employees, has raised $54M in venture capital and has
more than 1,000 of the most innovative government agencies as customers. Learn
how our customers use our platform here: [https://socrata.com/customer-
stories/](https://socrata.com/customer-stories/)

Government is going through a huge transformation. They're shifting from
analog to digital. Go become a public servant directly, or if you'd rather
help government indirectly by working for a fast-paced company that is 100%
focused on the government, come join us at Socrata!

[https://socrata.com/](https://socrata.com/)
[http://www.opendatanetwork.com/](http://www.opendatanetwork.com/)

------
asuthar
Avvenire Solutions | Brecksville, OH | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://www.avvenireinc.com/](http://www.avvenireinc.com/)

We are a small software development and networking solutions consulting firm.
We have been growing as of late and want to add on to the development team.
Our development team currently consists of four developers.

Some of the things we work on are:

* Building New Web Applications in the Microsoft Stack - C#, MVC 5, HTML5, jQuery/JavaScript, EF, and SQL-2014

* Building and Customizing SharePoint WebParts/Administration

* Building custom analysis solutions with PowerBI

If you are interested in working in the Microsoft stack and would like to
learn more, feel free to contact me (I'm one of the developers) directly at
asuthar@avvenireinc.com. I will gladly answer any questions you may have about
the company and/or position. We are accepting CV's of candidates of any
experience level.

------
timuralp
San Francisco | SwiftStack | ONSITE

SwiftStack is helping companies deploy and manage petabytes of storage through
OpenStack Swift (open source object store). We are looking to hire a developer
to work on the SwiftStack Controller -- the management interface for the Swift
deployment.

The work involves Swift cluster orchestration, supplying additional features
on top of Swift (e.g. metadata indexing, load-balancing, data replication to
other object stores), and health monitoring of the deployment.

You will be developing primarily in python. The controller itself is a django
application.

We are looking for an experienced developer with a distributed systems
background. Python and django knowledge is a plus.

The interview consists of a phone screen and an onsite 4 hour meeting.

Please submit your resume through:
[https://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475](https://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475)

------
hectorals
LendUp | www.lendup.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

LendUp (YC W12) is looking for Product Managers, Software Engineers and Data
Scientists. We're using software and data science to bring fairness, education
and credit improving products to the historically underserved and neglected
subprime market. We're technology agnostic in our hiring.

Our dev team is made up of solid generalists from all backgrounds. All we ask
for is people that are passionate about helping the financially underserved
and a desire to build robust software.

Our latest business strategy was covered in TechCrunch recently:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/the-loan-dolphin-swims-
aga...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/the-loan-dolphin-swims-again/)

Please email careers@lendup.com or visit www.lendup.com/careers to find out
more or to apply.

------
danielamc
Uken Games - [http://uken.com](http://uken.com) | Full-time | ONSITE |Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity (C#) or Javascript (HTML5).

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

~~~
saiprashanth93
Do you sponsor Visas?

------
HawkWilson
Full Stack Developer | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) |
www.socialnature.com

Social Nature is a social product sampling community that helps you
#trynatural. We are making waves with our people-powered marketing vision
(people trust friends not ads) and commitment to only promoting brands with
natural products.

We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an immediate
impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our customers,
invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle extremely big
data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for Full Stack Developers with experience in AngularJS,
MVC+REST, and AWS.

Check us out and apply here: [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-
stack-develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
developer)

~~~
neptunespear
I heard your company's founder, Annalea Krebs, speak at July's #TechVancouver
event. Her talk was very interesting.

------
sabalaba
Dreamscope | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.)
| Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS experience. You'll be working with
our team to continue to build our product used by hundreds of thousands of
users. Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software
engineering, you'll fit right in. Paid relocation! Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences.

Optional experience:

\- Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing. Desire to gain
skills in training neural networks and implementing state of the art deep
learning research. To apply, please email your resume and github link to:
s[at]lambdal.com

------
mountaineer
You can track the language/framework trends in the whoishiring threads[1].
Subscribe to get notified when it's updated for September.

[1] [http://www.ryan-williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-trends/](http://www.ryan-
williams.net/hacker-news-hiring-trends/)

------
edawerd
Gusto - VISA, ONSITE (SF or Denver)

Gusto is building dead-simple, delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software
for small businesses.

In only 3.5 years, we've grown to process nationwide payroll for more than
35,000 companies, process ~$20B in payments, and recently added health
insurance, 401(k) and workers compensation insurance.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You

can read more about us on our engineering blog:

[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, and React.js.

We have openings to work in Payroll and our HR teams

Apply online here! [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or
email me directly.

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | San Francisco & London |
Onsite

Want to build software that connects companies and marketers? LiveRamp is the
leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s largest brands use their data
to improve customer interactions on any channel and device.​ ​We help
marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value from the tools they
use every day.

Our stack: We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role).

We are steadily growing (200 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. We’re looking to grow the engineering team both in our San
Francisco Headquarters and our newly opened London office.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments.Our employees enjoy a fun office with catered meals, unlimited
PTO, ​an ​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job
perk is our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen
to be great engineers as well.

Check out what we’re all about: Senior Backend Engineer
([http://grnh.se/afx5wq](http://grnh.se/afx5wq)) Senior Full Stack Engineer
([http://grnh.se/f2la7b](http://grnh.se/f2la7b)) Data Engineer/New Grad
([http://grnh.se/jmgo1f](http://grnh.se/jmgo1f)) London Data Engineer
([http://grnh.se/4e6qvw](http://grnh.se/4e6qvw))

​Want to learn more? Email Lstamp@liveramp.com with questions about the roles
and use the links above to apply directly.

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder, Dallas, Riga | Full-Time | Remote or On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Senior Security Engineer

* DevOps / SRE

* Android Developer - Riga

* Product Designer

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Mobile Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time

    
    
       -- Who We Are-- 

An award winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In-- You understand what makes a compelling and innovative
digital product. You know what a mobile device is capable of and how we can
push it to its limits. Your role is to sit down with clients, understand their
ideas, and then turn around, present and build an electrifying product. You’ll
come up with a solution right off the cuff because you know the capabilities
of bleeding edge mobile technology.

\--Benefits-- Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonuses (10-13%), Equity This job does not include coding. Apply
Here: [http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Full Stack
engineers who have experience working with Ruby (Rails), Javascript (React)
and Java.

Feel free to check out the job description and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/fn0s4i](http://grnh.se/fn0s4i) (please mention HN in
application).

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\----

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind.

 _The Company:_ A small-and-growing (45 members) company using technology to
improve access to higher education

 _The Department:_ A 3-member product engineering team within a 10-member
engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Redis,
Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

\----

You find pragmatic solutions to difficult problems, work well with others, and
take ownership of entire features from planning to production. Preferably,
you're proficient with some of our technical stack, and you'll make the entire
team better by being an individual contributor, a teacher, and an occasional
foil.

We're piling up accolades for workplace happiness and company growth. We take
a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to do that
we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and regular
feedback. Our company values are kindness and respect, engagement, and
obsession with our clients' experience, and we all strive to exhibit those
daily.

\----

The Interview Process: You'll talk to me (Product Engineering Manager), talk
to our CTO, do some remote coding to chat code, come on-site and pair, meet
the team, and meet a founder.

\----

jcody@academicworks.com

[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/AcademicWorks-
Reviews-E460...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/AcademicWorks-
Reviews-E460933.htm)

More details:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will: - Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies:
React, Swift, Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node - Influence architecture,
tooling, process, and culture at a small but growing engineering shop -
Contribute daily to the product dialogue - Build things that meaningfully
improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have: - Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written
APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of
Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) -
Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a
pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as part of a
(preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have: - Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial
projects (Python/Django = awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala,
Ruby, Go, etc.) - Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015,
CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React -
Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web app
from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team) -
Good grasp of TDD & CI principles - Contributed to the development of a native
mobile app - Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop
- Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1)

~~~
ishiz
Your post says "ONSITE INTERNS", but there is no place on your website to
apply for or email to inquire about the internship position. I sent an email
last month and no response. Are you looking for interns?

~~~
morenoh149
If there was no reply it must have been due to being underqualified. We have
had interns this year.

~~~
ishiz
I didn't send my resume, I emailed the question I asked above to the general
inquiries email address, since there is nowhere to apply for the internship
position. By the way, I'm not sure if you noticed, but your link in your post
returns a 404.

~~~
morenoh149
ah yes I did. Was busy this weekend and didn't fix it sooner. If you googled
enough you'd have found the lever any way ;) Also try hanging out in
nycdevs.org

------
dryicerx
VMware - Austin, TX / Palo Alto, CA - Software Engineering - Fulltime - Onsite

Come join a hardcore engineering team and work on systems that impact millions
of people. We are starting multiple engineering teams here in Austin, so
various positions available from low-level C development to to high level web
development. I have some teams in Palo Alto with similar requirements as well.

    
    
      * C and C++ software engineering positions (vSphere/EXSi/vCenter)
      * Golang engineering positions (vSphere integrated containers, open source project)
      * Java//Spring engineering positions (Hybrid/Cloud management platform)
      * UI/UX/Web positions (create unified interface for multiple products)
      * Management (technical) positions
    

Drop me an email: jkarunaratne@vmware.com

~~~
kshk123
Are you sponsoring visa for these positions?

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com) | Toronto, ON, Canada |
Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), director
of mobile, and full-stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js,
AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80k to $120k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more interactive, fun and
engaging. Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming
mobile devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the
classroom. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your work would
be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

------
emilong
Haus | [https://haus.com/](https://haus.com/) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME

We’re a small, well-funded, early stage startup tackling the $50B+ market of
residential real estate looking to bring on our third engineer.

Node backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer who is excited about a collaborative,
inclusive environment to produce high-quality code.

[https://haus.com/job?id=245327](https://haus.com/job?id=245327)

You can see the requirements in the link above, but here are a few non-
requirements:

* Identification with a particular gender, race, or national origin.

* Sharing the same hobbies or beliefs as the other members of the team.

* A certain level of activity on a Github account.

* A minimum reputation level on StackOverflow.

------
body_cameras
Axon (Body Cameras) | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | ONSITE | INTERNS | VISA |
relocation

We are the #1 supplier of body cameras for police and the surrounding cloud
ecosystem to manage/share/stream petabytes of video data. Hiring the best
firmware, mobile, front-end, back-end developers with competitive benefits and
salary. Write code, save lives. Help increase police transparency and make a
difference.

Go Lang, C#, Scala, JavaScript (ES6, React), Solr, Zookeeper

[https://www.axon.io/careers](https://www.axon.io/careers)
[http://www.geekwire.com/2015/photos-inside-spaceship-
themed-...](http://www.geekwire.com/2015/photos-inside-spaceship-themed-
seattle-office-of-police-body-camera-maker-axon/)

------
Wilfred
Numeric | [https://www.numeric.com](https://www.numeric.com) | Full time |
Onsite | Boston, MA

Managing $19.7 billion of other people's money presents interesting technology
challenges. At Numeric, we're looking for Python people to help build, test
and deploy the whole trading pipeline.

If you have experience in building systematic trading systems, or if you're
interested in learning, we'd love to hear from you. We do friendly code review
for knowledge sharing, and we also support staff in getting qualifications.

We have all the benefits of being an established, successful hedge fund but
the developer team is still small enough to do a single standup in the
morning. We have the best of both worlds.

Interested? Drop me an email at wilfred.hughes@man.com, and mention HN.

------
austinlchang
Lawgix, Inc. | Austin, TX | Junior Software Developer | ONSITE Full-time

Lawgix is a "hybrid entity," a tech company and a law firm working together to
provide high volume legal services. We took the best part of traditional law
firms, the legal expertise, and kicked tired, old practices to the curb.

Our web and mobile platforms manage attorney workflows to make us more
efficient and cost effective than traditional firms. We also leverage the
talent of smart, hard working attorneys who have taken an unconventional
career path. We currently service the collection litigation market.

We're looking for developers with Ruby/Rails and React experience. We try to
keep our dev workflow as close to agile as possible, using tools such as JIRA,
GitHub, etc.

Please email austin@lawgixlaw.com for more information. Thanks!

------
dwerthen
Universal Avenue | Developer | full-time ONSITE | Stockholm

Are you excited by building React/Redux/Rails/Elixir apps? We are building a
salesforce as a service and are looking to expand our team with a number of
positions.

Email me at Daniel.werthen@universalavenue.com and I will tell you all about
it!

------
doberman
Doberman Design ([http://dobermandesign.com](http://dobermandesign.com)) | NYC
| Design Technologist Lead | Full-time | ONSITE At Doberman NY, we are
entrepreneurial, creative and motivated developers, producers and designers.
We love solving design challenges with the unexpected and magical, sometimes
even revolutionary. Over the years we have nurtured a collaborative and
people-focused culture because we believe that fuels innovation, and our work-
life balance is as evident as our focus on people.

We work with a broad range of technologies within full-stack development,
continuous integration, hosting and system architecture. We like to start
fresh. We don't iterate on the same products forever. You’ll feel a sense of
accomplishment when you deliver one project and tackle the next one.

In this role you will: - Lead development efforts for innovative digital
products - Be empowered to choose the best technology for the job - Act as
technical advisor to interesting and forward-thinking clients - Mentor other
design techs and lead the growth and recruitment of the NY tech team - Provide
input to help shape new business scopes and drive more opportunities - Lead
and contribute to development of our open source projects - Participate in
hack days and tech talks

We want you to have: - A broad understanding of different front end frameworks
and libraries (such as BackboneJS, Angular, Ember, etc) as well as back end
frameworks (e.g. Django, Ruby on Rails) and be able to apply them as
appropriate - Experience with CSS, CSS frameworks (e.g. SCSS) and
methodologies (e.g. BEM) - Be detailed oriented, especially visually as
related to UI/UX - A passion for and curiosity about trends and developments
in technology

Our perks include 25 days PTO, benefits package, 401K. 8 hour work day is
expected, no regular overtime. Doberman is a leading design firm based in New
York, Stockholm and at our think tank studio in Berlin. Awarded Sweden’s Best
Employer (twice) and Sweden’s Service Innovator of the Year. Interested?
Please send your resume and portfolio to work-nyc@dobermandesign.com.

------
rolandblanton
Looker | Full Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | ONSITE

"Have I found tech paradise..." is a direct quote from a Glassdoor review for
Looker. At the root of that sentiment are 3 things: 1) challenging and
impactful Engineering problems that need solving, 2) a culture that is
collaborative and supportive, in which everyone is at times both Teacher and
Student, and 3) a ridiculously favorable financial position built on 15
straight quarters of goal attainment that resulted in a pre-emptive Series C,
bringing our total investment raised to $98M.

Our stack: Ruby (JRuby) | Java | AngularJS | Flux | CoffeeScript | Sass

We should talk: roland [at] looker [dot] com |
[http://www.looker.com/](http://www.looker.com/)

~~~
mfliedner
Dear Roland,

I am a software developer with experience in scientific software development
on Linux in C, Fortran ,and MATLAB and web development using Ruby on Rails,
SQL, React, and JavaScript. I am looking for new opportunities in software
development.

I have 15 years experience as a senior research geophysicist writing
scientific data analysis software with geophysical service and energy
companies in oil and gas exploration. I am currently an independent consultant
creating and developing implementations of complex imaging, reservoir property
analysis algorithms and web applications for oil&gas, geothermal and
engineering projects.

You can see some of the code I have written at github. My résumé and
references are attached. I can be reached by email or phone (415) 692-3232.
Thank you very much for your consideration, I am looking forward to hearing
from you soon.

Best Regards,

Moritz Fliedner

www.linkedin.com/in/mfliedner

------
dblooman
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

FundApps is a startup that helps investment managers comply with worldwide
regulation.

We are looking for someone who knows how to build out, deploy and maintain
multiple applications in different languages on AWS. Someone who can write
code both for production apps and for tooling. You should have a mindset of
automating all the things all the time.

Stack includes C# & .NET, Golang, AWS, Lambda, Terraform, Packer, Atlas,
Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity.

Apply here :
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278)

------
janbernhart
Optiver | C++ Core Applications Developer | Amsterdam | Onsite | VISA
sponsored

In order to be successful in our trading domain, we constantly need the most
advanced technology, trading software and connections to the market. In short,
we need the best technologists to develop, optimise and support our systems
and tools. With 12 datacenters and thousands of servers we run ten thousands
of trading components executing hundred thousands of trades every day.

Requirements: A solid grasp of computer science, knowing your algorithms,
memory-, and concurrency models, CPU-architecture, operating systems,
relational databases, etc. We welcome both senior and junior ‘great minds’.
Next to C++ (14) we use Python and C# (for GUI’s).

Interested? Contact janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

~~~
zerr
It would help much if you could comment on compensation, salary range.

------
stunder
Hart | Orange County, CA | ONSITE | [https://hart.com](https://hart.com)

Hello, its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. Happy first of the month. I come in
here every month and post the jobs we are looking for. Right now we are
looking for several open positions. We look for highly talented technical
enterprise level engineers and staff to meet the requirements of our partners
in the healthcare world. We keep things very casual around the office, with
our own professional chef, drinks, and snacks, your own custom workspace,
insurance packages, 401K perks that can’t be touch, and I can’t even list all
the perks here. Anyways this month we are looking for the following positions.

SCALA Data Engineers!!! - [http://grnh.se/mj6wpb](http://grnh.se/mj6wpb) we
can’t wait to talk to you if Scala is the game you are playing

Node.JS Engineer - [http://grnh.se/3fujn5](http://grnh.se/3fujn5) We love the
Node people in the community. If you want to join a crew of your Node Brothers
and Sisters to push this incredible product stack into the healthcare industry
then this job is for you.

Product Owner (Agile) - [http://grnh.se/m6f5g1](http://grnh.se/m6f5g1) I don’t
own too much in my personal life but if I really wanted to own something it
would be the responsibility of managing some great products.

Software Developer Engineer in Test (SDET) -
[http://grnh.se/ld86pr](http://grnh.se/ld86pr) I have to admit I hang out with
these guys a bunch and beat them in video games a lot. If you can please come
here and give me some competition that would be outstanding.

Application Support Engineer - [http://grnh.se/gkdm0r](http://grnh.se/gkdm0r)
if you like to be client/customer facing and helping out our incredible
clients we want to talk to you. We need you to be the bridge between our
products and the customers.

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) -
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com) \- Multiple
Roles - REMOTE

Zoomer is focused on helping high volume delivery restaurants wow their
customers and grow their business. We've taken a unique approach to changing
the food delivery space - a platform to handle an extraordinarily high volume
of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that already deliver (i.e. pizza
shops with their own delivery drivers). We are backed by some of the best
investors in the world, including Y Combinator, Foundation Capital, First
Round Capital, SV Angel, and other amazing funds and individuals.

Zoomer connects high volume delivery restaurants with independent delivery
drivers. Restaurants leveraging the Zoomer platform are able to provide a
better & more consistent delivery experience for their customer, which
ultimately leads to a stronger bottom line. Independent drivers on the Zoomer
platform have the ability to create their own schedule & increase their
earnings. And of course, customers receive their orders dramatically faster.

We’re making key hires to expand our globally distributed core team. You’ll
have a ton of impact – lots of freedom to evolve our processes, systems,
partners, platform, stack and apps. We follow strong engineering practices,
put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly. Our team is distributed across
North America and Europe.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants, drivers, and diners
      - range of complex real-time front-end interfaces
     

Some roles we’re currently hiring for:

    
    
      - Logistics technology engineers
      - Ruby engineers
      - DevOps engineer
     

If this sounds interesting, you can learn more and apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/careers](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/careers)

~~~
dragon_king
Will you be able to provide the compensation range for a senior ruby engineer?
And also, what the interview process looks like?

------
watersco
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Cape Town, South Africa | Ruby on Rails Developer | ONSITE

[https://www.simplepay.co.za](https://www.simplepay.co.za)

SimplePay is hiring mid-level to senior Ruby on Rails developers to help with
our global expansion. We currently have clients in South Africa, Singapore and
Ireland. We aim to delight customers with how simple we make payroll.

The role will be mostly back-end focused, with PostgreSQL as database. But
some front-end skills will be a plus.

The most important part of the interview is an object oriented design
exercise, which is also a broad test of problem-solving skills.

Compensation: R420K to R720K per year.

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za if you're interested, putting "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
tristansokol
Square is looking for more people to join our developer platform team
([https://squareup.com/developers](https://squareup.com/developers)) in San
Francisco.

\---

* Front End Engineer ([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400))

* iOS Engineer ([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757)

* Technical Writer ([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491))

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineers |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

* Senior Software Development Engineer, S3: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223)

* Software Development Engineer, S3: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224)

You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com

(For internships, please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech))

~~~
Arcten
The only internships in your link are support roles or are in Hyderabad. I'm
very interested doing an SDE internship for AWS, what would be the best way
for me to do that?

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY, Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency. Engineering is at the core of
Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most
passionate software engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the
best work of your career in web development, distributed systems, analytics,
data, automation, or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
jan_bb
Billbee | Detmold, Germany | Full Time | Full Stack Developer | ONSITE

We are a small two person company building an automation solution (web app)
for ecommerce merchants selling on marketplaces and shops with great success.

Looking here for the first full time developer (in addition to myself), so you
should be some kind of a general purpose / full stack developer interested in
every aspect of building a modern and distributed web application and shaping
a product used by thousands of merchants.

We are working with the Microsoft stack - C#, .NET Framework, MSSQL Server on
the backend and are migrating the frontend to angularjs / typescript at the
moment.

Please mail to jk@billbee.de for questions or applications.

------
EduardoNJF
Hedge-fund| Chicago, London or Dublin | ONSITE | Full­time |
$160k-$300k+(skill and seniority based) with great benefits

World's leading, tech-driven hedge fund looking for Site Reliability Engineers
to work in the front-office solving complex problems and supporting trading
infrastructure and big data applications for high frequency trading teams. A
mixture of DevOps, Linux SysAdmin with a lot of scripting and
automation(Looking for jack–of–all–trades).

Currently interviewing a lot of people from Google and Facebook. We are
looking for the best technologist in the world.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

Thanks, Eduardo

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | San Francisco | VISA | ONSITE

We're looking for engineers help us build self driving cars. We love solving
hard problems, and test our cars daily on the streets of San Francisco and
Arizona.

We have many roles on our website, but here are two that we are currently most
interested in:

* Experienced C++ engineers to work on tracking and planning algorithms.

* Full-stack or backend engineers (Python / Node.js) to work on data pipelines, fleet management APIs, and internal tooling.

If you want to reach out and talk about the type of work we do, my email is in
my profile.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-
via=Fl8H0dtuIY](https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-via=Fl8H0dtuIY)

~~~
ryandrake
Heads up, couldn't find your E-mail in your profile. Might want to update it.

~~~
guessmyname
His email is, indeed, in his personal website. If you follow his KeyBase
profile at [https://keybase.io/am](https://keybase.io/am) you will find a link
to his website [http://adrianmacneil.com/](http://adrianmacneil.com/) which
contains multiple links to his online persona, including his email address:
\u0061\u0064\u0072\u0069\u0061\u006e [at] adrianmacneil.com

------
Waleedasif322
Nexhealth - Nexhealth.com | So-Ho, NY | ONSITE | full-time | Backend, Dev-Ops
and Frontend roles | VC funded

The final startup that will take care of a doctor's appointment booking needs
and pain points with huge plans for healthcare: Connect people with their
doctors and become the number one name people think of when they want to
connect to their doctors.

Hiring process: phone screen, coding assignment, in-person interview

Product: Web app dashboard for staff members at a clinic to manage
appointments, check-ins, payments, and messages. Mobile app for patients.
Automated appointment reminders, recalls, recare, and invites to get the app.
Product is integrated with staff workflow / Electronic medical record system.

Problem: Patients call to book appointments, forget about their appointments,
overall clumsy way to communicate in 2016. Providers find it hard to manage
patients and get them back into the clinic.

The big plan: Going all the way - build out a network of providers and make
healthcare truly interoperable.

Demand: We're hiring because we can't keep up with customer demand. Investors
and healthcare big-shots both see the value in what we are trying to build.

We're looking for mid-level to senior engineers who want to own the product
from inside out.

Backend: Looking to port over monolithic REST Ruby on Rails API app into
microservices. Currently looking into new languages to use especially
functional languages like Scala, Haskell etc. You should have experience
building out backend service API's and writing all types of test code. Should
be able to read and understand Ruby.

Frontend: Currently AngularJS, looking to rewrite entire frontend in your
choice of technology (React.js?)

Dev-ops: Looking to migrate from PaaS Aptible to AWS. Should have knowledge of
ECS, ELB, RDS, ElasticCache, VPC, CloudFormation, CloudSearch.

Extra points if you have experience with NLP, Search or Machine Learning. Also
If you have deal with HL7 before.

contact waleed@nexhealth.com to apply.

Waleed CTO & Co-founder

------
lauram427
Bluebeam Software’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and remote offices in Boston, San
Diego, and Chicago:

• Lead Developers

• Sr. Web Application Developers

• Sr. Frontend developers

• C# Developers for our Revu team (Windows, iOS, macOS)

• SDETs

• Project Managers

Learn more about these and other opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Please apply through the appropriate posting.

------
nathan-wall
StackSource | New York, NY / NYC | Software Engineer | ONSITE

We're an early stage start-up that was founded in December 2015. We have 3
employees (all full time), 1 engineer. We are looking to expand our
engineering team to add 2 new employees in the short term with ambitions to
build a larger tech company in the long term. We are currently going through
the Techstars/Barclays accelerator. If this sounds exciting to you, please
contact me at nathan@stacksource.com.

Our platform helps commercial real estate owners, developers, and capital
advisors manage their capital formation activities -- finding sources of
capital, fielding offers, negotiating intelligently, and closing through a UI.

Our stack is JavaScript (ECMAScript 2017+), React, Redux, Node.js, PostgreSQL,
Protocol Buffers, Immutable.js. We use a custom dialect of JavaScript which
incorporates planned future features of the language as well as some custom,
test-bed changes.

Our founders come from Google and Facebook.

\----------------------------------------------

Minimum Qualifications

\- A passion for good engineering and desire to solve large, systemic problems
in novel and innovative ways.

\- Experience in one or more programming language, including but not limited
to: JavaScript, Java, Python, C/C++, C#, Objective C, or Go.

\- Experience with web technologies.

\- Self sufficient, able to manage individual priorities.

\- Knowledge of computer science fundamentals, such as: Object-oriented
programming, data structures and algorithms, asynchronous control flow
mechanisms (callbacks, event handlers, promises), server architecture, etc.

Preferred Qualifications

\- BS or MS in Computer Science, a related field, or equivalent experience.

\- Expertise in JavaScript and web application development.

\- Experience working with Unix/Linux environments.

\- Deep understanding of web architecture.

\- Interest and ability to learn new programming languages and tools.

Contact nathan@stacksource.com to apply.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Two open positions: Backend Engineer and a DevOps Engineer

Product: We connect online shops to all big online marketing channels
(marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) and optimize and synchronize their
data.

Stack: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible,
Ember.js

Interview: Phone call w/ myself [1hr] >> In-person [1-2hrs]

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (ONSITE)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Front-End/Full-Stack Developer - Send resumes/questions to:
cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

——————————————————————

About us:

We’re changing the way the security industry uses surveillance video.

Solink empowers brick and mortar businesses to use data to reinvent their
entire operations. What differentiates us from other data-analytics software
companies is that we’ve successfully made surveillance video a source of
insight. We focus on security applications that combat fraud proactively.

——————————————————————

Tech:

\- Front-end: Javascript(React, Angular, D3), CSS (SASS), HTML

\- Backend: Node.js, C#, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
rafzzz
Space Between | Ashford, Kent, UK | ONSITE | Front End Web Developer / Web
Developer

We are a 6 person agency, based in Ashford Kent. We've been running for two
years. We're a developer & technology focussed agency with a flat and friendly
structure. We have a nice office about 3 minutes walk from Ashford
International Station, which is only 30 minutes from St Pancras in London.

We're looking for someone to join the team with Front-end experience. We like
using Angular.js and React.js. We write BEMy SCSS. We work with Node.js tools
and we like express on the server. Git and Front-end build tooling experience
would be great.

If you feel that you're not growing where you are, or you feel that your
restricted by the technology used by your current agency, you should
definitely apply. We're truly technology agnostic and we always make sure
we're using technology that we think is growing.

More information can be found on our blog, here:
[http://spacebetween.io/space/between/2016/08/23/front-end-
we...](http://spacebetween.io/space/between/2016/08/23/front-end-web-
developer-ashford.html)

The interview process will be a telephone interview, followed by a coding
challenge (some javascript), and then an onsite interview.

To apply, please send an email to hello@spacebetween.io, preferably with a CV
but otherwise your LinkedIn, Github or something!

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY | NYC ONSITE + US/UK REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, Denver, London, Hong Kong,
Sydney, San Francisco, Singapore, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle,
Melbourne and Washington DC.. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to
spur innovation through increased digital fluency and more effective
approaches to collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams
that are developing innovative new solutions to online education, and
currently we have various open positions across the engineering organization
that we are looking to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working
on challenging tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to
better themselves and their careers via education, drop us a line. If you're
in New York City, let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

\- Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/29901#.V8h...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/29901#.V8hft5MrI6g))

\- Data Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830#.V8h...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830#.V8hftpMrI6g))

\- Operations Data Analyst
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/264266#.V8...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/264266#.V8hfrZMrI6g))

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineering, to design, to
teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume or any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco | Full-Time ONSITE

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points, and
now phones! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both worlds - job
stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki magic of
remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture. Meraki Engineers hack
the full stack. You own your projects from start to finish and you have a lot
of say in what project to tackle next! We're hiring across all teams:

    
    
       * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#46708
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Web: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#48453
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Backend Security: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132183
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Mobile Full Stack: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132194
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#194290
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#50444
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks.

------
noordzij
Spindle | Groningen | Netherlands | Onsite

What started out with one man crazy enough to think that calling over the
internet would have a future, is now an ever-growing company with developers,
engineers, designers and marketeers who work side-by-side on products that
spark conversations. Located in one of the places in Europe with the highest
quality of living: the cosy student town Groningen.

[https://wearespindle.com/jobs/experienced-software-
developer](https://wearespindle.com/jobs/experienced-software-developer)

------
greglindahl
Unnamed Startup | CTO | ONSITE, San Jose, CA

Asking for a friend... a post-launch company run by a friend of mine needs a
new CTO to lead a technology reboot. The technology side of the company is
currently written in groovy/grails, and uses a large dataset to create a
website full of rich content. Monetization is via sales commissions (CPA), and
the CEO has been very successful at signing up corporate customers to pay
commissions. User traffic is solid and commissions are flowing. Significant
equity available. Please send resumes to lindahl zat pbm zot com.

------
dcalendly
Calendly | Atlanta, GA | Multiple Roles Calendly is simple, beautiful
scheduling software that delights customers and makes life easy for business
professionals.

C++ Developer -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdj/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdj/?source=hackernews)
(Senior) Rails Developer -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu?referer=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu?referer=hackernews)
(Senior) Product Manager -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3/?source=hackernews)
Sales Development Representative -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068ai/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068ai/?source=hackernews)
Tier II Support/QA Analyst -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06o1m/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06o1m/?source=hackernews)
Executive Intern -
[https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06tyg/?source=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06tyg/?source=hackernews)

------
ewa
Intercom - Dublin, Ireland (VISA, ONSITE). Intercom is one of the fastest
growing software companies of our generation and we're hiring software
engineers for data, security and manager roles. What: Software-as-a-Service,
customer communication platform.

Benefits: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, compensation
reviews, health insurance, life assurance, unlimited holidays, paid parental
leave, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of email exercise, phone interview and an onsite
interview with technical and culture sessions.

The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js
frontend. We use MySQL and MongoDB for most of our storage, though we’re
starting to migrate to other services like Amazon’s DynamoDB. We don’t need
you to be familiar with any of these technologies to work with us. Great
people are effective and learn what we use quickly (or introduce us to better
ways of working).

How we work:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering](https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering)

Lead Data Engineer: [http://grnh.se/h8qa7l](http://grnh.se/h8qa7l) Security
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/7t63op](http://grnh.se/7t63op) Engineering Manager:
[http://grnh.se/1tlsfw](http://grnh.se/1tlsfw)

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Software Engineer (Full Stack)

As a Software Engineer at Tenfold you will build out the real-time
applications to power the world's first artificial intelligence for sales. You
will be setting up and maintaining our cloud-based software.

Tenfold is an engineering-driven organization that values developers who are
eager to move quickly and ship code. On the back-end team, you will work with
our extremely talented API/Systems developers to rapidly iterate on new
features, fix bugs, and refactor systems for scale. We log millions of phone
calls through our system every month, growing 20% per month, which has
challenged our team to constantly be adapting our existing and new features
for scale.

Our team is extremely close-knit and we all love working together. If the idea
of building large-scale back-end systems that support millions of users
appeals to you, please apply!

THE DAY TO DAY \- Design and implement REST-based micro-services in Node.js -
Play a critical role in all architecture, code, testing, and deployment
decisions - Ensure systems/features are adequately prepared for scale - Write
automated tests for all services - Experiment with new tools and plugins that
can improve development speed, streamline testing procedures, and increase
uptime,

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313380](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313380)
Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
JulianLuerken
HelloFresh | Berlin, ONSITE

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced and love the food world.

We're looking for Senior Frontend and Backend Developers who are keen to gain
exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

The recruiting process starts with the application screening, then there will
be a general interview (25 minutes) introducing HelloFresh, getting to know
each other, and clarifying any practical concerns (relocation, visa, etc.),
then there will be a technical test administered through Github with a
subsequent code review, one technical interview with one of our lead
developers (60 minutes) to go more into detail about your experiences, common
design patterns and to introduce our codebase, and finally there will be an
interview with our CTO to go over any remaining questions you might have.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply here:
[http://grnh.se/cix4ea](http://grnh.se/cix4ea)

------
zinxq
Lending Tree, Inc. | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com)

Email us at: jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Engineers: You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice.
Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time.
Needless to say, we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot.
Our back-end systems are written in C#, Java using Redis, Mongo, and
SQLServer. You might know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're
willing to learn. Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice.
You understand algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access
could make that ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast. You love to
code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't wait to show
us. You know the right technology implemented the right way matters. We're
looking for both Senior and Junior back-end engineers. If you're a Senior
Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've scaled to
thousands or maybe millions of users. If you're a Junior engineer, you love to
code and you're good at it. You're smart, You're passionate, and most of all
you can't wait to get started. (New grads please apply!)

Front-end Engineers: You know Javascript. You know the ins, the outs and how
to make it blazing fast. You care about performance because you know your
users are waiting for every line of your code. You've used some popular
frameworks, maybe angular or react - but you know one or more cold.

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC. If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
rmadfis
SoliPoints | Boston, MA | UI Designer | $30-60/HR

SoliPoints is start up that has developed a consumer rewards platform that, in
addition to cash back on purchases, will automatically offset a user’s CO2
emissions.

We are seeking a Design Lead with strong UX/UI skills. The ideal candidate
will have mobile-first experience.

This individual will be responsible for developing and implementing the design
strategy for a shopping-rewards platform targeted at millennial consumer
adoption. The design roadmaps for the mobile app and landing page must embody
an iterative approach that balances ease of use, user delight, scalability,
speed-to-market, consistent branding, and product differentiation. This
individual will work directly with the COO and engineering team.

REQUIREMENTS •Experience delivering innovative results in mobile design;
portfolio of relevant work •Experience with design for responsive platforms
•Knowledge of current best practices, UX patterns, and design methodologies of
iOS, android, and web-based architectures •Knowledge of core UX principles and
methods •A great design eye with a talent for expressing complex interactions
in simple, intuitive, and user-friendly interfaces •Affinity for risk taking
in design, pushing past the obvious, and making products you love

Email resume to rmadfis@gmail.com

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Senior Data Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/242762](https://spothero.com/careers/242762) Our
Senior Data Engineer with be responsible for building and maintaining our data
pipelines, deploying computational resources for data science/analytics
initiatives, and creating tools to help teams throughout the company make
better decisions and customers have a better experience with our product.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Milan (Italy) | Software Engineer/QA Tester |
[http://www.bendingspoons.com](http://www.bendingspoons.com) | Full time,
Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (3 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 40 million times, and millions of
people use them every week. We are currently looking for a QA Tester and for
exceptional Software Engineers to join our team of backend and iOS engineers.
Our backend stack consists for the most part of Python, node.js, MongoDB, and
Redis. Our iOS work is every bit as extensive and challenging as the backend
one, if not more.

We pursue extreme flexibility, and this requires everyone to be able to morph
and adapt to new roles as needed. Hence, you may be exposed to a number of
other areas, such as App Store and data analysis, UX and UI design, and
several more. We’ll teach you what you don’t know, as long as you’re eager to
learn it.

More information and application form at
[http://bendingspoons.com/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/careers.html)
(Please mention that you found out about us on HN in your cover letter.)

------
ashitlerferad
Boston, MA, USA, ONSITE. The Free Software Foundation is hiring:

Web developer: [https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/fsf-job-opportunity-
web-d...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/fsf-job-opportunity-web-
developer)

Copyright/licensing associate: [https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/fsf-job-
opportunity-copyr...](https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs/fsf-job-opportunity-
copyright-and-licensing-associate)

~~~
jordigh
Those salaries seem really low for Boston. How do people manage to live on
them? What are yearly raises like?

~~~
ones_and_zeros
It's actually not that crazy for the skills they are looking for. Looks like
they are looking for more of an old school "web master" than a software
developer. Plus the generous (by US standards) benefits and I'm guessing a
very relaxed work environment. Plus you get to actually spend time toward
doing good in the world.

------
mcoglianese
ITG - [http://itg.com/careers](http://itg.com/careers) | Boston, New York and
Los Angeles | Software Engineers | Full Time and Consultant | ONSITE

ITG is searching for Software and UX Engineers to join our Triton team which
delivers market leading Execution Management Systems to the largest hedge
funds and institutional asset managers in the world. We work collaboratively
in a flat management structure where all voices and ideas are leveraged for
the best outcomes. We organize around an agile development process that
promotes visibility of individual contributions. This is a challenging yet
exciting environment where the electronification of multi-asset class trading,
customization and state of the art UX are changing the way our clients run
their investment processes.

We are looking for passionate software engineers who know C# or C++ and who
love tweaking software to extract that extra bit of performance, especially in
user interfaces. To apply, email us at Careers@itg.com and include Software
Engineer – EMS in the subject line. Please indicate the cities and full-
time/consultant roles of interest.

[http://www.itg.com/job/software-engineer-
ems/](http://www.itg.com/job/software-engineer-ems/)

[http://www.itg.com/job/software-engineer-triton-
ems/](http://www.itg.com/job/software-engineer-triton-ems/)

------
shannonsellers
Yelp | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE

We are looking for awesome mobile engineers to help us create an amazing
experience for millions of users! We have the following open roles:

Eat24 Android: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/cf5c94fa-b6b7-47b1...](https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/cf5c94fa-b6b7-47b1-adb9-abf36d1b5260?description=Software-Engineer-
Eat24-Mobile-Developer-Android-_Eat24-Engineering_San-Francisco-CA)

Yelp Android Messaging: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/8e416322-ce68-40c1...](https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/8e416322-ce68-40c1-965e-6329cb84c23b?description=Software-Engineer-
Android-Messaging_Engineering_San-Francisco-CA)

Yelp Core Android: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/7732ce3c-54f1-455d...](https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/7732ce3c-54f1-455d-881d-01b81093b631?description=Software-Engineer-
Core-Android_Engineering_San-Francisco-CA)

Yelp iOS Messaging: [https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/f5c7e9c3-4510-4754...](https://www.yelp.com/careers/job-
openings/f5c7e9c3-4510-4754-b25e-3ae12c677d61?description=Software-Engineer-
iOS-Messaging_Engineering_San-Francisco-CA)

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Looking for Android, Full-Stack, iOS, DevOps, and machine learning engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time
becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python,
nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, es6, Swift, and a few more things.
Steve, our cofounder, built Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid
throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Austin TX, Portland OR) / VISA sponsorship available

We have hired a few from this thread, and excited to try again!

Who we need:

\- Senior Technical Product Manager / Product Owner (Portland OR); $110K+

\- Principal Software Engineer / Software Architect, Ruby/RoR (Portland OR);
$140K+

\- Software Quality Engineers / Testers (Portland OR); $90K+

\- Senior/Lead Software Engineers (Austin TX, Atlanta GA, McLean VA); $120K+

Technologies we use: Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB, Redis, AWS,
Chef, Elastic, VMWare

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)).

Publicly traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8
cities worldwide. We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting
cutting edge tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges
in scaling and automating complex solutions.

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee. The salaries mentioned above are flexible for the right individuals.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 200
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
melissa89
Hola Networks - Part time/full time - HIGH COMPENSATION - REMOTE

Hola develops P2P technologies that disrupt huge markets Hola gives you the
freedom to browse the web without censorship and to watch videos with less
buffering and faster start time

Hola is the first community powered (Peer-to-Peer) VPN, where users help each
other to make the web accessible for all, by sharing their idle resources. We
take great care to protect your privacy, security and personal information

We believe that the finest products are developed by small teams of great
programmers. We are a small group of developers and we are interested in
finding the best professionals in the world to join our team and develop the
new generation of the internet.

More info here: [https://goo.gl/hNN8Pm](https://goo.gl/hNN8Pm)

What we are looking for: Talented developers that are: Self-managed Take
initiative Take ownership Code in JavaScript (we will also look at developers
who are excellent in C/C++/C#/Python - (the interview will be in JS) Are
passionate about what we do and how you can contribute to it Are constantly on
the look-out for better ways to do things

Please contact melissa@hola.org to apply

ALSO - refer a developer and earn! For every one of your friends who
ultimately joins Hola, you will earn a $7,000 prize after they are employed
for 3 months.

------
chrissnell
Revinate | Tacoma, WA // San Francisco, CA // Manhattan, KS // US-based Remote
| Linux Infrastructure Engineer | Full-time

We’re looking for an Infrastructure Engineer to help manage and expand
infrastructure that supports our front-end SaaS application and our back end
data collection and processing. Our infrastructure is built upon cutting edge
technology and we use Kubernetes, CoreOS, and Docker to run most of our
applications and services.

We aim to build a well-rounded team and we’re looking for a someone with Linux
systems background, who happens to also have deep TCP/IP and network
engineering knowledge. We run on a large cluster of private baremetal servers
running CoreOS and we’re looking for an engineer to round out our team with
the skills required to move this environment into a co-location facility.

We're designing our infrastructure to require a bare minimum of operational
maintenance. We aim to completely automate the traditional sysadmin tasks of
hardware provisioning, software deployment, cluster management, and network
configuration. While we don't expect you to have experience with every
technology in our stack, we need you to be curious, motivated, and have a
proven history of investigating and deploying cutting edge tech.

Interested? Please reach out to me by applying here:
[https://www.revinate.com/company/jobs/?gh_jid=264788](https://www.revinate.com/company/jobs/?gh_jid=264788)

------
Bahamut
Mindflash | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | Remote or Onsite | US Citizen or Green
Card only

We are a small edtech company (~30 people) by El Camino & Page Mill Road in
Palo Alto looking to ramp up our engineering team by up to 5 solid mid-
level/senior full-stack engineers.

Our company has been around since 1999, and remained small while only having
ever raised a seed & Series A round with a single investor. Our product is a
learning management system (LMS), which allows our clients to educate their
users. It was recently ranked #4 in Fortune's most flexible workplaces[1], and
I have the pleasure of saying that this is the best company I have worked at
thus far due to the combination of excellent management/executives, and
tremendous work-life balance enjoyed by all, as well as ample opportunity to
move technology forward. In addition, we have better gender balance at the
company than most in the area, including in engineering - we strive to be
inclusive, although primarily we just want people who are awesome to work
with, including being considerate to others.

We have a smart & burgeoning engineering group that is working on some
interesting problems. Our tech stack includes Node.js (v4), Angular 1 & 2,
MySQL, Elasticsearch, & Jenkins, as well as Selenium with Java 8 on the QA
automation side. There is a lot of opportunity across the stack to touch many
different areas to make improvements. We are open to trying different
technologies as well, and have a culture of writing tests for our code. We
strike a great balance of keeping product quality high while creating the
ability to address technical debt, and get raving reviews from our clients for
ease of use.

We are willing to relocate able candidates, or allow working remote if the
candidate is willing to work roughly standard Pacific time working hours (9 am
- 5 pm PT).

Our interview process generally involves no whiteboarding or live coding, and
instead focuses on experience & ability to design software while working on a
team.

Please contact me at wesley.cho(at)mindflash.com if interested in more details
- no recruiters please, I will not respond.

[1] [http://fortune.com/best-workplaces-flexibility/](http://fortune.com/best-
workplaces-flexibility/)

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Full-Time | ONSITE

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking talented, ambitious engineers to
develop technology for building, simulating, and applying cutting-edge whole-
cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for software engineers to develop several technologies,
including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell models, a
parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing and
analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling personal
`omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

------
webwright
Glowforge ([http://www.glowforge.com](http://www.glowforge.com))

Seattle, WA (onsite) / Full-time / hiring full-stack web software engineers,
senior electrical engineers, mechanical engineers, UI/UX designers and more...

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver that can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, just closed a $22M Series B from Brad Feld and True
Ventures, and have ~36 employees. The three founders have manufactured
hardware, sold companies, graduated YC, and built profitable businesses. Check
out this article about us: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/01/glowforge-
raises-22-millio...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/01/glowforge-
raises-22-million-to-popularize-its-3-d-laser-printers-catalog-of-materials/)

To learn more, check us out at glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK (Brixton) |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk) | Full-Time | ONSITE

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £9.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

We're hiring dev #1 and #2, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.5% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Backend Developer | Full Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com/](https://www.lucova.com/)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java based company with a small group of developers looking to
add an additional backend developer to our core. Our culture is great and you
get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We are
looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to get
their hands dirty at every opportunity (if you full-stack then it's a major
bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina. Our dev team is small enough
that you have the opportunity to have a major impact.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Systems Architect (DevOps)

As a Systems Architect at Tenfold you will build out the real-time
infrastructure to power the world's first artificial intelligence for sales.
You will be setting up and maintaining our cloud-based infrastructure and work
to constantly improve our performance and reliability. You will also work
closely with developers to set up continuous delivery and ensure that new
features can be deployed quickly and smoothly.

You will be part of a team of engineers with a healthy mix of systems and
software engineering skills, executing in a fast paced environment. This
involves ensuring that software products that touch the physical world are
always available and performant under exponential growth conditions.

Responsibilities: Drive efficiency in systems and processes: capacity
planning, configuration management, performance tuning, monitoring and root
cause analysis.

Requirements: Good programming skills in C++/Java, JavaScript, Python or Go,
and an ability to pick up new languages. Experience in the Linux environment
and a good understanding of its fundamentals and internals: file systems and
modern memory management, threads and processes, the user/kernel-space divide,
etc. A good understanding of large-scale distributed systems in practice,
including multi-tier architectures, application security, monitoring and
storage systems.

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/295347](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/295347)
Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
olalonde
Blockai | San Francisco, CA | Computer Vision/Machine Learning and Frontend
Engineers - [https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com)

Blockai wants to answer for every file on the web (and beyond): "Who's the
author? Who owns the copyright?". We work on challenging problems in a
multidisciplinary environment: blockchain tech, search & indexing, web
crawling, machine learning, etc. We’re a small team, work closely together,
and try to help each other do our best work.

* CV/ML Engineer (greenfield project!)

We're looking for a talented and passionate computer vision engineer who can
research, develop, and maintain CV/ML technologies. You'd be designing and
implementing a system that can efficiently index and search billions of images
for visual similarity. You'd be given free reign on system architecture and
your choice of technologies.

* Frontend Engineer

You’d be working on our website built on React.js. We have a fast,
collaborative approach to web development and you’ll get to work with the
latest tools on a great stack.

Current tech stack: Babel + ES6 Javascript, React + Redux,
universal/isomorphic rendering, Webpack, ESLint, etc.

You will get to contribute to our backend (written in Node.js), and generally
you’ll help with anything that lets us create a great user experience.

Drop me an email (oli@blockai.com) and mention HN! - Oli, CTO & Co-Founder,
Blockai

------
powvans
Yoi | Los Angeles, CA or Atlanta, GA | Onsite, Full-time | www.yoicorp.com

About Us:

Based in Santa Monica, California, Yoi (the Japanese term for 'getting
better') is developing mobile digital tools and best practices that enable
line HR managers to get the most out of their talent pool. From onboarding to
integration/engagement, Yoi is reinventing the notion of HR systems directly
for the line manager and are highly focused on their daily talent management
needs. Yoi's tools are designed to be mobile, always available, and specific
to job function and serve these managers’ day-to-day needs.

About You:

Aggressive, smart, inventive and seeking to help build a great company that
dominates its’ segment Values honesty, integrity and self-awareness
Entrepreneurially minded, enjoys a fast paced, dynamic start-up environment
Self directed, strong time management, confident decision making and sharp
organizational skills Passionate about life, loves creative thinking, enjoys
working with no-nonsense team members

Requirements:

3+ years experience developing web applications in Python. Django experience
preferred

Experience building REST APIs Solid understanding of object-oriented
programming Experience with relational databases (MySQL, Postgres, etc)
Experience with front-end Web technologies, including HTML5, JavaScript, and
modern CSS Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, related field or equivalent
experience

Email me: pevans@yoicorp.com

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, SiriKit, home automation, productivity, or
one of a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
mrud
Rapid7 - [https://rapid7.com](https://rapid7.com) \- Full-Time - ONSITE -
Torronto, Dublin

Dublin Positions: Lead UX Designer, Senior Software Engineer - Architecture,
Senior Software Engineer, Platform Delivery (devops)

Toronto Positions: Platform Delivery (devops)

[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)

The Dublin Positions are all focused on Logentries, which is a real-time log
management and analytics service targeting mostly the DevOps and IT market
expanding onto Security. If you are interested in scaling systems, search on
unstructured data, handling log data at scale or are interested in migrating
angular based applications to react send an email to udangel@rapid7.com

The Toronto Position Platform Delivery is a devops role, focused on helping
the local teams to apply the best practices around deployments, release
engineering and cloud infrastructure. Besides working on moving applications
into AWS you will be also working on classical Release Engineering focused on
on-prem software and their test and release process. The cloud stack consists
mainly of Ruby, Chef, AWS, Cloudformation/convection, node etc. If you are
interested in bringing best practices and patterns into our Toronto office
reach out directly to me via udangel@rapid7.com

~~~
mistercustard
"3-10 years of software development" \- why cap it at 10?

[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp?gh_jid=104868](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp?gh_jid=104868)

------
Hackathon1
Blue Owl, LLC | www.BlueOwl.xyz | San Francisco | Multiple Positions

Blue Owl is a Bay Area stealth startup currently crafting a new future for the
insurance industry utilizing the latest data science techniques and mobile
technology. We are the first auto insurance provider on the planet whose
purpose is to prevent auto accidents before they happen.

    
    
        CURRENTLY HIRING 
    

• Senior Front End Engineers • Senior Go Engineers • Senior iOS Developers •
Senior Android Developers • Senior Data Scientists • Senior Data Engineers •
Director of Cloud Security • Senior Test Automation Engineer • Senior DBA •
Senior PM

    
    
        WHY WORK WITH US    
    

• Actually save people's lives with your code • Build a website from scratch
that will be viewed by millions • Work at a start up with the financial
backing of a Fortune 500 corporation • Make a salary superior to your friends
at FB and Google (which never hurts) • Have your own office on the 30th floor
with a panoramic view of the bay • Be recognized for the tools you create in
the open source community • Be treated like an adult and be given a ton of
freedom and flexibility • Free food! Free snacks and beverages. Free catered
lunch delivered daily.

If this all sounds like a match for you and what you're up to, please email me
at Joel@BlueOwl.xyz. I’d love to hear from you!

------
su4nyc
Final (YC W15) - Oakland, CA - Full Time, On Site | Final is building the next
generation of credit cards and is looking to hire for a few key roles:

>> VP of Engineering ([https://getfinal.com/jobs/vp-
eng](https://getfinal.com/jobs/vp-eng))

>> Front End
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/frontend/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/frontend/))

>> Product Manager
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/product/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/product/))

>> Project Manager
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/project/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/project/))

Final is a credit card that gives consumers total control over their merchant
relationships and transparency in their spending. Rather than a single card
number, Final generates multiple card numbers the consumer can restrict, and
manages them automatically.

It works everywhere you buy; online, and offline, and implements with digital
wallets like Google Wallet and ApplePay with zero updates to the payment
infrastructure. With Final, you’ll never lose access to your spending ability
from a breach, fraud, cancelled or stolen card ever again.

Read more at: [http://final.is/hiring](http://final.is/hiring) and get in
touch!

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers receive personalized compensation estimates from companies
and experts based on their anonymized profile data.

We're currently in beta and looking to bring on a software engineer to help us
with the architecture of our systems, coding the backend, building out the
dashboard, working on our algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a
computer science degree from a top school and/or have worked as an engineer at
a startup at scale. We use Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and
Elastic Search, but we're open to all languages and skills.

For an example of what we're trying to accomplish, read our analysis on tech
salaries across engineering levels at some the major tech companies:
[https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus | Washington, DC & SF | Ruby Engineers | On-site - Full-time

We are working to bring great software to educational institutions. Too many
are stuck using software built in the 90's, or making do with what's out
there, and not having it work well for their purposes. Our mission is to
ensure that schools have the resources they need to deliver the highest-
quality education possible, and that education is affordable and accessible to
everyone.

You can read more about what we do, and how we do it, in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)).

Who we are looking for: - Ruby and Rails expert - Comfortable working on the
front-end and back-end, but skews toward the back-end.

\- Enjoys building new features, from idea to supporting it in production \-
Passionate about education

We are a team of four, and are really excited to bring high tech to the
education space.

Please email careers@givecampus.com with your resume, any past projects you're
proud to show us, and a note about yourself to apply.

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse builds software that helps companies be great at hiring and
onboarding.

Founded in 2012, we have grown to more than 200 employees and have more than
1500 customers, some of which are the best known tech brands.

People love working here. Need proof? We are Best Places to Work winners on
both coasts and have a 5-star rating on Glassdoor. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

* Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp, Kali, and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod and make our SDLC more secure

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer: help implement features that support our in-house development platform. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Memcache, Redis, PostgreSQL, HAProxy and nginx, all running on AWS, and we're using the latest distributed systems tools like Consul, Docker and Mesos

* Senior Full Stack Engineers & Full Stack Engineers: develop "secret sauce" features in Ruby on Rails & Javascript, build and deploy globally distributed systems, design and implement a unified API, and build our mobile experiences

* Software Engineer: help rebuild our API ecosystem and work on high-impact tools & services in Ruby

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

------
alexfogg
Bauer Xcel Media | Devops Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY or REMOTE

Bauer Xcel Media is the small digital 'startup' arm of Bauer Media, a very
old, stable, and profitable German publishing company that operates in
multiple countries around the world. We have two main products. A content
publishing platform on a large scale for our magazines. And a complex app to
run a multi-region sweepstakes business for our magazines.

We have a really great culture, a super positive and friendly team, and
_exceptional_ work-life balance. We are based in NYC, though the dev team has
a very remote-friendly culture as long as you generally overlap with EST
hours.

This role does not include 24/7 pager duty, and since it will be primarily
dev-facing, the majority of your communication will be done over slack, JIRA,
and google hangouts with a team of bright and friendly people. We're looking
for a mid-level person who can help us clean up and automate some things and
keep the ship running smoothly and well-documented.

Some technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Heroku, AWS, Postgres, Mongo.

Email me afogg at bauerxcel.com for more info or please mention my name (Alex)
as a referral if you apply.

[http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/apply/RFVucI/Devops-
Engine...](http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/apply/RFVucI/Devops-Engineer)

------
vimeojobs
New York, NY | Vimeo.com | Full time, Permanent | VISA Transfer only | Will
Relocate | Can accommodate remote for certain locations

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Lead Engineer, Player... [http://grnh.se/6pfrmx](http://grnh.se/6pfrmx)
(Vanilla JS, HTML5, CSS, Cross Browser Exp, 5+ Yrs Exp) (Bonus: HLS or Dash)

Sr. Operations Engineer… [http://grnh.se/gq2ik8](http://grnh.se/gq2ik8)
(Linux, Hardware Exp, CDN’s, AWS, DevOps Tools 3+ years exp)

Application Engineer, Player... [http://grnh.se/85mp37](http://grnh.se/85mp37)
(Vanilla JS, HTML5, CSS, Cross Browser Exp, 2+ years exp) (Bonus: HLS or Dash)

Backend Engineer, Player…[http://grnh.se/fe2ap3](http://grnh.se/fe2ap3)
(Python or Go, Linux, 3+ years exp)

Backend Engineer, Upload…[http://grnh.se/8gtv6l](http://grnh.se/8gtv6l)
(Python or Go, 1+ years exp)

iOS Engineer...[http://grnh.se/pkefj3](http://grnh.se/pkefj3) (Obj-C, Swift,
iOS, tvOS, 1+ years exp)

Security Engineer (All Levels)...
[http://grnh.se/tkis52](http://grnh.se/tkis52) (TCP/IP, HTTP, Linux, AWS,
Security Frameworks)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities, please
email Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
jonnyarnold89
Trussle ([https://trussle.com](https://trussle.com)) are looking for Full-Time
Software Engineers in London, UK

Come and work with me! I'm Jonny and I'm a software engineer at Trussle. We've
just moved to some cool new offices and we've now got room to expand our team
of 4 software engineers.

Trussle aims to make getting a mortgage hassle-free. We're doing that by
bringing the process online and focussing on the customer. Finding out how
much you can afford and applying for your mortgage can now be done in minutes,
rather than hours. Even if you don't want to work with us, give us a whirl at
our website: [https://trussle.com/](https://trussle.com/)

We're looking for enthusiastic jacks-and-jills-of-all-trades to make our team
more awesome. If you want to really make a difference with a young start-up
we'd love to hear from you. More inspirational words about the job are
available here:
[http://trussle.github.io/jobs/developer](http://trussle.github.io/jobs/developer)

If you are interested, drop me an e-mail (jonny.arnold@trussle.com), mention
this Hacker News post, tell me a little bit about you and ask any questions
you have. From there, we can get the ball rolling!

~~~
anarchitect
Just wanted to say I had a really positive experience as a Trussle customer
recently :)

------
dwhitworth1
Bound Round Pty Ltd | Sydney (Frenchs Forest), Australia | ONSITE Hiring: Mid-
level Software Developer Compensation: Up to 90k (package), DOE

At Bound Round, we help traveling families find, review and book tours,
activities and excursions. We’re a fast-growing, well-funded startup that’s
been doing this for over 4 years now, with no signs of slowing down.

We’re looking for a full-stack Ruby on Rails / JavaScript developer to join
our growing engineering team. The successful candidate will work alongside
colleagues in a cross-functional team to solve our most difficult product
challenges.

\- Participate in all stages of the product lifecycle - planning, strategy,
brainstorming, development \- Be empowered to create change. We’re always open
to doing things better and your voice will be heard. \- Help us scale as the
company grows. Architecture, stability and scalability are important to us.
Help us get it right.

The stack: Ruby on Rails 4.2x, PostgreSQL, AWS (S3 and CloudFront), Sidekiq /
Redis, JavaScript & jQuery, Algolia Search, Hogan.js

Qualifications: \- 2+ years shipping web applications to production \-
Familiarity with Ruby on Rails \- Solid JavaScript skills (bonus points for
Angular.js) \- HTML5/CSS3 \- Experience with integrating and consuming third-
party APIs \- Ability to communicate effectively \- Experience with TDD/BDD \-
Ability to write elegant, readable code \- Attention to software development
fundamentals

Contact me, Donovan, at donovan@boundround.com with a resume and cover letter
if interested!

------
ClojureRacket
Intuit | iOS and Android Developers | Mountain View, CA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://careers.intuit.com](http://careers.intuit.com)

Long time team member of the QuickBooks Online mobile app here. We have
multiple teams in the small business division that are hiring mobile
developers at all levels. Both iOS and Android.

Teams in our business unit create the QuickBooks Online, QuickBooks Self
Employed, GoPayment and Payroll mobile apps for iOS and Android. These apps
are consistently rated 4+ stars. If you are passionate about writing mobile
apps, this is your opportunity to contribute. Help solve the needs of small
business owners, their employees, and their customers!

Intuit is a great company with a very strong focus on customers and employees.
We work on cool technologies and enjoy a great work-life balance. I love
working here. Intuit makes TurboTax, QuickBooks, Mint and other solutions.

Check out the mobile focused roles here. Positions are in Mountain View, CA:
[http://careers.intuit.com/search/all/view?q=~(location~%27Mo...](http://careers.intuit.com/search/all/view?q=~\(location~%27Mountain*20View*2c*20California~job_category~%27Software*20Engineering~sort_by~%27role~search_terms~%27mobile\))

When applying, please mention you saw this on Hacker News.

------
beghbali
=== Company === Grand Rounds - Data Driven Healthcare - $120M raised San
Francisco(SOMA)

Voted 2nd best company to work for(small to medium) by Glassdoor. Former
secretary of health and human services Kathleen Sebelius on the board.

=== Opportunity === 6% of patients account for 60% of health care costs. We
use data driven clinical platform to find the right patients, intervene at the
right time and connect them with the best care Grand Rounds has access to
massive amounts of rich health data and is uniquely positioned between
patients, employers, doctors and health institutions to make a measurably
better impact on the US healthcare.

=== Role === Looking for: Data Platform Engineers, Principals and Architect.
Full-time. ONSITE

Doubling newly formed data platform team of 7 engineers. We build: \-
Pipelines that ingest massive sets of claims, quality, cost, health data and
house them in canonical data forms and compute insights (Kinesis, EMR, Spark)
\- Warehouse data intelligently and visualize \- APIs \- Data models and
training \- Data security, entity resolution and deidentification \- Power
lots of interesting products and insights \- Save lives, limbs and more

We have just started building and need people to help us envision, architect
and build a world class health care that changes healthcare in a way never
done before!

Apply here: [https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/) or message me
Bashir grandrounds

------
heakins
Amazon Lab126 (lab126.com) | Sunnyvale, CA | Software Developer, Concept
Engineering (ONSITE)

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

We’re looking for Software Development Engineers with broad experience and
interests who thrive in fast paced start-up like environments. In this role,
you will be a part of the Concept Engineering team that brings in new ideas
and delivers high-fidelity proof of concepts. Responsibilities include:

* Actively participate and lead concept development and design ideation as part of a small team

* Rapidly build and iterate on polished, high-fidelity prototypes that express design intent, using the best and most appropriate tools and techniques for the task

* Develop functional prototypes to prove and sell concepts to development teams and senior leadership

* Partner with other teams to ensure that our techniques and technologies translate through to shipping products and services

* Be able to work creatively through and around perceived limitations and/or challenges imposed to create delightful experiences for customers

Please email sjambula@amazon.com if you’re interested!

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our
team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use of
novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance in
predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterates quickly in order to
stay on the cutting edge.

We're looking for an experienced, data-science-leaning software developer that
is comfortable with big data and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email me
(Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.
(Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with whiteboard
coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

~~~
kshk123
Are you sponsoring visa for this position?

------
alexandros
Resin.io | REMOTE | Linux engineers, Security engineers, Backend engineers,
UI/Front-end engineers, Sales engineers

Resin.io allows IoT developers to push Linux Containers to embedded devices.
See our demo of updating a drone in-flight at DockerCon [1]. We're very
emphatic about our remote culture [2].

The resin.io team is composed of people passionate about quality code, well-
thought out architecture, and great user experience. Etcher.io, a tool we
recently released, is a good example of all those things. Most of our code is
node.js though we're transitioning some parts of the stack to Go.

Some details on the individual roles:

Linux engineers - We're building a minimal OS for embedded devices[3].
Knowledge of Yocto Linux very helpful.

Security engineers - Passionate about building an end-to-end secure code
delivery pipeline, from the cloud to the device, all the way down to the
bootloader and CPU?

Backend engineers - Resin's backend is composed of ~10 node.js microservices,
each with unique challenges.

UI/Front-end engineers - We're passionate about UX, and have a lot of cool
features to build. Most of our UI is in AngularJS but knowledge of other
frameworks a plus.

Sales engineers - (ideally in the bay area) - End-to-end understanding of
resin.io, ability to work with customers to both teach and guide them to use
resin.io effectively. You may need to spend time on-site with customers.

Workflow engineers - Looking for full-stack developers passionate about
optimising the way a remote team works.

Our interview process is a first call to go through programming competence, as
well as a follow up with the corresponding team lead. If any of the above
sound exciting, drop us an email at join@resin.io

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1573&v=75vm6rRb6...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1573&v=75vm6rRb6..).
[2]: [https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-
team/](https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-team/) [3]:
[https://github.com/resin-os/](https://github.com/resin-os/)

~~~
kubuqi
Link of the youtube video is broken, please try this one:
[https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569](https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569)

How cool is that btw.

------
sabman83
Rocket Fuel | Web Application Developer| Redwood City, CA | Fulltime | Onsite|
VISA We successfully hired a junior developer through HN last month and we are
now looking to fill positions for a mid to senior level engineer. If you are
interested and if you have any questions, you can email me : skolman at
rocketfuelinc dot com. Rocket Fuel is an ad tech company providing DSP and DMP
services. We have engineers working across different departments like AI,
Machine Learning, Data Infrastructure, Data Modeling and Web Applications. I
work for the Applications team and our team builds the web app responsible for
managing the ad campaigns and providing the interfaces for the work built by
the rest of the engineering teams. Our stack includes Backbone, Marionette,
Rails and Node.js. We are in an interesting phase where we are building new
features using React and integrating our different applications to a single
application. So, lot of challenging and interesting projects involved there.
Our work also includes building CRUD, tools for data visualization and
analysis, API design and many other things that comes with building a complex
web application. You will also get exposure to the work done by other teams.
Competitive salary package and benefits, great workspace and fun teammates.

~~~
mike1205
Shitty company. I've spent 4 hours on-site (+ ~3 over the phone) and never
heard back from recruiter. Nothing! Also, was very disappointed about
technical level of interviewers. And look at their 5-year stock (google
"rocket fuel stock") - this is the reason why you DO NOT wanna go there.

~~~
recheej
I went through many interviews with Rocket Fuel. I did one 8 hour take-home
project, probably about 5 phone interviews and the whole day on-site. It
didn't seem like the recruiter was going to call me back either, but
thankfully I followed up with him. They didn't give me any real feedback as
why I wasn't getting the position, so that was disappointing.

That being said, I thought the interviewers were very pleasant to meet and
talk to. If I had to give feedback to Rocket Fuel, I'd say that they need to
streamline their interview process (several unexpected interviews happened in
my case). Also, more feedback should be given to the interviewee, especially
after such a long process.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help on our free software
solutions and contribute to research projects and industrial implementations.
If you are passionate about open source software and like one of our current
topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)) get in
touch! All candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview.
We're looking for:

    
    
       - Hack our stack as "Big Data/Machine Learning Developer" (fulltime/intern)    
    
       - Help not caring for memory as "Out-of-Core-PyData Engineer" (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Care for packets on our network as "Site Reliability Engineer" (intern)    
    
       - Look beyond today and prototype a "Personal Search Engine" (intern)   
    
       - Try prototyping an "Artificial Intelligence Accountant" (intern)   
    
       - Help taking care of business developing an "AI-based Business Bot" (intern)   
    
       - We love the web, so try to "Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript" (intern)
    

About Nexedi: We are a small, international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We spend time on client and
research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings = we mostly hack. Come join us!

------
rspeer
Luminoso | Cambridge, MA | Hiring back-end developers, Javascript developers,
systems engineers, and technical operations engineers | full time, on site

Luminoso ([http://www.luminoso.com/](http://www.luminoso.com/)) lets computers
better understand what people mean. We make it easy to build semantic models
and visualizations in a particular domain, based on a small amount of example
text and a lot of existing background knowledge about what words mean.

We've been at this for years, and we have stable revenue. Many of our
customers are Fortune 500 companies who collect more feedback and customer
requests than they know what to do with, and need our system to help them
discover what's important.

We are built on open source software and maintain several open-source
projects, including ConceptNet, a powerful knowledge graph that can be used to
dramatically improve word embeddings. We blog about this stuff at
[https://blog.conceptnet.io/](https://blog.conceptnet.io/) .

Our back-end runs on Python 3, Docker, and Linux. Our front-end uses React,
Stylus, and interactive SVG.

For more information:
[http://www.luminoso.com/company/careers/](http://www.luminoso.com/company/careers/)

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator. After
launching 3 years ago we're already doing $1M+ in monthly sales with over
400,000 men using the service in the UK.

We're a team of 6 full stack engineers with lots of startup experience (the
founders have started and sold 2 companies before), and we're proud of the
effort we've put into building and maintaining a strong engineering culture
since the very first days of Thread. You'll be one of the first technical
hires, getting to build and own huge parts of the product, and help us
continue to shape our culture.

To learn more about the role, check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs). And here's more
about our engineering culture:
[https://www.thread.com/engineering](https://www.thread.com/engineering)

------
nicholasjon
Lemans Corporation | Madison, WI | Full-Time | On-Site

Lemans is looking for world-class engineers to be part of a new team that will
amplify and build on our forty year success story. We're heavily investing in
the future of our company as we design, develop and ship the most innovative
digital products powersports fans have ever seen. If you're motivated to solve
interesting problems and want the opportunity to build products to shape and
transform an entire industry, this is your chance to get in on the ground
floor and make it happen.

Specifically, we're looking for:

Front End:
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=0728e7c911751cc8&tk=1arj7md...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=0728e7c911751cc8&tk=1arj7md7taqj588b&from=company)
Backend / Search: [http://www.indeed.com/cmp/LeMans-
Corporation/jobs/Software-E...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/LeMans-
Corporation/jobs/Software-Engineer-1e7ca88e9168b93c?q=lemans)

... and we're interested in working with up-and-coming languages and
frameworks too (for example, Kotlin on the backend and Angular 2 on the front
are tossed around the office quite a bit).

If you're interested, apply at the above links and mention that you found us
through HN!

(No recruiters please.)

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have an active opening for a Business Development Representative
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers))

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets
to make buying search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.

We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 110 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, and a number of startups. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billions people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

Production Manager (Bristol): [https://p.ota.to/jobs/production-manager-
bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/production-manager-bristol/)

Director Of Business Development (London): [https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-
business-development-londo...](https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-business-
development-london/)

------
philips
CoreOS | San Francisco, CA; New York, NY; Berlin, Germany | Full-time | On-
site

CoreOS is building technologies to bring Google's Infrastructure to Everyone
Else. Work with container technologies like AngularJS, Kubernetes, Docker
images, rkt container engine, CoreOS Linux, and etcd consensus database.

Remote is an option for open source work; but experience working in
distributed teams is required.

[https://coreos.com/careers/](https://coreos.com/careers/)

------
kerianne
Full Stack + Front End Engineers for Flexport in San Francisco!

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 15% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade. To do so, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics
experts interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion
dollar industry. To keep up with our explosive growth and international
expansion, we’re looking to grow the team by ~2-3 engineers per month in our
downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Want to learn more? Email
kerianne@flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA [http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)
(onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/careers](http://humanapi.co/company/careers) We'd
love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire
for people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

~~~
neptunespear
Why did you shut down your Vancouver office?

I heard your company's founder is a UBC grad.

~~~
andreipop
Hey, Andrei (the UBC grad) and founder of Human API here.

We still have a great group of people in Vancouver (and that office will be
open indefinitely), however we've decided not to expand the team there right
now. The biggest driver in this decision was communication overhead across the
two offices -- it's certainly not an insurmountable task, however we can't
ignore the benefits of having most people under the same roof.

I personally love Vancouver and some of our best team members are located
there, so if we decide to expand across two offices again, we'll definitely
start there.

~~~
neptunespear
Thanks for replying, Andrei.

Air Canada Express recently started 2x daily YVR-SJC; direct connections
between Vancouver and the Valley may help with communications with the Redwood
City office.

Are you willing to publicly divulge an ETA on when you'll come back to
Vancouver? Please come back. I really love Human API's vision, and I don't
want Vancouver's biggest tech players to be companies like: -SAP (which I wish
could be relegated to the ashheap of history in all its ABAP glory) -TELUS (a
telco monopoly) -EA Canada (a slave-driving AAA game studio) -Tableau (which
will be doomed when Microsoft PowerBI gets in gear and SharePoint integration
improves)

------
NCrouther
Abbott Diabetes Care | Alameda, CA (SF Bay Area) | Onsite | Fulltime

We are looking to hire a junior to intermediate level software engineer for
our mobile application team. We are a medical devices company developing
innovative products. Our most recent launch, Freestyle Libre, allows patients
with diabetes to measure their blood glucose levels without drawing blood. A
large focus of this position would be mobile app development related to
interfacing with our devices and displaying data, and there are opportunities
to branch out into other domains (e.g. web, embedded/IoT). The ideal candidate
would be a self-motivated quick learner with at least a Bachelor’s degree in a
technical field and a few years of experience developing software, including
mobile apps (Android or iOS). We offer competitive salary and benefits,
excellent work/life balance, and the opportunity to do meaningful work that
directly impacts our patients’ lives.

Find out more and apply at: [https://abbott.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/abbottcareers/job...](https://abbott.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/abbottcareers/job/United-States---California---Alameda/Software-Engineer-
III---Mobile_30030532)

I’m Nathan Crouther, the hiring manager, PM me with any questions.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is an adtech startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-d...).

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at moat.com/jobs

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Radnor, PA| Full Time| ONSITE

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer: Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a
registered investment adviser that manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund
that has been in business for 25+ years. SCM specializes in the rigorous
development and disciplined implementation of empirically based quantitative
trading strategies. Our highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial
environment, utilizing extensive data sets, technology and the scientific
method to devise and employ trading strategies throughout the world’s most
liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Founding Engineer | Full-time

Outcomes.com is an early stage digital health startup based out of Berkeley's
SkyDeck accelerator. We help healthcare providers close the feedback loop by
routinely following up with their patients after major surgeries or treatments
using patient-reported outcome surveys and other forms of digital check-ins.
We process and visualize the data to help care teams deliver more
personalized, proactive and value-driven care. We're in a huge and growing
market as reimbursement shifts from doctors getting paid for doing more, to
getting paid based on their actual patient outcomes.

We have a launched HIPAA-compliant product with our first paying customers.
We're looking for a founding engineer to help us take things to the next
level, help define our future product and make it happen. In particular we're
searching for someone who can work across our JavaScript stack
(AWS/Aptible/MongoDB/Node/Angular/React/D3), understands security best
practices, has experience in building self-service products, can lay the
foundations to grow our team and is motivated to solve some of the toughest
challenges in healthcare.

Interested? Please email me at francis AT outcomes.com - I look forward to
hearing from you!

------
Synthego
Synthego | Biotech | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE FULL-TIME

We are a 39 people Biotech startup building the world’s first fully automated
cloud-enabled molecular biology lab. The vision is to bring automation to
Genome CRISPR Engineering, enabling scientists to run their own fully-
automated lab at low cost, performing millions of controlled, repeatable
experiments per day without human error.

OPEN POSITIONS _Senior Full Stack Engineer | Python, Django, JavaScript,
Angular, MongoDB, Postgres_ Senior Software Hardware Engineer | Python, Linux
Command Line, LTI, Experiment Design _Senior Mechanical Design Engineer |
SolidWorks, Industrial Automation, Liquid Handling, Rapid Prototyping

REQUIREMENTS & PERKS _Ability to own 100% of your projects and be very hands-
on _Build the tools and systems to enable industrial-scale molecular biology
research_ Onsite Machine Shop for fast-turnaround prototyping _Founders are
engineers from SpaceX_ Very generous Equity/Stock Options *Work with a group
of highly talented, driven and exceptional humans

Email us!! Victoria@synthego.com
[http://www.synthego.com/careers/](http://www.synthego.com/careers/)

Sorry, we don’t sponsor work visa, offer relocation, or are looking for Junior
Engineer or Interns (next year!)

------
tgs4
Lighthouse (500 B18) | [https://getlighthouse.com](https://getlighthouse.com)
| Senior Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s crazy
managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software.

We are currently in 500 Startups Batch 18 and have hundreds of paying
customers. You’re a fit for this role if you:

    
    
      - Enjoy working on a small team
    
      - Are excited about implementing a modern front end framework of your choice 
    
      - Interested in taking lead on writing a style guide 
    
      - Passionate about building great user experiences
    

Our current stack currently includes: Ruby/Rails, Capistrano, HTML/Sass,
Bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres, Redis

* Interested? Email jay@getlighthouse.com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

[https://angel.co/get-lighthouse/jobs/151921-senior-front-
end...](https://angel.co/get-lighthouse/jobs/151921-senior-front-end-engineer)

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Designer | San Francisco, CA
| Temporary (7-9 months) | Onsite

Hey HN!

We're KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins' seed-stage initiative, and we're looking for
a designer to join us for 9 months in our San Francisco office. The role would
be a great opportunity to work on some projects with us and figure out what
your next move might be, whether that's starting a company, joining a company,
or something else entirely. There's a bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our time
building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders we're
investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to ruby@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is Hiring!

DevOps: AWS, Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4?lever-
source=HN)

Account Analyst: SQL, Excel
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100b...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100bff002a5?lever-
source=HN)

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience strongly preferred
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be633...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be6338042027?lever-source=HN)

Software Engineer: Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6?lever-
source=HN)

Technical Project Manager, Data Science team:
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/ee3abffb-6865-4c4b-b2e2-e47b5...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/ee3abffb-6865-4c4b-b2e2-e47b505f9f21)

------
alg2000
Bishop Fox ([https://www.bishopfox.com](https://www.bishopfox.com)) | Phoenix,
San Francisco, Atlanta, New York City | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |

Bishop Fox is a leading IT security consulting firm serving the Fortune 1000
and high-tech startups. We protect our clients by finding vulnerabilities and
building defenses before the attackers can break bad. From critical
infrastructure to credit cards; social media to mobile games; flight
navigation systems to frozen waffle factories — we’re right there, advising
every bit of the way.

We’re looking for talented hackers and security associates to help us secure
some of the world’s most complex software and sophisticated technologies.

Interested? We have several openings in both our Assessment and Penetration
Testing and Enterprise Security practices.

Penetration Intern - [http://grnh.se/v26gcr](http://grnh.se/v26gcr)

Pentester - [http://grnh.se/rdhk28](http://grnh.se/rdhk28)

Senior Pentester - [http://grnh.se/i6p5cv](http://grnh.se/i6p5cv)

Security Compliance Associate - [http://grnh.se/retuo6](http://grnh.se/retuo6)

Security Compliance Analyst - [http://grnh.se/dufp6r](http://grnh.se/dufp6r)

If you have any questions, please feel free to email careers@bishopfox.com.

~~~
emilburzo
It would help if you would be explicit, e.g. "REMOTE (U.S. only)".

I nearly missed that when looking to apply.

> Candidates across the country are welcome to apply, but we’d prefer if
> you’re located in or near the Phoenix or San Francisco metropolitan area.

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on one of our in-house industrial knitting machines. We're now partnering with
bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale and are working to
integrate our technology in a range of websites and factories throughout the
world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compiler. We practice continuous deployment,
using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Senior Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-knitwear-
unmade.html?_r=1)

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-knitwear-
manufacturing-but-not-as-we-know-it/)

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
asosanthonyh
ASOS | London, UK | Permanent, Onsite

ASOS are one of the biggest online fashion retailers worldwide. With a real
focus and commitment to mobile ASOS are looking for some of the best talent to
help grow ourselves and yourself further. Generous salaries, a great work/life
balance & other perks. Get in touch for a chat to find out lots more. You can
get in touch with me directly via anthonyh <@> [our domain]

\- iOS Developer |
[https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.job...](https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1571)

\- Senior iOS Developer |
[https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.job...](https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1670)

\- Android Developer |
[https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.job...](https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1557)

\- Senior Android Developer |
[https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.job...](https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1163)

\- Senior Mobile QA Engineer |
[https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.job...](https://jobs.asos.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=1073)

------
vrae
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Europe, World | Software Engineer,
ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

Our aim is to transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate
new network technologies that will produce a radically different economy.

Our first product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service.
Sherwood is a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of
smart peer-to-peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the
power of the Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel
interactions within and across networks of users at every scale.

Sherwood enables entirely new ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing
stakes and ownerships, risks and rewards, generating a new palette of
financial/social relationships. It is a place for rapid building & deployment
of little DAOs.

Looking for: Full stack developer, with knowledge on Angular, Django (Python),
and Mysql. NodeJS experience is appreciated, but not required.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@cryptolab.net

------
dror
[http://www.worldreader.org](http://www.worldreader.org) | Full stack node.js
developer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

Worldreader is a non-profit on a mission to bring digital books to every child
and her family, so that they can improve their lives. Every month over half a
million people use Worldreader’s library of 40,000 e-books to read in 40
languages in countries such as Ethiopia, Nigeria, India and Philippines.

You will join our small technical team in San Francisco in an office that is
fun but very serious about our mission. We are located a short distance from
the Civic Center BART station.

We are looking for a senior node.js developer to help design our next
generation architecture, migrate to a more unified architecture as well as
develop some of the new critical pieces.

[http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-
unit...](http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-united-
states/#FullStackSF)

Hiring Process

* Submit email a resume with a cover letter

* Short introductory phone call with HR

* Complete a take-home assignment. You can convince us to look at a Github project you created instead.

* Conduct a 30-60 minutes phone interview covering your project.

* Conduct a 2-3 hours in person interview in S.F. and a Skype call with our team in Barcelona

* We check your references.

* We make you an offer.

------
theappbusiness
The App Business | London, UK | Full Time, Onsite | ALL LEVELS of Polyglot
Engineers

We are a mobile transformation business based in King's Cross, London. Here at
The App Business, our cross-functional team works on projects which are
exposed to over billions of users globally, and you will be immersed in a
world of Agile, TDD, BDD, protocols, data, UI, UX, cloud, caching and scaling.

Today, we’re helping Ford develop their car sharing service Go Drive (as part
of their Smart Mobility programme); Transport for London develop innovative
apps for its 30,000 workers; and Visa reinvent itself for a post-plastic
world.

And we’re experimenting with Bots (Argos), AI (Met Office) and VR (Telegraph).

 _Technologies:_

\- We are technology agnostic, polyglot engineers - always seeking to use the
right tools for the right job \- Working on iOS, Android and server-side
development, as well as cutting-edge areas of machine learning and IoT

\- Knowledgeable in at least one of: Swift, C#, Ruby, Java, JavaScript or
Objective C

_Interview Process_ :

Our entire process is to gauge your communication style, and your
ability/flexibility to pick up new technologies.

1x Phone Interview

1x HackerRank challenge

~ 2 on-sites to meet with several members of the team

We'd love to hear from you if you are a passionate engineer looking to further
your craft.

Feel free to apply directly on our site
([http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers](http://www.theappbusiness.com/careers))
or email us on opportunities@theappbusiness.com with _HN_ in the subject line.

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS \- Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields \- Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern \- Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving \- Proficient
with memory management \- Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing \- Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure,
automated processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York City | Onsite | Full-Time

Temboo is an NYC startup that generates code for IoT Applications. Our
platform enables users to innovate at the intersection of hardware, software
and human aspiration by providing the building blocks for connecting the
physical world to web services and cloud-based processes. Our software
currently ships on devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments, and Arduino, with
more to come.

We’re continually amazed at how people are applying our technology - our tools
are used by people who are fundamentally changing how the world works. From
life sciences and farming, to energy, aviation and smart infrastructure
amongst others, Temboo is empowering people to build an amazingly diverse
range of physical computing systems. Our customers use Temboo to make
everything from small, incremental improvements to transformative shifts in
how we live our lives - reducing waste, increasing efficiency and enhancing
quality of life. If you want to be involved in the next major wave in
technology and help build tools that can change how the world works, then
Temboo might be the place for you.

We have open positions in Engineering and Product.

Full details here: [https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
rmadfis
SoliPoints | Boston, MA | iOS/Backend Engineer | $30-60/HR

SoliPoints is start up that has developed a consumer rewards platform that, in
addition to cash back on purchases, will automatically offset a user’s CO2
emissions.

We are seeking an iOS engineer with backend experience to develop and maintain
our iOS mobile platform.

This individual will be responsible for developing an iOS application for a
shopping-rewards platform targeted at millennial consumer adoption. Working
directly with the COO and design team, this individual will have a significant
level of responsibility as the first engineering hire and can exercise a
certain level of freedom in terms of tech and languages.

REQUIREMENTS •Great programming fundamentals •Experience in developing iOS
apps with objective C or swift •Ability to implement UI designs based on wire
frames •Experience on using native and custom UI controls •Exposure in UI
layout designing, using common themes and styles •Handling Push notifications,
Animations, Location based services, etc. •Back end development experience
(Django, Rails, Ruby, Python, Node.js) is preferable

Email resume to rmadfis@gmail.com

------
lintaho
Trialspark | New York City / NYC | Full time | Full-stack developers |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few engineers to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. You'll be working at all levels of the stack
(flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco or Remote U.S.
or Remote International | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Redis, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS, Meteor, Electron.

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (4 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system that lets teams work on
their terms. [https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1)

We're looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of
our product, which is currently alpha-stage. You'd be working with me (the
other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as
well the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal
and external documentation, and doing things right rather than rushing things.
Our stack is node.js and mongodb.

I'm happy to chat with you over the phone about what we're doing. Email me at
billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what you've been
working on.

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me
[https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

------
Flynner44
Sr. Software Engineer (On-Site) | Ann Arbor, MI | HookLogic Inc.

HookLogic sells the equivalent of search and digital end-cap advertising
within e-commerce sites Walmart.com, Target.com, Costco.com, Peapod and more.
And its CPG Network of retailers has just grown by two with the addition of
FreshDirect and Drugstore.com. Rather than work out deals individually with
these retailers, brands bid across HookLogic network sites to improve their
display position or insert product listings in ads that appear next to search
results. Then HookLogic tracks the online sales impact across the network.

•5+ years of development experience

•Extensive experience with OOP in C#, Java, or other language(s)

•Skilled with JavaScript, JQuery, and JSON/XML.

•Requires little oversight beyond initial direction

•Excellent problem solving and debugging skills.

•The ability to clearly express technical concept verbally and in writing.

•The confidence and discretion to work directly with clients as required.

•Self-motivator with strong work ethic and the ability to multitask

Apply Here: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HookLogicInc/92595916-sr-
sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HookLogicInc/92595916-sr-software-
engineer-client-engineering)

------
MattRob
Nested.com | London | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will:

\- Develop the core consumer facing product, which currently uses Ruby, Python
and JavaScript. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer
feedback and metrics.

\- Build technology to support sophisticated machine learning algorithms. You
don’t necessarily need past experience in these areas, but there are plenty of
opportunities to get involved in the theory if you’d like to learn.

\- Work closely with our designer to implement a high quality, modern front
end experience.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant, such as your personal
website or GitHub profile, to work@nested.com. (More info at
[https://nested.com/software-engineer](https://nested.com/software-engineer))

------
rodrickbrown
OrchardPlatform - [http://orchardplatform.com](http://orchardplatform.com) |
Backend Scala | Full-time | NYC | Onsite

The Orchard Platform team is growing! Join our talented team of engineers from
Google, Admeld, Bloomberg, and Lab49. We're currently hiring senior-level
polyglot Backend Engineers with experience in functional programming (Scala)
and interest in learning Apache Spark.

Strong algorithms, data structures, and coding background in C++, Java, Scala;
exposure to other functional languages like Haskell is a plus Knowledge of
modern web frameworks, languages and protocols Experience with (Apache Spark,
Flink, Scalding, Akka, Storm) is a plus! Prior experience with multiple
relational and columnar data stores such as MySQL, Redis, Memcached,
Cassandra, Vertica Familiar with software engineering best practices, e.g.
unit testing, code reviews, design documentation.

We use Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark, Vertica, Accumulo/Hadoop and tons of
other modern tech.

See [https://www.orchardplatform.com/company/careers/job-
posting/...](https://www.orchardplatform.com/company/careers/job-
posting/?gh_jid=150946) for more details.

------
lucaotta
Eclectic software developers | Florence, Italy ONSITE | Italian language
proficiency needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow one of our teams
working on embedded products. The technologies we use are very varied, ranging
from C++/Qt to React Native, from Go to Python because we work on very
different projects: home automation software, medical equipment, mobile apps
to control industrial machines.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
ericjust
ADstruc | [https://adstruc.com](https://adstruc.com) | New York, NY | Onsite |
Full-time | Visa Sponsorship | Full-stack Software Engineer

We're a Techstars 2010 company changing the way OOH (Out-of-home) advertising
(think Billboards, Subways ads, etc) are bought and sold. We are looking for
full-stack software engineers to help us take on some incredibly exciting
opportunities as we scale.

ADstruc is the leading technology services company for the outdoor advertising
industry. Our workflow automation software, Drive, delivers unprecedented ease
and efficiency for agencies that plan and buy OOH in-house. Project X, our
managed services division, leverages Drive to deliver audience focused OOH
campaigns for brands and agencies that require a strategic, full-service
planning and buying solution.

Techstack: Linux, Apache, PostgreSQL, Python, Redis, Resque, PHP (Symfony
Framework) back end; heavy Javascript (Backbone.js) front end.

If you are interested, please apply here:
[https://adstruc.com/s/home/jobs/software-
engineer](https://adstruc.com/s/home/jobs/software-engineer) or email me
directly at eric@adstruc.com (mention HN).

------
bastih
Artory - [https://www.artory.com](https://www.artory.com) | Berlin, Germany |
Full Time | ONSITE

Several openings: ETL and Backend/Full-Stack developers

Current interview process developers:

* Short programming test, shouldn't take long and you'll receive a reviewed version back, regardless of our decision to take hiring further * short call on getting to know each other * 1h skype call/coffee/onsite casual/technical conversation * potentially another conversation on team fit * 1-2 compensated work day(s)

Our stack: aws, python (django), postgres, elastic, angular2, typescript,
docker + (what you might add) Some benefits: Apple-y hardware to work, awesome
office, (maybe) stock options, conference budget

Current openings: * (Junior) ETL Engineer (with focus on the E) * (Senior)
Full-Stack Developer * Also looking for a (Senior) UX/UI Designer!

If you are interested in other topics which you think might be relevant to
startups in the art world, please don't hesitate to still inquire.

If you are interested to hear more, get in touch via sebastian.hillig -- @ --
artory.com. Or apply through: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/)

------
smb06
Netsil - Series A startup, San Francisco, ONSITE, VISA

Sales Engineer, Full Time, 25% travel

Netsil is looking for sales engineer for our cutting edge product in
microservices observability space. This is an enterprise product targeted at
SREs and DevOps engineers who run production applications built using modern
technologies (Microservices, Containers, etc.) You will work directly with
customers and play an expert role in how our product gets deployed, managed
and used to monitor their production applications.

Responsibilities: Work with customers and do effective demos/presentations and
answer questions from a very technical audience of SREs and DevOps engineers

Manage multiple parallel customer trials and relationships Troubleshoot issues
with product installations in customer environments

Collaborate effectively with the product team and communicate feedback from
the field

Requirements:

5+ years of experience in enterprise software solutions

Knowledge of open source technologies (especially Docker, Mesosphere DC/OS)
and cloud services (especially AWS)

Knowledge of data pipelines (Kafka, Spark) and Big Data is a plus

Passion for working in a fast-paced startup, and the desire to help make it
huge.

Email: careers@netsil.com with your resume and we will set up a phone
conversation. Second step would be an in-person interview at our San Francisco
office.

~~~
arungupta2008
Do you support VISA Sponsorship?

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for a few roles:

Talent Advisor (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Business Operations Intern (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Contact us here: [https://closeriq.com/about](https://closeriq.com/about) or
email us at careers@closeriq.com

------
carlisia
Fastly | [https://fastly.com/](https://fastly.com/) | TLS/Go/API Developer |
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE if in SF, REMOTE otherwise

• Apply: [http://grnh.se/4v1ojg](http://grnh.se/4v1ojg) or contact me here, at
carlisia@fastly.com, or on Gophers Slack.

My team is looking for a developer with experience in communications security.
We’re building an innovative CDN that automates the delivery of secure content
in near realtime, and we are giving clients control over how it's done.

To check out why Fastly is a different CDN, I recommend:

• Short promo video:
[https://vimeo.com/151803793](https://vimeo.com/151803793)

• Building and Scaling the Fastly Network:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_49Q_wDF0zQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_49Q_wDF0zQ)

• Fastly Altitude:
[https://www.fastly.com/altitude](https://www.fastly.com/altitude)

Remote workers are encouraged to apply. Pacific time zone or close to is
preferred. I'm remote, my boss is remote, his boss is remote. Most of the team
is remote, we are very remote savvy.

100% Go development.

------
Sommer
MarketChorus - [http://www.marketchorus.com](http://www.marketchorus.com) |
Senior Engineer | Full-time | Dallas, TX | Onsite | Competitive Salary +
Equity

We're looking for a Senior Engineer to help guide our products through a
period of rapid growth + build out a small team.

==Product==

Using machine learning and NLP to understand people based on the content they
read and share. Applied to advertising, CRM and vertical market applications
such as [https://SpaceAgent.io](https://SpaceAgent.io)

==Tech==

Java, Knockout.js, REST, Ubuntu, MySQL, AWS EC2, Solr/Lucene, OAuth, Apache
Tomcat, JMS/MQ, Apache Web Server

==Team==

• Entrepreneurs with extensive industry experience and multiple successful
exits. Includes Larry Goldstein (Pavilion Technologies, VocalData, AMX, DTM),
Matt Sommer (Engenium), Stephen Edmondson (Match.com)

• Advisors: Todd Wagner (Broadcast.com), Steve Polsky (Flixster), Victor
Morgenstern (Valor Capital), Gary Hoover (Hoover’s), Charlie Thomas (Centro)

==Interview==

Phone call: 30 min, Beer/Coffee/Lunch: ~1 Hour, Onsite w Team: partial day

==Contact==

info@marketchorus.com |
[http://www.marketchorus.com/aboutus.html#hiring](http://www.marketchorus.com/aboutus.html#hiring)

– Matt Sommer, CTO & Co-founder

------
gurubavan
Appcues ([https://www.appcues.com](https://www.appcues.com)) | Support
Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

At Appcues, we’re building a team of driven, focused, smart women and men who
want to make a meaningful impact growing a business.

Our customer base has doubled over the last few months, so we’re looking for
our first Support Engineer to provide our customers with reliable, personal
assistance and encourage them to use Appcues to its full potential… and then
some.

To us, support isn’t just an operational nuisance required of any growing
business. Rather, it’s an engine of growth: an opportunity to cultivate
relationships, delight our customers, and get critical feedback to help our
product mature. Each of our 15 teammates contributes to customer support, and
we take pride in doing it well.

As the leader of our support strategy, you will work at the intersection of
our customers’ teams and our engineering and customer success teams. You will
be responsible for solving complex customer issues with excellent
email/chat/phone support, writing delightful documentation, informing the team
of recurring issues, and serving as a domain expert for how Appcues works with
various web technologies our customers use.

You will collaborate directly with our users and our 6 incredibly talented
engineers—veterans from companies like HubSpot, PayPal, Bose and MIT Media
Lab—to ship product that solves real problems.

[http://appcues.breezy.hr/p/b6c929b8d1f2-support-
engineer](http://appcues.breezy.hr/p/b6c929b8d1f2-support-engineer)

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Senior Backend Engineer & Firmware Engineer (ONSITE)

At Bodyport, we are on a mission to eliminate the leading cause of death
worldwide - heart disease. We are bridging the gap between hospital grade
medical devices and the health tools presently available in the home. Our
first product uses a novel sensor technology to rapidly screen for the major
risk factors of heart disease in under fifteen seconds. The clinical-grade
data measured by our system fuels algorithms aimed at predicting and
preventing the onset of cardiovascular disease.

By joining us as Senior Backend Engineer, you will play a critical role at an
early-stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into
every home. You will lead the development of the Bodyport cloud infrastructure
and API. You will also work closely with our data science team to enable the
design and implementation of groundbreaking algorithms capable of improving
the health and lives of all people.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle, REMOTE, VISA

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out
[https://github.com/instructure](https://github.com/instructure) to play with
our primary product, Canvas, or some of our tooling and frameworks.

We're headquartered in Salt Lake City but have engineering offices in Chicago
and Seattle and allow remote work from home (a significant portion of our
company is remotely distributed, so we're very remote-friendly).

We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineer (can be remote)
        - Android engineer (must be onsite initially)
        - QA engineers (must be onsite initially)
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we're not afraid to try new things. We
have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech
conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for
#instructurecon ;) and use our products daily, and challenging engineering
problems. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions.

------
notsentient
Simply Wall St - [https://simplywall.st](https://simplywall.st) | Sydney AU |
Lead Front-end Engineer | On-site | Full-time | Core-team | $90k + equity

We're a funded fintech data visualization startup based out of Sydney with the
ambition to turn everyone into a sophisticated investor using easy to
understand infographics based on institutional quality data. The company is 5
people strong and just over 2 years old, have over 50,000 users worldwide
(mostly US) and are generating revenue. We believe so strongly in making
investing open and transparent that we've open-sourced our financial data
model: [https://github.com/SimplyWallSt/Company-Analysis-
Model](https://github.com/SimplyWallSt/Company-Analysis-Model) We're deeply
passionate customer focus and are crazy about creating a great product. We're
looking for a design focused front-end engineer to join our core team prior to
our next funding round.

You can find out more about the role and how to apply here:
[https://simplywall.st/careers](https://simplywall.st/careers)

Thanks, Jabin

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a very small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Mechanical -- design, build, and test deployables and mechanisms. Should be experienced in stress and thermal analysis

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range including microwave system-level design, design of LNA's and SSPA's, RF PCB design, and antenna design, simulation, and characterization.

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
danmaz74
NLP/Machine Learning expert | MONK Software | Rome, Italy | Full Time | Onsite
or remote

MONK Software is a small but rapidly growing software house in Rome, Italy. We
pride ourselves with having a hacker friendly environment like few other
companies over here.

We want to start an internal R&D team made of software engineers/developers
who love and have experience in natural language processing and/or machine
learning. We already have different projects[1] going on which will benefit
from these technologies, and we believe that this is just a start.

We already have fully remote team members in Europe and Asia, but for this
important project we would prefer to create a core team who can work locally
in our office in Rome. We'll also consider remote applicants if the fit is
optimal.

If you're interested, feel free to write to hello@monksoftware.it

[http://www.monksoftware.it/](http://www.monksoftware.it/)

[1] One project where we want to use NLP & machine learning technologies is
[http://hashtagify.me/](http://hashtagify.me/)

We also have a chat app used by major customers who would like to add smart
chatbot features. Other projects are in the works.

~~~
dbraga
could you like to a job description on the website?

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions! (If you don't have questions
and just want to apply, please hit up the apply link above instead <3)

------
zoenolan
London | Clearmatics | ONSITE

We’re a fast growing startup working with UBS, Deutsche Bank, Santander, BNY
Mellon, and ICAP on the utility settlement coin project

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12350715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12350715)

The Clearmatics team is small but experienced, driven by motivated people who
want to build innovative solutions for a market undergoing rapid change since
the financial crisis.

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, on-site technical
interview then CEO Interview

Senior UX Designer
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769)

Platform Engineer
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/289831](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/289831)

Chief-of-Staff
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/265837](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/265837)

Startup Accountant/Finance Manager
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/265841](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/265841)

------
Shenglong
Everwise | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer,
Senior Front-end Engineer, Software Engineer In Test

We're a small engineering team based in NYC, who come from all walks of life.
We have successful startup experience and embrace processes and technologies
that amplify output.

Day-to-day we leverage Agile, Ruby on Rails, AWS, AngularJs, Redis and
Postgres. We're very adaptable and looking for someone who welcomes the
opportunity to solve a broad range of problems using a wide array of
technologies.

We offer a very competitive base salary and bonus potential. We also provide a
full benefits package including medical, dental, vision, 401K, paid time off
(PTO), employee stock option plan and transit benefits.

As a personal note - I joined about two months ago, and have had an amazing
time here. We have a bunch of excitable people, play with an adorable office
dog named Cooper, and everyone has a tremendous amount of fun. Our interview
process is both fluid and fair.

Find out more/apply at
[https://www.geteverwise.com/jobs/](https://www.geteverwise.com/jobs/) Or,
feel free to email me a pitch at shenglong@geteverwise.com and I'll pass it
along :)

------
tekacs
Equidate | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE, INTERNS VISA | Multiple roles |
[https://www.equidateinc.com/](https://www.equidateinc.com/)

Equidate is the leading secondary marketplace for private companies. We help
employees at private companies get liquidity for a portion of their stock, and
over the last two years we've worked with shareholders from many of the
largest pre-IPO tech companies. We currently give shareholders across all
companies millions of dollars of liquidity a month via our marketplace.

Equidate was founded by Y Combinator alumni and has raised money from top
investors including Scott Banister, Charlie Cheever, Tikhon Bernstam, and
others. The founding team has strong backgrounds in product, engineering, and
legal and have previously sold multiple companies. The team includes two of
SecondMarket's founding team members, as well as the former CEO of NASDAQ
Dubai.

See our current team at
[https://www.equidateinc.com/about](https://www.equidateinc.com/about)

Roles we're hiring for: VP Engineering, Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack
Developer (Software Engineer), Engineering Intern

Email talent@equidateinc.com

------
andreawood
Senior Software Engineer | SONIAN | REMOTE or Waltham MA

At Sonian, we provide a hosted service for archiving, search, and analytics.
Key Responsibilities •Be on a team that values code quality, good
communication and collaboration, sound testing practices. •Work w Product
Owners, Scrum Masters and other team members to execute against a well defined
roadmap. •Architect and implement distributed and concurrent systems capable
of processing data at large scale, with built-in transparency for performance
monitoring and auto-scaling. •Adapt current data ingestion pipeline for new
data types. •Build well documented, easy to use REST APIs and command line
tools.

Qualifications •Bachelor’s Degree in CS or equivalent. •5+ years experience
building distributed systems. •Experience working in a remote team preferred

Core Team Development: ◦Clojure ◦ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL,
ZooKeeper ◦Chef ◦Agile/Scrum via Jira/Confluence/Git

Our stack: ◦GNU/Linux (Ubuntu) ◦Clojure, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, PostgresSQL,
Java ◦JavaScript (ES6/ES2015), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sass/CSS3, HTML 5
◦Chef, Docker, Sensu, Logentries Email: jobs@sonian.net Subject: “Senior
Software Engineer - Core/Backend”

~~~
emilburzo
FYI: The auto-reply went to my spam folder in Gmail

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA | Frontend, Backend Engineer

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available.

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa
assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- ZenHub Backend Engineer - [http://grnh.se/jf0nih](http://grnh.se/jf0nih)

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Software Engineer (New Grad) -
[http://grnh.se/ra04t8](http://grnh.se/ra04t8)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills? Apply at
[http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with your own
job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) ([https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)) |
Burlingame, CA | ONSITE

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: work with React, ES6, Gulp, and Webpack to build a B2B financial UX that users love

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: all of the above :)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio)

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is interconnecting finance
systems between companies to create a world where B2B invoices & payments are
automated & simple.

Imagine a world where B2B invoices & payments are automated and require no
human interaction. That's where the world is headed and we want to be the ones
to make it happen. It does not make sense that companies have whole
departments dedicated to this workflow with the technology available today.

You'll help us build algorithms to determine a company's utility for cash,
integrations between accounting systems so they talk directly to one another,
help us build the next generation of B2B payments that is as simple as
PayPal/Venmo, and more. We raised a seed round led by top investors including
First Round Capital (Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft),
Fuel Capital (Layer + CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures
(early Facebook team), Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit
(creator of Gmail, YC Partner).

------
cldwalker
We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We are actively working on a greenfield
app and have more interesting development in the pipeline. We care about
building great products, providing a great user experience and listening to
our users to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and
author open source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
osg_akvo
Akvo.org | Full-stack developer with QA expertise | Bangalore, INDIA | Full-
time | ONSITE

Akvo is a not-for-profit, not-for-loss, provider of open source data services,
SaaS and mobile apps to improve infrastructure and services for disadvantaged
populations. We have users primarily in Africa, Southern Asia, South East Asia
and Central America, many of which are governments, NGOs and UN organisations.
Our dev team is globally distributed across hubs in Europe, India and Africa.

We are looking for proactive and collaborative developers with at least 5-10
years of experience. Our product stacks include Java, Clojure, Python, React,
Ember, Android, AWS, GAE and PostgreSQL. Experience with test automation, TDD,
BDD, Cucumber, Calabash, Robotium, exploratory testing, test retrofitting and
any other agile development experience preferred.

Hiring process: introduction letter and CV to work(at)akvo.org. Review of
online presence (GitHub, blogs, etc). Up to three interviews total, with QA
lead, some colleagues, project managers, CTO and HR.

Read more at: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

------
cbcase
Baidu Silicon Valley AI Lab | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://usa.baidu.com/careers/](http://usa.baidu.com/careers/)

The Silicon Valley AI Lab is Baidu's US-based research group, started a bit
more than two years ago by Andrew Ng and Adam Coates. The mission of SVAIL is
to build hard AI technologies that let us impact hundreds of millions of
users.

We work on deep learning for speech and language; systems research to drive
scalability of deep learning models; and new product development to bring
research success to end users.

We are hiring for _lots_ of roles in all three of these areas. The above link
has the full list, but I'd like to draw particular attention to our need for
software engineers (the "Software Engineer - AI Product" role). There is a
huge opportunity to be an early member of a newly-formed team responsible for
building the next generation of AI-enabled products. No prior experience in
machine learning or AI necessary -- if you are a strong engineer, we feel
confident we can teach the needed ML.

Apply at the link above, or email eloise@baidu.com if you have questions (or
ask right here). Thanks!

------
jimwilluk
Beyond Labs | London, UK | Full Time | Front End Developer & Full Stack
Engineer

We’re looking for a front-end javascript developer to join our London-based
team and lead the design of Beyond.

\--What we do--

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets.

Ultimately, we believe companies do best when employees are empowered to take
initiatives, rather than constrained by outdated budgets.

\--About the Role - Front End Developer--

For too long, budgeting has meant monstrous spreadsheets or impenetrable
business software - unintelligible to all except a few finance professionals.
We need you to help us change this.

You will:

\- lead the UX/UI development of Beyond, building off the successes (and
failures!) of our MVP. You’ll optimise and streamline core workflows, helping
to find elegant ways for our users to visualise and edit large datasets.

\- develop beautiful and engaging interfaces that appeal to the many different
people that use Beyond: from front-line employees to managers, finance
professionals and accountants.

\- just as importantly, help bring personality and lovability to Beyond.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: james@bebeyond.co

\--

We're also hiring for a Full Stack JavaScript Engineer, you can find more
details at the link above.

------
zbruhnke
Cyndx Networks | Santa Monica, CA | full-time | On-site |
[http://cyndx.net](http://cyndx.net)

At Cyndx Networks we're re-thinking the Capital raising process using a data-
driven model to both recommend investors as well as reach out to them and
power your fundraise.

Our clients range from Huge Investment Banks (You've heard of them) to growth
stage startups that you may already know or have yet to hear of.

We operate with a completely flat structure, where independence and automony
is the norm.

We take an open and collaborative approach to solving massive problems.
Everyone has a voice.

We truly care about work/life balance. You won’t be chained to your desk. We
are a Slack driven culture, no emails (except for your lunch orders), or
useless meetings.

We have a very unique opportunity to tackle the massive industry of investment
banking.

Right now we're filling positions for software engineers, but particular
interested in people who are more senior so I'll post that description here -
Others will be up on our site soon as well so feel free to reach out if this
sounds interesting to you!

[http://cyndx.net/jobs](http://cyndx.net/jobs) or jobs@cyndx.net

------
juriga
AdRoll | San Francisco, CA | Full time

Senior UI Engineer (React, Redux, JavaScript ES6/ES7, private npm,
Browserify/Webpack, SASS)

Our frontend team is looking for a seasoned engineer with a passion for world-
class UX design and elegant UI development workflows. As part of this small
team of senior developers and designers, you get to make a big impact building
reusable React components and implementing our new style guide across all our
products.

AdRoll is one of the most widely used adtech companies, with 25k+ companies
using the product globally and $100M+/yr in revenue.

As we build, we're also sharing our code...

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-
react-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-react-
docs.html)

...and learnings with the open source community:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-
major...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-major-
learnings.html)

I'm happy to share more details via email (jyri@adroll.com), Twitter
(@jtuulos) or over coffee in SF.

------
ahsanhilal
Kiddom | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | Sr. Front End Engineer, iOS Engineer,
Backend Engineer, Growth Engineer

I am the founder/CEO at Kiddom, an education technology company making
software for K-12; building a system that integrates all content curriculum,
data and analytics into one coherent system for
educators/students/parents/administrators; our products are data heavy and our
vision to connect disparate software to understand student achievement at its
core using ML and personalization techniques. We recently raised a Series A
round from a top tier VC firm in the valley (unannounced) and are growing our
team. Stack: Golang, JS, React, Swift, Objective-C, AWS

Sr. Front End Engineer: 5+ years of experience building and maintaining apps;
experience with React a plus but not required iOS Engineer: 3+ years of
experience, developing and maintaining apps a must Platform Engineer: 5+ years
of experience; experience with Golang a plus but not required We have other
openings as well: [https://jobs.lever.co/kiddom](https://jobs.lever.co/kiddom)

Our interview process is tiered from a phone screen, to video calls with team
leads, to meeting the rest of the core team in person at our office in SF.

We're fun and dynamic, early and motivated to bring real change to the lives
of teachers, their students and the future of education in classrooms across
the world. We believe in a combination of salary and equity to provide the
best fit according to each individual's needs and are open to discussing
terms. Please send your resume's and inquiries to: hiring@kiddom.co and let me
know what position you are applying; plus add a resume or a LinkedIn profile I
can review

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite |
[http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth.

Some of the platforms and environments that we have worked on and will be
working on are: Mobile apps & Web Services (iOS, Android, Windows Phone,
BlackBerry), Connected Cars (CarPlay, Android Auto), Smartwatches, Google
Glass & Other Wearables, Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Software engineers

\- Junior QA

\- Designers

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
roffles
Curoverse | Boston, MA | preferred on site, remote possible | full time

Open source startup developing the GPL Arvados
([http://arvados.org](http://arvados.org))
([https://github.com/curoverse/arvados](https://github.com/curoverse/arvados))
platform for massive scale storage and processing of biomedical big data.

Hiring process: phone screen, coding assignment, in-person interviews with the
team

[https://curoverse.com/about](https://curoverse.com/about) |
[https://curoverse.com/jobs](https://curoverse.com/jobs)

\---- Senior Software Developer (Golang) ---- Seeking experienced software
developers to join our team. We are polyglot programmers who like hacking on
distributed systems and learning new things. You'll be working mostly in Go
and Python.

\---- Python-Enabled Bioinformatician ---- Build Common Workflow Language
(CWL) analysis pipelines for Arvados using common tools (bwa, bowtie,
freebayes, gatk, picard, etc) and your own scripts. Document them for other
people to learn from.

~~~
dragon_king
For the senior software developer position, do you need to have prior
production level Golang experience?

------
mattieuga
ScriptDash Pharmacy - San Francisco - Onsite - Full Time -
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

We’re a pharmacy startup based in San Francisco building an technology
platform that helps bridge the gap between doctors, insurance companies and
patients. We’re building a new pharmacy management software and clinical tools
for doctors. We want to work with coworkers who have as much empathy, and
drive as we do.

We're hiring for

\- Software engineers
([https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer))

\- Sales
([https://scriptdash.com/careers/account_executive](https://scriptdash.com/careers/account_executive))

\- Patient Care
([https://scriptdash.com/careers/patient_care_operations](https://scriptdash.com/careers/patient_care_operations))

Apply at [https://scriptdash.com/careers](https://scriptdash.com/careers) or
email careers [at] scriptdash.com to learn more.

------
zpallin
Outward Inc (outwardinc.com) | Infrastructure Developer | ON-SITE |
Experienced-based startup level salary + equity | Downtown San Jose,
California

= Summary =

We're looking for someone who can develop software, distributed systems,
networks, and deployment pipelines. Someone who is experienced with "DevOps",
"SysOps", "SRE", and "CI" and is an excellent troubleshooter. Our team, the
Infrastructure Team, manages the health of our various distributed systems,
including a render farm and internal web services. Outward is about to scale
rapidly, so now is the time to jump on board.

= Requirements =

Tools you should be familiar with: Chef, Vagrant, Virtualbox, Docker, Sensu,
Logstash, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis. Programming languages we use: Ruby, Python,
Javascript, Rust, C#, Bash, Batch. Our team is using Git. Some teams use
Mercurial here. We use Ubuntu and Windows together, and often. Knowing both is
a plus, but learning on the job is okay for one or the other (not both). 5+
years experience expected. Ideally includes a CS degree. Your passion,
diligence and ability is most integral to earning this position.

= Apply =

Please send me an email with your resume (zpallin@outwardinc.com).

------
awclives
Jupiter Technologies Corp. | Chicago, IL | Full-Time and Fall/Winter
Internships | Onsite

Early stage stealth startup seeks extremely-talented founding engineers to
help build a new gateway to the internet. First version launching soon.
Founder has a demonstrably strong track record in perhaps the most competitive
quantitative field there is, and, in his new field, he expects to win.

You will be working from a small office in Lincoln Park, right by the zoo and
park.

Looking for a winner. Someone with high standards, high ambition, and the
judgement to know what’s important and what’s not. Track record and attitude
much more important than pedigree. The more experience building world-class
software the better, but junior candidates will also be considered.

Technologies: Kotlin, Swift, Typescript, and AWS.

Also hiring software-engineering interns, in particular for Fall and Winter.
You will work hard and learn a lot. It is our purpose that, by the end of your
time at Jupiter, you will have become an excellent young programmer.

Love of language, books, and natural language processing all plusses.

Email resume to austin@jupiter.ai. Next step is phone screen and then an
interview at office.

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

 _Salsify is a rapidly growing, Boston based startup. We provide cloud-based
product content management solutions that make it easy for manufacturers,
distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality content that drives
online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team with deep experience in
commerce, online search, and the semantic web.

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations._

Hiring Immediately:

\- Principal Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/24kOFch](http://bit.ly/24kOFch)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2cgSbBC](http://bit.ly/2cgSbBC)

\- Front-end Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf](http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf)

What we will need soon

\- Data Scientist

 _Please note, the Data Scientist role is not posted externally, you can email
May@salsify.com directly if you are interested_

------
oryema
Notonthehighstreet.com | www.notonthehighstreet.com | Ruby Developer | Full
Time | Richmond, Greater London (UK) | ONSITE

We are a curated marketplace that brings together the most unique, stylish and
never-before-seen products that are hard to find anywhere else.

That’s why we’re home to more than 5,000 of the UK’s best small creative
businesses that we’re proud to call our Partners.

You will building end to end solutions for our Partners to manage their day to
day businesses. Our tools help simplify complex calculation for delivery of
products to our customers.

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Java, Go, AWS

Team: We have self-organised product teams who implement a mix of SCRUM,
Kanban and Extreme Programming.

Interview: Telephone > Tech Task > Face to Face

OUR STORY: [http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/pages/our-
story](http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/pages/our-story)

APPLY:
[https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/sto...](https://isw.changeworknow.co.uk/notonthehighstreet/vms/e/stores/positions/cEb-
DJV_1f8kgTOn76iBv1)

Contact: yvonneachan-oryema@notonthehighstreet.com

------
nickbaum
StoryWorth | SF | Full-Time —
[https://www.storyworth.com](https://www.storyworth.com)

We’re looking for a full-stack engineer to join us at StoryWorth
(www.storyworth.com).

This role is a good fit for you if you want to work on a meaningful consumer
product, and if you work best with a lot of responsibility on a small team.

We’re a service that helps people record their family stories and print them
in beautiful hardcover books. We have raised a seed round, have paying
customers who love us, and are on track to be profitable.

You’ll be taking over the core engineering of the site, scaling it as we grow
and implementing major new features. Because of this, we need someone with
significant engineering experience (3-5 years full time work). You should be
comfortable Python, Javascript, HTML and CSS. Bonus points if you have mobile
experience and an interest in design.

Our development process is very collaborative. We'll wireframe a new feature
together, you'll put together an end-to-end prototype, and we'll iterate from
that. We care more about clean maintainable code than domain expertise. Our
stack includes Python (Tornado), Mongo, Swift, Heroku, Stripe, Twilio &
Mailgun.

If you want to apply, email me a short note about why this posting caught your
attention and we’ll go from there.

I can’t wait to hear from you!

-Nick nick@storyworth.com

PS: Unfortunately we can’t sponsor a visa at this time, but we’re open to
remote candidates if you’re a particularly good fit. Also, this role likely
isn’t right for you if you graduated in the past year or recently completed a
hacker school.

------
n0us
Muster | Richmond, Va | Full Time | On Site

[https://muster.workable.com/](https://muster.workable.com/)

[http://www.muster.com/home](http://www.muster.com/home)

About Muster

Muster is an advocacy platform that enables professional associations and
nonprofits to engage their membership in the legislative process. By providing
simple and intelligent solutions to communicate with lawmakers, client
organizations are able to easily influence public policy and advance their
cause. Muster has a proven track record in powering the campaigns behind
legislative victories and increasing membership-driven advocacy.

Job Description:

Skills & Requirements While we are seeking someone who covers all the
requirements below we would also like to speak with anyone who has a nice
combination of the below skill set even if you are missing one or two items.

* Experience with Python/Django

* Experience with ReactJS or other single page application frameworks

* Experience with AWS, Heroku or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

* Experience with git and Github

* Experience with Docker or other containerization software

* Experience developing REST APIs

Junior - Senior Level

Competitive salary based on experience

Work with an exciting and energetic team in an attractive downtown RVA office
space [with free parking!]

Stock options for employees

Paid holidays and vacation

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK Recruiting
Process: Phone Call to Tech Screen to Onsite to Offer (Usually takes about a
week from initial phone call to offer)

Multiple open positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor, React.js, Node.js) Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Data:
DynamoDB, Kafka, Golang)

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Work on a tech stack that includes the
latest technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, and Big Query. - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment. - Be inspired by talking
to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY | Software Engineer, Cloud | Full-Time

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for all of our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of
data in MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/8thc6r](http://grnh.se/8thc6r)

~~~
jasonchen913
FYI - We we are a pre-IPO company and offer very competitive base + stock
options. Relocation within the states can also be an option.

------
jonreem
Terminal.com ([https://terminal.com](https://terminal.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Terminal.com is a fast-moving, recently funded startup based in San Francisco.
We help some of the top online education providers find innovative new ways to
offer technical coursework.

Stack: react, redux, java, node, AWS, GCE, nginx, postgres

We're currently hiring for two positions:

A Front End Engineer to ideate, collaborate on and build our next generation
of customer-facing products. The ideal candidate will be capable of owning
projects from the whiteboard through launch and live operations.

A Full-Stack/Generalist Engineer who is excited to build highly available
systems to back interactive single-page applications, along with the complex
matching algorithms powering their content.

Feel free to email me directly about either of these positions.

The interview process is a soft phone screen followed by a technical phone
screen and then an onsite. We strive to move people quickly through our
process and be responsive throughout.

Full job descriptions: [https://terminal.com/jobs](https://terminal.com/jobs)

------
smb06
Netsil - Series A startup, San Francisco, ONSITE, VISA Product Marketing
Leader, Full Time, 25% travel

As the first product marketing person at Netsil, you will be our primary
storyteller ­ responsible for communicating our vision, value proposition and
differentiation inside and outside the company.

Responsibilities: Develop product positioning that reinforces our core vision
and differentiation

Own our sales presentations, product messaging on the website, and other
collateral

Communicate the value proposition to the sales team and develop sales tools
that support sales execution

Communicate customer requirements and provide input to product management on
product enhancements and future directions

Demonstrate thought leadership in the industry by producing stellar content,
including blog articles

Speak at conferences and webcasts

Requirements:

5+ years of experience doing product marketing / product management in
enterprise software companies, building category defining products

Ability to directly and indirectly communicate with a very technical audience
(SREs and DevOps engineers)

Experience in a pre­sales or post­sales role is a plus

Email: careers@netsil.com with your resume and we will set up a phone
conversation. Second step would be an in-person interview at our San Francisco
office.

------
ewmy
Pusher | London, UK | [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) | Full time |
ONSITE

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Ruby,
Go, Node.js, Redis, MySQL, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

* Platform Engineers to help us scale our core real-time infrastructure: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

* Mobile Engineers to work on improving our mobile SDKs on both iOS and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

* DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain our platform: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

* A junior Developer Relations person to help grow our user base: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475)

------
maxaf
Canary ([https://canary.is](https://canary.is)) | New York, NY | Data Platform
Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We're the innovative home security company that grew out of a crowdfunding
campaign[0] and brought to market our easy-to-use and user-friendly video
monitoring solution. Canary combines the latest advances in computer vision,
learning, and data science to help our users live more secure lives.

I lead the data engineering team at Canary, and am looking to grow this team
in pursuit of making our home security devices faster and smarter. Canary's
security camera is unique in that it comes with multiple onboard sensors -
temperature, air quality, and humidity - that produce a continuous second data
stream in addition to the visuals captured by each device.

Our team builds the data pipelines and underlying infrastructure that brings
in and securely houses this data. As you can imagine, security is a first-
class concern in everything we do. This creates many fascinating technical
challenges, from crypto to network security to hardening of applications.
We're all passionate about doing right by our users, and this passion shows in
our designs, code, and planning.

Please have a look at the job posting[1] if you're interested in learning more
about the team and what we do. I'm also happy to answer any questions - e-mail
is in my profile.

[0]: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-
ho...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-home-
security-device-for-everyone#/) [1]:
[http://grnh.se/s2a6b1](http://grnh.se/s2a6b1)

------
RomanPushkin
Grand Rounds | San Francisco, CA | full-time |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Engineer here. We are mid-sized health tech company with ~5 GlassDoor rating
and one of the best companies to work for in San Francisco (according to
GlassDoor). We connect patients with the right doctors, basically it's where
Big Data meets Health Care.

We have multiple openings, you can check them at our website:
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

But Engineering Department needs you: [Senior] Software Engineer with OSS
experience (Ruby, Rails). We also have multiple openings for Data Scientists,
QAs, DevOps, and Product Designers.

We mostly use Linux and ThinkPad laptops, our code looks good, we have lots of
tests (all of them green), and you'll never understand how it is if you won't
apply! Interview process looks standard: calls, technical screening, on-site.

Feel free to send me your technical resume and/or reach out if you have any
questions: roman.pushkin[at]grandrounds.com

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We closed
our Series C financing round earlier this year and are looking to grow our
team with engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users
while ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance.
We're hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and
is responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship. Our interview process consists of a written test, phone
interview, followed by on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide
at [http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links if
you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our co-founder Dustin on why
work-life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - REMOTE

* Senior Product Designer - [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

Hiring process: [https://duck.co/help/hiring/hiring-
process](https://duck.co/help/hiring/hiring-process)

We should soon have some other engineering positions up, please keep an eye
out if you're interested.

~~~
kubuqi
Can't find the hiring process from your link, but managed to find this:
[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring/](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring/)

~~~
yegg
Thank you!

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
rchiba
TINT | Full Stack Engineer | UX Engineer |
[http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | REMOTE |
$126K - $175K

APPLY HERE: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

We’re looking for Full Stack Engineers and UX Engineers to join our small
30-person team. We offer competitive equity packages, full medical/dental, and
free lunch everyday, among other benefits.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing and help us
generate $410k MRR. We are proudly PROFITABLE, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line. We aspire to be a
company like Basecamp or Fog Creek Software. We pair everyday, and every
Friday we work on hack projects that we think will push the business forward.
Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

• on TINT company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• CONSENSUS DRIVEN CULTURE - We foster consensus-driven rather than top-down
decision making when it comes to important business decisions.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [http://www.tintup.com/jobs](http://www.tintup.com/jobs)

------
nathanh
Teachers Pay Teachers | NYC | Full-Time | Engineers, Product Managers, Product
Designers

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
nhurst@teacherspayteachers.com.

------
mattmhickman
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities. Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has already partnered with more than 110
universities (including Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago,
Michigan and Texas), and has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000
recruiters on the platform, including 50% of the Fortune 100.

Our unique data on students' interests and the historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the rare ability to help students of today imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-QA Engineer Lead: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: matt@joinhandshake.com

------
brainflake
BounceX | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite

Our core product is what we call our ‘Behavioral CMS’. We analyze digital body
language to make websites way more convenient and less annoying to visitors
(which dramatically increases their conversion rate). Our clients include
large retailers, publishers and Fortune 500s to help them monetize their
traffic more effectively.

We have a world-class, developer friendly culture. In 2015 we were ranked #1
for retention and career development by Computer World. This year we’ve been
ranked #7 on the INC 500 list of fastest growing companies (#1 in technology).
Our office is in the NY Times building - easily accessible from many locations
and floor to ceiling windows with a 360 degree view of the city.

The platform team is looking for engineers with deep knowledge of writing
secure, system level software. We collect and process billions of events per
day using Golang, Kinesis, DynamoDB, BigQuery and Docker.

[http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/senior-
engineer.html](http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/senior-engineer.html)

The product team is looking for an expert in PHP and MySQL to create and
expand our API's for both internally and externally facing web applications.
Full stack experience is a plus here because this person will be building
features that respond to our end users (vanilla JS) as well as our internal
app (Ember.js).

[http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/backend-
engineer,-core...](http://www.bounceexchange.com/careers/backend-
engineer,-core-team.html)

Feel free to reach out to me personally: falk [at] bounceexchange [dot] com

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
diwank
VP, Engineering | WhizKidz Media | Gurgaon, India | Full-time, on-site |
Competitive salary + stock options

WhizKidz is implementing learning solutions for children keeping in mind that
every kid has a unique set of abilities and learning acumen. We are building a
platform that takes this into account and treats each child in a unique way to
make learning fun and meaningful.

We are looking for someone with leadership skills and experience in designing
technical architectures to fill our VP, Engineering position. As the VP, you’d
be responsible for hiring and mentoring the engineering team and laying the
groundwork for the company’s technical stack and the product development
cycle.

While not strictly required, experience in the following skills is a big plus:

Backend: Python, postgres/mysql

Frontend: ECMAScript 6 (latest version of Javascript), modern frameworks like
ReactJS

Mobile development: Android, Kotlin

Developer tools / services: git, AWS, heroku, github

Modern software engineering best practices

If you are interested, please send in your resume and github handle (if you
don’t have one, make sure to include past projects in the resume) to one of
the following people:

Contact :

Diwank (+91 8127943793, diwank.singh@gmail.com)

Amit (+91 9999300413, amit@whizkidzmedia.com)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location as well as our Phoenix area location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

IT Lead (Phoenix, AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Security Engineer: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=70307](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=70307)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.

Check out our Engineering Blog and AWS Post for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com)

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/oscar-health-a-new-kind-
of-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/oscar-health-a-new-kind-of-health-
insurance-company-powered-by-aws/)

------
87maza
CACI Federal - Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland | ONSITE | Mid-Senior
Javascript Developer | 90-120K

www.caci.com We're a defense contractor working on a new project to help
improve and modernize military communication systems. From a laboratory bench
in Aberdeen Proving Ground to the mountains of Afghanistan, this project
supports every Soldier, every day, everywhere.

I'm a web developer here at CACI and we're looking for Mid-Senior Javascript
Devs who are proficient with NodeJS/React stack. The project is in the early
stages so technical architecture is still being decided, would love to include
your input.

Interview Process:

Recruiter Phone Screen (20-30 mins) => Team Lead Tech Phone Interview
(30-45mins) => _possible_ onsite interview (1-2hrs)

Requirements: U.S. Citizenship/ over 18+ Must obtain and maintain Secret
Clearance (we will sponsor the candidate)

Please send over your contact info/github/resume to martin.maza@caci.com or PM
me here.

We'll be looking for junior javascript developers here shortly so feel free to
email me your contact info as well. -martin.

------
aaustin
Senior Node.js Developer | Interactive Intelligence | Durham, NC | ONSITE

Interactive Intelligence (NYSE:ININ) is hiring a senior Node.js developer to
work on our cloud-based chat service.

We make software to manage call centers. Our chat service is just a small
piece of the PureCloud Collaborate product. You can see read more about the
overall product here: [https://www.inin.com/unified-
collaboration](https://www.inin.com/unified-collaboration)

The role on my team is specifically for developing a highly available service
built entirely on AWS and use technologies like Socket.io, DynamoDB, XMPP,
Redis, & Kafka. The team is currently 4 developers and two developers focused
on integration testing.

The interview process is straight forward: 1) phone screen with team lead 2)
small coding exercise 3) half day in person interview.

You can email me your resumes directly at andrew.austin@inin.com or read the
full listing here: [https://www.inin.com/careers/job-
listing?p=job%2FovuJ2fwu](https://www.inin.com/careers/job-
listing?p=job%2FovuJ2fwu)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for over three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a few open
positions:

1) We have a leadership opening for a smart and experienced Brand Marketing
Manager. The ideal candidate would have strong analytical skills and a good
eye for the kind of marketing that would improve our brand, across all media.
Since we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for someone who
wants to to manage a brand poised to become a household name.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
brand/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-brand/)

2) We're also aggressively recruiting Customer Experience Associates to join
our growing team. We've hired a skilled and experienced Head of Customer
Operations, and we view customer service as a critical part of Rinse's
service, brand, and business. Candidates must have strong empathy, solid
problem solving capacity, and great written and oral communication skills.
We're particularly interested in those who can work in the evenings, as we are
an evening delivery service. Apply here:
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

Want to join a tech startup with a sustainable business model? Perhaps your
family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted
with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
johnrball
Spreemo - Software Engineer in Test - Full Time - NYC

Spreemo is a fast growing digital health company reshaping the way we evaluate
and select our doctors. Today, we’re doing this in radiology, tomorrow, the
greater healthcare ecosystem. We’re looking for a Senior Rails Engineer who
will help re-architect and develop our core healthcare marketplace platform.
We are committed to following Rails best practices around enabling continuous
deployment with comprehensive testing. We are recruiting for an experienced,
full-stack developer who has deployed numerous production Rails applications
and has well-thought-through opinions on which gems to rely on, coding style,
and best practices for rapid iteration and maintainability.

Key Activities

Develop and maintain test automation processes in alignment with the project
and/or organization’s standards and tools.

Develop and maintain automation plans, frameworks, scripts and metrics for
functional, regression and integration tests.

Technical Skills

2 + years’ experience with Selenium

3+ years’ experience programming in object-oriented language, Java, Ruby or
Python

Experience working with TestNG, Junit, NUnit Jmeter

Join our Team : Email your resume to john.ball@spreemo.com

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Apply at:
[http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2](http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2)

~~~
parthdesai
Hey,

I applied for the position position of Full stack developer and i had a skype
interview with one of your engineers. I was given an assignment which the
engineer who took my skype interview acknowledged and said he has passed it on
to engineers who review the assignment and would get back to me in couple of
days, which he never did. I have even followed up twice but haven't received
any reply yet.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Head of Engineering (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8)

* Senior Software Engineer (ONSITE/REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061)

Come change how 3+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there, 100% of backend
and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with known OSS
authors.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
pygoscelis
Swift Navigation — Multiple Positions — Full Time — San Francisco — Onsite

Swift Navigation ([https://swiftnav.com](https://swiftnav.com)) is building
next-generation GPS technology for universal high-accuracy positioning for
machine automation and data collection across a wide variety of industries and
applications in autonomous transportation, robotics, and unmanned aerial
vehicles. Our ~50 person group in SOMA is venture-backed and we have an
exciting slate of customers!

Our work is very interdisciplinary and all roles require strong problem-
solving, communication, and collaboration skills. See full descriptions and
apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-nav)

\- Estimation / GNSS Engineer — Algorithm design, mathematical software
development, and system integration for our next-generation receivers through
a full feature development pipeline. (C, C++, Python, statistics, linear
algebra, estimation theory / kalman filtering / optimization)

\- Software Engineer, Internal Infrastructure — Collaborate with hardware and
firmware teams to create software infrastructure and tools for prototyping,
testing, validating, and benchmarking algorithms on our current and next-
generation receivers. (functional and imperative programming - language-
agnostic, but Python experience preferred, AWS)

\- Network Product Manager — PM experience focused on developing
geospatial/satellite navigation software products, and sensor network
infrastructure. Track record of successful product delivery from inception
through launch. BA/BS or higher in a relevant technical field and preferably
experience in geodesy, geospatial mapping, or distributed sensor networks.

~~~
ShinyCyril
The SSL certificate on your site is invalid - thought you might like to know.

~~~
pygoscelis
Thanks for pointing that out. I put an https link out of habit. We're fixing
it!

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris | Full-
time ONSITE | Mobile Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

• Build mobile SDKs present over a billion mobile devices worldwide already
and used by the major games and apps publishers on iOS, Android and Windows
Phone platforms.

• Learn and exploit new mobile platforms, adapt to changing requirements and
contribute to a product that has grown by a factor of 4 in the last months.

• Find the signal hidden in tens of TB of data, in one hour, using over a
thousand nodes on our Hadoop cluster. And constantly keep getting better at it
while measuring the impact on our business.

• Get stuff done. A problem partially solved today is better than a perfect
solution next year. Have an idea during the night? Code it in the morning,
push it at noon, test it in the afternoon and deploy it the next morning.

• High stakes, high rewards: 1% increase in performance may yield millions for
the company. But if a single bug goes through, the mobile Internet goes down
(we’re only half joking).

Feel free to drop us a line at r&drecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. We're using Protractor for automated frontend testing so knowledge
in that is a plus. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it
out and try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process
and how to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. All of our
developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
ajiang
Andromium | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.getsuperbook.com](https://www.getsuperbook.com)

Our company is building the Andromium platform, which makes Android function
as a familiar desktop OS by just downloading an app. Our goal is to power
productive work for the next billion workers. We launched our flagship
hardware, the Superbook, in 2016 - a shell that provides the laptop form
factor that can be plugged into any Android smartphone. The Superbook raised
$3M on Kickstarter and is shipping in early 2017.

Andromium is looking for a passionate and experienced Android engineer. As one
of the first members of the team, you'll be afforded significant autonomy,
equity, and room to grow with the company. We are building a new type of
computing, which stretches and seeks to define the limits of Android, all to
enable productivity for the next billion internet users.

Android engineer -
[https://andromium.workable.com/jobs/328757](https://andromium.workable.com/jobs/328757)

------
khaki54
Booz Allen Hamilton | DC Metro, Northern VA | Relo Possible | Flexible Work
Locations

/\--DHS Continuous Diagnostics and Mitigation--/

 _Help us deliver on the largest and most innovative cybersecurity project in
U.S. history!_

We are looking to hire experienced cybersecurity professionals _as well as
grow new ones_.

    
    
        Leverage and build new expertise with industry leading security tools, e.g.
        - ForeScout CounterACT
        - IBM BigFix 
        - RES One 
        - Tenable Nessus
        - Rapid7 Nexpose
        - Splunk Enterprise 
        - RSA Archer
        
        Information Assurance / Security Compliance / Security Engineering:
        - Penetration Testing
        - Security Control Assessments
        - Experience with Risk Management Framework (RMF) / DIACAP
        - Security Testing and Evaluation (ST&E)
    

We are also looking to grow and train new data integration engineers who have
experience with Python.

/\--National Security Programs--/

We are also looking to hire motivated _cleared_ Software Engineers,
Administrators, and Developers—

    
    
        Active Clearance Required:
        - Virtual Systems Engineer (TS/SCI)
        - Linux Systems Administrator (TS/SCI)
        - System Administrator (TS/SCI)
        - Big Data Engineer (TS/SCI)
        - Security Researcher/Software Engineer (TS)
        - Network Systems Design Engineer (TS)
        - Mobile Application Researcher (TS)
        - Research Support Materials Engineer (TS)
        - ASP.NET Web Application Developer (TS)
    

If you think you have something to contribute to our team (even if it’s not
listed here), send me your resume directly and let’s talk.

Thanks,

Matt Park // park_matt@bah.com

------
ocs_datajobs
Olympic Channel / Madrid, Spain / Full-time / On Site

The newly launched Olympic Channel
([https://www.olympicchannel.com/en/](https://www.olympicchannel.com/en/)) is
seeking business and data analysts to join the Digital Strategy group. We're a
small team and wear many hats. While we're actively seeking junior positions
(1-3 years of experience), we encourage qualified mid- and senior-level
candidates to apply as well. We have a strong preference for local candidates
but can help with Visa sponsorship for the right person if needed.

We are looking for:

1\. Data Analysts and Engineers: Python, R, PostgreSQL, MySQL, ELK, and Spark,
but we're not married to any particular stack. We want you to work in whatever
way is most effective. Must be comfortable working with messy, disaggregated
data sets and have a strong grasp of ETL and data preparation. Bonus points
for D3 and an interest in turning data into something beautiful and engaging.

2\. Business Analysts and Strategists: Excel, PowerPoint, Word (and cloud
equivalents). Some experience with analytics tools and basic scripting is
helpful but not required. This person will help shape the strategy and
direction of current and future projects in a way that moves the needle.

Looking ahead to the coming weeks and months, we're also interested in a
DBA/Architect, a systems engineer (with some exposure to distributed systems
-- technologies we use include Hadoop, HDFS, Avro, Spark, Kafka, and Flume), a
project manager, data engineers, scientists, and developers.

If any of the above sounds interesting, please drop a resume, github profile,
sample work, or anything else you think might be interesting to datajobs [at]
olympicchannel.com.

------
philip1209
Staffjoy | [https://www.staffjoy.com](https://www.staffjoy.com) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Staffjoy is solving the most interesting problems in workforce management. We
help businesses to create and share schedules with hourly workers. To do this,
we have built complex workflows into web applications for both managers and
workers. We were apart of the first YC Fellowship class last Fall, and now we
are a 4-person team based in Fisherman's Wharf. We just opened up a position
for a scrappy, self-starting marketing professional to build our brand equity
from the ground up.

Our tech stack is primarily Go, React/Redux, Kubernetes, Bazel, and some
Python. We ship quickly and often - see what we have been releasing at
[https://blog.staffjoy.com](https://blog.staffjoy.com)

We're currently hiring:

* Marketing Manager * Dev-ops Engineer * Front-End Engineering Lead * Full-stack Engineer

Apply at
[https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

~~~
chocks
was getting a error for the Apply at link - noticed a typo - missing one f?
--> [https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | San Francisco Bay Area, Denver,
Orange County | Full Time

Hi, I'm Eric and I'm a frontend engineer at SendGrid. We deliver a huge
portion of the world's meaningful email. Whether it's an instant receipt after
an Uber ride or an Airbnb booking confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform
team works on tough scaling challenges, while our applications team maintains
an informative analytics dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions, or if you'd like an inside perspective on what a day looks
like for the Applications & Services team, my email's in my profile.

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | € 40-65K |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model.

Positions: (senior) Front End Developer (m/f) -
[http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B](http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B) Our current (to be improved by
you) Stack Ruby and Elixir services and Ruby on Rails Web apps Front end with
Vanilla JS, but we're thinking about improving it with React.

If you have any question, please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com You can
check our open positions on
[http://sharepop.com/careers](http://sharepop.com/careers)

------
rochers
Blue Bottle Coffee | Oakland, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Lead & Senior Engineering
Positions

As a software engineer at Blue Bottle, you will be essential to building
incredible online experiences for coffee lovers near and far. We build easy-
to-use tools that allow our guests to shop for coffee and merchandise online,
learn about brewing coffee at home, and share their coffee-drinking
experiences with friends and followers. We also build powerful automated tools
that enable our internal teams to do what they do best: make delicious coffee,
create exceptional experiences and deliver freshly-roasted coffee to the right
person, at the right time.

You will collaborate with product managers, fellow engineers and leadership to
help drive thoughtful solutions to business challenges and opportunities for
our website and internal tools, (fueled by delicious drinks of your choice, of
course).

Positions available:

Lead Software Engineer, Logistics

Senior Software Engineer, Online Guest Experience

Read more & apply:
[https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers](https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers)

~~~
boraturan
Hey, I am developing a new experimental social commerce project for coffee
shops.

Project is currently in "Facebook Marketing API Accelerator" and a Facebook
hackhaton winner project.

New concepts> Personalised Video offers/ads, offline-tracking, Messenger Bot
Offers, Apple/Android Pay/Wallet...

Can I demo you? Your coffee and design is great.

~~~
boraturan
BTW, the project is Alvin5.com

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. Stack: iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role.

Some testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

Contact: sbahrami@pmd.com and/or careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://altvr.com/about](http://altvr.com/about))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
memset
Rent the Runway New York City, NY, Full Time, ONSITE

We are looking for engineers with experience in either front-end or back-end
technologies. With respect to our stack, we are using Ruby and React on the
front end, and Java (Dropwizard), MySQL, and Mongo on the backend.

Our team is responsible for making Rent the Runway "run". We have a huge
operations and logistics team, and use technology to determine how to increase
efficiency and throughput in our warehouse. We use data analytics to
understand bottlenecks in our process and alleviate the pain.

We also use analytics to understand what kinds of events customers are renting
for and predicting similar styles for customers.

We develop internal tools for processing and shipping orders. And we are
developing new features for our customers ever day.

You can see more details about openings here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/renttherunway](https://boards.greenhouse.io/renttherunway)

Feel free to email me: jgoel@renttherunway.com and I'm happy to chat more
about the kinds of projects I've been working on.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Production Data Engineer/Specialist (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Production Scaling Engineer/Specialist (DevOps) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, Knockout.js, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE | Full-stack & front-end developer
positions

Hire an Esquire is a Legal Labor Marketplace / SaaS trying to transform legal
freelance, hiring and recruiting by automating a process which is overdue for
an overhaul. We're a lean, energetic startup team with offices in NYC,
Pittsburgh and San Francisco and we're building out our engineering team by
recruiting strong full-stack and front-end developers. We're rewriting core
user features to improve usability and automation. We're moving from server-
rendered templates to a React + Redux single-page application. We’re building
out our API. We’re re-designing and re-architecting important parts of the
system for the future and for flexibility.

Our current stack:

    
    
      * React.js + Redux / ES6 
      * Django 1.9 / Python 
      * PostgreSQL
      * AWS
    

Apply here (and be sure to mention HN):
[https://hireanesquire.com/careers/](https://hireanesquire.com/careers/)

------
MatthewB
Sonar | San Francisco, CA | Multiple roles | Onsite |
[https://www.sendsonar.com/](https://www.sendsonar.com/)

Sonar helps companies communicate with their customers on mobile messaging
channels such as SMS, Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp, and WeChat. By using text
messaging channels rather than legacy channels such as email and phone calls,
companies are able to be more efficient and effective while providing a
superior customer experience. Imagine you could text Comcast/AT&T to ask
questions to a real person instead of being on hold for 45 minutes or sending
a support email into a black whole.

Sonar is a seed stage company (plenty of runway), growing quickly, with
awesome paying customers ranging from startups to public companies. We have an
engineering culture and a very collaborative environment. We work hard and
have a lot of fun along the way. We're a mature, diverse group of people who
are all passionate about what we're building.

Our stack is RoR, ReactJS, Heroku/AWS, CircleCi, and Sidekiq (standard rails
stack). Some of the interesting problems we're solving are scaling our
infrastructure, using AI/Machine Learning to make human agents more powerful,
and parsing large amounts of data.

We've raised $1.4m and our investors include 500 Startups, QuestVP,
TwilioFund, and some amazing angels.

You can check out our current team and values here:
[https://www.sendsonar.com/about](https://www.sendsonar.com/about)

Our interview process is: phone screen, in-person coffee to get to know each
other, technical interview (2+ hours), and then lunch with the team.

Roles we're hiring for: Lead Engineer, Sr. Engineer

Email matt@sendsonar.com

------
slsii
Eden Health | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | Full Stack Developer

[http://getedenhealth.com](http://getedenhealth.com)

Eden Health makes it possible for a company to provide a concierge physician
for all of its employees.

We are building consumer-grade software to make it easier for patients to
communicate with their doctor and for clinicians to spend time focusing on
their patients -- rather than dealing with billing and other administrative
work.

We're looking for a full-stack developer who is interested in joining a small
team (with big ambitions) to help build our product from the ground up. You
will have flexibility and control over our tech stack. You will work closely
with our doctors, nurses, patients, and the founding team to develop our
technology products that have a direct impact on the health and happiness of
our patients and their families.

Current tech stack: Node.js, React.js, Swift, (Java upcoming)

If you're interested or have questions, please email scott@getedenhealth.com

Keywords: JavaScript, fullstack, NYC, iOS, Android, healthcare

------
jonhearty
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi, everyone! Jon from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (almost 2 years ago) from some great investors, including
Google Ventures, Mark Cuban, and the recently announced Kobe Bryant!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we went to Vegas when we hit a big milestone and now we
have HUGE plans for the next) and we're having a blast building amazing
solutions for sales and marketing teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments!

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email Katrina (katrina@datanyze.com) or check out some of our open
roles as well as the team that got us to where we are today:

[https://www.datanyze.com/our-team](https://www.datanyze.com/our-team)

------
chrisng
Enlitic ([http://www.enlitic.com](http://www.enlitic.com)) | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site

We are a small team building applying machine learning to medicine to help
doctors make medical decisions faster and more accurately. We are building
deep learning models to detect deadly diseases.

Want to improve patient outcomes, join enlitic!

We work in python, flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, ansible, theano We have 5
Engineering Roles open:

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/29bubzc](http://bit.ly/29bubzc))

\- Full Stack/Front End Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/296c1wq](http://bit.ly/296c1wq))

\- Deep Learning Researcher: ([http://bit.ly/29bt84C](http://bit.ly/29bt84C))

\- Deep Learning Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/29hGX0X](http://bit.ly/29hGX0X))

\- DevOps Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/2bLQivl](http://bit.ly/2bLQivl))

------
zachsnow
San Francisco, CA | FareHarbor | ONSITE

FareHarbor is hiring for a variety of product positions at our San Francisco
office. From front-end engineering to product design and management, we'd love
for you to join our tight-knit team building a best-in-class product in the
activities and tourism industry. (See:
[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/))

FareHarbor providers reservation, operations, and logistics software to
thousands of activities and tourism providers across the nation and beyond. We
built this company from the ground up, have been revenue generating since day
one, and are now on track to over $1B in bookings in the next 12 months.

The product team is small -- 10 people of a 100-person-strong team -- and
intensely focused on product and client experience. If you're excited about
building top-notch software for an interesting and exciting industry, drop us
a line with a bit about yourself and the work you do at
jobs+product@fareharbor.com.

------
mahillon
Kamcord - iOS Engineer - Full Time - San Francisco

At Kamcord, we’d like to fundamentally change how people share the internet.
We let you record a 15 second video reaction to anything you see on your
phone. You share what is on your screen, from a news article to a funny
YouTube video to your favorite playlist, along with overlays for your face and
voice. Instagram and Snapchat have built massive communities around the front
and back cameras of your phone. We pioneered mobile screen capture and are
building a community for the third camera on your phone: the screen. We’re a
team of 40+ and have landed $35M in funding.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Own significant portions of the product from conception to App Store submission. * Work with the product and design team to plan and prioritize future app features.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

* Driven team player who doesn’t need hand-holding to get things done. We love folks that own things 110%. * Deep understanding of Swift, Objective-C and iOS programming best practices. * “Close enough” doesn’t cut it at Kamcord. We want people who obsess over user experience and pixel perfection.

BONUS POINTS

* You've built and shipped quality iOS apps. * Solid working knowledge of testing frameworks and build systems for iOS apps. * Experience designing robust client-server APIs. * You are an expert with multi-threaded code. You eat race conditions for breakfast.

WHY JOIN US?

* Catered lunch and dinner, in addition to a fully stocked snack pantry. * You’ll join at the ground level, move fast and make an immediate, measurable impact. * Recognized by San Francisco Business Times and Silicon Valley Business Journal among "Best Places to Work in 2016".

If interested in applying, please email vic@kamcord.com

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London | ONSITE | Full-Time | Go (Golang)

<< Email address is in my profile >> / Apply at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
ingestion & delivery team based in Covent Garden (London).

Our platform enables Brightcove customers to upload videos, ingest them and
prepare them for delivery on multiple channels. Fluency up and down the stack
and good operational knowledge of scalable platforms in the cloud will serve
you well in this role.

We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and fun people who have a
desire to work in a fast paced environment building scalable cloud based
services for video processing and streaming.

Requirements:

\- Experience in Go is a plus, but we're also happy to train people.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

\- Need to be comfortable working with Linux and have a good understanding of
OS internals.

------
asher
Shopkick | Redwood City CA, Seattle, Toronto | iOS, Android and Server
Engineers | On-Site Full-Time | INTERN VISA

We're a well-funded post-acquisition startup providing a mobile app to
millions of brick and mortar shoppers. Our app helps shoppers save money and
discover products, and helps brands and retailers reach shoppers.

Our main office is in Redwood City, between Palo Alto and San Francisco, right
next to the train station. We're in a downtown area with lots of coffee and
restaurants.

We're looking for iOS, Android, Server and Data engineers.

Our interview process is a phone screen with an engineer and a day of on-site
interviews. I think we generally prioritize intelligence, culture fit, and
communication ability over domain specific knowledge; however we obviously
expect a senior Android dev to know a lot about Android. If you're
experienced, expect a deep discussion about something on your resume.

Server Technologies: Python, Pylons, Thrift, SQLAlchemy, MySQL, Redis. For
Data: Hadoop, Scala, Spark, Vertica

Ping us at jobs@shopkick.com if you're interested.

~~~
ohstopitu
I noticed that you mentioned Toronto in your title...however, the career page
does not seem to mention Toronto at all.

Would any of the position be located in Toronto?

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
abimaelmartell
LoanHero | San Diego, CA | Onsite | [http://loanhero.com](http://loanhero.com)

LoanHero is an innovative, venture-backed, financial technology company with
an experienced team, headquartered right here in San Diego. LoanHero’s
disruptive lending platform solves a multi-billion dollar problem. Our mission
is to provide the best financing option for the consumer, merchant, and lender
at the point of sale. Our strategy allows LoanHero to offer the most
competitive loan products available for all levels of credit, allowing us to
be Heroes to the customers we serve. In just a short time, LoanHero’s concept
has gained significant traction among investors and large nontraditional
lenders as well as among merchants who have validated our business strategy.
The company is poised to be the newest innovation merging marketplace lending
and consumer finance.

We're currently looking for a experienced web developer: Ruby on Rails/Angular

If you are interested, please contact me at abimael@loanhero.com

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound | Full-time, onsite, in Santa Clara US or San Francisco US or
Toronto Canada

Senior Software Engineer (iOS/Android/API/NLU/Web) and more:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

I'm a Data Engineer/Hacker at SoundHound. We're building the worlds best
speech recognition and understanding platform that other companies use in
their apps, websites and hardware. Working with some big partners and
expanding fast.

Hound came out of beta recently, as well as our speech platform Houndify.
We're hiring in many more roles than the ones I listed here so check out our
apps, API and our careers page!

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/videos)

------
pliguori
Allianz - Global Data & Analytics | Munich (Germany) ONSITE | DevOps Big Data
Engineer

Global Data & Analytics is the Allianz department responsible for the Big Data
strategy at Allianz worldwide. We're looking for an experienced DevOps to join
our team and work on our state-of-the-art platform. We really believe in
opensource and every member of our team is a valuable contributor on projects
like Spark, Nomad, Zeppelin. The interview process consists of a bonus
(optional) take-home challenge, a half-hour call and an on-site interview.

Our stack: private cloud platform running with
Nomad/Consul/Docker/Ansible/Gitlab-CI.

Email: pietro.liguori@allianz.com

Language: English

Detailed job description:
[https://jobs.allianz.com/sap/bc/bsp/sap/zhcmx_erc_ui_ex/?tit...](https://jobs.allianz.com/sap/bc/bsp/sap/zhcmx_erc_ui_ex/?title=Big-
Data-Engineer-\(m/f\)-for-Global-Data--
amp;-Analytics&jobId=76562B4401031ED69A8C2093E38CD288)

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE or REMOTE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles:

Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

~~~
mod
Your software engineer and senior software engineer listings are exactly the
same, with the small exception of seniors requiring "a ton" of experience vs
2+ years.

You expect both to have led teams etc.

------
jmeller
Kolide | [https://kolide.co](https://kolide.co) | Cambridge, MA | Full-Time,
onsite

Kolide is a platform that enables you to ask computers important questions,
get back immediate answers, and take decisive action. Kolide does all this by
leveraging the awesome power of Facebook’s osquery framework and extending it
with built-in security and operations expertise. Mike Arpaia, the creator of
osquery at FB is a co-founder. Investment was lead by the creator of Snorby,
Dustin Webber, and that investment was matched new practitioner lead
Hack/Secure investment syndicate.

Anyone interested in joining a dream team cyber security company at an early
(yet well funded) stage should consider reaching out.

Stack: Golang, React, Docker

We need Golang back-end engineers and we need a front-end dev comfortable with
React. Check out the job details at
[https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs](https://angel.co/kolideco/jobs).

Get in touch with me directly jason@kolide.co

------
turbomerl
Huq Industries | London | Senior Data Engineer | ONSITE | £50k-85k

Huq provides real world, real time consumer insights at unprecedented scale.
[https://huq.io](https://huq.io)

We are looking for senior data engineers to help build out our data pipelines
and warehouses. We are a small, highly capable and efficient team with a great
working environment in Central London.

Full job spec : [https://huq.io/openings/2016/08/24/senior-data-
engineer/](https://huq.io/openings/2016/08/24/senior-data-engineer/)

Currently we use Python, Django and Postgres but will be moving to more
scaleable architecture.

Interviews will be in person and will comprise a technical test, technical
interview and informal discussion with the senior team.

Please contact isambard@huq.io with CV and SO/Github links.

------
voto
VOTO - REMOTE

VOTO is about tackling tough development challenges through basic mobile
technology: we’re helping amplify the voices of 3 billion people not yet on
the internet, making sure their feedback reaches the organizations that serve
them, and connecting them to the daily information they need. We build
technology and expertise to do mobile surveys, messaging campaigns and
hotlines through the basic mobile phone channels most able to engage hard-to-
reach audiences.

We are looking for:

(1) Director of Product Design: You will lead the design of user workflow and
user experience across the web application. You will provide expert input to
the engineering team on new feature designs, and also manage the product
feature roadmap. Ideally, you will be strong in front-end engineering, so they
can get hands-on in directly prototyping new features, working within the
engineering team, and avoiding a design-to-engineering translation layer. More
info:
[https://www.votomobile.org/careers/](https://www.votomobile.org/careers/)

(2) Front End Engineer: You will be responsible for building client-side
functionality of the VOTO web application. You will work on rich, Javascript-
intensive user interfaces, including VOTO’s “Trees” – a powerful in-browser
visual programming tool that empowers our partners to “draw” virtually any
kind of mobile engagement with end-users they can imagine. You will be
empowered to cover a range of roles from requirements analysis to UI design to
implementation in code. More info:
[https://www.votomobile.org/careers/](https://www.votomobile.org/careers/)

Candidates should be open to significant global travel to ensure they can
attend a thorough in-person orientation, and routinely build in-person
relationships with their team.

~~~
charles98102
Your website also lists a Senior Full Stack Engineer role. Are you still
looking for this position? Thanks

~~~
voto
Yes we are.

------
fblp
Zenbooth | San Francisco | On-site part time or full time | Business
development and Woodworkers.

Zenbooth is the first company in the US that makes privacy phone booths for
open offices. (See a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuxHTm_p2FI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuxHTm_p2FI))

There's so much demand from startups for our product we get customers from job
ads like this! We've profitable, and this is a great opportunity to switch
from software to physical products.

We're making our first two hires:

1\. Business development / ops - building processes and organizing for the
whole customer lifecycle - from lead capture to post-delivery.

2\. Phone booth carpentry / "engineering" ;). You’ll be building these phone
booths and helping improve the production process and tooling. Previous
enthusiasm for woodworking and the ability to lift 80lb+ is required for this
role.

We've just moved into a large workshop in SF that you'll work from.

If you're interested, email jobs@zenbooth.net

------
syrneus
Klaviyo | Boston, MA - Full time ONSITE

Klaviyo is hiring for Site Reliability Engineers (SRE), Python/fullstack
engineers, Support Engineers and for Product Designers.

We're one of the best kept tech startup secrets in Boston--we're profitable
and are growing very quickly. Plus, even the CEO codes.

Our Tech stack

    
    
      * Python / Django / Celery
    
      * Cassandra / Aurora / MySQL
    
      * Redis, RabbitMQ 
    
      * Amazon Web Services (AWS)
    
      * LESS/SASS, Backbone.js, React, etc.
    
      * Android, iOS apps and API Integrations
    

We're working hard to make e-mail and other ways ecommerce ships engage with
customers incredibly relevant and less spammy. Billions of events processed in
real-time monthly. Businesses have lots of data. More than they know. We put
it to work.

More details are on www.klaviyo.com or here:

    
    
      https://angel.co/klaviyo/jobs/162918-site-reliability-engineer
    
      https://angel.co/klaviyo/jobs/84434
    

Feel free to ping me for details.

------
marinosbern
Parachute | Engineer | New York or Remote | Full Time, Part Time, Visa |
[https://parachute.live](https://parachute.live)

Parachute is building the future of emergency management. The Parachute app
livestreams your location, audio and video to your friends and loved ones in
the event of an emergency. The Parachute platform provides organizations with
the tools they need to handle emergencies faster and smarter. Our technology
has been featured on the App Store, TechCrunch, CSI: Cyber and more, and
people all around the world rely on us every day for their personal safety.

We are looking for engineers with experience in at least one of { iOS |
Android | video/graphics/codecs | hardware/Bluetooth | web/frontend |
backend/services/APIs | security } and a passion for writing simple, clean,
performant, well-tested code fast.

If you are interested in building the software and hardware that keeps the
world safe, reach out us at jobs@parachute.live

------
cedsav
Infrastructure-Operations Engineer | FormAssembly.com | REMOTE

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form building and data processing service
designed for the Enterprise. We're remote-first, lean, bootstrapped,
profitable, and growing rapidly - thanks to our impressive roster of
customers.

We are looking for an Infrastructure-Operations Engineer to help support and
improve FormAssembly. To succeed, you'll need solid Linux skills, experience
with high-availability cloud-based environments, PHP-based application stacks
(such as nginx and php-fpm), and a comfort investigating any problem and
asking for help when needed. Experience with security and compliance a plus.

We offer a competitive salary with stock options in a growth stage company,
health benefits, 401K, 4 weeks paid vacation time.

Position is full-time remote. To learn more about the position and apply, go
to
[https://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/326221](https://formassembly.workable.com/jobs/326221)

------
billhendricksjr
TaxAct | Cedar Rapids, IA and Irving, TX | Product Manager

TaxAct is the 3rd largest provider of DIY tax software, competing with
Intuit's TurboTax and H&R Block. I just started as VP of Product and I'm
hiring two product managers to join my team and reinvent tax software, one in
Cedar Rapids and one in Irving. I would consider remote with travel for the
right candidates.

Apply at reqs below or email me your resume and LI profile to
bill.hendricks@taxact.com.

[http://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=INFOSPACE&cws=39&rid=413)

[http://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=INFOSPACE&cws=39&rid=453)

------
pquerna
ScaleFT | SF | Software Engineer | ONSITE

ScaleFT is a software security startup. We have created a new model of device
attestation with ephemeral certificates for SSH & RDP (today), to provide
authentication, authorization and user management.

If you already know about Google's BeyondCorp papers, then you will understand
how it works quickly.

We are looking for full time Staff Engineers in San Francisco.

# Client Engineer

This role is primarily in Go, but there is a mix of platform specific C,
ObjectiveC and C#. Generalists & systems people have fun here.

The ScaleFT client software encompasses our ScaleFT Server Agent (sftd), our
command line tools (sft), and our native client user interfaces on macOS,
Windows, Linux, ChromeOS and FreeBSD. Our client software is how our customers
interact with the ScaleFT platform, with the goal of make managing cloud
infrastructure safer and more secure. This client software integrates our
platform’s certificates into the native operating systems cryptographic stores
(eg, Keychain on macOS).

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-
client/](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-client/)

# Backend Engineer

This role is primarily in Go. This role is focused on adding features and
scaling the ScaleFT platform, which we sell as both a SaaS and on-premise.
Experience with PKI is a major plus:

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-
servi...](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-services/)

If you are interested, introduce yourself with an email to
careers@scaleft.com, or I'm pquerna on freenode or gophers slack.

------
steakunderscore
Vigilant Global | Montreal, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE Vigilant Global
combines new and emerging technologies with sound and forward thinking
strategies. A strong focus on research and development has allowed the firm to
expand in the rapidly changing environment of electronic markets. Vigilant
Global is among the top employers in Montreal for 2016.

What are we looking for?

    
    
      * Bachelors Degree in Computer Science or Computer Engineering.
      * Strong experience with one or more dynamic languages (Python, Ruby, JavaScript).
      * Some experience with one or more web application frameworks (Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Django/Flask, AngularJS).
      * Experience with provisioning tools (Ansible, Chef) an asset.
      * Innovative thinking and problem solving.
    

Apply online at
[http://www.vigilantglobal.com/en/careers](http://www.vigilantglobal.com/en/careers)

------
tarveentomo
We're an e-commerce tech start-up based in San Francisco, looking for quality
engineers to join our dev team. We're a diverse, socially-saavy group from a
variety of backgrounds. Our CTO is hands-on and engaged with what we do,
offering insightful feedback without the tedious micro-managing. We're data-
driven and value learning, testing, and getting it done together. Our team
sits in the best part of the office with the sweetest views of the city. We
have all the resources we need to execute effectively, and are a few steps
away from of all the fun stuff, too (healthy food, hydration, and a sleepy
three-legged dog who loves belly rubs). The company has managed to harness a
fickle audience, and now it's our job to give them the experience of their
lives. Come join us.

Check out our opening here:
[http://careers.touchofmodern.com/#jobvite](http://careers.touchofmodern.com/#jobvite)

------
tarveentomo
We're an e-commerce tech start-up based in San Francisco, looking for quality
engineers to join our dev team. We're a diverse, socially-saavy group from a
variety of backgrounds. Our CTO is hands-on and engaged with what we do,
offering insightful feedback without the tedious micro-managing. We're data-
driven and value learning, testing, and getting it done together. Our team
sits in the best part of the office with the sweetest views of the city. We
have all the resources we need to execute effectively, and are a few steps
away from of all the fun stuff, too (healthy food, hydration, and a sleepy
three-legged dog who loves belly rubs). The company has managed to harness a
fickle audience, and now it's our job to give them the experience of their
lives. Come join us.

Check out openings here:
[http://careers.touchofmodern.com/#jobvite](http://careers.touchofmodern.com/#jobvite)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build better teams. We use predictive analytics and
large volumes of data to help companies like Tesla, Facebook, and Genentech
hire better and faster. We also care deeply about promoting diversity in tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Data Engineer

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, PostgreSql, MySQL, Redis, Javascript,
Lambda, Spark, Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, AWS, and more. We work on
interesting problems like predicting when someone will leave their job and
matching people to jobs. There's a large market opportunity for a fast-moving,
modern HR company, and we have a lot of growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
kibaekr
OnboardIQ (YC S15) | [https://onboardiq.com/](https://onboardiq.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | Frontend & Backend Engineers, Data Scientist | On-site |
Fulltime

OnboardIQ is a hiring automation platform for companies employing lots of
hourly workers — think delivery companies, retail, call centers, and service
marketplaces. We went through Y Combinator’s batch last summer (S15), raised a
$3.3m seed round, and we’ve grown tremendously in the past year.

On the surface, we're a b2b software tool. Underneath the hood, we've
collected approx. million applicants by serving as the backend that processes
every single one of our customer's hourly-workforce applicants, and we've
started to build algorithms that can predict hire rates and retention of
applicants in a service economy that is characterized by unpredictable labor.

Our stack is in Ruby on Rails + React.

Ping me at keith [at] onboardiq.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line!

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Brighton, UK | Python Web Developer (mainly back-end) |
[http://www.gamer-network.net/](http://www.gamer-network.net/) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We are looking for talented Python developers at all skill levels to grow our
in-house development team. We are building a bespoke, scalable content
platform as the backbone of our award winning editorial offerings. The
platform will deal with 100s of millions of pageviews per month and run our
industry leading editorial sites, including; Eurogamer.net, Gamesindustry.biz,
USGamer.net and many more.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about Python and excited about
working in a fast moving games media company. We’re offering the opportunity
to shape our editorial offerings in a very relaxed, friendly environment. The
company is highly cross-functional; developers work closely with editorial,
commercial and events teams. Gamer Network runs EGX - the largest consumer
games event in the UK - and all members of the development team have the
opportunity to go along to help out.

Some things about our culture: * Friday at Four - weekly wind-down with beers
in the office * Work-from-cafe/home if you need a break from the office * Help
run EGX (if you want to!) * Standing desks on request! * Get an idea,
prototype it, pitch it!

Your ideal stack (you don’t need all of these things!): * Python (virtualenv,
python3) * Django * MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch * Scalable web stack:
Redis, Varnish, Celery, Messaging/Queueing, Restful APIs * Git/Github/Gitlab *
Any devops (Ansible, Linux) is a bonus

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: careers@gamer-network.net

------
cogg
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions. Our goal is to create the
best online services for filling and finding jobs.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit:
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
sophacles
Veriflow | Champaign, IL and San Jose, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | Multiple
positions

Veriflow is the first networking company to use formal verification to
eliminate change-induced network outages and breaches. The company was created
by a team of computer science professors and Ph.D. students at the University
of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and is backed by New Enterprise Associates
(NEA), Menlo Ventures, the National Science Foundation and the U.S. Department
of Defense. The company is headquartered in San Jose, California. To learn
more, visit veriflow.net and follow us on Twitter @veriflowsystems. We are
growing our team after a successful Series A round to meet customer demand,
scale our product to bigger networks and create a rock-solid system for our
customers.

Open Positions

* Software Engineer

* Sysadmin/Devops

* Senior Frontend Developer

* QA Lead

See our jobs page at:
[https://www.veriflow.net/careers/](https://www.veriflow.net/careers/) or feel
free to contact me directly for more info.

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with REMOTE a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also
welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students. We
are interested in solving problems efficiently, and our polyglot architecture
includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
melvinmt
Wag! | Los Angeles | Onsite | Fulltime |
[https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com)

We're a fast-growing on-demand dog walking startup and we're currently
operating in LA, NYC, SF, DC, Chicago, Austin, Seattle and San Diego. Our HQ
is conveniently located on the Sunset Strip (West Hollywood) and we're backed
by several top VCs.

Our tech stack: backend API (PHP/Laravel), iOS apps (Obj-C), Android apps
(Java/Javascript), web app (Angular) and internal tools that use React/Redux.

We're looking for pragmatic full stack engineers who are tech agnostic and not
afraid to work on multiple parts of our stack and willing to learn new things
when required.

We aim not to take up too much of your time so interview process is: 15 min
online code challenge, 2 phone screens and an on-site interview (3 hrs max).

If you are interested, please email me directly at melvin@wagwalking.com with
links to your LinkedIn and any interesting things you've worked on.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 60,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 115 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | [http://twinelabs.com](http://twinelabs.com) | Philadelphia or
REMOTE | INTERNS

Twine builds software that helps companies connect the right employees. We
create internal mobility and mentorship programs to improve retention of top
talent. Powering our software is a predictive engine for successful
professional relationships.

We're a bootstrapped HR analytics startup, early but with revenue. We're
hiring for two roles for this fall (part-time or internship):

== Data Scientist ==

We have access to unique data sets on people and how they interact inside
organizations. You’ll be responsible for exploring this data for insights,
working with (and helping to build) an analytics framework that evaluates our
matching algorithms. We use Python and R.

== Front-End Engineer ==

You’ll design and build components of our web application, including
improvements to our admin analytics dashboard. We use Django and D3.js.

Email us at team@twinelabs.com with a brief (1 paragraph) description of your
interest.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
50,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We're growing quickly and have an expanding number of vacancies across our
engineering organisation:

* Senior full-stack engineers

* Senior operations engineer (Ops) - Unix/Linux, Puppet, low-level networking, message queues (Rabbit), databases (MySQL), SmartOS

* Product Manager

[http://www.freeagent.com/careers](http://www.freeagent.com/careers)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

------
veridikal
1 point by veridikal 10 minutes ago | hide | past | web | 1 comment | edit |
favorite Hi! My company, Veridikal Publishing, is a pre-seed and pre-revenue
startup in the academic publishing sphere. We are currently part of the
Founder Institute (fi.co) in Bangkok. Essentially, we are an open access
journal publisher that helps authors publish papers in our and other journals
as well as educating them on academic publishing. Currently, we are looking
for a developer interested in equity until we get seed funding and/or revenue.

So, we offer a maximum amount of flexibility in terms of technology stack,
working arrangements, and schedule. We are currently based in Bangkok, but are
a registered company in the USA.

If you are interested send an email with your resume, portfolio, etc... to
info@veridikal.tk . New and junior developers are encouraged to apply.

------
computron
Lawrence Berkeley National Lab | Berkeley, CA | Onsite/Full-time |
Computational Postdoc | $70-80K plus benefits

Want to use data analytics to revolutionize solar energy generation? This
position will collect and analyze solar materials and module performance data
contributed from multiple national labs and industry partners and use data
analytics to determine why solar materials degrade over time and how we can
fix it. This is a major research initiative from the U.S. Department of Energy
and the first of its kind and scale.

Roles: Postdoctoral research associate (lead developer)

Stack: (flexible) - Python (+Pydata stack), Flask, JQuery, Plot.ly

Apply:
[https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=82920)

------
witchert
Real Vision - [https://realvisiontv.com](https://realvisiontv.com) | Engineers
| Cayman Islands OR remote

Real Vision Group is a new media company based in Grand Cayman and operating
since January 2014. Our key business is a video-on-demand service with long-
form, specialist, curated content. The initial product offering is aimed at
financial markets and has proven a great success in the first 2 years since
launch. We are about to undertake a significant expansion, rolling out a suite
of new products and services - not only in finance but across the media
spectrum.

We're looking for back end engineers with experience in the following; Java,
Neo4j, event-sourcing, RESTful APIs

And front end engineers with; HTML/SASS/JS, HTML5 video, responsive web, UX
design. Java experience is a plus.

We are open to flexible working locations - the current team is spread across
Grand Cayman, the UK, and Malaysia. Email ryan@realvisiontv.com to apply.

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA, Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals, starting in
the events industry. We have a workflow product that members love, and now
we're working on building the network and marketplace on top. The team is
great and the work is challenging, and although we're growing fast, it remains
feeling small because we take care to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular Info:
[https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie@honeybook.com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308)

-Full Stack Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/267885](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/267885)

-Senior Growth PM: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/256388](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/256388)

-BI Analyst: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/224931](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/224931)

\--

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw..).

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco & Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. Product Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Shoot over an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and our team will get back to
you!

~~~
charlax
Uber | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time onsite | Back-end, Android, iOS

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for back-end, Android and iOS
engineers for its teams:

* Payments: do you want to build the future of payments for on-demand services? * Mobile platform: are you passionate about tooling that makes developer more productive?

Learn more about our openings on [https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-
engineering](https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-engineering)

Learn more about the teams on [https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-
profile/](https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-profile/)

Email charles@uber.com if interested!

------
starchup
Starchup | Chicago | Full Stack & Front End Engineer | Onsite/Full time |
$50k-$100k & equity

Starchup is a SaaS platform that helps dry cleaners and laundries compete in
the digital age. We create mobile and web apps that allow cleaners to better
engage customers and efficiently manage delivery. Our web management solution
allows dry cleaners to quickly visualize their customers, orders & drivers, as
well as manage their service offering and delivery system. Our whitelabel apps
position dry cleaners on the leading edge of technology and make it easy for
customers to place, track and pay for orders. Our driver apps allow cleaners
to effortlessly manage drivers throughout the pickup & delivery process.

Bring local businesses to the digital age, work with a passionate team, and
play with the latest tech.

To learn more, check out
[https://angel.co/starchup/jobs](https://angel.co/starchup/jobs)

------
jefflab
Tule | Full-Stack Developer | Oakland | Full-Time | ONSITE

Tule helps farmers grow more food with less water through precision
irrigation. Our service is backed by the only sensor technology that works on
large farm fields and can detect water stress problems before damage is
irrevocable.

We are looking for someone who can help us build our core infrastructure as
well as customer features. This includes sensor data processing pipeline,
remote sensing image processing, billing integrations, mobile UI, and web UI.
We are only considering senior engineers who have built impressive things in
the past.

Founders are a rare combination of expertise in agriculture and venture backed
software entrepreneurs.

Investors include YCombinator, Khosla Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta Ventures.

Stack includes: Ruby on Rails, R, Swift

You can apply through AngelList here:

[https://angel.co/tule/jobs/45271-senior-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/tule/jobs/45271-senior-full-stack-developer)

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
ionforce
Tapad | New York, NY (NYC) | Full time (ONSITE)

Tapad is in the "ad tech" space. We use Scala. So if you already know or want
to learn about functional programming and big data, hit us up!

[http://www.tapad.com/about-us/careers/openings/](http://www.tapad.com/about-
us/careers/openings/)

------
gcontella
Reverb.com | Chicago, IL | Full-time | On-site | Infra Engineer

Reverb.com is the online marketplace [for musicians] to buy, sell and learn
about new, used, vintage and handmade music gear. Since launching in 2013,
we've grown into the world’s most popular music gear website with more than
seven million monthly website visits.

We are currently in transition from a monolithic Rails app with a few
peripheral services to a multi-service environment with Docker and AWS at the
core. If you have experience with Docker containers, we'd love to hear from
you as we're moving in this direction.

Want to learn more? Follow our work here:
[https://product.reverb.com/](https://product.reverb.com/)

Link to full job description:
[http://work.at.reverb.com/apply/7kiCX1/Infrastructure-
Engine...](http://work.at.reverb.com/apply/7kiCX1/Infrastructure-Engineer)

------
gjcourt
Memorang ([https://www.memorangapp.com](https://www.memorangapp.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | $70-120K + 0.5-2.0%

We’re a profitable, investor-backed ($500K seed round) startup in the
education space. Our mission at Memorang is to level the playing field in
higher education by building the next generation of learning apps that act as
a personal digital tutor. Think of like Duolingo except for any subject (we
have 30%+ of US med students on the platform). Our team currently has
backgrounds in MIT engineering, medicine, educational psychology, literature,
and rocket science and hopefully you’ll fit right in!

We’re currently looking for ambitious engineers who want ownership and equity
to join us at the ground floor as employees #2 and #3.

Required skills are Python, Django, Javascript. Bonus skills are Backbone,
React, Coffeescript, Redis, SASS, Redis, AWS.

For more details please contact founders@memorangapp.com

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their web applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. Our
dashboard displays detailed information about the security of every sqreened
application.

We are recruiting new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to all
environments and ship our incoming products:

\- C gurus with a strong PHP background (or the opposite!),

\- low level Java experts, who like Java internals, such as bytecode
manipulation,

\- a great devops to manage our Docker / AWS / CI as well as high RPMs APIs
frontends,

\- developer evangelist to share Sqreen love accros the world.

We are obviously looking for great developers, and you don't need to be a
security nerd (but you will learn a lot about it here). Therefore we also have
a position for a Web security expert:

\- Web hacker, with great knowledge of frameworks attacks and browsers
defenses

Our code runs inside our customers' applications, which is a challenge for
reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration. We are passionate, we love code, we
attend and contribute to meet-ups and open source!

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails applications, and it is securing
dozens of high traffic applications.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
gratner
Troops (VC-backed, seed stage) | New York - NYC - Manhattan | Full-Time |
Onsite | VISA

We make AI-powered bots for the enterprise are backed by some of the best VCs
in the country. We are building an elite Scala team in NYC and have a couple
spots left on the roster.

If you want to work on greenfield projects and large distributed systems with
really smart coworkers using Scala, or just curious to learn more, please
apply below.

Functional programming experience is preferred!

You can find more info on the team, investors etc here:
[https://troops.ai/team](https://troops.ai/team) * Please Apply Here *
[http://bit.ly/2afEWPq](http://bit.ly/2afEWPq) A little about Troops: * We use
technologies like Scala, ReactJS, Postgres and the AWS stack * Competitive
comp, work/life balance, and a challenging/fun work environment are all really
important to us * Our first product is built on top of the Slack platform...
we're really excited about AI and bots! * Troops was recently named one of the
100 most exciting companies in New York Tech
([http://bit.ly/22KCmqG](http://bit.ly/22KCmqG)) * Business Insider wrote a
nice article about our vision:
[http://read.bi/1Oo4k3a](http://read.bi/1Oo4k3a) * We're backed by some of the
top investors/angels in NYC: First Round Capital and Founder Collective - full
investor list at bottom here
([https://troops.ai/team](https://troops.ai/team)). * We're a B2B company
solving a pain 10's of millions of people experience daily ... this means
customers & revenue & scale * I think we're a fun bunch! :-)
([https://troops.ai/careers](https://troops.ai/careers))

------
truongor17
\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale. Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers. We
value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

\----- Platform Product Engineers ----- (SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen
IO is seeking engineers to join our team. We build and nurture an Analytics
API that processes user data and queries around the clock, across diverse
industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce, advertising, publishing, or IoT,
our platform aims to make Analytics so easy for developers that they can focus
entirely on their product. Our challenge is to scale with a constantly growing
data deluge and evolve along with our user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java,
Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- Front-End & Full-Stack Engineers ----- (SF Bay Area or Remote US only)
Keen IO is seeking Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers to join our team. Our
team is focused on shaping the interactive environment where anyone can put
our APIs to work and get value out of our platform. We do this through apps
and interfaces like our Explorer, Dashboards, and Dataviz SDK. Our customers'
expectations for both technical capability and quality have never been higher
than they are right now. Languages: JavaScript (ES6), CSS3 and HTML5;
experience with Python is a plus

\----- Account Executives ----- (SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales
Representative and SDRs for a fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics
platform. Our Cross-Vertical Practice is a small, cross-functional team
(marketing, sales, sales engineering, data science) tasked with growing our
business across all verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

~~~
pain_perdu
Applying to Keen IO (after seeing them on HN) was hands down the worst
application process I've experienced in my 10 year career. Despite being
personally introduced to the hiring manager at the beginning of the process I
was give an unbelievable 'run-around' over the course of many months (I would
have an interview, then wait weeks for a response, then have a second
interview, got invited for onsite, they didn't follow-up to schedule and
ignored my requests to do so). Something is incredibly broken here. Very
unresponsive and unprofessional.

~~~
zippy786
Job post is a marketing gig for them. I don't think they go through the resume
or hire anyone, just keep posting the same jobs over several months.

~~~
zippy786
[https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/10036-remote-platform-
engine...](https://remoteok.io/remote-jobs/10036-remote-platform-engineer-
keen-io)

This was posted over a year ago. I wonder how many they hired.

------
kvarela
Sr/Lead Test Engineer | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-
site [https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for an experienced test engineer to help
automate our testing processes and lead our young QE team.

We have top-tier Android and iOS apps and an API layer that needs testing, and
you get to build it from scratch and lead a team of 2 other test engineers.

We have a super fun office in SOMA right off the BART line and you'd get to
work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/b360ee49-af37-4d9e-a9...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/b360ee49-af37-4d9e-a934-39c923d8912e)

------
jtheory
Patients Know Best, REMOTE-only. Full-time, with occasional exceptions. Core
working hours: within a few hours of GMT (current IRL span: Costa Rica to
Bangalore).

See my other posts for more depth on work-life balance (& hiring working
parents = many of us), building something that improves life/health, our
culture (collaboration and good communication, not competition).

Superb communication skills required -- we all need to be highly articulate,
clear, and at ease talking through complicated concepts with each other
(skills talking with strangers: useful, but not an everyday requirement).
Sometimes remote work tools are (nearly) flawless, but with some bad luck you
might be explaining something complicated over a choppy connection with a
punishing 3-second delay and a marching band in the background.

If you're interested in PKB's growth, funding, profitability, contracts, etc.,
ask -- our CEO is also active on HN. Or Google us. I'm in the CTO role.

We're hiring on & off -- currently we're on hold for full-stack devs; but our
lead frontend engineer is going to be motorcycling up the South American
coastline in a few months, so we need to hire someone with a front-end focus.
We need: solid JavaScript skills and you know, the normal front-end skillset;
a little behind the times because we need to support IE8+.

Bonus points for JSP experience (the backend is pretty solidly Java-based at
present), HighCharts. We're in PoC stage for front ends that build on our REST
API (to escape the Java-based stuff entirely).

Bonus points (all positions) for experience in the medical world (as an
intelligent patient counts!), as well as some history building things from
scratch.

More details (and to submit an application):
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

~~~
emilburzo
I applied 11 days ago and never received a reply.

Did my application get lost or do you only reply if there's a fit?

~~~
arc_of_descent
Is a reply really necessary. Granted, when a reply does come through (even if
negative), it feels good that you've been noticed.

I'm not sure how the hiring culture has changed recently, but I remember
around 8-10 years back, I'd send my resume to many companies. No reply, means
they are not interested.

Same with dating :)

~~~
emilburzo
I don't have a problem with them not being interested, just like when dating
:-)

But since I am applying to places I only really care about, I'd like to know
when I'm not a good fit (so I can improve in the meantime), but mostly because
so much tech stuff can go wrong (db died, email got marked as spam, their
reply got lost somewhere, etc).

~~~
arc_of_descent
Yes, my email going into their spam folder always worries me. I usually opt
for an online application if they have one on their website.

No wonder, lever.co seems to be doing well.

------
pmchorus
Confidential | Hong Kong or Paris | ONSITE

We're a small development team building a cross-asset quantitative investment
fund. We just started a month ago and we are writing the entire software stack
for data management, research simulation, automated trading and cash
management. We are backed by a big player from the finance industry.

Team profile:

• Background: we worked at hedge funds and startups

• Technical stack: AWS, Linux, Python, PostgreSQL, Pandas, Puppet, Terraform

• Practices: SCRUM, document, automate & test (almost) everything, debt
management

People we are looking for:

• Team players - no cowboys!

• Smart, technical, passionate, finance background, dedicated

We are looking for 3 candidate profiles:

• Data

•• Understands various financial instruments (equities, futures, fixed income,
FX, derivatives, swaps)

•• Experience with financial data lifecycle in production

•• Support researchers in understanding financial data and develop trading
models

• Development

•• Software engineers with strong Python background

•• Pandas experience is a huge bonus

• Infrastructure

•• No manual deployment, everything must be automated with Terraform & Puppet

•• Understands developers constraints

~~~
random42
Do you take care of the Visa/Permit for France? Any email address to get in
touch?

~~~
pmchorus
Unfortunately we cannot get visa for new employees at this point. So we can
only accept applications from people who are authorized to work in Hong Kong
or France. From my understanding, applying for a visa in France is very
complicated but it is manageable in Hong Kong.

I updated my profile with my email address.

------
jameslesner
Catawiki > Amsterdam > ONSITE > Senior Back-End (Ruby) and Senior Front-End
Developers (Javascript, React) needed > relocation assistance provided.

Website: www.catawiki.com Bio: Though we only started a few years ago, our
mission to make unique items available to everyone in the world is quickly
becoming a reality.

Apply here for the Back-End role: [http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/senior-
back-end-developer?g...](http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/senior-back-end-
developer?gh_jid=254091)

Apply here for the Front-End role: [http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/senior-
front-end-developer?...](http://www.catawiki.com/jobs/job/senior-front-end-
developer?gh_jid=254094)

The interview process is 2 Skype interviews, a take home coding challenge, and
finally an on-site interview.

------
ujjwalg
BenchPrep | Chicago, IL, ONSITE | Multiple roles
[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6)
[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-design-
engineer-t...](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-design-engineer-
test)

BenchPrep is a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to
changing the landscape of education. We work hard, eat well, and have lots of
fun. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies. Our current situation is very thrilling. You will join a small team
in a profitable start-up, that is building both green-field projects as well
as improving existing top-of-the-line products.

Roles we're hiring for: Senior Engineer & Automation Engineer email:
u@benchprep.com

------
joshuacfh
CopsForHire - copsforhire.com | Fullstack | Full-time | Olympia, WA | ONSITE

• Product: On-line marketplace for off-duty employment of commissioned law
enforcement

• Why: This is a highly fragmented, complex, decentralized, completely manual,
jurisdictional regulated marketplace that is in need of a great solution

• $1M Seed, current $1-2M Series A1, weeks away from first revenue

• Stack: Javascript (Babel) | React | Node | GCE/GKE | MySQL

• Culture: Highly collaborative team, with expectations of personal
responsibility and initiative. Our 12 person team is dynamic and diverse
(you’d be the 4th engineer)

• Interview: 30 minutes phone w/ CTO, 30 minutes phone w/ Lead. Onsite half to
full day. Follow-up if needed.

== Founders ==

David Bluhm

    
    
      - 7 acquisitions – Medio / Z2 / WorldVoice / The Gift / GoTV / WUF /  Mammoth
    
      - 2 IPOs - Digital Systems International (now Avaya) & Realtor.com
    

Andrew Finley

    
    
      - 18-year Law Enforcement veteran 
    

== Contact ==

careers@copsforhire.com

------
bsquared
Brain of Things | Redwood City, CA (Bay Area) | Full time | ONSITE

Brain of Things develops automated smart homes for apartment complexes.

We're currently hiring Jr & Sr Software Engineers, in addition to specific
roles available for specialists in Distributed Systems, Machine Learning, or
Computer Vision.

We take off-the-shelf smart home technology and integrate it into a usable
platform for residents to control and live in. We build home automation
features plus a unified voice and mobile app interface to control all the
devices. To see what we've built so far, check out our video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSy2T_fqWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSy2T_fqWQ)

Our tech stack is mostly Python and C++, with some Node.JS and Go where it
makes sense.

The interview process is one phone screen interview, then a half day of on-
site interviews. Apply by sending your resume to careers@brainoft.com

------
lihui815
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

Come join a small, agile team creating the future of delivery!

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded early-stage startup building a
fleet of autonomous delivery vehicles that are already being tested on
sidewalks.

We're looking for smart, ambitious people to help build the world’s largest
autonomous delivery fleet. If you're interested in joining us and creating the
future of autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you. Roles we are hiring
for include:

Software Engineer - Generalist

Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Software Engineer - Backend

Perception Engineer

Mapping and Localization Engineer

Controls and Planning Engineer

Deep Learning Engineer

Feel free to reach out to us at jobs@dispatch.ai or on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer)).

------
debacle
Buffalo, NY | .NET Developers | Full-time, REMOTE, INTERNS | $60-$90k .NET
Engineer, Survey Application, Junior and Senior Positions

= We Are =

Utilant LLC, a software application company in the insurance industry located
in the Foundry Building in Buffalo, NY. We have with a relaxed and
collaborative working environment.

= You Are =

Invested in your work. A new or veteran software engineer interested in
maintaining, enhancing, and improving our existing product. You are interested
in writing maintainable software and understand technical debt.

= You Can =

* Develop secure MVC web applications that interact with a database and ORM.

* Write intuitive web services, write clean CSS and Javascript, and produce appealing code.

* Clone, modify, and merge a git repo.

* Communicate promptly and clearly in text and in person.

= You Might =

* Have contributed to open source applications.

* Have a GitHub or StackOverflow profile.

* Have knowledge of continuous integration or build automation.

* Have experience with message queues or asynchronous execution.

= Interested =

Email: Jonathan Rich, Tech Lead, jrich@utilant.com

------
iainconnor
Tipping Canoe | Winnipeg, MB Canada | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.tippingcanoe.com/careers/](http://www.tippingcanoe.com/careers/)

Do you dream of electric sheep? Are Jelly Beans, Kit Kats, Lollipops and
Nougat (let’s face it, it should have been Nutella) releases before they are
desserts? Do you find yourself arguing that Open Source is the software
Renaissance, that a Nexus is better than a Galaxy, and that an iPhone wouldn't
know real multitasking if it hit it?

If this sounds like you, we're looking for native Android developers to join
us in making apps for sites ranging from established communities serving over
1,500,000 members to startups looking to invent themselves through a slick
Google Play presence.

We'll start with some basic questions over email and follow up an in person
interview to get to know you and your experience level.

------
getsec
Depth Security | Kansas City, MO | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We are looking for Pentesters! Have fun breaking things and then help fix
them. Work with smart people in a smaller security shop (no project managers
or suits!). While we are currently looking for web app testers, Depth conducts
a wide range of assessments that you will be able to rotate in on or work with
someone experienced to learn new things. One of my personal favorite things is
being able to learn from the guys that focus on mobile and internal pens, you
can grow your skillset and career here!

Interview Process: We just want to talk shop!

Looking to switch into Security?

We talk to quite a few candidates that are looking into a career in infosec
and it makes us happy to see the growing interest in the field. The best thing
you can do prior to making the switch is get hacking! Play CTFs, build a home
pentest lab, turn in bug bounties, or get yourself a certification that means
something. (Hint: Not one of those multiple choice exams! Check out the OSCP
or WAPTX) Learning opportunities in penetration testing have never been more
accessible, with plenty of sites offering courses for free. While penetration
testing is a continuous learning experience with new attacks and techniques
coming out daily, we look for candidates that have taken steps to start
learning on their own.

Benefits

* Performance bonuses

* 100% company-paid insurance premiums (individual and family)

* 401k

* Low-deductible medical insurance

* Dental and Vision insurance

* Generous research hardware/software budget

* Relocation assistance available

* Lunches paid for by company (employee's choice of restaurant)

Email: rpreston (at) depthsecurity.com with your resume and we can set
something up. We are passionate about security and hope you are too!

------
chaag123
AgariData | San Mateo (near SF) CA or Raleigh NC | Full Time | Onsite | VISA |
www.agari.com

Agari is solving the email phishing problem through a combination of Big Data
based analytics and a next generation web application that provides visibility
into every message that our customers (and bad guys) send. Our goal is to
spread the DMARC standard and ensure no one gets their personal data stolen
ever again. We like opinionated engineers who enjoy a healthy debate but can
commit to a solution. We're AWS hosted and are working hard to automate away
as many of the reactive and tedious aspects of development as possible. We've
got a nice Scrum approach that empowers engineers to make their own decisions
and look to improve with each sprint. Our stack includes Ember, RoR, Python
and Spark as well as orchestration and automation via Packer, Consul,
Terraform and Ansible.

chaag)at(agari[dot|com

------
gsvitak
[http://www.complion.com|](http://www.complion.com|) Cleveland, OH | ONSITE |
Full-time

\- Full Stack Platform Software Developer:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/115161/fast-paced-fun-
startup...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/115161/fast-paced-fun-startup-full-
stack-platform-complion) Node.js, Python, React

\- QA/Test Automation Engineer: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121661/fast-
paced-fun-startup-...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121661/fast-paced-fun-
startup-qa-test-automation-complion)

Come work for an early stage SAAS company where you can significantly improve
the process of how medical research is conducted.

Interview process is a couple of phone calls followed by 1 onsite visit.

------
bbarn
Frontline Education | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-time

We make software that powers educational institutions.
[https://www.frontlineeducation.com](https://www.frontlineeducation.com)

We're looking for two senior .NET developers to help lead our platform
development efforts. Must haves include C#, ASP.NET, and the associated stack
you're used to seeing as a senior .NET developer.

Nice to haves include microservice or SOA experience, consul, eventstore,
nosql technologies.

Brand new downtown Chicago office, mature, ~250 person organization that spans
several major cities.

Hiring process consists of a phone screen, take home coding challenge, and a
single in person visit typically. Total time in pipeline from reciept of
resume for successful candidates is usually between a week and two weeks.

Send resume/linkedin/cv to frontlineedjobs@gmail.com

------
BHSPitMonkey
HelloSign (YC W11) | San Francisco (Market St.) | ONSITE

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. HelloSign has seen tremendous growth
over the past two years, primarily through word-of-mouth, and we are now
focusing on building the future of legal agreements. We are funded by some of
the top investors in the valley, including Y Combinator, Greylock, Google
Ventures, and US Venture Partners.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

Front-End Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/239683](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/239683)

Security & Compliance Manager -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194884](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194884)

------
sghael
Localytics | Boston | Front End, iOS, Android | ONSITE Localytics provides a
mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top app publishers
including ESPN, Grindr, Periscope, and HBO. Our customers rely on us to keep
their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive great app
experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive analytics,
and individualized in-app experiences.

We are hiring front end engineers! We have a modern front end stack (ES6,
React, Redux, Webpack) and a history of front end thought leadership and open
source contributions.

We are also hiring mobile engineers with a focus on Android and iOS
development. We build tools for our fellow mobile developers and write code
that is deployed on billions of devices around the world.

To apply or learn more about either opportunity send an email to
jobs@localytics.com Check out our engineering blog: eng.localytics.com

------
gschambers
Football Radar | [http://www.footballradar.com](http://www.footballradar.com)
| London, UK | ONSITE

Football Radar is looking for ambitious, driven engineers to help us deliver
the very best in football analysis.

We're looking for natural leaders who specialise Scala or JavaScript. We
actively encourage a culture of innovation, where initiative is recognised and
rewarded.

For more info or to apply:

* JavaScript Engineer (esp. React, RxJS and functional programming): [https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engi...](https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

* Backend Engineer (Scala/PHP): [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-software...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-software-engineer)

------
zoomdata
Zoomdata - www.zoomdata.com/jobs | Engineers | Northern Virginia (Reston) |
Full-time | ONSITE

We are a rapidly emerging, Big Data, visual analytics product company, seeking
engineers for our application platform and data pipeline teams. Opportunities
for engineers skilled in - ReactJS, ES6, D3, and TypeScript (front), as well
evolving platform REST services written in Java using HATEOAS and Spring Boot
(back).

We are Northern Virginia Technology Council's 2016 Hot Ticket award winner for
Hottest Big Data Innovation. We hire brilliant engineers with creative minds,
and the drive to make a positive impact by unlocking the secrets hidden in Big
Data. With the right approach, we provide our engineers with the best tools
and try to stay out of their way! We believe that when you give smart people
the freedom to do smart things, you will get outstanding results. Apply today!

------
bqe
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Software Engineer/Security Researcher | ONSITE

We're a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're
built on AWS.

The engineers we're looking for are serious about security, performance, and
UX. We're trying to build a useful, secure app that solves real problems. Read
about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-
culture/](https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-culture/)

If you want to know more or apply, contact me directly at
sean@defensestorm.com. Thanks!

~~~
cwkoss
Hey, I'm a software engineer at DefenseStorm and got hired from a previous
"Ask HN: Who is hiring?" post. Really love working at this company: lots of
smart people, good work-life balance, and really happy customers. I recommend
it!

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

Some of you might have followed my posts over the last year, and some have
asked why I held back on the name of the company.

It is JioMoney, and we are live now.

We launched last week and are the top trending app in the Finance section in
play store.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The
potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

~~~
whocanfly
Excited by the Jio launch. Congratulation! Any QA/Test Automation roles? Where
are your offices in Bangalore?

~~~
somberi
Yes@TestAutomation. Email in body.

------
sponnapa90
PlushCare, Inc - plushcare.com | Fullstack | Fulltime San Francisco,
California

At PlushCare, we believe in helping every individual achieve health and
happiness. We believe through the use of technology, we can create the ideal
healthcare experience. Simply put, our mission is to challenge the status quo
by providing every person convenient and affordable access to the best-trained
doctors in the country. We allow patients to skip the waiting room and get
diagnosed, treated, and prescribed medication by top U.S. doctors via
smartphone. We're looking for people to join our team to help bring healthcare
to the next level.

Interview Process: 30 min phone chat w CTO, a coding assignment (~1hr), and a
half day onsite

Culture: Super fun, collaborative team. Everybody here shares the same
ambition to make healthcare more transparent.

Feel free to shoot us an email at careers@plushcare.com for more information

~~~
hackmode
Getting an error when I'm trying to send an email. Is that the correct
address?

~~~
sponnapa90
That's odd, I just tested and it seems to be working? Sorry about that

------
taitems
Kiandra IT | Melbourne, Australia | Test Analyst | Permanent Full time |
Onsite

Looking for a detail oriented, passionate Test Analyst with manual and
automation experience. 3+ yrs testing/software development experience,
ISTQB/ISEB certified, Solid understanding of Agile principles of software
development - including Scrum, great knowledge of quality assurance
techniques, testing frameworks, techniques & tools, Sound understanding of
testing techniques and strategies (including Unit, Regression, Functional,
Systems, Stress & Scale, Smoke & Sanity).

Our unique Kiandra culture focuses on continuous improvement, not only at an
individual level, but also as a team and business. To learn more
[http://kiandra.com.au/careers/careers-test-
analyst](http://kiandra.com.au/careers/careers-test-analyst)

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- Austin, TX -
Full Time - Remote

Founded in 2012, Student Loan Hero is on a mission to help 43 million
Americans manage and repay over $1.3 trillion in student loan debt. Student
Loan Hero combines financial education with easy-to-use tools, unbiased
personalized advice and repayment plans to help people become financially
healthy.

Our student loan tools include student loan data aggregation and analysis,
consolidation and refinancing analysis, budgeting tools, and student loan
repayment suggestions.

Student Loan Hero is the smartest way for student loan borrowers to repay
their student loans, saving time, money and frustration.

Current Openings:

* Digital Product Manager

* Digital Marketing Associate

Apply:

[https://studentloanhero.com/careers/](https://studentloanhero.com/careers/)

------
emcienjobs
Emcien (emcien.com) | Atlanta | Full Time | On-site

We have three open positions:

Ruby on Rails:
[https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/backend...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/backend_engineer_rails.md)

C:
[https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/backend...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/backend_engineer_c.md)

Front-end:
[https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/fronten...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/positions/frontend_engineer.md)

We do interesting work. You get a lot of say in how you work and what you work
on.

------
jdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at jack@ladderlife.com

------
yurt_
Raygun | Seattle, US & Wellington, NZ | Engineering & Sales | Permanent Full
time | Onsite

\---------------------------- \----------------------------
\---------------------------- \-------------------

Raygun gives developers the power to create perfect software experiences on a
global scale.

\---------------------------- \----------------------------
\---------------------------- \-------------------

Https://raygun.com/careers

Sales Roles | Seattle, US

    
    
      Sales Development Rep
      Account Executive
      VP of Sales
      Customer Success Manager
    

Get in on the ground floor of an already successful SaaS business! How? Raygun
([https://raygun.com](https://raygun.com)) is setting up a sales office in
Seattle – it’s first sales office globally. The Raygun Platform is already in
use with thousands of customers in more than 100 countries. We’re a high
growth, but profitable, business. We achieved this with a great product
coupled with great marketing. Simply put, you’ll be helping find new leads for
a product that has proven value to software development teams in a rapidly
growing market.

Engineering Roles | Wellington, NZ

    
    
         Software Engineer - We are always on the look out for awesome software engineers
    

You love coding to the brink of obsession! The code you write is clear, easy
to maintain and unit test. You care about the user and you get a kick out of
building features they love using. You will excel in a collaborative and agile
environment where we deploy continuously, measure everything and take
responsibility to diagnose and fix what breaks.

You'll get a good idea of our mentality here.
[https://raygun.com/blog/2016/08/the-best-software-
engineerin...](https://raygun.com/blog/2016/08/the-best-software-engineering-
roles-in-new-zealand/)

------
jamespayneuk
Cornerstone | Full time, Permanent | London, Onsite |
[https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/](https://www.cornerstone.co.uk/)

UK #1 Online subscription service for men's shaving products.

Raised over £4.5m, including £1m on crowdfunding.

Currently a team of 3 developers (+ product/scrum person) using Laravel +
AngularJS. Looking for 2 roles:

* Frontend Engineer; owning everything from overall site appearance, optimisation to making our pages 'e-commerce fast' and nifty deploy tricks (grunt/gulp).

* Backend Engineer; building a scalable web app and robust API with testable code in Laravel 5. Comfortable using unit tests, PSR, & design patterns

Based in a great office in Chancery Lane WeWork = (literally) beer on tap,
loads of events and free food!

email: engineering [at] cornerstone [dot] co [dot] uk

------
captn3m0
Razorpay (YC W14) | Bangalore, India | Full Time | On-Site |
[https://razorpay.com](https://razorpay.com)

We primarly have 2 open roles: Backend developers, and DevOps Engineers.

We are working hard to fix the state of online payments in India. Our primary
product is a REST-API that powers payments for more than 10k merchants across
India.

Our stack is Laravel/PHP/Angular/Ansible/Hashicorp. We are one of the first
companies in India migrating entirely to the AWS Mumbai region on top of
terraform.

Do apply if you love tinkering with servers, and have prior experience with
Ansible/Chef/Puppet. We are playing around with kubernetes and docker (not yet
in production), and have some really interesting challenges to tackle.

More details about both the roles are at razorpay.com/jobs, and you can send
out your resumes to jobs@razorpay.com

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 14
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

~~~
throwawayacct3
Be careful, there is no enough space in their office. It was the smallest
square feet area per worker I ever seen. I wonder if they don't violate any
related regulations.

------
prateekj
Pluto AI | Palo Alto, California | Full Stack Developer | ONSITE

WHAT ARE WE LOOKING FOR?

We are looking for a full stack developer with at least 3 years of experience
to join our team. This is an opportunity to spearhead the development of our
water analytics platform and pioneer the overall architecture.

WHAT IS PLUTO?

We are enabling our customers to analyze and understand the real time data
coming from connected devices like sensors and smart meters. Our analytics
engine digs deep in to the data to uncover actionable insights. The platform
provides real time alerting and a command center view of consumption trends,
leakage, overallocation, conditional monitoring, and many more things. The
platform has to process high volumes of real time data coming from our
customers.

WHY US?

Our goal is to develop a Deep Learning platform to prevent the wastage of
water, our planet's most essential natural resource. We are looking for
somebody who knows how to get things done. If we end up liking each other,
this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship!

WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW?

A couple of things to note about this role: \- Experience with a backend
framework like Django \- Experience with a frontend framework like AngularJS
\- Our stack is built using a combination of Python and Javascript, so
familiarity with these languages is necessary \- Working knowledge of
databases (Postgres, MongoDB, Influx)

WHAT'S IN IT FOR YOU?

\- We like solving hard problems. You will be working on cutting edge data
science problems. \- Since you will be one of the first few people in the
company, you will have a tremendous impact on our strategy and culture. \-
You’ll have the opportunity to drive the architecture and design of our
platform. Since this work is largely self-driven, you’ll have the opportunity
to get really hands-on.

If you think you are up to it, feel free to ping us at founders@plutoai.com.

------
tjc75
MongoDB (NYC, Palo Alto, or Dublin)

We are seeking staff level site reliability engineer to focus on architecting
solutions around our new DBaaS service offering, Atlas. A good fit for this
role is someone that understands linux resource management (we are currently
digging into Cgroups)as well as a strong background in software engineering.
One of the tasks we are working on is being able to run larger multi-tenant
database servers.

Containers are just one of the challenges though. We would also like to build
out a centralized logging system from scratch, as well as build new process
around how we are handling both user management + error handling.

Interview process is one technical phone screen and one on-site interview.

Please apply at [http://grnh.se/kmplc8](http://grnh.se/kmplc8) or email Tom at
thomas.cirri@mongodb.com

------
Theresep
FogHorn Systems is an early stage startup driven by the passion to
significantly disrupt and invent in the space of the Industrial Internet of
Things (IIOT). We secured $12 million in Series A funding

[http://foghorn-systems.com/](http://foghorn-systems.com/) [http://foghorn-
systems.com/news-events/](http://foghorn-systems.com/news-events/)

Current Hiring… Senior Staff Engineer (Java/Cloud) Senior Staff Engineer (C++)
Data Scientist Senior Security Engineer - Test Senior Frontend Engineer

For more information on these positions go to: [http://foghorn-
systems.com/careers/](http://foghorn-systems.com/careers/) Please send your
resume to therese@foghorn-systems.com or apply online

------
sandGorgon
RedCarpetUp | Delhi/Gurgaon, India | Full Time | On-Site

We are a YC-S15 startup (one of the few based out of India). Our mission is to
expand access to credit for the Next Billion Users - using the power of
machine learning and the smartphone. Our stack is Python, Celery, Postgres,
Redis, PySpark, Pandas and Neo4j. Our internal apps are all built on Reactjs
and served statically using s3. On Android, we use a lot of RxJava and on-disk
queues for our data pipeline.

Read about our culture here -
[https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/](https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/)

We are looking for full-stack hackers and android specialists. Prerequisites:
* Github profile * You have shipped production code * You appreciate and
respect unit testing and continuous integration. Contact: sss [@] redcarpet
[dot] cash

------
krakrnews
Tigera, Inc. ([http://www.tigera.io](http://www.tigera.io) and
[http://www.projectcalico.org](http://www.projectcalico.org)) - San Francisco,
CA and London, UK

We're the company building the first true "cloud-native" implementations of
virtual networking and security, based on open source (Project Calico, Canal &
Flannel), written primarily in Go and Python. The open source projects are
well established and widely deployed - join our Slack community to see the
activity: slack.projectcalico.org

We recently raised $13m in Series A funding from NEA and Wing VC. Looking to
expand the team on the core engineering and open source community side.

Open positions at [http://tigera.workable.com](http://tigera.workable.com)

------
JackC
Harvard Library Innovation Lab | Ruby+Javascript Developer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | onsite | full time

The Library Innovation Lab is a research lab and nonprofit startup shop
nestled in the Harvard Law School Library. We're a small team aiming for the
best of both worlds of academic and startup culture.

We're seeking a web developer to help us build the future of open textbooks.
H2O is a platform for creating and remixing Creative Commons-licensed law
school textbooks. We've proved out the concept with textbooks used at Harvard
Law School and elsewhere; now we're ready to take it to a larger scale.

Project site: [http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/](http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/)

Job posting:
[http://lil.law.harvard.edu/jobs](http://lil.law.harvard.edu/jobs)

------
danielnc
CareMessage (YC W14) - REMOTE - Software Engineering - FullTime

We're looking for a Software Engineer for our integrations team to help build
and maintain our APIs and integration solutions for connecting CareMessage
with leading EHR systems. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails
and PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and ownership.
When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and try
something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the dev process and how to
make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first! All of
our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location

More Info: [http://grnh.se/l6omh5](http://grnh.se/l6omh5)

------
dr1337
CliniCloud | Melbourne, Australia | VP of Mobile Engineering | ONSITE | $110k+

CliniCloud ([https://clinicloud.com](https://clinicloud.com)) is a health
technology startup based in the Melbourne, Australia specialising in connected
medical devices for the home. We're a full-stack technology company where we
design and manufacture hardware, develop our own software/algorithms and
maintain our own backend infrastructure running on a mixture of Amazon AWS and
Microsoft Azure.

Role Description:

Own the end-to-end delivery, performance, code quality and technical
operations of CliniCloud's mobile platform that consists of an iOS and Android
app. Provide thought leadership and technical decision making regarding
architecture and choice of technologies.

To apply please contact hon (at) clinicloud.com

------
diegomartin
SOMA Analytics @ London, UK - [http://soma-
analytics.com/careers.html](http://soma-analytics.com/careers.html)

SOMA Analytics is an investor-backed and award-winning startup that develops
pioneering mobile health technology. We are creating the world’s first mobile-
based mental resilience program, combining aspects from psychology and
medicine with machine learning and hardware.

We are a tight-knit, international family that is passionate about building
great products. From encouraging unconventional and lean thinking to
advocating a healthy lifestyle, we treat our employees as our greatest asset.

Join our rapidly expanding team and set your inner geek free with like-minded
and awesome workmates. We're hiring a full time iOS Software Engineer. You
must be eligible to work in the UK/EU.

------
Lyrasis
LYRASIS | Remote | full time Technical Lead LYRASIS is a member-based, non-
profit company providing services to and partnering with libraries, archives
and museums and other cultural heritage organizations across the country and
overseas.

We have a an open rec for a Technical Lead, who will be responsible for
oversight, management, and development of a large international open source
software project. The Technical Lead works with a broad group of community
stakeholders to develop, organize and manage the software development process,
as well as contribute code to the project. If you are interested, please
see/read more here: [http://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-
Positions.aspx](http://www.lyrasis.org/job/Pages/LYRASIS-Positions.aspx)

------
unatajobs
Unata | Data Science Engineer | ONSITE

What are we looking for?

Unata is looking for an engineer to help scale our platform to support
millions of shoppers across multiple retail partners around the globe. You’ll
work with our team of developers and data scientists to build solutions that
power slick mobile and web applications, personalized content services, and
robust integrations with retailer data systems. TLDR; we want you to help us
experiment, build and iterate on our machine learning technology while being a
kickass engineer. Who are we?

We are building the retail experience of the future. We work with large
retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing each
shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re connecting
the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital world. Unata’s
digital marketing platform consists of state of the art data analysis systems,
award-winning mobile and web applications, and machine learning technologies.
We hold ourselves to the highest standards; our work has won awards from Apple
and many industry publications.

Requirements, requirements, requirements

Solid grasp of computer science concepts: data structures, algorithms, and
programming paradigms. We are very keen on implementing red-black trees here
at Unata. Excellent understanding of machine learning systems. Understands and
implements engineering best practices: automated testing, version control
systems, documentation, continuous integration, duct tape redundancy, etc.
Feels at home (cd ~) in a Unix development environment. Can clearly
communicate complex technical concepts. Has built and shipped real software.
You know… flappy bird clones… all that jazz. Can demonstrate and talk about
their willingness to learn new things. Like that new reactive microservice
framework everyone’s been deploying on docker lately.

What are you waiting for?

Send us a note at jobs@unata.com with a copy of your resume, let us know why
you’re a great fit for the position.

~~~
opendomain
I assume this position is in Toronto, Canada

------
SamatStitchData
Stitch (Formerly known as RJMetrics) is hiring Software Engineers in
Philadelphia, PA!

Stitch is a simple, powerful ETL service built for software developers. Stitch
evolved out of RJMetrics, a widely used business intelligence platform. When
RJMetrics was acquired by Magento in 2016, Stitch was launched as its own
company.

Our backend services are written in Clojure and Java, and our frontend is
written in CoffeeScript and AngularJS. We use MySQL and PostgreSQL to manage
the state of our system. The entire system runs on Amazon Web Services (EC2,
RDS, ELB, VPC, and more).

Experience with these technologies is not required, but is considered a plus.

Email: jobs@stitchdata.com with your resume and we'll be in touch!

[https://stitch.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://stitch.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1)

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco. Full Time. ONSITE. VISA
sponsorship.

This is my team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Frontend Engineers -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96291400)

iOS Engineers -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757)

Technical Writer for the platform -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

~~~
devty
Hey jawspeak - can you tell us a little bit more about the kind of technology
you use at square?

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE - relocation available) | Cloud Services
Engineer (mid to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users. On a typical day, our
Cloud Services processes over a billion metrics and replicates tens of
billions of database operations.

You must have experience working on distributed applications, multithreading,
and concurrency.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/5afgvk](http://grnh.se/5afgvk)

------
willwashburn
Tailwind | New York, NY (NYC) + Oklahoma City, OK | Fulltime

Tailwind's mission is to make world-class marketing easy for everyone.
Starting with Pinterest and Instagram, our tools are enabling businesses to
harness the interest graph and make smarter decisions in everything they do,
from executing marketing campaigns to making merchandising decisions to
generating impactful visual content. Today, our industry leading Pinterest
Marketing, Management and Analytics platform is relied on by over 75,000
brands, such as Nike, Walmart, Disney, AOL, 3M and eBay.

Join our growing team and Take a Lead Role in:

\- Building the next generation of our Data Infrastructure, allowing it to
scale for years to come.

\- Enhancing our dataset and implementing Big Data tools to enable even more
powerful insights.

\- Using Image Recognition to capture Visual Trends across the web in any
vertical from products and fashion to travel and art.

\- Delivering Predictive Analytics that spot trends before they're actually
trends.

\- Gleaning Consumer Intent and uncovering Purchase Signals from untapped
social activity.

\- Building a beautifully intuitive product that our customer fall in love
with (don't take our word for it though, here's what some of our customers are
saying about us:
[https://twitter.com/TailwindApp/timelines/562716474574635008](https://twitter.com/TailwindApp/timelines/562716474574635008)
).

We're Looking For:

\- Product (UI/UX) Designers

\- Front-End Developers

\- Data-driven, Full Stack Software Developers

\- Data Architects

We're using React.js, PHP, Python and a host of other tools.

Email me will AT tailwindapp DOT com for more info (
[https://www.tailwindapp.com](https://www.tailwindapp.com) )

~~~
chinedufn
Oh, hey there! I work at Tailwind.

Thought I'd give you a sense of why it's awesome here.

On a given day you might pair with a teammate on architecting a system to mine
interesting insights from millions of hashtags and user interactions.

On another day you might send a few PRs over to our rollback script in light
of a recent mishap. ( _cough_ )

Or you'll have a video chat with a user to get feedback on the software that
you're writing. Really digging in to understand their problems and ways that
you might break down barriers.

Or you'll chat with a teammate about the many advantages of unidirectional
data flow on the front-end (Do I sound biased? Ok fine I'm biased)

Or you'll explain to the team why some crazy idea that you have might just
work.

Or something else! We want you to bring new things to the table!

Anywho, if any of that sounds cool, or you'd just like to chat, you can always
shoot me a line at frankie AT tailwindapp DOT com

cheers

------
bthomas
Thistle - Berkeley CA ONSITE -
[https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/thistle-1/jobs/97516-software-engineer)

Thistle delivers delicious, organic and healthy meals as a subscription - "put
your diet on autopilot".

Looking for python engineers (senior and junior) that are passionate about
healthy food. Work includes:

\- Building our consumer website, with a focus helping customers understand
all the nutrition and health benefits in their meals.

\- Ops infrastructure for designing, preparing and delivering 1000s of meals
in a day.

\- Testing new user acquisition and engagement strategies

Stack is Python/Django, but if you're a fast learner we will be just as
interested in what you like to eat for lunch.

Interview: quick phone screen, then visit HQ to try the food and discuss our
codebase.

------
brown4
Endgame is hiring SF | DC - ONSITE

Endgame is a cyber security company building a revolutionary product that will
change how companies combat adversaries. We're growing our SF office and
looking for engineers who have built and shipped multiple products to join the
team. Working with cutting edge technology is at the core of what we do.

We're looking for:

    
    
        Senior Back-end Engineer
        Senior CNO Software Developer
        Senior Software Engineer - Windows Kernel
    

Need more info? Check us out at [https://www.endgame.com/life-
endgame](https://www.endgame.com/life-endgame). Job descriptions found here:
[https://www.endgame.com/career-openings](https://www.endgame.com/career-
openings).

Email me at jbrown at endgame.com

------
jonasvp
Jonas & der Wolf -
[http://www.jonasundderwolf.de](http://www.jonasundderwolf.de) | Berlin,
Germany | Frontend Developer | ONSITE

We're a small development team working on applications for small and big
companies such as the Deutsche Bahn. We develop using Django and React,
striving for a clean API between backend and frontend.

Currently we're looking for a frontend developer to complete our team since
we're mostly backend-focused. You should have some experience with a modern
frontend stack.

See the jobs description here
([http://www.jonasundderwolf.de/de/jobs/](http://www.jonasundderwolf.de/de/jobs/))
or send me an email directly at "jvp" on our domain and we can meet for coffee
and a chat.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
engineers (from INTERN to senior level) ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Javascript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction already

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Have a look at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
tmarkovich
Gamalon | Cambridge, MA (Near Boston) | ONSITE |
[http://gamalon.com](http://gamalon.com)

We are building a probabilistic programming language to perform bayesian
program learning at scale. Learn more about our technology here:
[http://gamalon.com/technology/](http://gamalon.com/technology/)

We are looking for one Research Scientist to join our team. People who enjoy
joining our team are:

\- Generous

\- Deeply interested in the fundamental architectures of cognition and
statistical machine-learning

\- Hackers who invent, brainstorm, and build stuff that works in the real
world

\- PhD (or exceptional undergraduate) in Physics, Math, Applied Math, or CS

\- Comfortable with complex mathematical derivations

\- Proficient with Python, C++, and any other programming languages that they
encounter

Email us at jobs@gamalon.com for more information

------
thijser
AppBrain (AppTornado GmbH) -
[http://www.appbrain.com/](http://www.appbrain.com/) | Onsite: Zürich,
Switzerland or Utrecht, the Netherlands | Software Engineer or Business
Developer

AppTornado is a technology startup that provides apps to millions of Android
users. AppBrain is a platform for promoting and monetizing Android apps, used
by over 50,000 Android apps with millions of daily active users.

The hiring process consists of a phone screen followed by on site interviews.

Our company is technology driven, and we encourage our engineers to take
ownership from end to end. See [http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-
engineer](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-engineer) for more
information or email jobs@apptornado.com

------
bkwok
Coinbase (YC S13) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Sr. Software
Engineers

[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275)

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers to join us in building the future
of payments infrastructure and digital currencies. We recently hired a VP of
Engineering and have a team of 38 engineers (that constitutes half of the
people in the office) who work on GDAX (exchange platform), brokerage, risk
and growth, API, infrastructure, security, and data science.

We're built using a combination of Ruby, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis,
Swift (for iOS), and Java (for Android). Prior experience with these exact
languages/technologies is not required.

If you're interested, take a look at the careers page!

~~~
freework
I've sent 4 or 5 resume's/cover letters to coinbase over the past few months
and they completely ignored all of them. Its not like I'm some kind of noob
either. I've built a half dozen open source applications that use the
blockchain.

If anyone reading this wants a job at a blockchain company, I suggest you not
bother wasting your time with coinbase.

~~~
rollinDyno
I'm going to post this here so I can show you're being read and noticed. I
hope this will encourage people, that would otherwise believe no one cares
about their problems, to share their bad experiences.

------
dblock
Artsy ([https://www.artsy.net](https://www.artsy.net)) is hiring experienced
engineers in New York | ONSITE. Bringing the world of Fine Art online.

Get inspired: [https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-video-the-
hist...](https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-video-the-history-of-
the-venice-biennale) Open-source:
[https://github.com/artsy](https://github.com/artsy) Engineering blog:
[http://artsy.github.io](http://artsy.github.io) Apply:
[https://www.artsy.net/jobs#engineering](https://www.artsy.net/jobs#engineering)

------
milesskorpen
OpenTable - Senior Back-end (Java) engineer / San Francisco, CA / Full Time /
On Site

We're putting together a new team to build a machine learning based platform
that helps restaurants attract diners by combining personalization, an auction
driven ad bidding engine, and self serve campaign building tools.

We build core services on the JVM using Java. Web backends and simple
middleware services are often made with Node.JS. Data is stored in PostgreSQL.
Services are tied together with RabbitMQ and Kafka. We run a Mesos cluster for
large-scale, distributed applications. We're particularly looking for a senior
Java engineer.

[http://www.opentable.com/careers/jobs/?jvi=oHdJ3fwq](http://www.opentable.com/careers/jobs/?jvi=oHdJ3fwq)

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that, again :)

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our European offices - London
and Barcelona being the two newest. In short, if you've got good industry
experience, know what best practices look like, and have the drive to make
things better, we're interested.

We want to hire people interested in large-scale challenges and building new
products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a unique
position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we best use
our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? We're
particularly interested in data-driven personalization and recommendation,
exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as developer enablement
and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable,
and have been so for the past 7 years. Our CTO Bryan Dove joined us from
Amazon S3 - in London you would be working closely with him alongside some
very experienced industry figures in a cool and central location.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word / .doc format
would be ideal, pdf is fine.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a lot of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better and make us faster as a tech company. It's
exciting.

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering and Customer
Success

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission
is to accelerate software development teams. Our stack is a
Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic
build infrastructure.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Software Engineers (back end + front end) and Customer
Success Engineers: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

We have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who
are remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
ericrmr
Rock My World | [https://www.rockmyrun.com](https://www.rockmyrun.com) |
[https://www.rockmyworldmedia.com](https://www.rockmyworldmedia.com) | Full
Time | Onsite | San Diego, CA | No Visa Sponsorship

Rock My World was founded based on a passion for providing the right content
at the right time, based on biometric data. We’re building a media
optimization platform that improves health, fitness & wellness outcomes and we
do this by delivering content that reacts and adjusts to performance data in
real time.

Hiring: * iOS Developer * Android Developer * Growth Analyst

Applications: [https://angel.co/rock-my-world/jobs](https://angel.co/rock-my-
world/jobs)

------
aembleton
Rideways | Manchester, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers and Senior Java Developers to work at our
office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring MVC, NodeJS, Camel
and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi from the airport to your hotel or
conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
dan_manges
ROOT | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO or Progressive.

We started the company to make car insurance priced based on driving safety
rather than personal details like education and occupation. We're a startup —
we have 12 people and have been working on this for a little over a year.

We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how people drive. We use that to
set insurance prices. To build the best possible user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're well funded, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Rails, iOS/Swift, and JS/React. Email me at
dan@joinroot.com

------
gkop
Binti [[https://binti.com/](https://binti.com/)] | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, onsite

Binti makes software that is transforming child welfare services
administration. We work together in SF and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). Specific engineering roles
we have open are for someone that is highly-opinionated on the front-end
stack/practices, a security specialist, and a UX/a11y specialist. We're using
Kubernetes/Google Cloud.

Contact info is in my profile.

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong engineers who love to work on extremely challenging
problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our small, dedicated team
of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work on our next
generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D, client/user
interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

 _2016 Innovation of the Year - EdTech Finalist_

 _2015 Best Learning Assessment Innovation of the Year_

Cognii brings the power of Artificial Intelligence technology to Education &
Training market. Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and
get rewarded with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full-Stack Engineer

    
    
      - Design, deploy and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com.

~~~
S4M
I applied before and didn't get a reply.

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Creative Developer (Senior) | United Kingdom | Full Time

\-- Who We Are-- An award winning mobile app dev agency. www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In-- You know how to create jaw-dropping responsive designs
for websites and web/mobile applications. You are comfortable in client facing
situations to carry out face-to-face meetings and calls. Your role is to work
closely with the Production Department and other members of the Design
Department as well reporting to the Creative Director to push the agency
benchmark for quality of work.

\--Benefits-- Unlimited Vacation, The Coolest Office in Soho, Macbook Air,
Performance Bonuses (10-13%), Equity This job does not include coding. Apply
Here: [http://bit.ly/2c0wLJT](http://bit.ly/2c0wLJT)

------
hakanito
Oden Technologies | [http://oden.io/](http://oden.io/) | Full Time | Onsite |
New York, NY

We are an industrial IoT company that allows manufacturers to optimize
processes and produce more output with less input by improving efficiency and
reducing waste products. Our goal is to create smart factories using cutting
edge technologies. We are currently funded, w/ a small # of employees. Now is
a great time to get in ;) Stack: Python, React, ConcourseCI, Cassandra,
KairosDB, MongoDB, Go (nothing is set in stone, we value engineers that take a
scientific approach to evaluating all possible solutions — help us decide!)

Right now we're focusing on hiring for a Hardware and a Product/UX position.

Feel free to reach out directly: hampus@oden.io

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at …).

------
jvilalta
[http://www.educationpartners.com](http://www.educationpartners.com) | Austin,
TX | ONSITE | Full-time

\- Platform architect:
[https://educationpartners.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=18](https://educationpartners.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=18)

\- Devops engineer:
[https://educationpartners.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17](https://educationpartners.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=17)

We're a startup working with higher education institutions. We want to change
the way students and institutions interact.

The interview process is a couple a phone screens, followed by an onsite visit
to meet the team.

------
foenix
Zaniac | Django / Migration Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT | Onsite | Full Time

Zaniac[0] is a SLC-based startup looking to bring STEM education to K-8
students around the country. We utilize Django to manage our various campuses
around the country and are looking to improve our franchise-management
software. We are presently looking for a back-end software developer with
experience in database migration.

We are preferably looking for someone with experience in:

* Django ORMs (or any python ORMs)

* SOAP

* MySQL / AWS

We would prefer if you can work locally at our Salt Lake City HQ. As part of
our compensation package, we offer childcare during our campus hours for
students between the ages of 5-12.

If you are interested, please contact us at `careers@zaneprep.com`

[0]: [https://zaniaclearning.com/](https://zaniaclearning.com/)

------
pmangg
Shopify | Machine Learning/Data Mining Analytics Developer | Montreal, Canada
| ONSITE | Full Time

We are seeking developers to join our data team. Currently, we are focused on
building data machine learning and analytics powered data products to optimize
our 200K+ ecommerce stores.

\- Experience with machine learning, data mining, and fundamental knowledge in
algorithms and computer science.

\- Strong coding ability with an appreciation of best software engineering
practices. Desire to work in Python. Experience with any of these is a plus:
scikit-learn, Pandas, matplotlib, R, SQL, Hadoop, and Spark.

\- Experience with distributed and large-scale systems.

\- Willingness to stay on top of industrial machine learning and data mining
research (KDD, NIPS, WWW, RecSys).

If you identify with the above, email putra.manggala@shopify.com to say hi!

------
sabarasaba
Mycujoo - [https://mycujoo.tv](https://mycujoo.tv) | Amsterdam, Netherlands |
VISA | Full Time | ONSITE

Two openings: iOS engineer and Android engineer

Mycujoo.tv is a multi-channel football TV platform, specialised in middle-tier
football leagues and clubs, women’s football and futsal. We put a set of
technologies and tools at the service of content rights holders (being those
clubs, federations, leagues or any football competition organiser) to produce
and share high quality live and on-demand original content.

If you're interested to hear more, get in touch via marieke@mycujoo.tv. Or
apply directly through [https://angel.co/mycujoo-
tv/jobs](https://angel.co/mycujoo-tv/jobs)

------
sr_banksy
Steno ([https://clarke.ai](https://clarke.ai)) | New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE
| A.I./ NLP Scientists, Engineers

Steno makes AI driven personal assistants who can dial into calls and take
notes for you. We're tackling the big problem of summarizing content, be it
audio or text, into succinct actionable notes.

You would be the first hires outside the founding team. We're growing fast,
and experience with high velocity environments is a big plus! You would be
able to experiment with NLP, and build deep learning models to process large
amounts of data. Experience with NLP, automatic summarization, and learning
models in speech a huge plus.

Additionally, you get to bounce of NYC's indefatigable spirit!

To apply, send an email to jobs AT clarke.ai

------
TheHunter
Social Tables | Washington, DC | Full Stack JS | Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~125 employees in an awesome newly
renovated downtown DC office steps from metro center.

===

Reasons you should be working at Social Tables:

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers from junior to senior including specializations
in backend and 3D

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m Hunter@socialtables.com (Dir. of Engineering). Feel free to apply online
or email me directly to talk / get the inside track.

* Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

------
lovely204
London, UK, Red Badger red-badger.com

Full time, onsite only. Relocation considered.

Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with strong Node.js
or Ruby. We are using React.js on most of our projects and run the
london.react user group. [http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-
engineer/](http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/) We build
beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like Fortnum &
Mason and Tesco. We are lean, agile and like to do things properly.

Sound interesting? Get in touch-
[https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624](https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624)

------
njrc
Startup Grind | Senior Software Engineers | US/Canada REMOTE (or onsite in
Redwood City, CA)

Startup Grind is supporting, connecting and educating millions of
entrepreneurs each month. We are looking to bring on two additional engineers
to our team of 20 - likely one with focus on UI (strong proficiency of
HTML/CSS/ReactJS desired) and the other person for the backend (experience
with Python/Django required) to help us build the tools to make our local
groups successful and the global community tick. We would love to talk with
experienced software craftspeople who know what it's like to work on large
software applications in startups and distributed teams.

If you think this would be a great fit, please reach out to abendig at
startupgrind dot com.

------
kmeyerhoff
New York City (ONSITE). Software Engineers- full stack 3+ years experience.

Better Mortgage (www.better.com) is revolutionizing the mortgage industry.
Somehow the mortgage process still takes 49 days, costs over $5,000 in
administrative fees, and requires over 225 pages of paper and endless phone
calls with commissioned loan brokers. We think this is insane - so we’re
fixing it.

Help us hack a twelve trillion dollar industry by building a product that will
positively impact millions of people. Our company is still small, and you will
be a big part of defining the technical direction and culture

Interview process- prelim call, technical phone interview, coding challenge,
onsite interviews

For more info email kenna@better.com or check out our website- www.better.com!

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

ZALORA is an online fashion retailer headquartered in Singapore with millions
of customers and 1000+ employees throughout South East Asia. We're expanding
our globally distributed DevOps team.

You will be using Nix/NixOS to glue together a stack of Go, Memcached, MySQL,
PHP, Solr and more.

A coding test is the biggest deciding factor. After that we'll chat, call and
optionally meet to sort out the details.

Apply at [http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Onsite-Or-Remote). Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS,
to name a few) are also available at the same site.

~~~
coderabhi
Hey,

Is it vital to complete the coding test in Haskell/PHP stack hosted on NixOS?
What if I do the same thing on a Ruby (Rails) stack, with a Vagrantfile, would
it still be considered?

~~~
phunehehe0
Oh hi! (Does HN not have a notification or am I just ignorant?)

To quote from the link in the parent:

> You can use any framework or library you are comfortable with. We like
> Haskell, Nix and PHP so it'll be great if you use them, especially Nix.

All submissions will be considered. If you have a brilliant profile with
exemplary code we are happy to forgo the entire test.

That said, most of the time I end up requesting a NixOS module. Other
components are up to the you.

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools in the B2B SaaS space to simplify the translation
of applications. As our 4th engineer, you'll have full control over large
parts of our product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with
full benefits. Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

------
jtwarren
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider.

We have a relatively small engineering team at about 10 engineers. What makes
us unique is that we have a full time clinical team (mostly MDs) that work
with us to break down clinical science so that we can build it back up into
personalized and adaptive care programs. We're currently looking for several
senior engineering positions (android, frontend, infra) across our engineering
team. More descriptions can be found on our jobs page (below). If you're in
the area I'd love to just grab coffee regardless of whether or not you're
actively looking to move -- I love talking to other passionate, driven people
about what they do.

For those interested in some specifics: We have Android, iOS, and web
(backbone, react) products. We're currently running most of our API on Rails
but heavily migrating toward Scala for most of our backend/data services.
Other keywords in case someone is searching: Spark, Spark Streaming, Akka,
Python, Mesos.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at jeff@wellframe.com!

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
TaniumJeff
Tanium | [https://www.tanium.com/jobs/apply-now/senior-software-
engine...](https://www.tanium.com/jobs/apply-now/senior-software-engineer/) At
Tanium, we’re building next generation enterprise software products in the
security and systems management spaces. Our Tanium Endpoint Platform allows us
to scale to the largest of enterprises while still maintaining true, real-time
visibility and control over endpoints. Onsite San Francisco and Raleigh/Durham
| Sr SWE-fullstack | Interview: Phone Call, 2 coding interviews via internet,
then onsite

------
lloeki
ADHOC-GTI - Strasbourg, France - Local only

We're an innovative software company aimed at insurance brokers. We connect
brokers with their customers and companies, making things simpler, easier, and
faster for every user.

Wee keep on growing and we're looking for full-time developers to reinforce
our web team (currently at 3 people, 20 people total across all teams). Junior
devs welcome, although good knowledge of the modern web, Ruby on Rails and
*nix is required. Guaranteed you'll never look at Rails Engines the same way
again. Also: Opal, flexbox, evergreen browsers, Go, redis, and whatnot.

Take a peek at [https://www.adhoc-gti.com](https://www.adhoc-gti.com). Reach
us via our contact form (French only, please).

------
iencheng
Happy Dogs NYC (happydogsnyc.com) | Django web app developer | PART-TIME 10-20
hours/week | REMOTE OK

Love Django, web development, and dogs?

Happy Dogs NYC, a thriving multi-location dog daycare business in New York
City founded by two MIT alums, is looking for a Django developer for new
feature development, general code maintenance, and bug-fixing for a Django web
app which is the backbone of our operations, including internal workflow,
customer relationship management, social media integration, and payment
processing. The app has more than 50k lines of code.

You will under the supervision of the original programmer of the website, who
is an MIT computer science graduate who was previously a product director at
Google, and you will receive a thorough handover on the project from the
current programmer (who also happens to be an MIT grad). There will be regular
code reviews for code style and quality.

Requirements: \-- Several years of hands-on experience with Django \-- A love
of Python \-- Class-based views, multiple inheritance, monkeypatching? -- no
problem \-- Skill with Javascript \-- Good taste in programming \-- Postgres
and MongoDB experience (including PyMongo) \-- Strong software development
practices \-- Experience with unit testing \-- Unix sysops/devops knowledge a
plus \-- Experience with celery and Redis a plus \-- Great verbal and written
communicator \-- Strong independent problem-solving skills \-- A knack for
understanding business requirements \-- Excellent attitude -- enjoyable to
work with

Hours are flexible -- likely to around 10 to 20 hours a week. This will be an
open-ended gig -- with the intention of working together for at least a year.

The position is suitable for both a seasoned Django programmer and for a more
junior programmer looking to build on their existing skills and learn from
code reviews. Pay will be commensurate with skill level and experience.

To apply, please email ien@happydogsnyc.com and include a CV and some recent
code samples (ideally from a Django project) that demonstrate how you think
and write in code, as well as your hourly rate.

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | San Francisco, Orange County | Software Engineering | Full-Time

SOXHUB is streamlining SOX audit compliance through our SaaS platform. We
target large public enterprises that are faced with internal compliance tasks.
Our product development process leverages our team of subject-matter experts
working alongside our experienced product/engineering team to produce the best
UX/product to solve specific enterprise problems.

\- Work with Node/JS, Ember, Docker, Python and more

\- Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules

\- Contribute to open-source projects

\- Fast paced & growing

[https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

If you have questions, feel free to email me at rajiv@soxhub.com.

------
kevinbuckley
Next Century Corporation|www.nextcentury.com|Full-time|Onsite @ Annapolis
Junction, MD| Software Developer

The primary responsibility for this role would be for the design,
implementation, integration and customization of various data-driven web
applications to provide rapid insight to end users and decision makers. You
would be utilizing front end development using Angular.JS, jQuery, and
Bootstrap while still utilizing backend development utilizing Java, Spring,
and JavaScript.

Perhaps you’re more of a Front End Developer instead of a Full Stack
Developer. Have no fear; we have several opportunities for individuals with
your caliber.

A bit about who we are-

We were founded as a direct result of the 9/11 attacks and provide solutions
that integrate situational awareness, at a glance analysis, decision support,
collaboration, and other core capabilities utilizing our expertise in data
visualization, user interface design, GIS, image exploitation, and mobile
computing.

Who We Are Seeking •At Next Century, we are committed to growing our team of
high performers to accomplish our mission of saving lives and protecting our
country. •We are not a body shop; we avoid staff augmentation, and we are
totally committed to excellence in all that we do. •Joining our team is not
just a position, but a journey with a team of world class software engineers
who share a passion for using their skills and experience to make a
difference. •We are seeking those that hold these traits and beliefs: o
Passionate about protecting our country and saving lives. o Aware of the
concept of a high-performance organization and is committed to achieving them.
o Engineers that desire to work closely with end users to identify the most
critical information. o Demonstrated passion for learning and curiosity of the
world.

Common Technology- Java, Swing, Unit testing, OpenGL, Spring, Groovy, Maven,
Hudson/Jenkins, GIS applications, NoSQL, Mongo DB, and AngularJS

Required education: * Bachelor's You must be eligible and willing to obtain a
security clearance.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food ([http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)) | Foodtech Hardware
Robotics R&D | Kunming, Yunnan, China | Flexible to Full-time | INTERNS | VISA
| ONSITE | Early-stage (<1 year old), flexible startup environment where your
ideas and contributions are valued. Cross disciplinary R&D including
mechanical engineering, machine vision, food processing, robotics, materials
science, sanitation, packaging, pneumatics, hydraulics. Mechatronics PhD
advisor. This is the real deal for hardware engineers: rapid prototyping of
systems from components sourced at speed. Interns welcome. Salary and equity
negotiable for the right candidates. Email in profile.

------
jays
StreetEasy, a Zillow Group (Nasdaq: Z) brand | New York, NY | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE

We’re looking for creative, passionate and resourceful developers to help
build extraordinary products. StreetEasy is building an efficient organization
with insightful and creative developers who understand business needs and
priorities. We're committed to providing fulfilling, challenging, and
interesting positions, while maintaining a healthy work/life balance. And
we're committed to making a difference in how people buy and sell homes.

Open Positions:

* Full-Stack Developer

* Front-end Developer

Apply here:

[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings/?c=Technology&l=New%20Yo...](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings/?c=Technology&l=New%20York)

------
randwaldron
The FBI. Recent grads, and current student interns: Recent Grads:
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psp/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HR...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psp/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=7164&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

Current Students:
[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psp/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HR...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psp/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=7156&SiteId=1&PostingSeq=1)

------
saukrates
Rolling Wave ([http://www.rolling-wave.com/](http://www.rolling-wave.com/)) |
Calgary, AB, Canada | Remote | Contract Project Management

Rolling Wave is a boutique Project Management consultancy comprised of
entrepreneurs with a passion for Project delivery.

We are seeking experienced Project Managers to join our growing team. Working
on a contract basis, you’ll have the opportunity to manage a diverse client
base which includes Fortune 500 companies and Enterprise Healthcare
organizations.

Interested? grobinson at rolling-wave.com or
[https://rollingwave.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068i1/](https://rollingwave.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk068i1/)

------
rboldenfether
ADS Environmental | REMOTE (US) | Full-time | Data Scientist

We are building a leading information-based tech company. We help create a
cleaner and safer environment by bringing exceptional insights and
intelligence municipalities around the world.

We're seeking a data scientist who can set the analytical design direction for
next-generation data management platforms and related products.

We're a 40-year old startup that is profitable & backed by a strong parent
company (IDEX Corp). We have excellent benefits & a great company culture.
This person can work anywhere in the US. Our HQ is in Huntsville, AL.

Our tech stack: Azure, Sparq, Angular 2, Python, R *We are open source
friendly and open to new ideas

If you're interested in learning more, email me at: rfether@idexcorp.com

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
srajabi
Scope AR (YC Alumn S15) | [http://www.scopear.com/](http://www.scopear.com/) |
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada | Software Developer

Scope AR is focused on bridging the gap between the most advanced computer
vision technologies and the best wearable and mobile hardware devices to
provide industries with useful AR solutions.

We are looking for both junior and senior positions. This position requires a
self-motivated individual to take ownership of tasks and projects that they
are given.

We work a wide variety of technologies: C#, Objective-C, Java, C/C++, F#,
Ruby, Android, iOs, Windows, Windows Mobile and some others.

Applicants can contact Sohail Rajabi at sohail@scopear.com.

------
jscalisi
Crew | San Francisco, CA | Onsite and Full Time

\- Senior Software Engineer, Back-End
([https://crewapp.com/jobs/android](https://crewapp.com/jobs/android))

\- Senior Android Engineer
([https://crewapp.com/jobs/backend](https://crewapp.com/jobs/backend))

Crew is a platform geared for workers who don't sit at desks, (think retail,
restaurants, healthcare, etc.) We're currently a small company but within our
first year we have thousands of organizations using us daily for messaging,
scheduling and task management.

Our team is growing and we are looking for entrepreneurial folks who love
writing software that people use everyday.

Contact: joe@crewapp.com

------
oksushi
The Working Party | Melbourne, Australia | Mid Front End Developer | full-time
| ONSITE | $65-85k

The Working Party is a group of creative problem-solvers who work on
interesting and challenging projects for a range of clients. We value constant
learning, aesthetics, interaction and usability.

Front-end developers at The Working Party work directly with front-end
designers and user experience experts to create beautiful e-commerce
experiences on the Shopify platform.

We’re looking a front-end developer to join our team.

Details here: [https://theworkingparty.com.au/careers-front-end-
melbourne/](https://theworkingparty.com.au/careers-front-end-melbourne/)

Email: work@theworkingparty.melbourne

------
glev
KID Group | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite | Embedded | LOCAL candidates
only | Software Engineer | kid-group.com A small, but established, world-
renown toy invention firm, is seeking an engineer interested in games,
robotics and smart products. Office hours M-TH, work from home Friday. Your
job is to code and sometimes wire up prototypes to bring them to life. You
will be working on products including electronic games, smart toys, remote-
controlled vehicles, robotic creations and even artificial intelligence.
Circuit building and micro controller programming (C language) experience
preferred. Contact kidgroup@kid-group.com

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | San Francisco, CA/Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | On Site

Skuid is a platform that allows you to design and develop bespoke web
applications with an engaging user experience, incorporating data from almost
any other platform, without code.

We're growing at a rapid rate and hiring for multiple positions: * DevOps
Engineer - (Kubernetes, AWS, go, python) * Software Engineer - (Node.js,
Postgres, with frontend) * Systems Engineer - (Manage multiple cloud platform
environments) * QA Engineer * Sr. UX Designer

The interview process consists of a few phone screens, a 2 hour at-home
programming challenge, and an in-person interview.

[https://www.skuid.com/careers](https://www.skuid.com/careers)

------
hartror
Biarri Rail | Melbourne, Australia | Web & Python & C++ Engineers | Onsite |
INTERNS welcome

We are a profitable startup using mathematical and algorithmic techniques to
optimise long term and operational/real-time planning for freight railroads in
USA and Australia. We see it as our mission to save our clients from
traditional enterprise software with its long lead times and big bang
deployments. As a member of our team you will be working closely with our
clients to produce mission critical software that is easy to use.

We're always looking to talk to smart people who get things done and who
doesn't like trains?

Email: jobs@biarrirail.com

[http://biarrirail.com](http://biarrirail.com)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Engineering Managers (Web Engineering)_

 _Escalations Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Business Intelligence)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Image Pipeline)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Appium)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
crolek
Pillar Technology [http://pillartechnology.com/careers#apply-
now](http://pillartechnology.com/careers#apply-now)

Locations: Des Moines, IA; Chicago, IL; Indianapolis, IN; Ann Arbor MI;
Columbus, OH

Pillar is a software development and consulting company that focuses on speed
to value for it's clients. On a daily basis developers practice TDD and Pair
Programming (not just talk about it). Types of work range from embedded
systems, web apps, and DevOps. Learn more about us at
[http://pillartechnology.com](http://pillartechnology.com).

If you have any questions feel free to email me at crolek at pillartechnology
dot com.

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston (ONSITE) The future of industry requires smarter machines,
and to achieve that, they need instant access to both sensory input and
contextual data. ​Sentenai connects machines with the data they need to make
better decisions in complex environments. ​We're building the machine cloud,
redesigned for intelligent systems in the physical world.

\--

Platform Engineer

Responsibilities:

We're looking for experienced, highly motivated engineers to help us grow our
team of 6 Haskell Engineers into a large organization equipped to tackle some
of the hardest software engineering challenges in the most challenging
industrial environments.

Requirements:

\- Minimum 5 years of Haskell experience in Industry, academia and open source

\- 8+ Years of engineering experience in fast-paced environments

\- US Citizen or valid work Visa

Candidates with direct industrial Haskell experience, significant authorship
(ICFP, etc.) record, or a long history of open source contributions will be
prioritized.

Useful Skills:

\- Understanding of networked distributed systems

\- Deep knowledge of tiered IO performance in HPC

\- GPU computing experience with Haskell

\- Academic education in Reinforcement Learning or Unsupervised Structured
Prediction

​​This is a salaried, full-time position with ​competitive ​benefits
significant equity. ​​Please contact us at: jobs@sentenai.com​.​

\--

Machine Learning Researcher

Responsibilities:

We’re looking for full-time or part-time help from experienced scientists who
focus on reinforcement learning research.

Requirements:

\- Ph.D. in Computer Science or related

\- Doctoral or post-doctoral research in reinforcement learning

\- Interest in unsupervised structure prediction on streaming data systems

Please contact us at: jobs@sentenai.com​.​

~~~
sportanova
> Minimum 5 years of Haskell experience in Industry, academia and open source

> Candidates with direct industrial Haskell experience, significant authorship
> (ICFP, etc.) record, or a long history of open source contributions will be
> prioritized

So you don't need 5 years of haskell..

------
millchristian
Paperless Post (Paperlesspost.com ) - Senior Internationalization Engineer /
New York, NY / Fulltime /Onsite/ Visa

Our tech team is solving complex problems for a network of 100 million engaged
users.The technology we’re developing isn’t in support of selling some other
product—it is the product. It’s what people pay for, which makes it the core
of our business.We pair-program, hold daily standups, conduct postmortems, and
host tech talks, hack days, and workshops to encourage collaborative problem-
solving every day.

[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/261668](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/261668)

------
transfix
Transfix | NYC (On-site) | Transfer visa only Relocation provided

Transfix is reinventing trucking logistics with technology (think Uber for
trucking, the industry is ripe for automation!). We recently landed our Series
B funding at $22M.

We're looking for front-end and back-end developers (3+ yrs) to join the team.
We're working on building RESTful services, transitioning to SaaS platform,
improving parallelization, and machine learning for pricing.

Interview process: Initial phone screen with me (20 min), tech screen (1hr),
final on-site interview (3hrs)

To hear more, email michelle@transfix.io
[http://transfix.io/](http://transfix.io/)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by thousands of businesses. We practice
Scrum with 1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, keep in
sync via Slack and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa | Cambridge, MA - Sunnyvale, CA - Seattle, WA | Software
Engineers - Research Scientists

Amazon is looking for passionate, talented, and inventive Engineers and
Scientists with a desire to help build industry-leading Speech and Language
technology. We are working on currently unpublished problems and changing the
way millions of people interact with devices.

Our mission is to provide a delightful experience to Amazon's customers by
pushing the envelope in Automatic Speech Recognition (ASR), Natural Language
Understanding (NLU), and Machine Learning (ML).

I'd love to hear from you! Send me a note - ebbounty@amazon.com

Best, Emma

------
sezzle
Sezzle | Minneapolis, MN | Full Stack Developer w/ Front End Strength | Full
Time

[https://sezzle.com](https://sezzle.com)

Sezzle is a seed stage FinTech startup utilizing new bank sign-on technology
to create a new payment processing platform for merchants.

We are a payment platform, similar to PayPal. Our benefit to the merchant is a
cost reduction in payment processing. We offer processing rates at half the
cost of PayPal and traditional payment methods. For consumers, we offer cash-
back rewards for paying with debit, typically 1%.

We are looking for talented full-stack developers with special talent in front
end development.

If you are interested, please send us an email @ employment@sezzle.com.

------
millchristian
Paperless Post (Paperlesspost.com ) - Infrastructure Engineer/ New York, NY /
Fulltime /Onsite/ Visa

Our tech team is solving complex problems for a network of 100 million engaged
users.The technology we’re developing isn’t in support of selling some other
product—it is the product. It’s what people pay for, which makes it the core
of our business.We pair-program, hold daily standups, conduct postmortems, and
host tech talks, hack days, and workshops to encourage collaborative problem-
solving every day.

[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/122813](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/122813)

------
owyn
Renovo Motors is hiring software engineers to work on automotive systems. San
Jose, CA. Full time, onsite.

Renovo builds both hardware and software for next-generation vehicles and the
automotive applications that run on them. Renovo has already launched an
electric supercar and an autonomous drifting Delorean in partnership with
Stanford.

Currently hiring engineers to work on low level embedded/OS systems and high
level cloud based applications.

Check out [http://www.renovomotors.com](http://www.renovomotors.com) and
[https://angel.co/renovo-motors](https://angel.co/renovo-motors) or contact me
directly.

------
millchristian
Paperless Post (Paperlesspost.com ) - Sr. Software Engineer / New York, NY /
Fulltime /Onsite/ Visa

Our tech team is solving complex problems for a network of 100 million engaged
users.The technology we’re developing isn’t in support of selling some other
product—it is the product. It’s what people pay for, which makes it the core
of our business.We pair-program, hold daily standups, conduct postmortems, and
host tech talks, hack days, and workshops to encourage collaborative problem-
solving every day.

[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852)

------
ericweinstein
Hulu is hiring!

Santa Monica, CA | Marin, CA | Seattle, WA

Full time, on site

Hulu is a premium streaming TV destination that seeks to captivate and connect
viewers with the stories they love. We're looking for front-end, back-end,
full-stack, data, and mobile engineers to work on one of the largest video
streaming platforms on the Internet. You'll get to:

    
    
      * Build elegant systems that are robust and scalable
      * Challenge our team and software to be even better
      * Use a mix of technologies including Go, Scala, Ruby, Python, Java, and JavaScript
    

You can find our open positions here:
[http://www.hulu.com/jobs](http://www.hulu.com/jobs)

------
goo
Zoomforth ([https://zoomforth.com](https://zoomforth.com)) | Full Stack
Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-time

Hey HN readers!

We're looking for a talented engineer to join us in building a communications
product for salespeople, recruiters, and marketers. We have a stable and
growing base of customers. We're unlocking some real opportunity with this,
and we need help.

We make it possible for companies to build websites that serve as resources in
their conversations with people -- "Squarespace for business teams".

For example, in our sales use case, the company may build a "pricing sheet"
page. The salesperson can send that link out, and when their prospects arrive
on the page, their activity is tracked, and we can send notifications back to
the sender.

From an engineering perspective, examples of product challenges we wrestle
with are as follows:

\- improving the flexibility and intuitiveness of our page creation process \-
storing and serving multimedia assets on behalf of our customers (including
video) \- tracking and reporting on the behavior of our customers' page
visitors \- defining and addressing specific user personas and their
permissions

The technology tools we use to build our site include AWS, Python (Pyramids,
Celery), Backbone.js, React.js, LESS, and others.

For collaboration and workflow we use Vagrant, Gulp, CircleCI, Slack, Email,
Asana, and other tools as needed.

You would be our 3rd engineer, so you would have a big effect on both the
engineering culture and the product we make.

We are committed to making or company somewhere that supports remote employees
-- if you've worked effectively as a remote employee (or perhaps run a small
team of them), that's a plus. Right now, only our designer is remote, and we
want to build on that.

If this sounds exciting to you, please apply at
[https://goo.gl/forms/GTyISOOjTJhSoUMj1](https://goo.gl/forms/GTyISOOjTJhSoUMj1)

Thanks!

------
tijs
Florin - [https://florinapp.com](https://florinapp.com) | Product Developer |
Full-time | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE

Our team is shipping an app that takes the pain out of payments. It’s called
Florin and helps students share, split or pay bills based on someone's phone
number. We believe there’ll soon be a time where money transfers itself. Help
our team build that world of smart money and less hassle. If you see this too,
we should talk.

You would be responsible for building all our client applications for mobile
and web. That means mostly working with Florin co-founder Bas. The job is for
someone who’s into more than purely coding.

We’ll ask you to come up with creative solutions for both hard programming,
animation as well as UX problems. You love working with Javascript, but also
know how to deal with its shortcomings. You’ll occasionally need to dive into
Objective-C or Java code to deal with native bridges for React Native.

Stack: Javascript, React.js & React-native, Node, Redis

==Team==

Founders: Bas de Vries and Andre Woons. Started programming and founded their
first startup in their teens

Designers: Coen van Hasselt,
[https://dribbble.com/Florinapp](https://dribbble.com/Florinapp)

Engineers: You'll be the first engineering employee beyond the founding team

Backed: Florin is one of the startups in the Backspace startup studio program

==Interview==

Skype call with me (Tijs from Backspace) and Andre (Florin CTO) [1 hr] >> In-
person [1 hr] >> Second Interview and (paid) coding excercise >> Go or No Go

==Apply==

Full job description and application form here:
[https://florin.homerun.co/product-
developer/en](https://florin.homerun.co/product-developer/en)

– Tijs Teulings, Technologist at Backspace startup Studio,
[https://backspace.studio](https://backspace.studio)

------
mikekij
MedCrypt | San Diego / Philadelphia | REMOTE OK

Full-Stack engineer (Java, J2EE, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery,
Postgres, AWS, application containers, micro services). Building a data
security platform for medical devices (e.g. Imaging Devices, Infusion Pumps,
eventually Pacemakers). You'll be employee #1, and be responsible for our
anomaly detection dashboard. Founders have started and exited a company
previously. We are striving to offer market salaries, unlimited vacation,
health benefits, 401k, a high degree of autonomy, and no shenanigans.

If interested, google "St. Jude / MedSec", form some opinions, and then email
founders at medcrypt dot co

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Matterport develops an end-
to-end platform that allows anyone to capture, edit, and share virtual 3D
models of real-world spaces.

matterport.com

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Unity Developer / Infrastructure

Stack: C++, C#, Javascript, Unity3D, AWS, Python

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)
Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Wayfair growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched last August [2].

We’re a 10-person team solving hard problems with cool data. We’re looking for
other strong builders, especially those who can grow into leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Research Scientist (stats; SQL and Python helpful; math/science PhD preferred)
      - Research Analyst (stats+SQL+Excel+writing; investment experience helpful)
      - Senior Software Engineer (data/frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and raised a strong seed round [3]. Select
investors include: Bessemer, Foundation, Norwest, Shasta, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email jobs@ and CC me, I'm a founder (mike@).

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
ghempton
Outreach.io | Full-time | On-site Seattle, WA

We are building an uncharacteristically good solution in the enterprise sales
space. We have thousands of customers and a beautiful office in the Fremont
neighborhood in Seattle.

Lots of go, react, and ruby. Email jobs@outreach.io

------
Icer5k
KEYPR | Application Engineer | Los Angeles | ONSITE - Relocation Provided |
Full-Time

We're bringing the hotel experience into the 21st century. Think mobile check-
in, big data analytics, and IoT devices (Nest, Sonos, etc) in hotel rooms.

Our offices are located in the heart of Downtown Los Angeles. We currently
have about 20 engineers across 2 locations (LA & Kiev) working on everything
from cloud services to custom hardware solutions. Our stack is mostly Python
3, Django and Angular.

If you're interested, you can see open positions at
[http://keypr.com/careers/](http://keypr.com/careers/).

Contact: mike (at) keypr (dot) com

------
rcsorensen
Trello | New York, NY or REMOTE

Trello ( [https://trello.com](https://trello.com) ) is a visual collaboration
tool that creates a shared perspective on any project.

We're a remote-friendly, venture-backed startup headquartered in NYC.

We're growing quickly, not the kind of quickly where you're hiring just for
headcount numbers, we're hiring for quality. We're currently 92 employees
total. Joining us at this stage empowers you to help define our future
processes, what it means to be on the team, and lends itself to lots of
exciting career growth.

We’ve got four roles open right now that might be of special interest to the
HN crowd:

Site Reliability Engineer – you’ll work on keeping everything running
efficiently as we scale the infrastructure supporting over 10 million Trello
users on the way to our goal of 100 million users. (
[https://trello.com/jobs/site-reliability-
engineer](https://trello.com/jobs/site-reliability-engineer) )

Developer Advocate – it will be your mission to make it easy and fun to build
on top of our API and new Power-Ups platform. (
[https://trello.com/jobs/developer-
advocate](https://trello.com/jobs/developer-advocate) )

Growth Engineer – you'll be working to build features and run experiments to
improve acquisition, engagement, retention, revenue, and virality. (
[https://trello.com/jobs/growth-engineer](https://trello.com/jobs/growth-
engineer) )

IT Specialist (NYC) – own and manage our cloud based infrastructure tools for
collaboration across the company and support our local and distributed
employees for all things IT related. ( [https://trello.com/jobs/it-
specialist](https://trello.com/jobs/it-specialist) )

Some other jobs and some of our perks can be seen at
[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs) .

------
LeonardA-L
CodinGame | Montpellier, France | INTERNS CodinGame is an online coding
platform, where developers can train, learn, improve their programming skills,
but also play, challenge their friends and compete in programming challenges.
The programming contests are also a way to get noticed by other tech companies
and land a development job.

We are looking for generalist engineers since our platform supports 20+
programming languages, but our stack is mainly AngularJS and Java.

Check out our platform and apply at
[https://www.codingame.com/careers/programming](https://www.codingame.com/careers/programming)

------
Mattlok
Pearson Vue - Online Proctoring Team | Boston, MA | Onsite and Full Time |
www.pearsonvue.com

Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Pearson Vue is a leader in testing and
assessment solutions with over five hundred testing centers around the world.
Our team is responsible for bringing the testing center experience online,
allowing anyone in the world to take tests and certifications from the comfort
of their home or office. We’re a very small team looking for passionate and
motivated developers who can take ownership of their work, if this describes
you we’d love to talk!

Stack: Rails, Backbone, AWS, Docker, Polymer, Electron

If you’re interested reach out to pvproctor@pearson.com

------
unatajobs
Unata | DevOps Engineer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE

What are we looking for?

Unata is looking for a DevOps Engineer to help automate our development and
deployment processes, centralize the capture and analysis of our ever growing
logs, and automate our monitoring systems hooked up to our various client
deploys. You will develop and manage automation code to improve our software
development practices and the health of our deployments.

This is an amazing opportunity for you to design our automation from the
ground up, working closely with our team of developers and data scientists to
ultimately build solutions that power slick mobile and web applications,
personalized content services, and robust integrations with retailer data
systems.

Who are we?

We are building the retail experience of the future. We work with large
retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing each
shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re connecting
the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital world. Unata’s
digital marketing platform consists of state of the art data analysis systems,
award-winning mobile and web applications, and machine learning technologies.
We hold ourselves to the highest standards; our work has won awards from Apple
and many industry publications.

Requirements, requirements, requirements

You have experience implementing and maintaining developer, deployment, and
analysis tools. You have been part of a team that built and shipped real
software. You know… flappy bird clones… all that jazz. You understand
engineering best practices: automated testing, version control systems,
documentation, continuous integration, duct tape redundancy, etc. You feel at
home (cd ~) in a Unix development environment. You can clearly communicate
complex technical concepts: “Set the Geiger Powerlantern to 3!” You can
demonstrate and talk about your willingness to learn new things. Like that new
reactive microservice framework everyone’s been deploying on docker lately.

What are you waiting for?

Send us a note at jobs@unata.com with a copy of your resume, let us know why
you’re a great fit for the position.

------
ridanoflight
Fetch Robotics | Sr. Front-end Engineer | SJ, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/)

Currently hiring for a Senior Front-end engineer who is passionate about
building and designing great UX experiences.

Looking for candidates who have experience with React and Canvas based
libraries to help build real time fleet management visualization tools.

[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/fetchrobotics/software-
engineer...](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/fetchrobotics/software-engineer-
web-c38079?ref=jobs_iframe_widget)

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Front-End Developer

As the Lead Wordpress Developer at Tenfold you will build out the website that
promotes the world's first artificial intelligence for sales. Tenfold is an
engineering-driven organization that values developers who are eager to move
quickly and ship code. We log millions of phone calls through our system every
month, with growth exceeding 20% per month.

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/331406](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/331406)
Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
junhopark
Cappex.com - Chicago, IL - ONSITE - Sr. DevOps Engineer

We're a company that's focused on helping high school students discover and
connect with colleges that best fit them. We're looking for a senior-level
DevOps Engineer. Important experience & skill sets we're looking for are: AWS,
Linux, and running a high trafficked public-facing web application.

Our technology stack is Java, MySQL, Apache Tomcat and we're hosted on AWS.

If you're interested, please apply at:
[https://cappex.applicantpro.com/jobs/454331.html](https://cappex.applicantpro.com/jobs/454331.html)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | [https://www.sumologic.com/](https://www.sumologic.com/) |
Backend Software Engineer (Scala) | Warsaw, Poland | Full-time | ONSITE

We build a cloud based log management system, dealing with massive amounts of
customer data in a highly scalable, distributed, elastic architecture.

Our app is almost fully JVM-based. Mostly Scala-based microservices. Hosted on
AWS.

Apply for this job here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.V8mUPJN9...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415#.V8mUPJN97BI)

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Truebill is an early stage startup backed by YC, Social Capital, and others.
We're fixing subscription commerce for consumers.

Our current stack is React + Redux + Relay on the front-end and GraphQL +
Express + Postgres on the backend.

We're looking for an experienced developer who can get things done (code-wise)
but who will also help us improve our infrastructure, security, and
architecture. That means coding, but also some devops, etc. Experience with
data science and/or machine learning is a big plus.

To apply, email jobs+hn@truebill.com

Note: At this time we are not hiring anyone straight out of a coding bootcamp.

------
harshaw
Openbay | Cambridge, Boston MA | Full time, Junior, senior SW engineers

Hi, Carl from Openbay here. We are looking for a couple of rails engineers to
help us building out our marketplace for Auto repair. Rails / ruby experience
isn't required, although web framework skills are a plus. We have a great
working product that solves real problems for people (sounds obvious, but not
true for many startups).

[https://www.openbay.com](https://www.openbay.com)

[https://angel.co/openbay/jobs](https://angel.co/openbay/jobs)

Drop me a line at carl@openbay.com

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Android Mobile Developer

PHP/MySQL Web Developer

Senior Software Developer

Software Developer

Software Development Team Lead

Software Test Developer

Sr. iOS Developer

Sr. UI Developer

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ETLaiwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ETLaiwf)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation available) | Software Engineer, Cloud (mid
to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

You must have experience working on distribute applications, multithreading,
and concurrency.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/8thc6r](http://grnh.se/8thc6r)

------
StephanKletzl
UserGems [YC S14] | Full-Stack Developer | ONSITE or REMOTE | Salzburg /
Austria / Europe

== COMPANY ==

[https://www.usergems.com](https://www.usergems.com) \- Identify and engage
Influencers among your own users

Vision: Bring detailed user information into every company department
(Marketing, Sales, Support, HR)

Funding: YCombinator funded, recently raised Seed round, profitable

Stack: PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Javascript with AngularJS, currently
evaluating: Hadoop & Cassandra

== TEAM ==

Two Co-Founders with experience at Google, Microsoft & PwC. Both Programmers
and BizDev

You'd be the first engineering hire!

== CONTACT ==

Email me: stephan@usergems.com with your Resume and a few words about yourself

------
uptothetop
Sightengine | France, Europe | REMOTE / FULLTIME or INTERNS

Sightengine is an Artificial Intelligence company that empowers developers and
businesses by helping them understand, filter and process images and videos.
Our objective is to bring Computer Vision to the masses.

Our image and video analysis technology is built on proprietary state-of-the-
art Deep Learning systems.

Open positions: * Artificial Intelligence - Scientist * Deep Learning -
Developer / engineer * B2B Sales Specialist * B2B Marketing Specialist

Read more here:
[https://sightengine.com/careers](https://sightengine.com/careers)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
Maie_Chronext
Cologne | CHRONEXT | Web Developer and other engineers | Start-up with all
kinds of goodies | Full-Time | On-site |
[https://www.chronext.de/karriere](https://www.chronext.de/karriere)

CHRONEXT is an online platform for luxury watch trading. You can buy or sell
fine timepieces, as well as use the expertise provided by our certified
watchmakers to repair, service, or customise their existing collection.

As an engineer at CHRONEXT you will be part of building something big with
your high quality code.

If you want to know more please drop me an email: maie.desmedt@chronext.com

~~~
nik736
You should include the language in your post to save 90% of us from a click
;-)

~~~
Maie_Chronext
Thank you for the hint!

------
faberbrain
1bios -- Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA -- FULL-TIME, REMOTE or ONSITE

About 1bios:

* we provide a digital health platform to care providers and insurers

* our products help these organizations monitor, support and reward the best health of their covered populations (insured, patients, community members)

* we are based in Truckee/Lake Tahoe (near Reno, NV)

We are currently hiring both front and back end engineers:

* UI development with Angular and React

* designing, developing, testing and maintaining the front-end codebase

* native iOS and Android apps via Cordova

* helping with visual assets and all ux

* Ruby backend services and APIs, on and off the Rails

* interest in functional programming is a bonus

* growing culture, brand, product as core team members

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
ang9
Hiring Remote DevOps Engineer

Looking for someone with 2-3 years of experience as a Software Engineer, and
2-3 years of experience as a Systems Administrator.

Interview process consists of an initial screening, a technical interview & a
communications interview, which would be non technical. When a candidate
passes that stage, they are then sent to the have short, final interviews with
the Deputy Director and Executive Director (also non-technical).

[https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk](https://avaaz22194.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hipk)

~~~
an_ko
For anyone wondering what Avaaz does or how they make money (neither parent
nor recruiterbox say), see
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php](https://www.avaaz.org/en/about.php) and
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/why_donate_to_avaaz/?aboutus](https://www.avaaz.org/en/why_donate_to_avaaz/?aboutus)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY OR Palo Alto, CA | Senior Site Reliability Engineer |
Full-Time

Our Cloud Services team is currently seeking a Site Reliability Engineer who
has experience managing infrastructure at scale. Someone who can not only help
operate our infrastructure but build a new centralized logging system from
scratch, dig into Linux Resource Management (containers), perfect a user
management process...etc.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/tcbju0](http://grnh.se/tcbju0)

------
williammedley
Front-End Angular developer | Interactive Investor | Aldgate, London

• Working on the new version of the II website, currently in open-beta
[https://beta.ii.co.uk](https://beta.ii.co.uk)

• Two Positions: Junior and Senior Front-End developer available

• Developers with experience in other frameworks and interested in Angular are
also welcome

• Competitive salary plus good benefits and bonus Join an agile team
delivering a best-in-class solution for online trading

• Tech stack includes Zend, Angular and Node

• Interview process starts with an on-site, followed by an off-site test

Email: william.medley@iii.co.uk

------
glev
KID Group | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite | Embedded Software Engineer |
kid-group.com

A small, but established, world-renown toy invention firm, is seeking an
engineer interested in games, robotics and smart products. Office hours M-TH,
work from home Friday.

Your job is to code and sometimes wire up prototypes to bring them to life.
You will be working on products including electronic games, smart toys,
remote-controlled vehicles, robotic creations and even artificial
intelligence.

Circuit building and micro controller programming (C language) experience
preferred.

Contact kidgroup@kid-group.com

------
tinderdevin
Tinder - West Hollywood, Palo Alto.

Tinder is only 145 people and we're looking for awesome mobile engineers to
own new products and features. Check us out!

Interview process is a quick recruiter phone screen, a 1 hour screenshare with
a senior engineer, and an onsite where you build a mobile app and share your
code.

 _Senior iOS engineer[http://grnh.se/xu562f](http://grnh.se/xu562f)
_Android/Senior Android engineer
[http://grnh.se/tap2ow](http://grnh.se/tap2ow)

------
chowes
VisitDays ([http://app.visitdays.com](http://app.visitdays.com)) | Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE, INTERNS

We're hiring

\- Senior Developer (Ruby/Rails/EmberJS)

\- Product Manager

\- Possible intern positions available

Come join our 3 (and growing) team of developers to help fix higher ed
admissions.

About VisitDays:

Today’s students shouldn’t have to use yesterday’s technology. Neither should
college administrators.

We’ve chosen one problem. We’re solving it by creating an effective way for
students and administrators to connect with each other in a manner that is
simple, intuitive and memorable.

contact me at chris+hn [at] visitdays.com

------
ckdg-david
ONSITE - Stirling, Scotland

CKD Galbraith | Full Time | Permanent

We're hiring a web developer to be the primary resource for our internal web
based contacts and business process system. We're into systems automation and
other neat things, like Ansible, Raspberry Pi's and continuous deployment.

Please contact me at itjobs - at - ckdgalbraith - dot - co - dot - uk

Principles only, no recruitment agencies thank you.

[http://www.ckdgalbraith.co.uk/recruitment/web-
developer](http://www.ckdgalbraith.co.uk/recruitment/web-developer)

------
flavor8
Execvision | Arlington, VA | REMOTE ok |
[http://execvision.io](http://execvision.io)

We're the leading conversation intelligence platform, creating software that
allows organizations to understand what's being talked about on their calls.
Join an engaged and distributed engineering team to help us scale and develop
unique IP.

Principal pipeline engineer - Python, Celery, distributed systems, web
scraping, apis, oauth, NLP, machine learning. Piqued your interest? Email your
resume to jobs@4rc.io

------
sricola
Senior Software Engineer | NYC/LA/SF/Minneapolis/London | BuzzFeed, Inc

You love coding and building web applications. You are empathetic and
communicate clearly and respectfully. You have emotional intelligence. You
have excellent communication skills, both written and verbal. You ship code,
and you want your work to be used by millions of people every month.

Hiring for this and more at :
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs](https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs)?

~~~
justinph
So glad to see some of these openings in Minneapolis!

------
startupcvs
Developer (m/f) | StartupCVs | Berlin | Fulltime, Onsite, Regular

As a startup for startups we operate in the center of the ecosystem. We are an
international team of highly motivated people from various backgrounds. In a
short period of time, we were able to win well-known startups and digital
companies as our clients and established our brand in the Berlin startup
scene. We are determined to grow further, our mission is to become the number
one platform that connects talent with top startups. Currently we are
expanding our IT team to tackle new challenges.

What we are looking for:

• Experience with Ruby, Python or PHP

• Experience with HTML5, CSS and JS frameworks

• Excitement about thoroughly building a sustainable architecture

• Degree in Computer Science or several years of relevant work experience

• Good communication skills, e.g. ability to talk about technical topics and
express design decisions

• Motivation to join our share-knowledge culture and to add to existing
knowledge

• Willingness to work in an agile environment

• Motivation for DevOps tasks is a bonus

Our environment: You will have direct impact on the product and see your code
deployed to production within days after joining. We use Rails in the Backend
on Postgres and ElasticSearch, communicating via a json API to the Frontend,
which is written in React and uses related frameworks such as redux and
browserify. We offer a great opportunity for professional growth in a
multicultural environment. While having a focused work environment the doors
to other departments are always open. You will work directly with and report
to the CTO.

Our office is located in the heart of Berlin at Hackescher Markt: central,
easy to reach and ideal to go out for lunch, ice-creams or after work beers.
We take care of you by offering drinks, fruits, salads and cakes. If all the
food got too much, you can use a bed for power naps. We also invite you to
participate in our interdisciplinary trainings, our reading club or games /
e-sports evenings.

If you’re interested, send your application to applications@startupcvs.com or
upload your CV on [http://www.startupcvs.com](http://www.startupcvs.com)

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies.

We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. The
work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or working from
home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and treated
respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development. Our tech build
comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed systems, big
data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and cutting-edge
datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz, your work
will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million members, who
have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million friends about Avaaz
campaigns and donated more than $50 million online.

Our global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that
works across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers
with a proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed. We are
currently hiring senior developers and devops engineers in the Americas, EU
and African timezones.

Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous benefits but we
can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

~~~
dewyatt
I'll detail my experience when applying for a DevOps position.

It took two full months and in the end I did not receive an offer.

The process was roughly:

1) Coding challenge

2) Self-evaluation survey

3) Non-tech interview (be prepared to talk about crying and triggers)

4) Tech interview (break/fix test, login to server and fix)

5) Tech interview (Q&A)

6) Non-tech interview

7) Tech interview

Throughout the process there were multiple miscommunications. There were also
technical difficulties where interviewers were not prepared (permissions
issues on google docs, had to reschedule).

Twice I was told I was interviewing with Person A and ended up interviewing
with Person B. Once I was told it would be a non-tech interview and it was a
tech interview. Very disorganized and poor response times to boot.

------
mrmaddog
Arista Networks | San Francisco, Vancouver | Full-time, onsite

We're building a modern network monitoring system and are looking for
motivated, creative engineers. Let's chat if you \- are an experienced
Javascript developer (bonus points for experience with the React ecosystem)
with an eye for great data visualizations \- or, love streaming data
processing and you'd be excited to work with HBase, Kafka, and Golang.

[http://arista.com](http://arista.com) | ryan@arista.com

------
mrmrben
JavaScript or C++ interested in WebGL/WebVR/3D.

Company: Exocortex / Clara.io / ThreeKit

Location: Ottawa

We are the makers of [http://clara.io](http://clara.io) and
[http://threekit.com](http://threekit.com).

We do WebGL, WebVR, CUDA, JavaScript and Node.js and lots of advanced stuff.
We service dozens of service-based clients, and 250,000 individual users. We
are rapidly growing.

We also contribute to lots of open source libraries including Three.JS.

Drop me a line at: ben@exocortex.com

------
someear
Polly.ai | Seattle or Silicon Valley | Full-time | ONSITE

Looking for employees #2 and #3 * Full-stack developer * Front-end developer

Polly.ai is a venture backed startup tackling the world of enterprise polling
and surveys, reimagined through the medium of chat. We've got great traction
(#1 in bot and HR categories on Slack), and are looking to grow our team to
help support our rapidly growing user base.

Our stack is primarily in Node.js and Meteor running on AWS, but we're totally
cool with other backgrounds.

Apply by sending an email to jobs@polly.ai

------
pratyushag2
New Incentives (YC S16) | SF | REMOTE | Full-time

New Incentives is a metrics-based non-profit that is creating one of the most
cost-effective ways of saving lives. We are looking for a senior engineer who
will lead the development of tools to help scale our organization. This role
requires strong skills managing backend and frontend services.

This is very important for us and we're looking for someone who is motivated
by the challenges of increasing efficiency and building products that are
scalable.

Email: pratyush-AT-newincentives. org

~~~
homoSapiens
what is the technology stack?

------
Colex
Alpha Exchange | London, UK | Full-time | www.alpha-exchange.com

We are a fintech company based in London - currently on the New York TechStars
program - focused on improving the consumption and distribution of research in
the capital markets.

We are looking for a Software Engineer with experience in Ruby on Rails. We
also value any experience with Natural Language Processing, or Full-text
Search Systems (e.g. Elasticsearch).

If you're interested or would like to know about the position/company, email
me at alex@alpha-exchange.com

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here :
[http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](http://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

------
OmarIsmail
San Francisco - Streak
([https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)) |
Profitable and growing | Tech Leads (Backend, Mobile and Front-End) | ONSITE |
H1-B Transfers welcome

Here are the hard problems you'll work on here at Streak:

Sales Autopilot

We want to do for salespeople what autopilot did for pilots. We will suggest
to sales professionals the actions they need to take next to close deals.
They'll instead need to monitor our "autopilot" system and manually override
only when needed. Unlike most AI startups, we can actually build this - we
have 100M+ datapoints of sales professionals manually closing deals to make
the training actually possible.

Email Graphs

We're building systems to better understand how organizations communicate with
one another. Email is currently siloed into individual user inboxes, we're
building a graph database containing every email message in our users' inboxes
to give them insights into how their company communicates with their
customers.

Reverse Engineer Gmail

We strive for deep integration with Gmail, because that's where our users
live. Our integration has to be seamless, deep, performant, resilient and
secure. It's such a hard problem, even our competitors use our tech
(InboxSDK). We're doing it next for Inbox, Calendar, and more.

Outside of the hard problems you'll also have a very large impact, not just on
our organization but on our customers. We have the best of both worlds: we're
small (6 eng) so no meetings and other big company BS, but are profitable
(millions in revenue) with a wide variety of customers that use Streak
everyday for hours at a time.

Tech Stack:

Backend is 95% Java and 5% Go (and growing) on Google App Engine
([https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-
Top-6-T...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-Top-6-T...)).
Front-end is React + in-house framework for handling data synchronization.
Full automated end-to-end test coverage of all our features along with a
growing set of unit tests to handle edge cases. If it's green you can deploy
with confidence.

~~~
OmarIsmail
We are also hiring a Chief of Staff and Operations Manager
([https://www.streak.com/careers#ChiefOfStaff](https://www.streak.com/careers#ChiefOfStaff))

This role will take on a broad range of responsibilities (talent recruiting,
human resource operations, investor relations, office management, finance
operations, event management, team happiness & morale building, etc.). We
offer a great opportunity for an overachiever with a passion for growing into
an operations leader of the company.

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco

\- A brand new online payments stack

\- Work with the best: [https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for the world. Make the internet a better place for commerce.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
ianejames
iOffer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

In 2002, iOffer revolutionized eCommerce by launching a transparent,
negotiable marketplace. Our mission was to disrupt the status quo -- frenetic
and rivalrous auction sites -- by empowering real people to buy, sell and
trade on their own terms.

Position: Enterprise Devops/SysAdmin

iOffer is looking for a motivated infrastructure engineer to join the team.
You will take full responsibility for our data center hardware, from network
to servers to memory and storage. Your focus will be on the continuing
operation of our applications to run in a highly available, large scale
environment. You will oversee and develop the tools to streamline deployments,
so that the developers can concentrate on their code.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Responsible for day-to-day health, security and uptime of physical and virtual servers. * Troubleshoot issues across the entire stack, from network to OS to applications. * Develop documentation for existing systems and procedures. * Design new network, system, and storage architecture as needed. * Define DevOps roadmap that aligns with business objectives. * Collaborate closely with developers to support deployment. * Architect and implement procedures for continuous security monitoring and updates. * Provide recommendations on improvements to the environment and configuration. * Manage technical side of PCI-DSS compliance. * Recruit and manage additional team members if necessary.

If you think you'd be great for this position, please email me at
ian@ioffer.com.

------
peacemaker
Rock Pamper Scissors | Nottingham, UK | Full time

We're looking for web developers of all levels. Backed by 500 Startups and
Seedcamp we just raised money to build the tech team.

Check out one of the job postings here: [http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Rock-
Pamper-Scissors/jobs/Senior...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/Rock-Pamper-
Scissors/jobs/Senior-PHP-Web-Developer-12c4d95500c83284)

Any questions, email me jamie [at] rockpamperscissors.co.uk

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto, CA or Buenos Aires, AR | Back-end, Front-end Software
Engineers

Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best companies
like Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons, Nordstrom, Delta Airlines.
Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in any
company.

We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java, Angular.JS,
and React Native.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

\- Vlad

------
olegp
Toughbyte | Moscow, Russia | Full time | ONSITE

Toughbyte ([http://toughbyte.com](http://toughbyte.com)) is a digital agency
building web and mobile apps for funded startups and established companies.
We're looking for a full stack developer (Rails, React) to join our team:
[https://moikrug.ru/vacancies/1000027150](https://moikrug.ru/vacancies/1000027150)

To apply, email hello@toughbyte.com

------
skellystudios
Network Locum | London | ONSITE, Full time (& open to INTERNS)

We're trying to fix healthcare by changing the way that medical professionals
arrange their work.

We're mainly looking for Javascript, Android and QA engineers to join our team
of 12 devs. We're 45 people in total based in a very hipster office in
Shoteditch, and just raised a series B.

Our backend stack is microservices in Python, Scala and Go running on Docker
and Rancher. On the front-end, we've got Angular + Redux.

Email michael@networklocum.com

------
adjust
adjust | Berlin | Full Time |
[https://www.adjust.com/](https://www.adjust.com/)

adjust is looking for an experienced C developer and a Go Developer.

adjust is a fast-growing mobile marketing analytics company with offices in
Berlin, San Francisco, Shanghai, Tokyo, Paris, Sydney and Istanbul. We build
business intelligence for mobile apps, placing a high premium on scientific
statistics, hand-in-glove UX, and lean, pragmatic product iteration. Mobile is
growing faster than any market on Earth, and being part of a B2B startup in
this space means you’ll be moving nimbly for businesses large & small and
daily punching above your weight. We offer you some of the best equipment
money can buy, an ergonomic and healthy work environment, company bikes,
flexible hours, competitive salaries and conferences across the continent.
Moreover, we organize twice-yearly coder's retreats, meetings over breakfast
or some spare ribs, and of course a proper beer fridge.

Apply here: [https://www.adjust.com/jobs/](https://www.adjust.com/jobs/) or
via the links below:

Data Engineer (C / High Performance Low Level Development)

[https://adjust.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://adjust.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10)

Go Developer

[https://adjust.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=24](https://adjust.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=24)

------
ctavan
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Berlin | Full-Time | On-Site | Big Data
Engineer

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developping and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
engineers who either already have some experience with big data technologies
or who are willing to expand their skillset into the area of these
technologies.

The languages we're speaking are Java, Scala and Python (if you're fluent in
one of them that's fine!) and technology buzzwords include Hadoop, Spark,
Flink, Storm, Hive, Impala, Kafka, Druid, …

Please find more info here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/102364/big-data-
engineer-m-f-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/102364/big-data-engineer-m-f-
mbr-targeting) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
bobpappas
AYASDI | [http://www.ayasdi.com](http://www.ayasdi.com) | Menlo Park, CA

Ayasdi is a hot late stage startup in AI/machine learning/machine
intelligence. Our core technology is Topological Data Analysis. Our Healthcare
vertical app is making a big difference in care path management.

Senior UI Engineer opening:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ce6diww](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ce6diww)

------
CentralwayCW
Centralway Numbrs AG |
[https://www.centralway.com/en/](https://www.centralway.com/en/) | Software
Engineer, Backend (Go / Golang) | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE | Full-time

Centralway’s focus is on developing products to manage banking transactions
and assets. The platform provides banking services for the consumer, as well
as the development and implementation of banking software towards financial
institutions.

Your responsibilities as a Software Engineer, Backend will include the
continuous development and improvement of the current backend and service
architecture of Centralway Numbrs. You will administer and support our backend
API, databases and other components. Researching and remaining up-to-date with
the latest technologies will help you to implement scalability and redundancy
in all parts of the application.

Technical requirements Education: B.S. or M.S. degree in computer science, or
equivalent work experience relevant to the role Technology: Experience with at
least one modern, object-oriented programming language such as Golang, Java or
C++ and knowledge of at least one scripting language (Ruby, Python, Perl or
other). Experience with Git and continuous integration. Preferably experience
with Docker and comfortable with DevOps tasks and deployment tools such as
Ansible, Puppet or Chef. Language: Excellent communication skills in English.

About our Infrastructure Go programming language, elastically scalable
Microservices. Hosted on AWS More than 1 billion API requests. More than 20
million unique events. More than 10,000 new events daily. Thousands of
concurrent users. Connection to more than 3,500 financial institutions.

We offer free breakfast and lunch buffets, snacks and ice-cold drinks, sports
club & fitness studio and many extra perks and benefits.

Recruiting process: Skype Interview --> Skype Live Coding --> 1 day onsite
interview with future colleagues, tech lead and management (Centralway is
pleased to cover the travel expanses for the onsite interview). We provide
fast and transparent feedbacks after the interviews.

Apply for this job here: [https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/en/careers/open-
positions/details#oLzvZfwy)

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | London, UK | On-site | Full-time

We are a tech-focussed energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile and smart-meters) and the industry (eg data
flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for
analysis and forecasting.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline. See, for
example, [http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

Client-side, we use React and SASS; our mobile apps are built using React
Native.

Engineering standards are high. All code is well tested and thoroughly
reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult _design_ challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult _technical_ problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more disaggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that is helping to tackle climate change. We'll be helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources. This will all help transition the UK towards a lower carbon future.

Apply via talent@octopus.energy

------
lwallins
San Francisco- ON SITE (PINTEREST)

Looking for Design Developers- Engineers who understand designers and design
aesthetic and have a clear understanding of the design process.

Apply at [https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/design-
develop...](https://careers.pinterest.com/careers/details/design-
developer_san-francisco_273791)

------
tjc75
MongoDB (New York, NY)

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to work on our Cloud Manager
application as well as our newly released DBaaS, Atlas. The tools of choice we
use are Java (for the server-side), Go (for installed software on client
servers) and of course MongoDB.

Our interview process consists of one technical phone screen and one on-site
interview.

Please apply at [http://grnh.se/ilm6k1](http://grnh.se/ilm6k1)

------
edword
[HIRING][FULL TIME][LOCAL/New York, NY]

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future. We're looking for a frontend-inclined
Senior Javascript Engineer to work with us on building out engaging interfaces
and future tech.

If you're working with any combination of React, Aphrodite/Fela/Radium, JS/CSS
Animations, Relay/Falcor, ClojureScript or Elm let's talk!

Email : tech-jobs@ginlane.com

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 20K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts.

You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better email experience, you'll
design the developer platform to power the next generation of email apps. See
more about N1 here: [https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership.

Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision,
and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(peter@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
alexces
Kronos | Front End Developer | Montréal, Québec, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE

At Kronos you'll develop the new workforce management solutions that enable
organizations to control labor costs, minimize compliance risk, and improve
workforce productivity.

We're looking for Senior Frontend Developer with knowledge in Javascript,
AngularJS, Unit Testing and LESS, and experience with performance
optimization.

You can contact me at alexandre.simard@kronos.com for more information.

------
nathalie220
Kinnek, an NYC start up is hiring python developers and a senior front end
developer.

Backend: Python, Django, MySQL stack Front end: Angular or other frame works
(ideally 7+ years of experience)

Kinnek is an online marketplace for small business purchases. We are bringing
the entire procurement process online! Post Series B startup with a 12 person
dev team and 45 total employees

If interested contact: nathalie@kinnek.com

------
akrane
Drive Motors (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Front-end Engineer | Onsite |
[https://www.drivemotors.com](https://www.drivemotors.com)

Drive Motors makes a simple ecommerce experience for car dealerships, and
recently completed Y Combinator in winter of 2016. Our business is scaling
quite rapidly.

Front-end Engineer: experience with React, appreciation of user experience and
design, ready for a challenge.

email akrane@drivemotors.com

------
jgrodziski
Deolan | Paris | Full-Time | System Administrator, DevOps |
[http://www.deolan.com](http://www.deolan.com)

Since 2007, Deolan runs a data platform dedicated to the air transport
industry : flight informations, passenger data, messages. We are developing
innovative solutions aiming to digitalize transport related data for airlines,
airports, tour operators and every stakeholders of the travel industry.

Everyday we handle hundred of thousands messages: flight data and passenger
informations, special meals orders worldwide. Héraklion, Cancun, New York, and
even Limoges airports are typical destinations we work with 24/7\. Our team is
built with more than 30 people with various profiles: IT specialists, Airline
operation experts, creative graphic designers and efficient sales. They share
a common passion for aircraft and our customers. The team has a clear target:
digitalize air transport operations and transform the travel industry. Our
values: team spirit, respect, eager to learn, understand and share key
business issues. Our practices: agility and fun!

Your mission: join the IT team, assist our lonely system administrator to: \-
Provide, install, configure and run the hardware infrastructure \- Contribute
to maintain and improve the current infrastructure \- Document your
achievements \- Keep an eye on innovations and new solutions \- Provide
support to our developpers on projects (needs, setup, deployments etc.)

What about the IT environment? Physical servers, cloud based services, with :
\- Linux \- AWS \- Docker \- Salt-stack \- Git \- Cisco asa \- Checkpoint \-
JIRA/Confluence \- Relational and document database (Mongo, EsasticSearch),
and coming soon graphs \- WebSphere MQ

Our offices are located near République in Paris, with dense public transport
access including metro, bus, bikes, and even feet. Anyway you will be welcome!
The team has a great sense of humour, our offices are luxurious and coffee
never stops flowing.

Payroll based on experience.

Send us an email at jobs@deolan.com ([http://www.deolan.com/job-opening/admin-
system-paris.html#en](http://www.deolan.com/job-opening/admin-system-
paris.html#en)). Explain us what you do, where you worked before and why you
would add value to the Deolan team. Just add your résumé. We will get back to
you as soon as we can.

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco, CA / London, UK | Onsite | Engineering, Technical
Support, Business Development, Product, Marketing - Engineering: DevOps, Media
Communications Engineer, a Customer Success Manager and a Support Engineer -
BizDev: Healthcare, Product Managers for 1) the Platform, 2) Vertical
Solutions, and 3) Developer Experience - Marketing: Product Marketing Manager

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more into their applications
and websites. Want to build the functionality of Google Hangouts, Skype, or
Facebook Live? Use us! We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients
from individual developers to massive players in tech, entertainment,
education, and many other industries (customers include Mozilla, the Minerva
Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox
Sports). We were acquired by Telefonica 4 years ago. It hasn't changed the
culture much, and has helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the people make this place where I work.
It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid
back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and benefits in
a relaxed, enjoyable environment.

We're looking for someone with product and/or marketing experience to be a
product marketing manager. In engineering, we’re looking for experienced
DevOps engineer to keep things up and running, a media focused backend
engineers to expand and maintain our robust, low-latency media server, a
support engineer to help manage accounts, educate users, and solve people's
problems. We're also looking for a Customer Success Manager. In product, we’re
looking for someone to head the platform, a product manager who wants to
identify and build the right things for specific industries, and a PM to
bolster our developer experience. In BD, we’re looking for someone with
experience in healthcare.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)

\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)

\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)

\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)

\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
gbernitz
rewardstyle | sr. software engineer | dallas, tx ONSITE

There are some awesome companies represented here! rewardStyle is a great
company with a really solid engineering team. we work with highly distributed,
globally-dispersed, open-sourced-based systems. lots of data; lots; always.
plenty of fun, plenty of growth opportunity. feel free to find me on linkedin
- gary bernitz. go/python/js/other devjobs@rewardstyle.com

------
deusex_
foodpanda | Berlin | ONSITE | Full-time

We're an established food-delivery start-up with strong funding
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-
sir/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-sir/)), established presence in
a number of countries and we're focused on technology and automation to be the
key elements to our further success.

We are looking for engineers for our logistics dispatching platform. We take
an algorithmic approach for fully automated dispatching. Math/stats skills and
interest are also welcome.

The platform is simple modern Java 8/Kotlin and Node.js microservice
architecture, we heavily rely on AWS to scale for our strong daily peaks and
use much of the tools available in AWS, the latest addition being serverless
architecture. The team is a fully self-managed devops team taking decisions
about everything from infrastructure to front-end.

Interview over Skype or in person if located in Berlin, quick two-round
process discussing past experience, explaining the new project, doing a bit of
open-ended coding together.

E-mail directly v.vondra@foodpanda.com

------
d8niel
drchrono (YC W11) | [http://drchrono.com/careers](http://drchrono.com/careers)
| Full-time in Mountain View CA

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year. We’re hiring Python/Django
Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: 1 hour code pairing a drchrono Engineer

Step 4: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 5: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
gxespino
Are you compensating applicants during the 3 day hackathon? Seems like an
incredibly arduous process...

------
michaelwitzel
gicom GmbH | near Cologne, Germany | Senior Developer | ONSITE | €50-70K gicom
is a highly innovative company offering SAP-addons for optimizing the
negotiations between retail and vendors. We are continuously looking for
gifted software developers in SAP-near technologies, like e.g. ABAP, ABAP OO,
SAPUI5, JavaScript, … The interview process is a phone call, an onsite
interview with technical discussion and an interview with the head of
development. Please check
[http://gicom.org/de/karriere/direkteinstieg](http://gicom.org/de/karriere/direkteinstieg)
for jobs descriptions and also check
[http://gicom.org/en/career](http://gicom.org/en/career) for information in
English language. If you want to apply, send your CV and project experience
summary to michael.witzel(at)gicom.org

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Our current stack is based on Java 8, Dropwizard, MongoDB and AWS.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on
[http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/)

~~~
mlitchard
VGhhdCBpcyBhIHRhbGwgb3JkZXI=

------
cabreraustwo
ustwo | Full Time | New York, NY

—————————————————————————————————

ustwo is a global digital product studio launching products, services and
companies that make a measurable difference to the world. Since our foundation
in 2004, we’ve partnered with some of the worlds leading brands and have grown
to four studios around the world in New York, Malmö, London and Sydney.

    
    
      - Unity Developer: https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/153302
      - Android Developer: https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/27709
      - iOS Developer: https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/27707
      - Web Developer (Full Stack): https://ustwo.workable.com/jobs/162381
    

—————————————————————————————————

Benefits: paid parental leave, $3k training budget, flexi-time. Full list:
[http://cdn.ustwo.com/documents/ustwo_benefits_2.2.pdf](http://cdn.ustwo.com/documents/ustwo_benefits_2.2.pdf)

[http://ustwo.com/join-us/new-york](http://ustwo.com/join-us/new-york)

------
colettelupo88
Square (www.squareup.com) in New York is growing several teams! We are hiring
for Software Engineers and Software engineer managers for new initiatives,
including a customized product for the restaurants industry (one of our
biggest verticals) and Square Capital, our lending platform. If you are
interested in learning more, please contact me at colette@squareup.com

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite | mybrightwheel.com

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. It's a super
talented team + a meaningful product that impacts daily life for teachers and
parents. We are far outpacing our growth plan - now in every state + growing
globally - with incredibly passionate users. Mark Cuban and Chris Sacca
recently joined as investors.

Here's more in a quick video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4).

Stack: Rails, React/Redux, native Android & iOS

* Web Frontend Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-deve...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-developer)

* Full Stack Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engi...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engineer)

* Dir/VP of Eng: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering)

* Product: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead)

* Design: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

Interested but don't see an exact fit? Email us - info@mybrightwheel.com

------
timmyb
Wanderu | Boston | Lead Front-End Developer

A hot startup in the bus and train space. We code in Python, JavaScript, and
Node.

We are looking for a lead web developer (or full stack developer) who excels
at coding, architecting, and mentoring.

If you are interested, apply at:
[https://www.wanderu.com/jobs](https://www.wanderu.com/jobs)

------
sedzia
voucherify | [http://www.voucherify.io](http://www.voucherify.io) | Senior
JavaScript Developer | Full-time | REMOTE

About:

Voucherify is an infrastructure through API for software developers who are
dissatisfied with high-maintenance custom coupon software. We provide a
quicker way to build coupon generation, distribution and tracking unlike
legacy coupon software.

We are actively looking for a smart and curious thinker to join our team and
create a modern developer tool for the sky-rocketing mar-tech industry.

A perfect candidate:

* is a hands-on Javascript or Java developer

* speaks e-commerce language

* knows cloud stack

* knows how to build robust and reliable systems

* has first class attention to detail, while maintaining overall understanding of business logic.

Your job will be to:

* design software architecture in a dynamic startup environment using the latest technologies,

* drive product development, advise on architecture choices and tools,

* explore technologies, be creative and push things forward, inspire other people, share knowledge, and more.

Say hello at jobs@voucherify.io Please mention HN.

------
bijanv
EventMobi | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | Onsite | Python/Javascript

What Are We Hiring For? Full Stack engineers, Passionate Javascript
Developers, team leads and individual contributors who want autonomy in their
work to push the bar and create amazing products.

Who/What is EventMobi? EventMobi is changing how attendees experience events
through mobile & seamlessly connected experiences, as well as changing the way
event planners create, market and manage their events. Thousands of events,
conferences and tradeshows around the world use our platform. For a quick
reference, TechCrunch, LinkedIn, IEEE, Intel and Nestle have used EventMobi to
enhance the attendee experience at their events.

Want to quickly figure out what EventMobi is all about? Then watch this fun
3min video here:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video)
Wondering how our technology is affecting the world and the meeting industry
in general? Well here is an awesome infographic that summarizes what we have
achieved this past and why we are super excited for 2016:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2015/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2015/)
And here's a good sense of our engineering culture:
[https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/ep4c6oe1lb](https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/ep4c6oe1lb)

Our Tech We develop using micro-services exposed through a (Python) RESTful
API to feed our AngularJS & React based applications – from our mobile apps,
to the app-building services, real-time chat / gamification / mapping services
and tons more.

In the past year we’ve more than tripled our growth & our software now
services 10,000+ events and millions of users worldwide. We’re expecting that
growth to continue again (while still being bootstrapped company of almost 90
staff with no funding) and if you are interested in helping us scale, and meet
the next set of challenges, let’s chat! Hopefully you also have some
familiarity with our tech stack - Python, AngularJS, React, Redux, React
Native, Cordova, NodeJS, Express, MySQL, Redis, AWS as our main tools day to
day.

Check Us Out!
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/)

------
kapauldo
Consulting company | Buffalo, NY | On Site or Remote |
[https://mainstreetcomputing.com/job_posting_list](https://mainstreetcomputing.com/job_posting_list)

We are a Rails and Mobile dev shop based in Buffalo, NY, servicing clients
around the U.S. and on 4 continents. Willing to train the right person.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations.

Our team is headquartered in Chicago's West Loop. We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers * QA Engineer

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
billatron
Juicero, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Wellness and IoT startup -
[https://angel.co/juicero](https://angel.co/juicero)

Featured!

Lead Frontend Developer

Senior Product Design Engineer

Interview process: intro call -> onsite -> offer

[https://www.juicero.com/jobs/](https://www.juicero.com/jobs/)

Or email bumoff@juicero.com

------
scottaj2
Campspot | Anywhere USA | Full Time | REMOTE | Dev Ops

Campspot (campspot.com) is looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer. Our
stack is Java (Dropwizard), NodeJS (Loopback), and Angular. All of our
infrastructure runs on AWS.

Our engineering team is entirely remote with the US. Come join a small,
awesome team working on revolutionizing the campground industry.

~~~
inklesspen
There's no way to apply on your website; /about, /jobs, and /careers are all
404 and the homepage has no contact info whatsoever.

However, after some googling, I did find
[https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/](https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/)

------
cstrasen
medigo.com - Berlin - onsite - visa

    
    
      Senior Full Stack Developer (JS,GO,docker) -> desc: https://goo.gl/NySYsh
      Senior Front End Developer (Polymer) -> desc: https://goo.gl/Tgo7Dn
      SEO Full Stack Developer (Symfony2, SOLR, Go) -> desc: http://goo.gl/9CqdKF
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide. Having
evolved our stack towards web components and a service oriented architecture
successfully, we are looking for very smart and capable people for the
entirety of our stack.

features:

    
    
      senior team
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote time if you want it
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you want

------
natalya926
Accion Systems makes ion engines for satellites and is hiring in Boston |
BOSTON | ONSITE

Make your inner child happy and apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/accion-
systems](https://jobs.lever.co/accion-systems)

-Electrical R&D technician

-Electrical engineer

-Mechanical engineer

Learn more at www.accion-systems.com

------
gtobon
inviCRO ([https://www.invicro.com/](https://www.invicro.com/)) | Linux Systems
Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

Make an impact at a dynamic and growing life sciences company that provides
medical imaging services and software to the drug development community.
inviCRO is currently seeking an experienced Linux Systems Engineer to join our
growing IT team. For more details, see our posting:

[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr)

Please apply on our site (above) or email tobon [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

------
jparker165
MineralSoft | [https://mineralsoft.com](https://mineralsoft.com) | YC W16 |
Austin, TX | ONSITE

Oil & gas analytics and asset management automation.

Hiring for software engineering (mid to senior), data science/ product
management, sales, and account management.

Email: jobs@mineralsoft.com

------
quasardb
quasardb | London/Paris/New-York | Full-time, Onsite

We are the makers of quasardb, a disruptive technology that is on the way to
turn the tables around.

Our technology enables analytics to access data in real time as if it were
local. We have customers in the following segments: investment banks,
aeronautics and heavy industry.

We're currently hiring:

\- Evangelist - Paris, London or New-York City

\- Presales - Paris or London

\- Senior C++ Developer - Paris

\- Software Test Engineer - Paris

The company’s headquarters are in downtown Paris, France.

The work atmosphere is relaxed and people are encouraged to voice their
opinions and to contribute to the company. We like to question ourselves to
deliver outstanding customer service and achieve technical excellence.

You will find more information on our web site:
[https://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-](https://www.quasardb.net/-Careers-)

------
jaredhales
Bespoke Post | New York, NY | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We're a men's ecommerce and lifestyle company. Current engineering team is 4
developers

Tech stack:

* Angular in the browser

* Ruby on Rails on the server

* PostgreSQL DB

Open Positions:

* Full-Stack Developer (Mid - Sr level)

To apply:
[https://www.bespokepost.com/careers?b](https://www.bespokepost.com/careers?b)

------
sethhochberg
AudioAddict | Mobile Architect | Full-time REMOTE or Denver, CO, USA

AudioAddict is a thriving software company building the infrastructure that
powers DI.FM, RadioTunes.com, JazzRadio.com, RockRadio.com,
ClassicalRadio.com, and other expertly curated internet radio properties.

We currently support native apps for iOS and Android, with other devices of
all sizes and shapes still to come. We’re looking for someone with the
expertise to plan for and support our current apps, and the foresight to adapt
as our needs grow and change while assisting with management of a small team
of mobile developers across multiple platforms.

This role is flexible in its nature. The position requires the skills of a
strong technical lead and a strong project manager, but the blend of these two
skillsets can be discussed and is open for interpretation. Experience with
media streaming is a strong plus.

We're a midsized (~30 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. We don't watch the clock
or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional (teleconference) meetings -
we're just looking for kickass work. We're great about ensuring you're set up
with whatever you need to make your home office work, and music isn't just our
business, it runs in the blood of the company - we're DJs, audio engineers,
performers, and more... all supporting streaming of great music to a fanbase
who has been listening to us for more than a decade.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs](https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or with any questions, or see the link above
to apply.

------
Kmaschta
marmelab | Paris, Nancy FRANCE | ONSITE & REMOTE | Fulltime

We are looking for web developers, at least 2 years of experience no matter
your diplomas, to work in our Digital Innovation Workshop.

If you are interested in learn a lot of stuff and make things done on
innovative projects with very modern technologies you can apply at
kevin@marmelab.com

Here is a list of technologies we use on a daily basis: React/Redux, Cordova,
React-native, Node.js, Koa.js, mostly JavaScript.

The only requirement is to live on a radius of ~1h30 from Paris.

For further informations:

[http://marmelab.com/](http://marmelab.com/)

[http://marmelab.com/blog/](http://marmelab.com/blog/)

[https://github.com/marmelab](https://github.com/marmelab)

------
knerd1
BuzzFeed is hiring for engineers at all levels and an SRE manager. We have
tech offices in New York, Minneapolis, LA, and London.

Come work with a fun, smart team working at scale.

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs](https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs)

------
johnrball
Spreemo - Senior Rails Engineer- Remote or NYC

Spreemo is a fast growing digital health company reshaping the way we evaluate
and select our doctors. Today, we’re doing this in radiology, tomorrow, the
greater healthcare ecosystem. We’re looking for a Senior Rails Engineer who
will help re-architect and develop our core healthcare marketplace platform.
We are committed to following Rails best practices around enabling continuous
deployment with comprehensive testing. We are recruiting for an experienced,
full-stack developer who has deployed numerous production Rails applications
and has well-thought-through opinions on which gems to rely on, coding style,
and best practices for rapid iteration and maintainability.

As with most rapidly growing companies, the work environment will be fast-
paced and exciting. Importantly, you will also have the opportunity to take a
senior role right from the beginning and shape the technical side of our
organization. We are looking for someone who is committed to writing well-
tested code, and who has a collegial attitude and an interest in mentoring
junior developers.

THINGS OUR IDEAL RAILS DEVELOPER KNOWS

Best practices in building a RESTful API Deep experience with Cucumber,
Capybara, and Rspec The hows and whys of git Thorough understanding of full-
stack security and performance issues

THINGS OUR IDEAL RAILS DEVELOPER LOVES

Writing good testable code Collaborating with others to build something great
Mentoring (but not managing) junior developers Working iteratively

THINGS THAT WOULD BE NICE FOR YOU TO HAVE

DevOps experience, particularly with AWS Deep familiarity with Postgres BS in
Computer Science or closely related technical field

THINGS WE'LL GIVE A GREAT RAILS DEVELOPER

Competitive compensation package and health benefits Collegial team
environment with a fast-growing company

If you're interested in joining a fun-loving team full of people trying to fix
America's healthcare system, send us your resume and cover letter and let us
know why you'd like to join our team.

Email your resume to john.ball@spreemo.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/f9ccce00-3ec1-4689-b488-58...](https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/f9ccce00-3ec1-4689-b488-58daf67b8a7b)

*Remote candidates have to be US based and have at least 1 year of prior full remote experience

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really. Most positions are for our Bedford,
MA headquarters, which is just outside of Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), cloud, iOS, Android, test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those
aren't the same person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers
and mechanical engineers.

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:
[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

------
respondwelljobs
Zimmer Biomet (formerly Respondwell) is hiring. We’re hoping to bring a couple
of experienced people onboard to help us build serious games in the healthcare
industry, specifically in the rehab space. We use video games to help people
get back on their feet after they’ve broken themselves via sprains, breaks,
falls, or surgery.

We're looking for two important hires: The first is a database & network
engineer to help us scale our current system to deal with the increased server
load as we continually get more patients & clinicians. This position requires
serious experience with PostgreSQL, setting up failover, replication, and load
balancing on the server, and writing backend Python code to interface with the
server web-framework (we use CherryPy). You'll also need experience setting up
and administering a Linux VPS through AWS (mostly) or Azure (not as much).

The second position is a Unity3D engineer. For this position you must have
experience in Unity3D and C#, and have reasonable 3D math skills. Python
experience is a huge plus but not required.

For both of these positions we’re looking for people who are self-directed and
like working with cool technologies in ways that haven’t been used before.
This job will definitely stretch your brain.

These jobs are located in Portland, Oregon, and would require relocation here,
with assistance provided to the right candidates. We offer great salaries,
great benefits, and a chance to work on projects that actually make people
feel better. We work sane hours and don't throw around words like rockstar or
ninja to describe our team. Work/life balance is extremely important to us.

If any of this sounds good and you fit the descriptions of what we're looking
for, send your resume & any relevant links to jobs@respondwell.com and we'll
take it from there.

------
jdeseno
Fishbowl VR, looking for a Senior Web Developer/early hires to help with our
app. we offer playtesting for VR/AR developers. Seattle area or remote for the
right person. fishbowlvr.com/careers/senior-developer hit me up or jobs [@]
fishbowlvr [ com ]

------
uffjedn
auto1.com - Berlin - onsite only, visa possible Java (spring-cloud, rest), PHP
(fullstack), node.js (fullstack), devops (aws, saltstack), QA (automatic,
manual)

\+ berlin startup spirit (didn't you always want to go to Europe? ;) \+
billion dollar club startup \+ automotive disruption, european market leader
in 3 years \+ all kinds of roles are open, from junior/starter to engineering
manager/director level

Hiring process may include coding puzzle

Send CVs to hr@auto1.com or to me personally.

Bloomberg article: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-06/trouble-
se...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-06/trouble-selling-
grandma-s-cars-sowed-seed-for-1-billion-startup)

------
fishnchips
codebeat ([https://codebeat.co](https://codebeat.co)) | Warsaw, Poland | Sales
| Full time | ONSITE or REMOTE

As a team of software engineers and computer scientists based in Warsaw, we
are developing a set of intuitive tools and smart analyzers that empower
developers to write more robust, secure and maintainable code.

We are currently building a sales team and are hiring: \- Sales Development
Representatives to create and maintain a leads pipeline; \- Account Executives
to negotiate and close deals;

An ideal candidate would have previous experience with B2B SaaS sales. We
prefer candidates who currently live or are willing to relocate to Poland, but
we will also consider exceptional remote candidates.

Contact marcinw at codebeat dot co

------
drabie
Tovala - Web app dev / Chicago / Full Time / On Site

We have a countertop smart oven that is paired with an awesome meal delivery
service.

We're looking for someone that could build the front-end of our new website
and also contribute to our back end web development.

Email me - david@tovala.com

------
omarmeky
KnowledgeTree | Raleigh, NC | Onsite/Full-Time | Lead QA Engineer

KnowledgeTree, a local marketing startup is looking for a Rockstar QA Engineer
to effectively own our entire QA process.

For immediate consideration, drop me a line at omar@knowledgetree.com

------
0xa
Kensho | [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)
| Primarily: Boston, MA (Cambridge). Case-by-case: New York (NYC) | ONSITE |
FULL TIME

Kensho is applying machine learning and quantitative modeling to timeseries,
graph and unstructured data to make computer driven insights faster, more
accessible, intuitive and beautiful.

\-----

\+ Software Engineers -- Create beautiful web apps, dynamic visualizations,
meaningful and non-flaky tests, composible and scalable infrastructure,
cutting edge site reliability (SRE), neatly flexible operational frameworks,
thoughtful APIs, practical yet robust security, and powerful frameworks for
data processing.

\+ Machine Learning Engineers and Scientists -- Create advanced machine
learning pipelines, NLP systems and new data modeling techniques at scale
using python, R or similar.

Our Interview Process:

* We hope you'll share a project, paper or resume with us that highlights where you shine, with a short note so we can appreciate you as a person. Please say hi at jobs@kensho.com or [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

* As a small team, we'll reach back out to a few individuals to chat with a team member via phone, video or, if you are local, in person--to show and discuss your work, projects and code

* We may ask you to do a programming or data science challenge (<= 4 hours)

* We'll invite you to our Harvard Sq. headquarters to meet more of the team, where we hope you'll interview us too

* We'll discover we are peanut butter and jelly together, and wish we'd met sooner

* Having made you a non-exploding offer, we think you'll want to sign it

* You'll join us and have a lot of fun, get to play with fascinating data, models and technology alongside delightful, hungry and creative people

* Something about being on a mission to change the world (hey, we're a start up)

Who We Interview:

We scan your resume for at least one outlier experience, be it your
undergraduate CS program, PhD program, open source contributions, research,
publications, or previous/current employment.

Stack:

Functional javascript (react, canvas), python (numpy, pandas, scikit-learn et.
al.)

~~~
bgnm2000
any need for design + front end dev? (definitely interested, but I like a mix
of both)

~~~
0xa
Love it--yes! I'm always amazed by people who combine thoughtful design and UI
x javascript coding.

------
kkl
Praetorian | Austin, Texas | REMOTE (For principal and staff positions)

Praetorian is different. We are a collective of highly-technical engineers
focused on helping our clients solve their most difficult security problems.
Rather than break things over and over, our goal is to have an actual impact
in making the world a better place. 100% privately owned and self-funded, we
are focused on doing the right thing over short term profits. Where other
companies pay lip service to vision statements and principles, we are
unwaveringly guided by our core values, which are:

    
    
        * Put the client first - Everything else will work out.
        * Enjoy the work you do - Passion eats education and experience for breakfast.
        * Be humble - True significance is only achieved as a team.
        * Embrace the wobble - There is existential urgency to our work. We need to move and adapt quickly.
        * Walk with a swagger - Relish the new challenge.
        * Default to open - The right decision is in the data. Share all of it.
        * Orient to action - Do not wait to be directed. Engage.
        * Performance matters - We are a small company intent on doing big things. Every individual effort counts.
        * Stop evil - Our mission is to make the world a safer and more secure place.
        * Make craters - Our time on this earth is short. Leave an impact.
    

Although small, we are growing rapidly, with 50% YOY growth for the past three
years. That growth is based on fantastic clients and their support. Our annual
net promoter score is consistently over 80%. By comparison, Apple is typically
in the mid 70s, and Amazon is usually in the high 60s.

We are looking for experienced engineers that share our values. We offer our
staff a generous benefits package, including:

    
    
       * Competitive salaries
       * Quarterly bonuses, 4% 401k matching, stock options
       * Health insurance, and options for vision, dental, ADD, Short term disability, and life

20% Bench time for research, tool development, or training * Flexible vacation
policy * Low travel requirements. Seriously. No more than 20% for those in
network security and nearly 0% for those in application security. * Company
contributions to training and conferences * Opportunities for rapid growth and
advancement based on merit.

If you’d like to learn more, please visit our career page at:
[https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).
Take a look at our tech challenges too, as we’ll ask you to complete one early
in the interview process:
[https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/)

------
thegorgon
Caviar+Square / San Francisco, CA, USA / Full-Time / On Site

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/95339782](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/95339782)

------
jeffreysmith
x.ai | New York, NY Data Engineer, NLP Data Scientist, and Backend Engineer

[https://x.ai/jobs/](https://x.ai/jobs/)

At x.ai, we are building an artificial intelligence powered personal
assistant. The software will schedule meetings for our customers automatically
without subjecting them to the typical back and forth over email negotiating
when and where to meet someone. We are looking for a smart, self-motivated,
and enthusiastic individual to join us on the journey in building the
artificial intelligence of the future. You’ll get to work side by side with a
small team of serial entrepreneurs moving at breakneck speed.

------
ldave
iDatalabs | Seattle | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer | Sales, Biz Dev |
Competitive Salary + Equity

We mine and profile large amounts of publicly available data and apply data
science / ML to build solutions that help with B2B Marketing and Sales. We are
a small but fast growing team, looking for a full-stack engineer to work on
all aspects of our stack. See details at
[https://angel.co/idatalabs/jobs/165016-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/idatalabs/jobs/165016-full-stack-engineer)

We are also looking for Biz Dev / SDR positions.

If interested, please reach out to lokesh at idatalabs.com.

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term
independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of
engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions. We're always hiring for operations/SRE,
sales, general systems engineering (mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well
as DNS at scale), and web development. Specific roles we're keen to hire
include:

0) Front End Engineer(s): building new UI/UX to expose controls and data to
customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end stack
is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are using
React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Applications Security Engineer(s) -- If you are a security person and a
software person this might be a great role for you. We are looking for people
with a strong software engineering background but also a keen eye for
architectural security bugs and OWASP Top 10 bugs. This role would be working
with lots of other teams to help them fix problems.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link or if you want to talk to a human about cloudflare you can
email me. I am evan at cloudflare.

------
falon
\------------------------------------------------------------

Node.io | San Francisco | Senior Data Engineer | Full-Time

 _Backend Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Distributed
Systems_

We have an opening for a senior level engineer who is entrepreneurial and
passionate about leveraging big data and search technologies (e.g Hadoop,
Machine learning, Natural Language Processing, Web Crawling) to build out a
unique product that will transform how businesses are able to analyze
relationships between entities on the web to uncover new opportunities.

We're looking for fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who
know when to duct tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a
hacker, ship like a pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are
intrigued by the overall space we're in. You'd be a foundational member of the
engineering team and have a significant opportunity to influence our culture
and growth, as well as immense impact on the product itself.

We spent the last year and a half building out the platform and this year have
been working with a select group of enterprise customers.

Below is a bit more on Node: At Node, we believe the future of the web isn’t
about search; it’s about proactive, personalized recommendations. We’re a team
of ex-Googlers re-organizing information on the web for the people that use
it. Backed by Mark Cuban, NEA, Avalon Ventures and Canaan Partners, you can
read more about the platform that aims to transform how business is done and
drive the future of the contextual web.

Are you interested in hearing more? Looking forward to hearing from you. Email
falon@node.io

 __Node CEO Article Published in TechCrunch:
__[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/the-future-of-the-web-is-
al...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/the-future-of-the-web-is-all-about-
context/)

 __Mark Cuban discussing Node as a Game Changer on Bloomberg TV:
__www.bloomberg.com /news/videos/2016-06-27/mark-cuban-on-node-this-is-a-game-
changer

 __$7.5M funding round earlier this year:
__[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160613005131/en/Node...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160613005131/en/Node-
Secures-7.5-Million-Funding-Reorganize-Web)

\------------------------------------------------------------

------
yjin
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

We're looking for backend, data, mobile, firmware, and hardware engineers. We
are also looking to hire senior PMs and designers. Our mission is to be the
gold standard in Wi-Fi and to become the backbone for your smart home. Our
stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Java.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at yahui.jin@eero.com.

------
ifc
analyticsMD | Mountain View, CA | Onsite

We have openings for frontend, qa, and data scientists. analyticsMD drives
operational efficiency in hospitals - Our software comb through realtime data
to anticipate surges of patients, developing bottlenecks in patient flow, and
a host of other operational problems. Join our engineering team and touch over
a million patient lives a year!

[https://jobs.lever.co/analyticsmd](https://jobs.lever.co/analyticsmd) Hit me
up directly at ian@analyticsmd if interested.

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems | Full Time | Remote (US primarily; will consider
international for the right candidate.)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company that specializes in
customer specific marketing and payments for over 3000 US clients. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is an anchor partner in
our national coalition loyalty program. All of that dribble means we have a
market, a product fit and are now continually adding value and enhancing our
platform.

As the CTO and Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be
joining a medium sized department of 40 who all commit to their projects as a
labor of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these
positions my contact information is located under my profile. Our stack? C
(embedded device), Python (RESTFul web services), AngularJS, D3, MySQL, Chef,
Ansible and I am certain I am missing two dozen things.

I manage the engineering, devops, qa and product teams. That means I get to
guide our culture and values through hiring the right people and by setting
the standard. I also get to reinforce boundaries, protect the team's interests
and ensure I'm facilitating an environment at KickBack that allows for a
world-class engineering team. At KickBack you will be joining an open,
transparent and honest environment. You'll be treated with respect and you
won't be required to lower your standards. Yes, we're a for profit business so
at times compromises need to be made but they are discussed, debated and the
negatives are understood very well when we do so.

We're like any other company, we have technical debt but we strive for
perfection in ourselves and in our software product as much as the free market
and customers allow. At any rate, we think our approach to management and
operating a software development business is a breath of fresh air. I need to
fill the following roles:

    
    
      - Senior Frontend Developer 
      - Senior Python Developer
      - Senior Test Automation Developer
      - Quality Assurance Manager
    

If you're interested in applying or hearing more, please email me.

NOTE: KRS has a healthy intern program but we keep a very personal and 1:1
relationship with our interns.

Unfortunately, at this time I'm not able to take on any more interns but email
me in six months once these roles are filled by exceptional candidates and my
team leads and developers are ready to mentor future experts.

------
nathantotten
Auth0 | Remote, Seattle, Buenos Aires

We are hiring for lots of positions: Engineering, Design, etc.
[https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs)

------
makmanalp
Center for Intl Development at Harvard | Product Manager, Data
Visualization/Frontend Engineer | FULLTIME ONSITE Cambridge, MA (near Boston)

The Growth Lab (at the Center for International Development) is a research
team that works to solve the issues of poverty in developing countries and
focuses on the question, “Why do some countries grow while others don’t?” We
are building a team of four/five people within the Growth Lab creating web
based data visualization tools, largely funded by governments (past examples
include Mexico, Colombia, Peru). We’re currently at one designer, one backend
+ data munger, one frontend engineer. We're aiming for one more mostly-
frontend person who focuses on data viz, plus someone for a PM role - though
we're trying to prevent everyone from getting too siloed, and trying to hire
people who are T-shaped: specializing at one sort of thing, but curious about
related areas. We work alongside a larger team of researchers with diverse
backgrounds.

\---

One of the more recent sites we worked on:
[http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-
col](http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-col) One of our older sites,
focusing on international trade data:
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/) Our head
researcher, talking about our ideas:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeugaLv5Bo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FeugaLv5Bo)
A neat webgl project one of our interns did:
[http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/](http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/)

\---

Regarding the frontend / data viz person: We're looking for folks who are
comfortable with _modern_ javascript / d3 and _best practices_ , but also have
a creative side. Previous work experience doing stuff like this and / or a
portfolio with sample work is a huge huge bonus and the best predictor of
success in our experience. The work would probably be a bit of data viz and a
bit of general frontend development, but there are teammates to help with
both.

Regarding the product manager role, see this gist:
[https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/bb7fb0cf50e3a44c2d1321a08e...](https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/bb7fb0cf50e3a44c2d1321a08e71c3db)

\---

To get in touch, contact Andrea Hayes (andrea underscore hayes at hks dot
harvard dot edu), preferably with stuff that you're proud of!

~~~
insmod88
Do you guys transfer H1Bs ?

------
shacker
Duolingo is hiring in Pittsburgh, PA, multiple positions ONSITE, VISA.

[https://www.duolingo.com/jobs](https://www.duolingo.com/jobs)

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA; New Delhi, India. Remotes, interns and those needing visas
are encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real, stable
company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

Open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer in New Delhi, India. We're growing our business
into India and are hiring a local software team to go with it. You'll be part
of our core engineering team and will help provide an Indian perspective. Only
locals to New Delhia, please.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273120#.V8h645...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/273120#.V8h645MrIo8)

\- Sys Admin / DevOps Engineer. Help make our infrastructure delicious.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/262398#.V8h6-5...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/262398#.V8h6-5MrIo8)

\- Technical Support Associate. Entry-level position that offers a great path
to other parts of the company as you grow.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/247528#.V8h7tZ...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy/jobs/247528#.V8h7tZMrIo8)

~~~
vineetraja
Where in New Delhi?

~~~
manu-chroma
Capital of India.

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics
([http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/)) | London,
Berlin, Remote | Full-time, Intern

Snowplow
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow))
is the leading open source event data pipeline, used by some of the most data-
sophisticated organizations in the world. Headquartered in London UK, Snowplow
is looking to fill a variety of positions in London, Berlin or working remote.

Positions:

Technical product manager -
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-
ma...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-manager/)

Data engineer - [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/data-
engineer/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/data-engineer/)

(junior) Data analyst - [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-
analyst/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/junior-data-analyst/)

Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Winter
(sometime November through January), for a 6-8 week paid internship. Our
interns will work directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow
open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, Rust, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift, Spark,
Akka and Kafka.

This is a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to
UTC +/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email
intern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us about a piece of software you are
proud to have written. (And don't be afraid to suggest specific
projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work on in your
internship.)

For background on our last 2 internship programs check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2016/03/17/2015-2016-winternship-wrapup/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/07/10/introducing-our-2015-summer-interns/

------
alex_clarifai
NYC - CLARIFAI (www.clarifai.com/careers) ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE & VISUAL
RECOGNITION

LEAD FRONTEND ENGINEER & LEAD MOBILE DEVELOPER (IOS AND/OR ANDROID)

------
gametimeunited
Gametime | San Francisco | Full-time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Machine Learning Engineers, Software Engineers
and an experienced Product Designer!

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm.

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into an event as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5,000 options to
the 50 best, with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our
mobile-only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. After
purchase, fans can text tickets to friends or sell (via patent-pending Snap &
Sell technology) if they can’t make it. This experience has led to rapid, 300%
annual growth. Gametime apps have been featured in both the Apple App Store
and Google Play Store!

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF ...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. There’s free
catered lunch Monday through Thursday, with Friday lunch outside the office
reimbursed by the company! We offer a robust insurance package including a
Kaiser HMO medical plan and Cigna for medical (OAP or HSA), dental, and vision
plans (100% coverage for employees!). We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us (and
your friends via a $100 monthly credit). Go Giants!

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/e0595a55-a40a-40e9-bc50-7f120...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/e0595a55-a40a-40e9-bc50-7f12023e99ad)
Software Engineer - Finance:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/818df137-701a-4581-a81d-88564...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/818df137-701a-4581-a81d-88564d7262c3)
Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/c6660a81-cc90-4f30-8b59-4124d...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/c6660a81-cc90-4f30-8b59-4124d34be94c)

------
burgessl27
Cloudreach | Edinburgh, UK| Full-Time | Onsite | DevOps roles

First of all, a bit about us!

Cloudreach is an idea that started out in a London pub. We’re now a global
cloud enabler and partner with the very best cloud platforms (AWS, Azure,
Salesforce). We have hubs in Europe and North America, with more certified
technical staff than anyone else in the world. Cloudreach works on challenging
technical projects such as data centre migrations, data analytics, and
managing digital estates. This is not your average company; we keep our feet
on the ground and our heads in the cloud.

We are looking for Dev Ops Leaders, Dev Ops Lead and Dev Ops Engineer for our
amazing office in Edinburgh who have a passion for operations and are keen to
further their career in a fast growing company. We subscribe to the concept of
"DevOps", where we use development skills in the operational environment in
order to increase service quality. Typically our customers use an extensive
array of technology running on either Linux or the Microsoft stack. The intent
is to fix or work around the root cause of operational issues, so that they do
not re-occur.

We are looking for:

For engineers, 3- 5 years ops experience and (depending on the role) at least
12 months leadership experience

Excellent technical knowledge with some or all of our partner solutions (Alert
Logic, AWS, Microsoft Azure, Chef, BitDefender, CloudEndure and many others)
and be able to present and articulate these concepts to both technical and
non-technical audiences.

Scripting and Automation experience of Operating Systems and Services

Solid understanding of current and future best practices for IT operations and
how to adapt these to support the delivery of cloud based Operational services
at a global scale (e.g. DevOps, Bimodal, ITIL and others).

Our Cloudy Perks include:

MacBook Pro, big screen monitor and your choice of smartphone Unique ‘cloudy’
culture where we work hard and play hard Uncapped holidays.....seriously.
World-class technical training and career development opportunities through
our Cloudy University including AWS Professional Certifications, Microsoft
Certifications and more! Fully stocked in-office kitchen and team ‘cloudy’
lunches, taking over a restaurant every Friday.There are also cool office
amenities like a pool table, foosball, and Xbox on the big screen TV.
Quarterly parties around Europe and an annual kick off event in a cool
destination. Last year, it was in Spain!

If you would like to have a chat and hear more about the role or Cloudreach
please contact me at louise.burgess@cloudreach.com

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Mateo, CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up). The company is well-funded, ~two and a half years old and growing
very rapidly with sales traction. We punch well above our weight-class with
experienced founders, ~250 team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and
paying customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration. We've got some neat in-house tools for service discovery, health
checks, cluster setup and deploy and more.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack,
back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest
needs are DevOps and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for sales, business development and other roles as
well. If you care about such things, we were recently flattered/embarrassed to
be highlighted as one of fifty potential next unicorns by the nytimes:
[http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B visas. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with less than 20 people, but we generate rich
biological data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere
doing biology and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images from
experiments we conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week.
Our biggest challenge and biggest opportunity is to extract the most
information we can from this massive amount of data.

* Research Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

* Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-scientist.html)

* Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

* Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

* Computational biologist / bioinformatics - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioin...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioinformatician.html)

* Data Visualization/Interaction Engineer - no post yet - D3 et al

* Software engineer - full stack, backend - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/backendfullstack-swe.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/backendfullstack-swe.html)

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Must be US-authorized. Our team of 18:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
dostrin2
URGE | Sydney, Australia Front end engineer

www.urge-app.com

We are looking for a gun front end engineer to join our team of 12.

Sponsorship may be available for the right candidate.

Hiaturge-app.com

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"MailChimp & SurveyMonkey for IVR & SMS Text" | ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines |
Full-Time & Adventure Fellowship

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UN WFP, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | Andover
MA USA, Westlake OH USA, Santiago Chile | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Database Engineer, VNA Solutions (Andover MA) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2145/database-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2145/database-engineer%2c-vna-solutions/job)

* Network And Security Administrator (Westlake OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2127/network-and-secur...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2127/network-and-security-administrator/job)

* Infrastructure Administrator III (Westlake OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2028/infrastructure-ad...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2028/infrastructure-administrator-iii/job)

* DICOM Software Developer (Westlake OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-developer/job)

* Solution Developer, Insurance Services (Westlake OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1900/solution-develope...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1900/solution-developer%2c-insurance-services/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers-hyland.icims.com](https://careers-
hyland.icims.com)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloy.ai](http://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines, but it struggles to keep up with its
own complexity.

The manufacturers, distributors, and retailers that make up this complex
network are limited by the information they posses. They struggle to track and
respond to supply and demand as their product travels from production to
consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old data standards, lots of manual
Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our small team
has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale enterprise
software, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters to us:
we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity, respect, and
open communication.

We're committed to make enterprise software inspiring. We use Google Cloud
Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, Java and React, all wrapped in strong
design.

== About You ==

You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from the ground up.
You love to pick up new tech, get good at it fast and do something creative
with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY -
[http://www.curalate.com](http://www.curalate.com) (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. Our visual commerce software helps more than
800 brands tell their stories through imagery in order to drive engagement,
build awareness, and form stronger, more meaningful relationships with
consumers.

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/4d5kan](http://grnh.se/4d5kan) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-End Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer - Solutions Engineer

Check out our offices and meet some of our team featured on The Muse -
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate](https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate)

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

Value Props: * Hard problems to solve--everything we build revolves around
images (data, monetization, commerce, image recognition etc etc)--and the
challenges are endless.

* Leadership: Our Co-founder is our CTO and an Engineer (dev is our biggest team by far) and our VP of Engineering has managed to retain his entire team for over a year (aside from one of our dev's that decided the Seattle weather wasn't for him and headed back to sunny LA)

* New tech: Our primary language is Scala, but we are always open to trying new languages, frameworks etc-- this is a "best tool for the job" shop, so we are open to experimenting and failing fast

* Ownership: you will ship code from day one and see your impact right from the jump. We are all about autonomy, so we hire the best--it's literally easier to get into Harvard, than to get a spot on this team--dev's and give them the support to kill it

* Fun: This company is incredible and our people are brilliant, but we don't take ourselves too seriously. . .laughing is part of our DNA

* Being at the bleeding edge of tech on a winning team. . . Need I say more?

------
ivankirigin
YesGraph, Bay Area, 1st Business Hire

This is our first non technical position. We wrote up a blog post here, where
you can see our YC Demo Day pitch from a few days ago!
[http://blog.yesgraph.com/biz-hire/](http://blog.yesgraph.com/biz-hire/)

Email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE for Senior, Pacific Time (PST) to
Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both Senior Engineers who have been around the block many times,
as well as Junior Engineers who are just getting started. We’re looking for
Junior Engineers who are eager to learn, who thrive on great mentorship, and
who want to work on a mission that makes a difference. We’re looking for
Senior Engineers who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and
open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

You can learn more about our interview process through Dui’s hiring blog post:
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have _many_ established offices worldwide (pivotal.io/locations) and more
coming.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available. We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

Presently we're hiring engineers in Atlanta, Beaverton, Beijing, Boston,
Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Dublin, London, New York, Palo Alto, Paris,
San Francisco, Santa Monica, Seattle, Sydney, Toronto and Washington DC. Most
of these are hiring designers and product managers. Other roles are being
hired worldwide also.

To see our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonuses (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here.

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Incredible growth. We were the fastest startup to hit a billion dollar
valuation, and we just got bought (well, subject to regulatory approval) by
Walmart for 3.3 billion. With the Fortune 1 at our backs there are some really
amazing opportunities and projects that are just getting started.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding. And in
general we have a very modern tech stack that is a pleasure to work with.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers](https://jet.com/careers) . You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | London, Boston,
Seattle, & Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems using the latest
tech within a casual work environment. We offer a fully stocked kitchen, ping
pong/arcade machines, frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that
employees actually use, generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

London:

* Software Engineer, Golang ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PL69iwC](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PL69iwC))

Boston, MA:

* Software Engineer in Test - Web Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ASYdiwq](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ASYdiwq))

* UI Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CSYdiws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CSYdiws))

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OSYdiwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OSYdiwE))

* Software Engineer - Back-end ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3USYdiwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3USYdiwK))

Seattle, WA:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3) ETYdiwv)

* Principal UI Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KTYdiwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KTYdiwB))

* Principal Full Stack Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PTYdiwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PTYdiwG))

Tempe, AZ:

* Principal Golang Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eTYdiw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eTYdiw5))

* Software Engineer - Video Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?39TYdiw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39TYdiw0))

* Technical Support Engineer - Tier 2 Development ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hTYdiw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hTYdiw8))

* Technical Support Engineer - Tier 1 ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iTYdiw9](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iTYdiw9))

------
donohoe
The New Yorker - New York City, NY (Local only) - FT

\- Lead Engineer

\- Product Manager

Titles and specifics are TBD. I'm leaving my role at The New Yorker (
_Director of Product Engineering_ ) and they're looking to fill two roles to
replace mine.

Job spec is also TBD but reach out if you're interested.

------
utefan001
myStartup (no public website) | Parent + Child testers preferred | REMOTE

Smart Internet tools for Smart Parents, Internet Monitoring and Learning
system.

The Learning system deactivates internet access until your children have made
measurable progress on dozens of supported education websites.

Internet monitor:

\- Youtube search and view history

\- Youtube Ad history

\- Google search history

Our mission is to provide affordable, easy to use tools to help parents reduce
the time their children spend on time wasting websites and increase the time
children spend on education websites.

We need about 30 volunteer testers.

support -at- smartmadre d0t com

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 20th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We're looking for software engineers to join our core team to work on data
engineering, technical operations, computer vision, and systems integration.

Data Engineering: We're looking for a software engineer who's excited about
designing and building a scalable, flexible analytics pipline for the data we
collect. While you'll spend most of your time on the backend, you should be
comfortable working on our entire data stack, from databases, to backend APIs,
to customer-facing frontend analytics tools.

Technical Operations: You might or might not have experience with technical
operations, but you're excited about applying your software engineering skills
to solve our complex operational problems. You're comfortable diving into
complex codebases and large distributed systems, and equally excited about
applying the same technical principles you'd use to build these systems to
take them to production.

Computer Vision: We're looking for a computer vision "research-ineer" with
demonstrable experience in algorithm development and productization of in-the-
wild vision solutions. Working knowledge of computation and optimization,
algebras, statistics, machine learning is required. Experience in the
following environments is highly recommended: C++11, Boost, OpenCV,
OpenCL/CUDA, DNN/CNN.

Systems Integration Engineer: We're looking for an engineer with experience
developing firmware or device drivers. You are excited about getting disparate
hardware talking the same language and think everything should be connected
and communicating. You have worked extensivily in C/C++/Javascript. While
hardware and physical devices is your playground, you have familiarity with
web development and networking. Experience with industrial machinery and
knowledge of Modbus, RS232/485, and other protocols is desired.

Email us at jobs@tulip.co

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers and a Frontend and Backend Lead | London UK |
ONSITE

Firefly Learning is an award-winning EdTech company that works to bring
teachers, parents and students together, enabling greater collaboration,
intuitive workflows and rich resource creation, while saving teachers time.
We’re used by hundreds of leading schools globally, including 8 of the top 10
UK Independents.

We're looking for strengths like:

◦ Skill in web development: you’ll have the skill to understand existing code
and technical tradeoffs, and to help design new systems. You have a solid
understanding of how web apps are built and how the whole stack from IP to
React fits together. You’re aware of the state of the art of the industry, in
things such as the SOLID principles, the ports and adapters pattern, and the
various agile methodologies.

◦ Balancing conflicting priorities: we want a product that is well engineered
but not over-engineered. We have existing bugs, a long feature list, and new
projects we’d like to start. We have new technologies and techniques we want
to make use of.

◦ Clear communication: you can work closely with others and help your team
communicate with the wider business. You’ll be able to form strong working
relationships with the rest of the technical leadership team, the product
team, and delivery manager. You know how to help your team participate in
practices like sprint planning, estimation, retrospectives, and squads/cross-
functional teams.

◦ In the lead roles, experience of coaching other developers, sharing best
practice as well as either having experience of or a desire to lead a small
team of developers.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with a web platform. Our
server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has a fair bit of
Javascript, so you’ll need to know one of these or be able to pick them up.

We work pretty generally, so experience of any of the following would be a
positive: React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience. We’re committed to
everyone’s professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending training courses or other events, as well as
brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-improvement and experimentation. In
addition to this we offer 25 days holiday (plus bank holidays and 3 days over
Christmas and New Year), 3% employer pension contributions and discounted gym
membership.

So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn your craft
alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an
e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence Analysts, Python Engineers, Marketing Designers, Product Owners,
Product Marketing Managers, Technical Support Specialists, etc.

If you're not familiar with us already, we're a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup
and we focus on conversion optimization products for our customers. We're a
Python shop (entirely open source), but we're 100% committed to diversifying
our team to include members of the RoR, Java, and PHP communities (in addition
to Python) and have found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in
infinite ways and build amazing things. We have an excellent culture (I'm sure
you hear that a lot, but this is actually true) and a great appreciation for
work-life balance (we practice this heavily!), AND... we work remote two days
per week with the other three days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis
office (yes, if you are not already local, you’d have to be open to
relocation).

We currently have full-time opportunities available for:

\- Python Developer => [http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/IR6YFk/Python-
Engineer?so...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/IR6YFk/Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Site Reliability Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-
Reliability-E...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Product/UX Designer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/m65RKH/ProductUX-
Designer...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/m65RKH/ProductUX-
Designer?source=HackerNews)

\- Technical Support Specialist =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/wdI8Fl/Technical-
Support-...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/wdI8Fl/Technical-Support-
Specialist?source=HackerNews)

\- Marketing Automation Manager =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/xgz31G/Marketing-
Automati...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/xgz31G/Marketing-Automation-
Manager?source=HackerNews)

 __BRAND NEW POSITIONS COMING: JS App Engineer and Front End Developers!
Please check our careers page
at[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful
Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any other open positions within our Marketing,
Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or Operations teams, check out
our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
jaegerpicker
Vet's First Choice | Lead Developer | Portland, Maine | ONSITE | Full-time

I'm the software developer manager for this team and I'm looking to hire a
lead dev. We are mostly tech agnostic in our lead positions because we believe
leadership is less about tech skill set and more about leadership skills. That
said here is a list of tech the team regularly uses and works on: Legacy
stack: php, Java Spring, mysql, sqs, elastic search, redis, Angular New app
stack: Scala, node.js, kafka, Spark, mysql, redis, DynamoDB, mysql,
React/Redux, Java

This position is mostly aimed at the new stack but will need to interact and
fix the old stack from time to time.

Feel free to reach out to me with questions scampbell at vetsfirstchoice . com

While we do regularly work remotely we do require that you are in the Portland
Area and most days in the office.

Here is the full job description:

Vet's First Choice is looking for a Lead eCommerce Developer to help build our
platform of the future. We are changing the Veterinary market and are building
a new platform to accelerate that process. It's a fast paced, fun environment
with huge growth potential. We are looking for an experienced technical lead
developer in the eCommerce domain. We value technical innovation, clean well
tested code, and the ability to scale quickly in our applications. We have
many interesting challenges ahead of us in the coming years, so you should be
excited and motivated by creative problem solving while maintaining technical
excellence. The eCommerce team prefers developers with experience in multiple
technology stacks and developers willing to choose the best tool for the job.
This position will work closely with the eCommerce Manager/Architect on large
strategic efforts while also leading the rest of the team of developers in day
to day issues and support. We strongly believe in servant leadership and being
agile with a large premium placed on developer happiness. You should be an
opinionated, always growing developer committed to mentoring more developers.
Examples of technologies we are exploring: Kafka, Event Steaming, Functional
Programming, Universal Applications but we are more interested in what you are
trying to learn.

Type of Experience we are looking for:

6+ years as a software developer eCommerce and StoreFront development
Experience with high volume public facing web applications Complex distributed
systems communication (Queues, Event Streaming, etc..) Collecting detailed
analytics Designing technical solutions and documenting them Leading other
talented developers Migrating from a Legacy system

[http://vetsfirstchoice.applytojob.com/apply/hPaUfc/ECommerce...](http://vetsfirstchoice.applytojob.com/apply/hPaUfc/ECommerce-
Lead-Developer)

------
sid6376
Booking.com -
[https://booking.com<https://booking.com/>](https://booking.com<https://booking.com/>)
\- Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA), ONSITE

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this. If you have any other
questions about the company or the hiring process or you would like me to
refer you, please feel free to send me an email at siddharthsarda01 at
gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To have an idea of the
kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at our dev blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Junior iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/piho2l](http://grnh.se/piho2l)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

For our office in Seattle:

\- Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/j0hacq](http://grnh.se/j0hacq)

\- Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xpm80g](http://grnh.se/xpm80g)

\- Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/ep1qn0](http://grnh.se/ep1qn0)

\- Lead Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/kawx0r](http://grnh.se/kawx0r)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Product owner : [http://grnh.se/lndjc1](http://grnh.se/lndjc1)

\- Software Developer : [http://grnh.se/m12bjy](http://grnh.se/m12bjy)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

~~~
sAbakumoff
Today I had the interview for a front end developer, everything was organized
perfectly. I can say that it was the best interview I had been ever invited
to. I even had one extra interview, very business oriented, guess that it's a
good sign )

~~~
johnnydoebk
Did you have a hackerrank test?

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels [http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

We offer two main products: managed infrastructure and managed operations.
Through managed infrastructure, we provide automation, infrastructure, and
scalability in our own data center on our own hardware. We provide both bare-
metal and virtualized hosting options for our customers, and you’ll work
directly with them to ensure their goals are met through automation, analysis,
and hardware. And via managed operations, we provide custom, consulting-based
solutions on top of any cloud vendor, as best meets the customer’s needs.

We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an
internal DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters (MySQL Galera, PostgreSQL
replication, Redis failover, ElasticSearch clustering, Memcached, MongoDB
etc.). You'll manage application instances for technologies like Ruby-on-
Rails, Django, Node, and Scala (to name a few), and layer on top of those
management, orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances.
If you’ve ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find
the right challenge here at Rails Machine!

Responsibilities:

* Manage availability and performance problems for customers; automate resolution to prevent reoccurrence

* Pair with other SRE/SAs, mentor junior staff

* Releases and maintains open-source software and projects

* Author blog posts and participate in the community by going to meetups, conferences, etc. as a Rails Machine representative

* Creates and maintain system architecture, design, and implementation

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Significant experience with config management or automation framework, like Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano

* 4 years maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Intermediate Ubuntu system administration skills

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | San Francisco | Onsite | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers) | Sr. Fullstack Developer

Current Interview Process: call with recruiter, engineering phone screen,
onsite, team lunch, reference check, offer.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at eunoia.github+hnwh3@gmail.com. When you apply, make sure to
mention you saw this hackernews post.

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4), and
Postgresql hosted on Heroku. The javascript is well written, and we don't use
any frameworks. We've got reasonable test coverage, and a very empathetic
culture.

We're looking to hire a head of product with marketplace experience, and
entrepreneur mentality. You'll be building a product team from the ground up.

The next engineer we're looking for is a Sr. Fullstack Developer.

You are an experienced web developer. You take pride in your work, writing
clean, maintainable code. You also prioritize and build what’s necessary to
accomplish the business objectives at hand. You roll up your sleeves and do
whatever is necessary to push the company forward. You have strong back-end
skills, but are also comfortable with front-end work and can drive a feature
from PSD to functional product.

You Have

* A GitHub account (or portfolio) that rocks

* Projects that you can point to that you personally (not your team) built

* 2+ years of Ruby-on-Rails experience

* 5-10 years of web development experience, ideally some of which is in a startup environment

* An understanding of web analytics, A/B testing, and agile development methods

* An outstanding academic background; CS degree preferred

What You'll Do Here

* We're looking for a full stack engineer to help us build amazing products.

* We've got a full slate of interesting projects and need an exceptional engineer to help us create innovative technology that will change real estate.

* You'll be working on mission critical projects, both on our internal tools and on our customer facing products, and will be able to help shape our engineering culture as we grow.

You Want

* Your work to matter - to be critically important to your team’s success

* To work on a small team that gets sht done but also likes to have fun

* To build cool technology that will transform an industry and forever change the way people buy and sell real estate

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Labor Day is approaching and you can finally look forward to the end of the
sweaty season and a return to hoodies. As the leaves and season slowly start
to change, perhaps you should revisit that long-considered change of your own,
and consider joining a dynamic, fast-growing company full of some of the best
infosec minds in the business... NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our: Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)
Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/) Microcorruption
- [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco, New York, and Austin! We'd love to
hear from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

Our Bug Bounty Services group is growing and we're looking to add a couple of
people immediately! This work can be nearly 100% remote! Kick back in your
cabin in the woods or on the beach and do some security work! More info on
these roles can be found at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-consulting-careers/security-consultant-bug-bounty-
services/)

We also have a rapidly expanding Risk Management and Governance group looking
for all levels of infosec architecture and policy experience. We'd love to
hear from you as we expand those teams: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-management-governance/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

~~~
emilburzo
> Our Bug Bounty Services group is growing and we're looking to add a couple
> of people immediately!

> Please note that this role has background clearance as mandatory due to the
> nature of the work NCC Group does.

I'm not familiar with background clearances, can you get one as a European, or
do you need to be a US national?

------
conorgil145
Virtru | Washington, DC or REMOTE (within America) | Fulltime | DevOps,
Javascript fullstack

== Who we are ==

[https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works)

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient.

Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your existing email
address and existing email provider with the flip of a switch. We have browser
extensions for Chrome/Firefox, apps for iPhone and Android, and a plugin for
Outlook desktop.

Our full time team of ~40 is currently ~50% engineers spread among all 4 US-
based time zones. We value automated testing, readable/maintainable code,
documentation, and code reviews. We run in 2 week sprints and dedicate about
20% of total capacity to things the dev team thinks are important (technical
debt, refactoring, exploring a new technology, etc), while the rest goes to
feature development and addressing bugs.

We are well capitalized and just closed a $29 million dollar round with top
investors [0].

== Current positions ==

1) DevOps engineer to help us scale. We are working on a range of projects
including: improving our resource utilization by hosting our applications with
Docker, streamlining our build/deploy pipeline so that we can reduce
production impact of bad builds, rearchitecting our application layer to
increase our throughput and lower our latencies, etc, etc. We work mainly with
AWS (too many services to list), Terraform, Ansible, NodeJS, and Python.
Please apply via Stack Overflow Careers [1].

2) Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer with experience building, deploying,
and maintaining RESTful web services and infrastructure in AWS using automated
tools such as Terraform, Ansible, Chef, Puppet, AWS CloudFormation, etc.
Please apply via Stack Overflow Careers [2].

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! We currently use Stack Overflow Careers to track all of our
candidates in one place, so please apply via the links below. Please include
in your cover letter a short explanation of what interests you about Virtru.

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/email-and-file-
encryption-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/email-and-file-encryption-
service-virtru-built-by-ex-nsa-engineer-raises-29-million/)

[1] [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119612/senior-devops-
engineer...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/119612/senior-devops-engineer-
virtru)

[2] [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/99104/full-stack-
javascript-d...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/99104/full-stack-javascript-
developer-virtru)

~~~
Akkuma
== Real Talk ==

I wanted to personalize why you might want to check us out as I think
copy/paste non-personalized job ads on HN are boring and don't deserve a place
here.

I started back with Virtru as a Senior Software Engineer in July of 2015 and
work remotely. I have never once felt left out because I am remote. This is my
first remote job and I cannot see how anyone would ever want to work any other
way now. We currently use Slack, Google Hangouts, and Screenhero, so you won't
be cut off to fend for yourself in the wild. Most of the developers are on the
east coast, but we have a few people on the west coast & central.

One of the more interesting things about Virtru is that a lot of work is
around browser extensions, which is fairly atypical for software products, so
you'll get to learn something new. So what's working there like for a remote
person? We have a stand up for the feature team at 10AM EST, and one for our
DevOps. After that your day is usually in your court outside of the regular
sprint end/begin activities (retro, review, planning). If you like going heads
down with no/minimal distractions you can often achieve that. You won't be
micromanaged to get your work done and getting your work done is the most
important measure. You'll get the freedom to experience what it is to worry
about only your work and not if you're showing your face for enough hours. If
that means you bust ass 3 days a week and keep yourself available for the
other two for stand up, possible reviews and questions, and maybe a meeting no
one should care.

Rather than write a novel, if you have any questions please contact me via
running this JS snippet to get my info:

    
    
      [103, 114, 101, 103, 43, 104, 110, 64, 118, 105, 114, 116, 114, 117, 46, 99, 111, 109].map(x => String.fromCharCode(x)).join('')

------
ezhome
REMOTE -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech-enabled home services.
We provide an amazingly better experience using software and data that enable
our service personnel to be more effective and efficient. We are pioneering
the tech-enabled home services space with a full-stack approach.

ezhome was founded by two serial entrepreneurs and has been growing extremely
quickly (multi-million ARR within a year). We've assembled a world class team
and have raised significant funding from top-tier investors. We are looking
for top talent — join us in disrupting the $100 billion home services market!

Product Owner -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=247955](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=247955)

Sr. iOS Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=243153](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=243153)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=206286](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=206286)

Android Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=224330](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=224330)

Front End Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=224309](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=224309)

Sr. Analyst, Growth and Product -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=241998](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=241998)

Sr. Data Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=262983](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=262983)

Sr. Full Stack Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=180689](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=180689)

Sr. Back Eng Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=180489](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=180489)

QA Engineer -
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=214097](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions?gh_jid=214097)

------
johnrball
Spreemo| Senior Data Scientist | Full-Time | NYC

As a Senior Data Scientist at Spreemo, you will work with a growing
multidisciplinary team of talented Data Scientists, Statisticians, Healthcare
Economists/Epidemiologists, and Big Data Technology Experts. Together, you
will create new and improved methods for assessing and predicting the quality
of care delivered by healthcare providers and determining the impact that care
quality has on overall patient outcomes and cost. In addition, you will
develop related analytics tools for the payers, providers, and patients who
use Spreemo’s platform to facilitate and coordinate delivery of care. You will
have the opportunity to work with unique healthcare datasets that cover all
phases of care delivery (referral, diagnosis, therapy, and outcome/follow-up)
from the perspective of all key stakeholders (patients, providers, payers).
Your responsibilities will include helping to further build and extend the
data analytics environment at Spreemo. You will be implementing data pipelines
for ETL, data integration, and data exploration. You will develop regression
and machine learning models for classification and prediction. Your
responsibilities will also include helping to shape Spreemo’s data analytics
strategy by identifying new opportunities and helping to lead and mentor
junior members of the analytics team.

Qualifications: PhD or Master’s degree from elite institution in relevant
technical discipline 5+ year’s work experience as a Data Scientist Experience
with regression and machine learning models for classification and prediction
Experience with methods for feature selection, dimension reduction, and
quantifying goodness of fit Experience implementing data pipelines for ETL,
data cleaning, and data integration Experience with R and/or Python Experience
with SQL and NoSQL databases Experience with unstructured data and NLP
Experience with Hadoop, Spark, and related big data analytics tools Experience
working with healthcare data

About Spreemo: Spreemo, a high-growth, venture-backed company headquartered in
NY, is on a mission to improve patient outcomes through high-quality care. By
establishing broadly accepted quality metrics for physicians and providing
transparency of cost over a collaborative platform enabling end-to-end care
management, Spreemo is doing just that. Today, the focus is on radiology and
other diagnostic tests for occupational injuries – Spreemo connects patients
with a nationwide network of over 4,000 diagnostic providers. At the same
time, through its Quality Research Institute, Spreemo engages in innovative
clinical research to help define best practice, establish a currency of
quality, and understand implications for patient outcomes. Spreemo’s vision is
to apply the lessons learned in radiology to other areas of medicine with the
long-term aim of enabling true collaboration of high quality providers to
deliver improved outcomes and reduced costs for America’s most pervasive
injuries and illnesses.

[https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/77d4ceb6-be11-45b0-885f-81...](https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/77d4ceb6-be11-45b0-885f-8193ca1a32a2)

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | iOS Developer (Swift). Principal Engineer/Team Lead
(Ruby/Rails). Full-Stack Dev (Ruby/Rails). Office Manager | SF |
[http://www.johnhancockdigital.com](http://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

NOTE: We are also hiring for full-stack Rails developers and an office manager
(no descriptions below - please contact us at hello@johnhancockdigital.com)

iOS DEVELOPER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer who will own our core mobile app experience.
You will ideally have experience in Swift or be a fast learner interested in
building expertise.

You will be responsible for actively contributing to, testing and maintaining
an innovative mobile experience that can change the lives of millions of
families. We’re looking for someone with a proven track record of delivering
very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested software, coordinating well
with API teams, who thrives in a fast moving startup and environment.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining critical
application features that seamlessly engage users and drive better financial
behavior.

PRINCIPAL ENGINEER / TEAM LEAD (Ruby/Rails)

We are seek an experienced engineer who has a passion and desire to continue
as a senior engineering contributor while managing and mentoring a small team
of engineers.

At John Hancock Digital, we value leadership by example, flat management
structures, peer reviews and moving quickly. This position first and foremost
involves serving as a lead engineering contributor, and secondly serving as a
manager and mentor to other engineers. As such, we expect our Principal
Engineer & Team Lead to aim for an 80/20 balance between engineering
contributions and management responsibilities.

We seek a team player with an engaging positive attitude and a startup
mentality of being able to juggle multiple demands, focus on what needs to get
done, and ability to foster a productive, optimistic attitude across the team.

As part of your role, you will also be an active leader in continuing to
recruit a world-class development team, and should have a proven track record
of managing software development teams to deliver well-engineered and tested
software at scale.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL We serve as an independent digital innovation
startup within John Hancock, focused on scaling our technology to improve the
financial lives of millions of customers in the US and globally. We are an
agile, fast-moving startup team based in San Francisco, that leverages the
brand, support and resources of John Hancock and its Manulife parent company
to ship products that positively impact the lives of customers around the
world.

Our mission is to use technology (machine learning and applied behavioral
finance) to enable millions of middle-class households to increase their
savings rates, make better financial decisions and achieve retirement
security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at hello@johnhancockdigital.com
with a brief note about yourself and a resume.

Read more here:
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

------
akashatwork
Bloomberg * New York City * Full Time * Onsite

I lead the Data Infrastructure team for Bloomberg Structured Products and we
are always looking for talented engineers to join our team. Structured
Products is a team of ~120 engineers and we have positions open across our
team - for people looking to get involved on the finance aspect of things to
people interested in just tech. Our technology stack is built using Python,
C++ and JavaScript but experience with those languages is not necessary. Nor
do we require any prior experience in finance but a general aptitude for
finance is welcome.

Ongoing projects:

⁃ Migration to a new service-oriented architecture serving billion+ requests
per day. We have access to a cluster of hundreds of very powerful Linux
machines to serve data, run simulations and provide a plethora of analytics to
clients both internal and external.

⁃ Maintaining the Bloomberg Asset Backed Security database - includes writing
cashflow models for thousands of securities and ingesting data from dozens of
‘trustee’ websites.

⁃ UI overhaul - as we migrate to the new infrastructure we are also rewriting
the entire suite of Bloomberg Functions available through the Bloomberg
Terminal.

Why us?

⁃ Bloomberg is one of the best places to work if you have any interest in
financial technology

⁃ The Asset-backed Security industry went through a radical transformation
since the sub-prime crisis (highly recommend reading The Big Short). Most
firms now demand clean and accurate data and there are a very few places in
the world that can deliver solutions at the same scale as us.

⁃ The Structured Product team is a really fun place to be in. We are a bunch
of people who really enjoy working with each other and we greatly value hard-
work and innovation.

Note that I represent just one group at Bloomberg. There are tons of other
opportunities available and I’m willing to help you search for the right spot
in the company. Our biggest engineering offices are in New York City,
Princeton and London.

You can search for all our job openings at
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search)

Direct links to job openings from the Structured Products team:

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49549](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49549)

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49548](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49548)

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49547](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49547)

Please email me at ashah237@bloomberg.net for any further questions (put
hackernews in the subject line to help me find them). But don't send me
resumes on that email - submit it using one of the job links above.

------
tomhanlon
Clearhead | Austin, TX & Cincinnati, OH | Full-Time | On-Site

We help daring brands optimize their business outcomes through continuous
testing & personalization. Every idea, every product, every experience —
driven by data. Imagine that. That’s Clearhead.

Headquartered in Austin, TX, Clearhead was founded in 2012 by former ecommerce
executives obsessed with the intersection of design, analytics and product
innovation. Today, we provide user experience design, product development,
analytics and strategic consulting solutions grounded in pioneering testing
and personalization expertise. Our diverse roster of clients includes Adidas,
CVS, Express, Patagonia, Tesco, Tory Burch, Ulta, Vitamix and Whole Foods.

Austin:

Digital Project Manager -
[http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/k0LuYZ/Digital-
Proje...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/k0LuYZ/Digital-Project-
Manager?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Product Manager / Optimization Director -
[http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/WJwaDg/Product-
Manag...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/WJwaDg/Product-Manager-
Optimization-Director?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Senior Analyst - [http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/Kynsli/Senior-
Analys...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/Kynsli/Senior-
Analyst?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Senior UI/UX Designer -
[http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/4nN45x/Senior-
UIUX-D...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/4nN45x/Senior-UIUX-
Designer?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Senior UX/UI Design Lead -
[http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/yLiaRD/Senior-
UXUI-D...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/yLiaRD/Senior-UXUI-Design-
Lead?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Cincinnati:

Senior Analyst - [http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/Kynsli/Senior-
Analys...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/Kynsli/Senior-
Analyst?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

Senior UI/UX Designer -
[http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/4nN45x/Senior-
UIUX-D...](http://clearhead.theresumator.com/apply/4nN45x/Senior-UIUX-
Designer?recruiter=usr_20160901161852_KRNNOM6GAIDGGWF4)

------
dominotw
>The interview process is several phone screens, a take home coding challenge,
and finally an on-site interview.

It has become really arduous to switch tech jobs these days. I've been
spending close to 20-25hrs/job-application even before on-site interview which
is another 2 days of time sink.

I've used up a major chunk of my vacation this point just for tech interviews.
Feel angry and powerless.

Maybe next year!!

~~~
tlb
Startups trying to hire talented & motivated people have to interview around
10 candidates for every hire. By conservation, the average job seeker has to
go to 10 interviews, and some will need to do a lot more than 10. So don't
assume there's something wrong with you unless you've racked up >50
rejections.

Is (10 * a few days) to change jobs is an unreasonable burden? I subscribe to
the rule of thumb that you should spend 10% of your time making the other 90%
better. That would suggest spending 25 days / year on career advancement or
looking for better jobs.

~~~
dominotw
I've spent around a month for just 7 interviews. I made it to 'onsite round'
for all of them only to be rejected there, so that compounded my time
spent/interview.

I am not sure if I want to compare my time to 'startups trying to hire', that
comparison seems off to me. I don't have millions and I have kids that I can
use my vacation time for.

~~~
csbubbles
There are a couple of things worth mentioning here.

1\. "I have kids that I can use my vacation time for". If you think this way,
you shouldn't apply for a job at a startup. You need to be prepared that there
is a good chance for you to not spend a minute with your family, nor to have a
vacation, over next months/years.

2\. From what I learned, startups don't necessarily hire the best technical
person. The are looking for the best motivated one. From what you write, it
may appear that you are not really motivated/interested.

A few years back I was looking for a job and spent about half a year to manage
that. Got rejected by, probably, 100 companies, and got only two offers. And
not because I am a jerk or technically incompetent. It's just in most cases I
was not really interested, and I believe people saw that. So, it looked really
strange and unfortunate to me, but I totally understand why it happened, and
don't blame anyone except for myself.

Usually, it's your fault, in fact. You might be not well prepared, you didn't
sleep last night, you don't care about the company/product, you don't have
enough skills that they require, you behave offensive, you are late for the
interview, and so on.

You know, I am not defending the interviewers and hiring managers, but they
all have their point as well. It's you who wants to change your job, so it's
all on you. Regardless of how ridiculous the interview process may appear to
you.

~~~
cookiecaper
>1\. "I have kids that I can use my vacation time for". If you think this way,
you shouldn't apply for a job at a startup. You need to be prepared that there
is a good chance for you to not spend a minute with your family, nor to have a
vacation, over next months/years.

This is 100% a ridiculous belief that investors try to cram into founders'
heads so they can get more free labor (on top of the already-depressed
salaries many investors already mandate). It is _not good_ for your company to
overwork its employees, even when the company is a startup.

Some flexibility re: crunch time or emergency changes is reasonable, some
expectation of working some evenings here or there, but this belief that
someone should go weeks, months, or years with minimal family or vacation time
is _bonkers_. Only the desperate fall for it, and only the naive manager tries
to enforce it.

Investors may promote it because they're effectively running the equivalent of
a shiny sweatshop. Neither founders nor employees should accept this type of
abuse.

My advice is to never take a job that even hints these are the expected
working conditions.

>2\. From what I learned, startups don't necessarily hire the best technical
person. The are looking for the best motivated one. From what you write, it
may appear that you are not really motivated/interested.

Again, this is a red flag for an employer you don't want to work for. Not
everyone hires strictly based on technical merit, and that's fine -- culture
fit _is_ important. But if that culture's demands are that you work 65 hours a
week for them and smile while doing it, you must run. These guys are not
attracting real technical talent. They are attracting desperate collegiates
looking for lottery tickets. Once you're no longer a desperate collegiate, you
don't want those people to be your colleagues.

> Got rejected by, probably, 100 companies, and got only two offers. And not
> because I am a jerk or technically incompetent. It's just in most cases I
> was not really interested, and I believe people saw that. So, it looked
> really strange and unfortunate to me, but I totally understand why it
> happened, and don't blame anyone except for myself.

That you went to 100 interviews and got only 2 offers is a big red flag also.
My experience is that good help will get an offer on a much higher portion of
their interviews than that, maybe something between 30-50%? As stated
previously perhaps you're just targeting the wrong companies, but if you're a
skilled developer and you have a 2% offer rate, you are doing something
_seriously_ wrong. Maybe it's asking for too much for your skill level, maybe
it's not washing well enough before the interview, I don't know what it is,
but that's way low.

I'm not trying to take away from the sentiment that job seekers be prepared,
good candidates, but it sounds like there's a lot about your approach that
could do with some tweaking.

~~~
csbubbles
I am not an investor, but a startup founder. Please don't take it the wrong
way, but I would have never hired a person who thinks the way you write. I am
sure you are a great person, skilled and experienced technically, and all that
stuff. But when you are trying to get a new business off the ground, you
basically risk your whole life. If you surround yourself with people who don't
share your beliefs and goals, who you can't rely on, who care about other
things more than about building a successful business, you are totally doomed
from the beginning. There is nothing wrong, by the way, with the way you treat
such things. Most people on Earth are not entrepreneurs, so it's expected. The
point was that if you think that way, you should never even think about
joining a startup (at least not at the initial stage).

Regarding the skills, the motivation is much more important (I believe, at
least). Say, if you don't know a thing about software engineering, but you
love the industry the product targets at, and you are willing to learn, I
would be happy to hire you and reject all the experienced engineers from
Google, Facebook and other fancy companies who don't give a damn about the
product, regardless of how skilled they are.

~~~
kafkaesq
_If you surround yourself with people who ... care about other things more
than about building a successful business_

I've worked with all kinds of laggards, attitude cases and/or bona fide
sociopaths my time; most are difficult to spot up front.

But show me someone who _genuinely cares more about their employer 's or their
own business than their spouse and their children_, and who hasn't done the
only honorable thing to do once they've reached that point -- namely, to file
for no-fault divorce _and_ unambiguously hand over custody of said children to
said spouse; along with a hefty trust fund for each kid -- then at least I'll
_know_ they'll be impossible to work for or with in any capacity, and
inevitably a poison pill to any effective, sustainable organization.

In other words -- you're bluffing. No one (who isn't single and without kids)
genuinely believes that you shouldn't "care about other things more than about
building a successful business". Everyone knows that it's a balancing act --
it's just a question of how you tune the parameters.

But if you _genuinely, literally_ believe that -- then do the world a favor,
and put the following disclaimer on each and every job description you put
out: "Please be advised that this position is not suitable for persons
entrusted with the care of young children (or minors). And in any case, such
persons will not be hired."

~~~
csbubbles
I've been married since 2003, and my daughter is 9 years old. And I do care
about my business more than about my family.

~~~
cookiecaper
This is _horrifyingly_ sad. Please erase evidence of this before the HN edit
deadline expires and seek therapy. They offer it online now: try
[http://talkspace.com](http://talkspace.com).

The impact you can have on the world through children is much bigger than the
impact you can have through Yet-Another-Music-Startup. A typical child is
going to influence generations. It will be _hundreds of years_ before their
significance fades, whether their influence is positive or negative. That is
true for anyone who has kids. Be a positive influence.

I've personally heard of maybe 3 music startups and I know the names of 0
music-related founders. Most of these companies will exist for a few years and
then dissipate, and that's fine. They will serve a function for a limited time
and make some users happier, and perhaps provide a good living for their
investors, founders, and employees. Then no one will remember them, and that
is as it should be. Please come back down to earth.

While it's true that you won't become famous by raising good kids, the net
effect is _far superior_ for everyone than any corporate effort could be.
Family support and encouragement at all levels (parents, spouses, siblings,
children) is a _pre-requisite_ , not a drain, that enables the world's
visionaries to succeed. Successful relationships with a spouse and a child are
(usually) maturing, perspective-broadening things that make people _better_
workers, not worse ones.

I'm sure your investors would be very put off if they found these comments,
not to mention your wife and daughter should they ever stumble across it.
_Please_ do yourself and the innocent people in your family a favor and fix
not only these posts, but the attitude that birthed them.

~~~
csbubbles
I am afraid you are still not getting what I've been trying to explain. There
might exist completely different perspectives and things can work differently
for different people, different relationships, etc.

Not spending a lot of time with your family doesn't necessarily mean having
bad relationship or having troubles with your relatives. Moreover, if your
partners accept what you do and how it affects them (sometimes maybe in an
unfortunate way), it actually can make your relationships much stronger.

What will happen with the next generations - no one knows. I think it's a bit
irrelevant and idealistic. I live my own life. I want to make the best out of
it. For myself, for my family, and for all the other people. What will happen
after my life ends won't really matter for me (I am an atheist/agnostic). I am
not saying we shouldn't invest our resources in the next generations, but
instead of hoping on our kids and putting all the burden on them, I firmly
believe we first should do whatever we can ourselves.

I am afraid your examples actually play against you. Steve Jobs (just off the
top of my head) completely abandoned his family and built one of the greatest
company of all times.

Please just try to get a bit out of your personal mindset and try to think and
look at these things from a different angle. If something seems to be bad or
wrong for you doesn't really mean that it's bad or wrong for everybody.

~~~
kafkaesq
_Steve Jobs (just off the top of my head) completely abandoned his family and
built one of the greatest company of all times._

Which he later came to regret, most profoundly:

 _Years later, after Jobs left Apple, he acknowledged Lisa and attempted to
reconcile with her. Chrisann Brennan wrote that "he apologized many times over
for his behavior" to her and Lisa and "said that he never took responsibility
when he should have, and that he was sorry."[2]_†

In general, you may want to re-visit the implicit principle on which you're
operating: namely "Someone incredibly famous and widely admired for their
achievements did highly contemptible thing X, that was plainly and
unnecessarily hurtful to other people; therefore, it's OK if I do it."

As if it was ever necessary for Jobs to have turned his boak on his family in
the flagrantly callous manner that he did in order for us to have the shiny
gizmos that we hold in our hands today, in the first place. If anything, all
it amounted to was a distraction and impediment towards those ends.

† [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Brennan-
Jobs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Brennan-Jobs)

~~~
csbubbles
I am not operating on that principle, actually. And I don't recommend anyone
to follow it. I am not sure why you have come to this conclusion. My point was
that saying that "all the successful people got successful because their
personal things mattered for them more that their business" doesn't seem to be
correct, and I gave the example with Steve Jobs. I don't really admire him, I
never met him, and had no idea what kind of a person he was. I honestly just
don't care because it doesn't matter. The key point I was trying to explain to
you guys is that people are different, some of them think and behave
differently, some of them may have different values and priorities. But we all
live our own lives and make our own choices clearly understanding what we do.
So, you just can expect from people around to live different lives with
different view and goals (regarding all the things - business, families, food,
hobbies, education, etc.). And that's okay.

------
azaril
Fullstack/Back End Engineers | London, UK | £60,000 - £75,000 + Annual Bonus |
Onsite

We are a new (funded) hedge fund looking to build a development team in our
office in London to build tools and systems to gain a trading edge.

It will be a completely green-field environment - the team will be have
freedom to choose the best technologies for the job at hand.

The job spec is here: [http://goo.gl/BpPpL1](http://goo.gl/BpPpL1)

We are looking for 1 or 2 back end or fullstack engineers. While the
requirements are mostly focused around the node.js stack, we are open to using
different languages or technologies instead.

Drop me an email at bfield@vercer.co.uk with any questions you have

Thanks,

Ben, CTO, Vercer

~~~
pault
Hey, your comment was dead, probably because of the url shortener for the job
spec. You might want to change that to the full url.

~~~
azaril
Thanks very much, I'll repost.

~~~
dang
It got hit by a spam filter. Sorry about that; those are tuned more
aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit so it won't
happen again, and restored your most recent comment
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12406506))
as the one you probably want in this thread. If you need anything else, please
email hn@ycombinator.com. These threads get so top-heavy with comments that
it's better not to add procedural discussion here.

------
spitfire
I'll post to this thread because this is very relevant for the hiring
companies. Hunter and Schmidt did a meta-study of 85 years of research on
hiring criteria. [1]

There are three attributes you need to select for to identify performing
employees in intellectual fields.

    
    
      - General mental ability (Are they generally smart)
        Use WAIS or if there are artifacts of GMA(Complex work they've done themselves) available use them as proxies. 
        Using IQ is mostly illegal[2] in the US, so you'll have to find a test that acts as a good proxy.
    
      - Work sample test. NOT HAZING! As close as possible to the actual work they'd be doing. Try to make it apples-to-apples comparison across candidates. Also, try and make accomidations for candidates not knowing your company shibboleth.
    
      - Integrity. The first two won't matter if you hire  a sociopath.
         There are existing tests available for this, you can purchase for < $50 per use.
    

This alone will get you > 65% hit rate [1], and can be done inside of three
hours. There's no need for day long (or multi-day) gladiator style gauntlets.

[1]
[http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%...](http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%20Validity%20and%20Utility%20Psychological%20Bulletin.pdf)

[2] The illegality comes from IQ tests disadvantaging certain minority groups.

~~~
35bge57dtjku
"That might work great for other companies, but..."

~~~
spitfire
Indeed. The people that most need this advice simply won't take it.

The three most dangerous sentences in the world

    
    
      "That might work great for other companies, but..."
    
      "That's how we've always done it."
    
      "Unfortunately it's not that simple."
    

Also this storify from patio11 is /very/ relevant.

[https://storify.com/dgempesaw/sales-vs-hiring-via-
patio11](https://storify.com/dgempesaw/sales-vs-hiring-via-patio11)

------
slvrspoon
Abine.com | Boston | On-site or remote part time or full time |Software dev's
(Ruby, Javascript, Android, iOS)

Online privacy, security and payments for global user base of millions. See
our web site at www.abine.com and try the Blur software. Interested qualified
dev's please email jobs@getabine.com

------
azaril
Fullstack/Back End Engineers | London, UK | £60,000 - £75,000 + Annual Bonus |
Onsite

We are a new (funded) hedge fund looking to build a development team in our
office in London to build tools and systems to gain a trading edge.

It will be a completely green-field environment - the team will be have
freedom to choose the best technologies for the job at hand.

The job spec is here: [http://www.v-cmt.com/job/senior-software-
engineer/](http://www.v-cmt.com/job/senior-software-engineer/)

We are looking for 1 or 2 back end or fullstack engineers. While the
requirements are mostly focused around the node.js stack, we are open to using
different languages or technologies instead.

Drop me an email at bfield@vercer.co.uk with any questions you have

Thanks,

Ben, CTO, Vercer

